# Entering the world of Assisted Conception...like it or not...



## Hiker1

Hello! Just wanted to introduce myself. I've been hanging out in the 2WW forums for a while, but as of today when my DH and I officially went to a fertility doctor, I think I need to accept that I am no longer part of the group of folks who will be conceiving the good, old-fashioned way. :) A little about me - 34, married for a year and a half. TTC for 1 year. I have hypothyroidism and it was determined a few weeks ago with diminished ovarian reserve (FSH of 12.8), had a clear HSG test done, and was referred to a fertility clinic by my obgyn. Would love to have some buddies to go through this with, especially someone who is just starting on this journey like me!

To fill you in on the doctor's plan: (he said we need to be "aggressive" when talking about the measures we need to take to get me pregnant and to do so ASAP because of the ovary situation)

This next month, I'll be put on a series of oral meds (Letrozol), then take a shot of Ovidrel, then we'll be doing IUI. After just 1 month of that, if that doesn't work, we'll move to some kind of injections with IUI, and not sure how long we have to try that, but then it will be onto IVF. 

There is still a chance (we'll see in a week or so) that we got pregnant on our own this month, but I'm not holding my breath, if all the letdowns from this past year are any indication. In general I am still is shock, disbelief, and disappointment that this is happening. If not, I do feel somewhat empowered that we have a plan, and good doctors and amazing science so we can hopefully have a baby. I've told myself to try to stay unemotional about it, be realistic, and try one thing at a time. Hoping to find some friends on here to go through this with! Thanks for letting me share my story!


----------



## Smille24

If you don't mind, I'm going to join you. I feel kind of lonely myself because I don't know where I belong.

A little about me. Both dh and I are 28 and we've been ttc #2 (my 2nd, but dh's 1st) since Sept 2013. In the beginning, we tried a relaxed approach bc we watched our good friends struggle to conceive. They constantly complained how their sex life became a job. We swore that wouldn't be us, but after 9 mths we knew we had to take action. 

We gave it another year b4 going to my ob for help. She suggested since I had a child and my dh has not, the easiest way to figure out the issue was doing an SA. Those numbers came back at 13mil with 10% motility. My ob told us she could not assist with a male issue and referred us to an RE.

After a series of tests like you had, my dh's numbers went up, but he has an extremely high % of abnormal sperm. My egg reserve is good, but they are not maturing so the quality is terrible. They said we can go straight to IVF which would give us a higher success rate or try 3 rounds of IUI. They are confident that IUI will work as long as his count cooperates.

So we are doing IUI this cycle with clomid. I am terrified it won't work. I will be completely crushed. I am sick of being poked and prodded but I remind myself that this is necessary for us to conceive. It's not the "old-fashioned way", but I've come to terms with it.


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks for sharing this Smille! Sounds like we both are on the same track. Certainly different situations, but both frustrated after a long time, both wishing it wasn't the way it is, and both starting this process around the same time. But for our health and sanity, we need to come to terms with it. The alternative to not going through with assisted fertility is potentially (and quite likely) no children of our own. That's not an alternative I'm willing to accept just yet. 

I dont know much about the particulars of sperm quality/quantity. I was kind of given the impression (could be totally wrong though) that with IUI, the sperm is somehow "treated" prior to insemination so that only quality ones are used? In which case, I would think your chances would be pretty good since all that is being inseminated will be "good" ones. I really hope it happens for you quickly. The thought of all the poking/prodding/unnaturalness of it gets to me too. 

I had my day 21 bloodwork today for progesterone levels, as well as AMH, and a bunch of other tests, including preconception genetic testing. I'm trying to tell myself that it's a good thing because we'll know prior to conception if there might be any genetic issues. People who conceive naturally don't usually get that luxury :) 

Anyway, anyone else starting this process, please feel free to jump in and join! The more of us in this together, the better I think.


----------



## Smille24

They do what they call "washing" where they wash away the surrounding fluid which enables them to be more mobile. It also removes the abnormal sperm as well. I start 100mg of clomid tomorrow. I'm dreading the symptoms but it's 4 days, I can do it!


----------



## Hiker1

Yes, washing. That's what I meant. :) So yeah hopefully with that you'll have nothing but "good" ones to do their thing! Good luck with the Chlomid! What are the side effects? Is this your first time?


----------



## Smille24

They told me the side effects were hot flashes, extreme mood swings and dryness down there. There's also a 10% chance of multiples. This is my 1st time taking it. I'll start tomorrow (cd 3-7). Hopefully the symptoms will be mild.


----------



## Hiker1

Keep us posted on your side effects. Hope they aren't too bad!!


----------



## MMW430

Smille, are you doing a trigger shot? Are you being monitored at all? Our first baby, was an IVF baby (first try, transferred one embryo and had one baby) but I'm currently pregnant with our second, which is from iui (it was a different clinic. The first time, we didn't even try iui. 

IUI, worked on the second round, which was clomid, monitoring, and an ovidrel trigger shot. Hopefully you don't have side effects, I didn't! Honestly, IUI is a breeze compared to IVF, but if it comes to IVF, you'll be okay and it'll be worth it if it works. Good luck!


----------



## Smille24

Thank you. No side effects so far, but it's day 1.

I am doing the trigger shot which will be mailed to me.
They are monitoring me bc they want to make sure they got the dosage right and make sure my body is doing what it should. I will also be taking progesterone after the procedure. 

Congrats on your second pregnancy! It makes me so happy to hear it worked and gives me so much hope!


----------



## MMW430

It's great you're being monitored. Not everyone does that. I'm on progesterone as well. It really is true sometimes when they say you only need one. I had one follicle, and really wasn't very hopeful because, I mean, one doesn't seem very good, but it worked!


----------



## Hiker1

Hi Smille! Happy New Year! How are you doing on your Chlomid so far? You are my trailblazer, as I'll be doing the same thing as you, just a few weeks after. Hope all is well and side effects are minimal.


----------



## Smille24

Happy New Year!!! I've had no side effects so far which is great. In 1 week I go for my mid cycle u/s so I am hoping for positive feedback. I feel great knowing we're doing everything possible. 

How are you holding up in the tww?


----------



## Hiker1

This is great that you haven't had side effects yet. Right now I am reading the packets of info given to me by the fertility doctor, and was reading about Chlomid and thought of you. Seems like the chances of side effects for that drug are pretty low thankfully. I hope things continue to go smoothly for you!

Thanks for asking about the tww. I am temping and yet again my chart dosent seem to follow any pattern. Literally every month that I've temped, on the days past ovulation, my Temps have shown really strange patterns. I'm still above the coverline but now especially having seen the fertility doctor and knowing that there are legitimate reasons for having not conceived so far, I now have zero hope for this cycle. But I'm not upset about it because now i know there's a reason things haven't worked out yet. So I just kinda want my period to come so I can get started with assisted conception. I feel like once that starts, then maybe we'll actually have a real shot at conceiving. Hope that made sense :)

Ps my doc said to stop temping...that it is an unneeded stressor. But I don't want to let go of doing it just yet. Makes me feel like I have an inside scoop about what's going on with my body on a daily basis. And that stopping temping is letting go of control in some way. Is that crazy? Do you temp? Not sure what to do with that.


----------



## Smille24

I've found that temping is stressful, but I still do it as it has become a morning routine. Last cycle I had a crazy chart, but the weather here didn't know what to do so I blame that. I've tried to stop temping, but like you I want to know what's going on. Sometimes taking control can be draining. 

I bet the meds will help and you'll probably see a clearer chart next cycle since your body will do what it should. 

So you're just doing 1 round of IUI and moving on if necessary?


----------



## Hiker1

From what i understand I am doing 1 round with pills, then I think 3 rounds with injectables, then onto ivf. Only met with the doctor once so still waiting on bloodwork etc to say for sure. I hope it happens quickly for both of us!!

How is your chart now that you are on the meds? I still think I'm going to keep charting. Like you its a morning routine for me so why not. Gives me one more thing to obsess about lol


----------



## Smille24

I hope it happens quickly for both of us too. It's be a long rough journey. The success rate for the 1st couple of tries with IUI is good, but again it depends on the issues they're trying to correct.

We are doing 3 rounds and then moving on. We may be have to move on sooner if dh's count does not cooperate. I am really stressed that I will go through all of this and they tell me his count isn't high enough, but they seemed confident that it'll be ok.

My chart is looking pretty erratic but that's normal pre-O. Last night I had some hot flashes, it was pretty uncomfortable bc it's way too cold to open a window.


----------



## miranda007

Hey! Just saw your post and thought I'd drop in. I was really scared starting IVF but it actually wasn't anywhere near as bad as I thought. God you hear so many horror stories. I was 35 when we started - think I had an ovarian reserve of 14.8 - it apparently isn't accurate so Lauren please don't freak out that yours is 12 or whatever it is. We had to do IVF because of my husband's low sperm count/ motility etc. 
after a year TTC naturally - seeing the IVF people it actually took the stress out of it. They were worrying about it and I was under their control. It's a long road but it's more the mental game - of waiting and trying not to over think everything. We had two egg pick ups - because we wanted to banks few before I got too old. First round not all the eggs released - there was 10 in there - so we got 4.. All 4 made it to day 5 and 3 came back genetically tested all ok. We decised to get a few more so next round same protocol - but for some reason I didn't respond so that was cancelled day before egg pick up because she said there's only 3 eggs in there we can do better- you don't pay anything for it being cancelled. Next pick up they got 6 eggs (must be my body they don't all release and I mustn't respond to the trigger injection which is meant to release them al) we got the genetic testing done back and 3 are all good. So we have 6 in total! We're putting a frozen one in soon. So excited. Nervous though. 

You'll both be fine. I didn't have any symptoms from the drugs - aside from a bit of bloating. But not everyone is like that. I just made sure I are really healthy food, drank lots of water and got lots is sleep. And only did walking etc for exercise. 

It's definitely not the fun way to get pregnant - and I know I'm not pregnant yet - all the injections and the waiting - it all felt like you're getting somewhere. TTC naturally was harder.. Those months and months of nothing happening was hard.


----------



## Smille24

Thank you miranda. Now that we've been seeing my RE, I do feel less stressed, because like you said someone else is worrying about it and I'm just the guinea pig. The only thing that worries me is will it work? If it were only a female issue, I wouldn't be concerned, but my dh's count/motility/abnormality is a major issue. Ttc naturally became torture and I am just so happy that science has come do far to assist.

I hope your ivf is successful. Please keep us updated.


----------



## miranda007

Smile - I wouldn't worry about your husband's low sperm stuff. My husband's was bad and I've seen people on forums with ridiculously low amounts have good results. All they need is to pick out the good ones. The way I saw it was that it was easier for the issue to be on his side than with me.
They'll probably do ISCI with you - and there's some people that think that's inferior because it doesn't allow for natural selection. I asked the Head Genetics guy and he said actually it's better because with IVF (where they put the sperm in with the embryo and it fertilises themselves - it's just the one which is the quickest to get to the egg. It's not necessarily the best. in ISCI they choose the one that looks the most normal - or no two heads etc. and that's what you want. We had 100% fertilisation results. Which trust me - I was surprised at with my husband's results. 

I've grabbed his stats so u can compare. He was low in all 3 areas.
Ejac volume 4.3 mil (normal is more than 15
Sperm concentration 7.9 mil (norm is 15 mil
Total sperm count 33.97(norm is above 39)
Motility
2% rapid, 26% progressive, 44% motile
Motility index he was 72/300 norm is above 120
Morphology 
0% normal norms - I think for natural conception it has to be 4% and assisted conception they want it 2-6%
TZI 1.47

As I said I've seen results on forums with like 200,000 volume and stuff like that. And they got pregnant with ISCI. 

Initiallywhen we saw the specialists they were worried about DNA fragmentation which means the DNA isn't written correctly and we wouldn't be able to use his sperm. This was worst case scenario - but we didn't have to go there so I felt lucky. They think he was low because when he was 11 he was in a car accident and had lots of x Ray's around his hip. And then when he was 15 his Mum bought him boxer shorts that were too small and in a week he has contortion of his balls and had to have surgery. So they think the scar tissue is still there and causing sperm to over heat when they travel down. 

I guess he's doing all the right things like taking Zinc, a men's multi vitamin, not drinking too much. He didn't drink at all in the 10 days when we did the injections because at the end he knew his job would be vital with the fresh sperm they take. We both took COq10 I think it helped with our egg quality. But hey you're much younger than me! 

Hope this helps. Ill pop back over and hopefully be able to tell you good news. Kind of excited - but nervous at the same time. I guess because so far it's all been because of his side and now it's up to my side. Anyway thinking positive!


----------



## Smille24

Good luck to you!


----------



## Hiker1

Hi Miranda! Thank you for joining the conversation and for your insight especially. Like smille, I also feel a bit of relief handing things over to the doctors...but also very afraid for the prospect that it won't work in the end. I guess I need to prepare for the worst but how does one find a sense of normalcy or complacency(?) at the prospect of possibly this not working with the same prospect that one can also (and very much wants to) have a child? We're not talking about going out to dinner or staying in one night! Haha hope that analogy makes sense...
So I'm encouraged to read that fsh isn't everything. I got an electronic chart result from Saturdays bloodwork...my AMH is 0.5. So of course I start googling (the bad thing about receiving test results prior to talking to the doctor! ) and find that that is considered low/very low ovarian function as well. Just confirms something is up with mine. So frustrating. Why? How at a healthy 34 years old are my ovaries sucking so bad?? I want to remain optimistic...might be easier to do if we didn't have these facts in front of me. 

On a separate note, I met with my bosses today to tell them how in the near future I'll be missing quite a bit of work. I really didnt want to say why ad I am a very private person especially about this, but wound up bursting into tears and told them. Actually I think it's better they know the real reason and that I'm not trying to pull something (and that I'm not dying) so I am hopeful they will be flexibile when I have to go in for all the ultrasounds and inseminations etc. They were both very supportive and kind which was great.

Today is 12 dpo...not even hoping one bit that there's even a chance we conceived this month ..


----------



## Smille24

I'm glad your talk with your bosses went well. I hope they work with you during this time. My dh is very worried about having to miss work, but I can't do this without him.

I try not to look up bloodwork results bc google can be evil and filled with false information. I'd wait to talk to the dr b4 reacting. It's hard to accept that this is how we have to conceive, but once we are all pregnant none of it will matter anymore. When is your af due?


----------



## miranda007

Lauren I totally understand your frustration and I've been there. It also sucks when everyone else around you gets pregnant at the drop of a hat. And you feel like 34 is old. But it's not!! Not when you're seeing fertility dr's you still have time on your side. They're used to seeing people in their 40's etc. 
Yeah Google can be your worst friend sometimes! Wait till you see your fertility dr they will have an answer. I know AMH just tells you how many you have - it doesn't tell you about quality. My GP told me don't get too excited because you could have a high number but it doesn't tell you about quality and the quality could be poor. What I'm trying to say is - it might not be bad news. When is your appointment? 
I'm sure there's an explanation. 
Obviously your bosses know to keep it absolutely private. It will be easier if they know so you don't have to lie. 
Yeah I've been there - right before we started IVF I wanted so badly to be pregnant so we didn't have to go through it. I was super nervous -I shouldn't have been. When the nurse explained all the stuff and she showed me the injection pen I burst into tears! Lol. It's really not that bad - at all. My husband did them and I looked away - but I could hardly feel them! Honestly! And the drugs they give you for egg collection! Makes the whole process worthwhile lol!! 
My period is due soon - but there's still that tiny voice in my head that hopes I'm pregnant. Which is crazy - because they had to investigate and take out a polyp that was in there (it can act like a contraceptive inside) and that was day 5 and we weren't allowed to have sex until 10 days after. So the night before th 10 days was up I thought ohhh maybe we should because then we'll just catch ovulation. It's so silly the way the mind works!!


----------



## Hiker1

Smille - hopefully your husband wont have to take off too much time. At least at my clinic, it seems like the only time mine will have to go in is once a month for his "deposit" :) The rest will be me going in for multiple ultrasounds, inseminations, etc. And my AF is due Thursday. It took another dip today below the coverline, so I'm sure it's almost here. :growlmad: Well in a way I'm anxious to start the process so that hopefully something will finally happen! Yes, like you said, once we have our little ones it will all be worth it. I wish I had a crystal ball to tell me, yes, it's going to work - hang in there - but we don't. I can't remember - did you tell me how long you've been ttc prior to seeing the fertility doctor?

Miranda - thanks so much for your advise. It's really comforting having you here a bit ahead of us reassuring us that we'll be fine. This month were you not given any fertility drugs? So you have some embryos ready? When will they try to implant them in you? And once they are implanted, is that when you get pregnant? Do you have to pick how many to try? Sorry I don't understand the whole IVF process... Also if you dont mind me asking how old are you?


----------



## miranda007

Hey! Yeah IVF takes a bit to get used to - my best friend had gone through it a year before (her husband who is a lot older had his tubes tied so that's what they went though it - they used frozen sperm). 
Another friend who had PCOS ovaries said she just thought of IVF like any other thing she had to go and see a dr for. Like when she hurt her arm she had to do this and this - she said so I thought of it like that. In the beginning i thought I'd feel a bit poked and prodded - but I didn't - everyone at my clinic was really nice. 
I was 35 when I saw the fertility dr in April last year (just turned 36) - that's when we got husband's sperm results back - then two months where we did a second test to confirm we needed IVF. Then she thought she saw a polyp so we had that looked at. She didn't see one. Then she wanted us to try naturally for two months.. Then in August we did a cycle and got 3.. Then we wanted to do another cycle to get a few more in the bank. Then a month's break and then a cycle when we got cancelled because there wasn't enough there (I didn't pay just a pain of 10 days of injections for nothing - for some reason it was the way my ovaries rrposnded that month - they said sometimes it just happens!) then another cycle where we got another 3 blah blah. Long damn road! 
Our Dr recommended we do the pre genetic screening that ups your odds a lot. Think for an untested embryo it's 30% (for my age) and then jumps to 65/70%. It's expensive here in Oz to do the genetic testing but hey it's more expensive to put one in. At the end of day 5 we had 4 to test (for both cycles) and got 3 back both cycles. So we have 6. Anyway, the genetics guy who gave us our results said we were really lucky to have that many come back. That they were all awesome looking under the microscope. I do eat extremely healthily - most of the time! and have for a while) because I did a lot of research so I can't help but think that really helped. I'll put what I did, if u like, on another message. 
Lauren - there are some advantages to IVF - hopefully you can get a few extras to put in the freezer - so to get pregnant a second time (when you're a bit older) it's a bit easier. I liked the idea of snapping my age in time with my embryo's in the freezer. A lot of my friends who have fallen pregnant naturally can't get pregnant a second time. 
Another thing my dr told me, was just to relax - she said "you'll have the family that you want you just might need a little help". So I tried to keep that in mind.


----------



## Smille24

Lauren1228 said:


> Smille - hopefully your husband wont have to take off too much time. At least at my clinic, it seems like the only time mine will have to go in is once a month for his "deposit" :) The rest will be me going in for multiple ultrasounds, inseminations, etc. And my AF is due Thursday. It took another dip today below the coverline, so I'm sure it's almost here. :growlmad: Well in a way I'm anxious to start the process so that hopefully something will finally happen! Yes, like you said, once we have our little ones it will all be worth it. I wish I had a crystal ball to tell me, yes, it's going to work - hang in there - but we don't. I can't remember - did you tell me how long you've been ttc prior to seeing the fertility doctor?
> 
> Miranda - thanks so much for your advise. It's really comforting having you here a bit ahead of us reassuring us that we'll be fine. This month were you not given any fertility drugs? So you have some embryos ready? When will they try to implant them in you? And once they are implanted, is that when you get pregnant? Do you have to pick how many to try? Sorry I don't understand the whole IVF process... Also if you dont mind me asking how old are you?

He only has to go in once too, but getting time off of work or rearranging his schedule can be difficult. He'll make it work somehow. We've been ttc for over 2 yrs. I'm cd 8 and have had fertile cm and cramps so hopefully it'll be soon!


----------



## Hiker1

Hi Miranda,
I really like your analogy of thinking about it like any other doctor. When you have an injury or other problem, you go to the doctor to try to make it better. It's just a lot mentally and emotionally to grasp onto, and I'm trying very hard to come to terms with it and toughen up. Knowing that we still may have a very long road ahead, I need to be tough (and patient) to take it!! I like your idea of saving some embryos. In fact my husband and I have already talked about it. Considering my numbers don't sound great, I can't imagine our chances getting any better in a few years. I wanted to ask the clinic about that but then didn't want to count our chickens before even one has hatched! (boy that was an appropriate cliche if there ever was one!!) But if we get to the point of IVF, I am definitely asking if we can have some on reserve. It would be wonderful to have several children, if that is at all possible...So you have 6 eggs - when will they try to implant them? How many do they put in at a time? You sound so close! I hope you get pregnant soon!!

Smille, I hope your hubby's work can be understanding. Has he spoken to his boss about what's going on?

Are you done with your Chlomid? how did it go for you? Sounds like ov is getting close! How will you know? Let me know what the first IUI is like!!

I got my AF today. I was actually a bit happy - now we can start this new journey. I called the clinic but it was late in the afternoon when it started, so they were closed. I guess they'll tell me if they consider today my official Day 1, or if tomorrow will be. Either way, on Day 3 I am supposed to go in for my initial ultrasound and start femara that day as well.


----------



## Smille24

He hasn't spoken to anyone about it yet. He will if need be, but he can just take the day off and not get paid. It'll work out.

I've been done with clomid for 2 days. My face has broken out really bad so if it doesn't clear up I'm going to the dermatologist. 

I'm starting opks tomorrow and no matter what an u/s Sat. If I get a positive opk then I just go in for bloodwork and an ultrasound and they'll tell me when to trigger. IUI will be within 36 hrs of that. So hopefully by mid week it'll be over.


----------



## miranda007

Lauren - yeah I wasn't that strong when is started IVF because you hear all these horror stories. And I think the months leading up to it (knowing you have to do it make it worse!) - I cried when the nurse showed me the needle! And also made my husband feel a bit bad because the night before he'd bought up all these issues - and I was mad at him for bringing them up again saying I'm trying to be tough going in. But I guess it was good because we talked about it. But when I started I was expecting all these symptoms and didn't get them. Injections only last for 10 days too then you're done. Then it's the waiting game which is the hard bit - because they have to prepare yourself that none could survive after day 5 etc. Honestly all those months of trying/year was way worse! 
Ha ha yeah so about counting your chickens!! Actually I said exactly the same thing when I said wanted more eggs for other siblings and I said never had that saying been more true - don't put all your eggs in one basket!! 
Well my Dr was lovely and she reassured me from our fora meeting saying - look you'll have the family that you want you might just need a little help". So I remembered that. We definitely talked about how many kids we want - and I know it sounds sooooo silly when you're having trouble getting pregnant for your first - but she said it's not uncommon for people to do that. She also had to say don't get too excited about getting too many eggs to freeze - guess they have to manage your expectations. And I guess was 35 turning 36. Too. And husband is 39 so I like the idea of snapping our fertility in time! 

What also helped me was knowing how far IVF had come and we're actually really lucky to be able to use it. Two ladies at my work had issues getting pregnant and 30 years it wasn't as effective. Poor things are still cut up about it. So that helped me. I thought we're so lucky that science has come so far! And it was pretty cool seeing the whole process. 

My period came today so I think they'll put one in soon! I'm not sure the process. I know it's like a Pap smear - and they track u from day 10 to check the best time. Hopefully it works because my little sister is pregnant (yep first go) and I really don't want to be too far behind. All my friends have gotten pregnant around me and I've been pretty good about it - my little sister getting pregnant got to me. 

Smile - sorry your face had broken out. I've had that before when I came off the pill and it sucks. Wow so you'll be doing an IUI soon!


----------



## Smille24

I've been having bad hot flashes too at night, but it's ok. I go in tomorrow for my u/s and I'm so worried that the high dosage of clomid didn't work. We've spent a lot of money so far and I don't want it to be a bust. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Hiker1

Hi! So how is it going? You must be done with your Clomid and close to your IUI date?? 

I had my first Ultrasound today. My hubby went with my for support which was nice. There were no cysts or anything strange with my uterus. My doctor said he was not worried about my .5 AMH, and in fact was encouraged. He said those with really bad reserve would be at like .01 so it's better than he thought it would be. So he said we'll keep moving forward with the treatment, and tonight I'll start my femara pills for 5 days. I'm also getting an Ovidrel shot. My next ultrasound is on Jan. 18 (which is good because it's a holiday for me - no missing work), then hopefully that day I can do the shot and the insemination the next day or so after that. Kind of exciting!!


----------



## Smille24

That's terrific news! I hope everything progresses nicely for you. After getting the ultrasound and they tell you where you're at it's a huge weight off of your shoulders.

I had my ultrasound today and I have a follicle measuring at 19mm. I am triggering tomorrow night at 9:30 and IUI is Tues at 9:30am. I am so relieved that the meds did their job.


----------



## Hiker

Hi Smille! This is still Lauren - I changed my user name - I know, weird, but my husband suggested I change to something more anonymous. So here we are...oh well. 

Anyway, that is such great news for you too! Enlighten me on what it means to have a folicle and what the measurements mean exactly? I am about a week behind you - going in for my next ultrasound on the 18th (so I guess that's when they'll tell me about the status of my folicles)? All my doctor said on his way out was "please, please make some good eggs!!" :) 

So I don't know if this is a side effect from the femara, or if I'm just weird, but I was at a party last night and I was having serious hot flashes, then getting really cold, back and forth. So much I was fanning myself, then later, had to ask my friend for a blanket to curl up on her couch for warmth. Not feeling that way today but I guess we'll see if it happens again tonight when I take my next dose. I'm also trying to up my water intake after I read you broke out really bad. I have such problems with persistent acne as it is, I am dreading it getting worse. 

Side note, my friend who went off the pill and started trying at the same time as me is in labor as we speak. And yesterday I started my femara. Ironic, no?


----------



## Smille24

Totally understandable on the name change. 

I have some bad hot flashes since taking clomid, only at night. During the day I'm cold. Last night I took a sip of wine and my skin felt like it was on fire, so I dumped the rest. My acne has subsided thank goodness. It's just a change in hormones and your body doesn't know what to do. 

When you go for you ultrasound, they are checking follicle (egg) size. My dr wants to see at least one follicle at 20mm in order to do the trigger shot. That means it's a healthy mature egg. Some women don't get to 20mm, it just depends on the dr and how your body responds.

When you go in on the 18th, do not be alarmed if they tell you to return in a couple of days. It doesn't mean your body is failing, it just means you're not quite there. I was prepared to have to go back tomorrow, but luckily that wasn't the case.


----------



## Hiker

Thanks for understanding! And thanks for explaining. So follicle = egg. Got it. :) Is one follicle what we are shooting for? Or should we have more? And yours was 19, so I guess that was close enough to 20 to not need to go back to recheck? And tonight is your trigger shot - will you give it yourself? I am so not looking forward to doing any kind of self-shots AT ALL. My doctor said to bring mine with me - I guess because if my follicle is the right size at that time, they will give it to me then? I'm sure I'll be an old pro soon enough, but this is all so new, I'm just trying to understand everything.

That is great to hear the acne subsided for you. Sounds like it was at its worst right during the time you were taking clomid. Sounds like the hot/cold thing was the same for you too. That sounds terrible about the wine!! I love my wine and if it ever tastes like it's on fire, I may cry!


----------



## Smille24

Hiker said:


> Thanks for understanding! And thanks for explaining. So follicle = egg. Got it. :) Is one follicle what we are shooting for? Or should we have more? And yours was 19, so I guess that was close enough to 20 to not need to go back to recheck? And tonight is your trigger shot - will you give it yourself? I am so not looking forward to doing any kind of self-shots AT ALL. My doctor said to bring mine with me - I guess because if my follicle is the right size at that time, they will give it to me then? I'm sure I'll be an old pro soon enough, but this is all so new, I'm just trying to understand everything.
> 
> That is great to hear the acne subsided for you. Sounds like it was at its worst right during the time you were taking clomid. Sounds like the hot/cold thing was the same for you too. That sounds terrible about the wine!! I love my wine and if it ever tastes like it's on fire, I may cry!

I have more follicles, but the 1 was pretty mature. The others could mature as well, but that will increase your chance of multiples. Idk how many we show have tbh, they never told me. I may do the shot myself, but we'll see how I feel when it comes to that time.

I'm so new at this that I don't know what to expect. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Smille24

I had to have my dh do it. I just froze as I held it in my hand. I didn't even feel it so I hope that gives you peace of mind.


----------



## Hiker

Ok wow! You got your shot! Glad to hear it wasn't painful. I like the idea of DH doing the shot. I'll probably do the same if they don't give it to me at my scan. Iui tomorrow for you, right? Good luck!!!!


----------



## Smille24

You read my update in another thread so no need to post it here. I'm doing much better today, but it's hard. I couldn't keep the news from my dh bc he'd be even more hurt and it's a huge burden to carry. We are going to see a urologist if this fails and find out if there's anything they xan recommend. The things I was told yesterday were unnecessary at that time and could've waited. I'm supposed to be relaxed, not crying and stressed out. 

I am thinking of you as you go in for your u/s next week. I hope for the best news!


----------



## robinsonmom

Can I join you ladies? After 3 years of ntnp and ttcing on my own I've finally found an amazing OB.. Have surprisingly become more relaxed about my journey and will be starting clomid for the next 3 cycles before seeing an RE. I am just waiting to start AF then proceed with 100mg clomid days 3-7. Also getting SA possibly next month.


----------



## Hiker1

Hey there smille,
Goodthing you told your hubby. How did he take the news? I think it will be good to see the urologist. the more info you can get,the better!! There maybe some meds or supplements he can try.Trust yourself that you know yourself best, and if you feel that more time trying IUI is worthwhile, then by all means you should listen to your instincts and give it a fair chance before going the IVF route.

Robinsonmom, welcome! Sounds like youve also had a long road too. I hear you about being more relaxed. For once this month, im notfeeling that old anxious feeling of trying to figure out what day im going to ovulate and trying to calculate the best time to dtd and getting frustrated when hubby cant or doesnt want to BD. Thats all gone now that ive handed over my fertility to a doctor. Just need to show up to my appointments and do what they tell me to do. Please keep us updated about your journey.

Tonight was my last Femara dose. Dont really feel any different, so we shall see after next monday. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Smille24

Lauren- he was very upset at first, but he's doing much better. We still have hope. We found a supplement with vitamins and antioxidants to help boost numbers and morphology. I ordered some bc he'll need to start taking those right away. We're not doing any treatment next month bc it's winter and the travel is too much in these conditions. We'll pick it back up in March and if his numbers don't increase then he'll see a urologist. 

Robinsonmom- I remember you from another thread. How are you? I'm sad to hear you haven't gotten a bfp yet :hugs:.


----------



## Hiker1

Hey Smille,
I'm sure the news was very hard for him to take. You sound like you are giving him great support though. He's lucky to have you. Good idea with the supplements. Probably won't hurt for him to take a men's multivitamin as well. I got my DH to start taking them as well - the Dr. wasn't too concerned and said they probably won't help in any way, but I figure they can't hurt. 

So I got some slightly upsetting news today. My doctor called to say that my bloodwork came back - there's no underlying cause for my ovarian reserve to be low, so that's good I guess. But also he said I am a carrier for Cystic Fibrosis. I about laughed. Seriously? It's like "bring it on" now with all the bad news I've gotten (a year of disappointment TTC, diagnosis with DOR, low AMH, hubby's questionable sperm, etc.). And now this. Good news is if my hubby is not a carrier, which would supposedly be quite rare, that our children would only have a chance of being carriers as well. If he is also a carrier, we have a 25% chance of having a child with Cystic Fibrosis. And so if he is, we'd go straight to IVF with pre-genetically tested embryos. So I guess that's a small consolation, and actually a luxury people just having babies "the old fashioned" way would never get to have prior to conception. We have to go to a genetic counselor to have further testing done (Jan 25). I asked if we should skip the IUI this month since we dont know my hubby's bloodwork yet...but he said he's quite confident that the likelihood we both are carriers is very slim, and even if so, the chances of us conceiving on any given month is only 10%...so he's ok with us going thru with it this time.

All these doctors appointments are making me stressed - my bosses said they would work with me, but already I feel like I've asked for too many exceptions to my work schedule. And I'm sure this is only the beginning...

Ovidrel shot came today. All the packaging and needle disposal kinda freaked me out. Like this is real now...So on we go on this crazy journey. My friend brings her baby home from the hospital today; I get a fertility injectable. Ironic.


----------



## Smille24

I opted out of the cf testing. The less I know, the better.

I hear you on these dr appts. Luckily I'm done for awhile. I got a blood draw order so I can go to the lab near my home, because driving 2 hrs away during the winter won't be happening. I hope your employer remains patient with you.

These supplements had raving reviews from multiple websites so I'm hoping they help. We may try another IUI in March and if his count is still not good we will seek help from the urologist. It may be an internal problem that may require surgery. Ivf isn't an option right now.

When do you go for you u/s?


----------



## miranda007

Hey! Just thought I'd check in to see how u guys are doing. 
Smile - so did your husband get some bad sperm results? It's hard news to take. Aside from the multi vitamins and high zinc - my husband (who had the same) took COq10.. And actually so did I.. 
Ah Lauren - I know exactly what it's like when you're finding it tough and then you find out about the cF gene. At least you know. It sucks though hearing every obstacle. And yeah people's baby news always comes at the worst possible time! 
I get my first blood test tmw to check levels for FET but I imagine I'll have to go in a few times - I have no idea but I think they need to know exactly when I have ovulated.. Then they put the embryo in 5 days after that.. Because it's 5 days old when it was frozen(. Yikes when you think of it like that it's kind of weird.. But anyway, try not to think of it like that - try to think of it like we're so lucky to be able to use science and how far it's come.


----------



## Smille24

His count post wash was 2.86 mil. The cpn who performed the iui said we have no chance of conceiving and we need to consider ivf. That isn't an option for us right now. We're going to try supplements, if that doesn't work we'll see a urologist.

I'm just mentally, emotionally and physically exhausted and I've come to the point where I want to give up.


----------



## robinsonmom

A very long journey and it happened out of the blue. Had an early mc and after 2 cycles AF just stop showing up not only is it a reminder of my lost but my inability to conceive. I've tried several things which was around the time I joined bnb and met smile. Hi Smile! Tested negative for pcos and any imbalances ready to move forward with clomid. Sorry to see you're still having trouble as well Smile. I am a firm believer things happen for a reason. Miranda hope your blood test went well. Lauren thanks for the warm welcome. Still waiting for AF to come so I can start. I didn't want to pay for the meds to induce AF so I am inducing it myself with Chaste Berry.


----------



## miranda007

Ohhh smile I'm really sorry to hear that.. I hope your husband is ok. I got the same news that we wouldn't be able to conceive naturally. I went and saw this dietician who specialises in fertility. I'm not at home now but I'll check to see what dose she had given him for the zinc.. It was pretty high like 90 (over the recommended daily allowance of 60) to bump him up a little bit. It's not impossible though I've seen couples get pregnant on here when they've been told there's no chance naturally and they were about to turn to IVF. 
If IVF isn't an option for u right now, make all the other stuff count like, get him on the c0q10. Another thing for him to realise is that's it's really common and to support him. I probably didn't do this the best when we found out my husband's results. But he was good after that he gave up drinking a lot and started to exercise. I think I even had him on the Royal jelly.. 

Lauren.. You must be getting close to an egg pick up soon! During the extraction they had me on drugs.. Actually I kept talking through it she had to remind me to lay still! After it I did get a bit of pain in my tummy but nothing major.. I did have to have a hot water bottle handy for a day on my tummy. Also, I found going to the toilet #1 and specially #2 pretty sore.. So make sure you're having some high fibre foods and lots of water so it's all a bit easier. But nothing to worry about at all!! We'll be here in the 5 day wait - that's the hard part.


----------



## miranda007

Oh I forgot.. Robin hope your period shows up soon so u can start. 
I don't get another blood test till tomorrow.. I think I'm day 13 then.. Then they make sure they know when ovulation is.. And then they put it in 5 days later.. Because that's how old it is. So weird! I didn't know they wait 5 days - stands to reason.


----------



## Hiker1

Smille, 
I hear you about wanting to give up. It can be so discouraging. Do your best to do what you can with the information you have. Try the supplements, try more IUI, take a break if you need to. Then dust yourself off and move ahead with the next option when you're ready. My doctor said to me when we started, "there's always another option." I just feel like we have to try each option, then move to the next. Each step will have it's share of challenges and letdowns I'm sure. If it turns out that we end up that we are at our last option, and we are facing adoption, then we'll deal with that then. Hopefully (HOPEFULLY!!) we can have a family of our own flesh and blood, and I hope the same for you and your husband as well. Hugs to you. I am with you all the way :) 

Robinsonmom, hope your period starts soon so you can start your Clomid. 

Miranda, Good luck on the blood test. So you are doing IVF? We are cycle sisters :) I am day 12 today! I am not getting any eggs taken yet. We are starting first with IUI. Tomorrow is day 13, so I am going in for an ultrasound to see my folicles. I am supposed to do an OPK before going, and I am taking my Ovidrel shot with me. They said if I'm "ready", they'll give it to me then, then the insemination will be a few days later. This will be interesting!


----------



## robinsonmom

Thanks lauren and miranda! Waiting patiently. Smile there's lots of hope for you I have a buddy I met on bnb a yr ago she got her bfp but we all stay really close. Her dh count was low and they did iui for their dd now he's been taking lots of supplements and his count more then tripled.. They are expecting again in just a couple months. I believe Maca was one super food they did. Guys have it pretty easy lol hope this gives you a bit of help.

Smile if you look under "success stories" the thread " my first ever bfp.." her name is rebecca.. I think her story would be helpful


----------



## Smille24

Lauren- best of luck tomorrow! You're so close. The procedure literally takes 1 min after they confirm 100x that the sperm is your dh's...that is really important lol.

Robinsonmom- where are you in your cycle? Thanks for the words of encouragement. It will happen one way of another.

We received the supplements in the mail the other day and he started them yesterday. There's a bunch of vitamins and antioxidants. 

We got great news about his job. He's taking a temporary training position and will be on strict daylight for 2-3 months. His shifts are always changing which has a huge impact on his numbers. When we went for the IUI he justcame off of midnights and his body was over exhausted. Hopefully this will help.

I am 6dpiui and my temp took a nosedive. I have pressure in my abdomen, but I'm going to blame that on the progesterone.

I am feeling much better about things and know we have other options. I know they may want us to try ivf, but we aren't there yet and they'll understand. 

Fxd for all of you ladies. Thank you for your support.


----------



## Hiker1

Hi all,
Just an update - Had my ultrasound today. There was one "beautiful" follicle on my right side (21-22mm) and a second one not as big (13-14mm) as well. I had a negative OPK this morning so they didn't give me my Ovidrel shot. They said to test again tomorrow morning, and if it's positive, I give myself the shot in the AM and IUI will be Wednesday. If it's negative again, I'm to give myself the shot at 10pm tomorrow night and do the IUI Thursday. Exciting stuff! But the doctor reminded me that even still, our chances are only 10% on any given cycle. Oh, and I've stopped temping. I figure I need to listen to the doctor (part of that whole "handing over the control" thing) and give myself one less thing to worry about. Plus I figure once we've introduced all these meds, I think any hope for normal charts would be out the window, so temping won't tell us much anyway.

Smille, you know, I was wondering about how they make sure the sperm is my husband's?!? Could you imagine if somehow they mixed it up?? I can't even imagine. 

Next Monday is our appointment with the Genetic Counselor. You had said you opted not to get that testing; I don't recall being given a choice - the doctor just ordered the bloodwork and I didn't question it. Regardless, I'm very glad I know, and I'll feel better once we know what my husband's genetic makeup is as well. 

Smille, that's awesome you got the supplements, and even better about your husband's work schedule. I'm sure taking better care of himself will do wonders. I am surprised though that your clinic is pushing you directly to IVF without giving things a little more time. Have you expressed this to them? My place has said on numerous occasions "you're the boss here", which I think is nice, so I don't feel like we are doing anything against our wishes. Can you talk to your doctor again and discuss why they aren't encouraging that you try some more rounds of IUI?...Oh and 6dpo and a temp dive...that sounds sneakily promising!! I've got my fingers crossed for you!! I'd love to see you guys prove your clinic wrong and conceive on the first shot :)


----------



## Smille24

They'd have a big lawsuit on their hands. 

I'm confused as to why they're making you wait until tomorrow. 21 is a great, mature size. I guess every dr is different. Either way, I'm happy you're that much closer.

They said if we had no cases of cf in our family, then testing wasn't necessary. We didn't want to know because if I do get pregnant it'll add to worry. 

It was the cpn who pushed for ivf. She is not a dr, so imo her words don't matter. The 2 drs we met with prior to the iui said to give it a few rounds b4 considering anything else. I'm ultimately in control, it's our money and our insurance doesn't cover crap. It will be discussed if we need to meet again how out of line she was. I mean, I left in tears when I should've been hopeful. 

Good luck Wed!


----------



## MMW430

I will say, sometimes those nurses really talk about things they shouldn't. After our first IUI failed (clomid + Ovidrel), the nurse called me and told me we should be considering injections for the next round. I said okay, because I'm on the team of following medical advice. Later that day, a different nurse called me and told me that the dr told her to call me and tell me that he would agree to injectables only if I was positive I'd be open to selective reduction. Like it was MY idea when the nurse was the one who told me it should be our next step. 

Needless to say, the doctor did not agree with that recommendation and we upped the clomid and it worked the second go around. 

If you do have to go to IVF, it's really not that bad. Our first baby was an IVF baby. It worked the first try with only transferring one embryo.


----------



## Smille24

MMW430 said:


> I will say, sometimes those nurses really talk about things they shouldn't. After our first IUI failed (clomid + Ovidrel), the nurse called me and told me we should be considering injections for the next round. I said okay, because I'm on the team of following medical advice. Later that day, a different nurse called me and told me that the dr told her to call me and tell me that he would agree to injectables only if I was positive I'd be open to selective reduction. Like it was MY idea when the nurse was the one who told me it should be our next step.
> 
> Needless to say, the doctor did not agree with that recommendation and we upped the clomid and it worked the second go around.
> 
> If you do have to go to IVF, it's really not that bad. Our first baby was an IVF baby. It worked the first try with only transferring one embryo.

Thank you! At first, I really took what she said to heart, but I know my dr would let me be in control. He really feels that IUI will work. Of course ivf has a better success rate, but he doesn't think it's necessary. 

I'm not against IVF, but our insurance doesn't cover treatment and it's not feasible for us right now.


----------



## Hiker1

MMW is right - sometimes nurses can be awesome, but other times they can give you misleading information. After you, the doctor is the boss! So if your doctor is telling you IUI is a good option, best to put your faith there. Right on though about telling on the nurse for her insensitivity. That was so not her place or right to judge or make definitive statements like that. ESPECIALLY at that time when you were there at that time to do implant sperm. That's like a cancer patient going in for chemo, and a nurse saying, "you know that's not going to work, right?" Horrible.

MMW, you said your first child was through IVF. May I ask how you were successful in conceiving this time around?

Just came home from meeting my friend's newborn baby. It felt so good and natural to hold her. It really brought home the point of all the craziness I (we) are going through right now. That if that's how all this work will end, it will all be worth it. Now, onto gaining the courage to inject myself! Eek!! I want my hubby to do it, but at the same time, I need to get over the fear and do it myself. Either tomorrow morning or night I'll be doing it.


----------



## MMW430

Lauren1228 said:


> MMW is right - sometimes nurses can be awesome, but other times they can give you misleading information. After you, the doctor is the boss! So if your doctor is telling you IUI is a good option, best to put your faith there. Right on though about telling on the nurse for her insensitivity. That was so not her place or right to judge or make definitive statements like that. ESPECIALLY at that time when you were there at that time to do implant sperm. That's like a cancer patient going in for chemo, and a nurse saying, "you know that's not going to work, right?" Horrible.
> 
> MMW, you said your first child was through IVF. May I ask how you were successful in conceiving this time around?
> 
> Just came home from meeting my friend's newborn baby. It felt so good and natural to hold her. It really brought home the point of all the craziness I (we) are going through right now. That if that's how all this work will end, it will all be worth it. Now, onto gaining the courage to inject myself! Eek!! I want my hubby to do it, but at the same time, I need to get over the fear and do it myself. Either tomorrow morning or night I'll be doing it.

.


----------



## Hiker1

Wow what a story! And how incredibly devastating that all your embryos were lost. I can't imagine what that must have felt like. Thank God IUI has worked for you this time around! Why before did the other clinic jump straight to IVF without trying IUI (I'm assuming that's what happened based on how you told the story?) I hope you have a very healthy pregnancy!

My doctor has suggested the same plan: 4 tries of IUI before IVF. 

Thanks for your input on this.


----------



## MMW430

Lauren1228 said:


> Wow what a story! And how incredibly devastating that all your embryos were lost. I can't imagine what that must have felt like. Thank God IUI has worked for you this time around! Why before did the other clinic jump straight to IVF without trying IUI (I'm assuming that's what happened based on how you told the story?) I hope you have a very healthy pregnancy!
> 
> My doctor has suggested the same plan: 4 tries of IUI before IVF.
> 
> Thanks for your input on this.

Honestly, I'm not quite sure why. I remember bringing it up, and them telling me that it wouldn't work. I probably shouldn't have just accepted that, but I'm not going to say I wish I wouldn't have, as I have a two year old now, that we just love to bits, who wouldn't be here were it not for IVF. I didn't know very much about my options. I never thought I would have ever been in that situation. 

Thank you! I have another scan next Friday, and hopefully everything goes well (I don't have any reason to assume it wouldn't). I can't wait to be in the clear, have my baby, and never have to do or think about any of this ever again!


----------



## Smille24

Wow, I am so sorry you went through all of that. I'm so happy you are getting a happy ending. Good luck at your scan.


----------



## Hiker1

PS- the admins were able to officially change my user name (this is still Lauren, but officially Hiker going forward! ) . 

MMW, Yes good luck at your next scan!!

Smille, how are your temps today?

This morning was still negative OPK, so I'm to give the shot tonight at 10pm. Smille, you had asked, and I'm not exactly sure why they didn't give me the shot yesterday and want me to wait until a +OPK, but I imagine it's because they don't want to drastically mess with my natural cycle if possible. Even though the egg was a good size yesterday, if I'm not ready to ovulate, perhaps this will give it (and even the second egg that was in there?) more time to develop even more? Not entirely sure. I will be going in for the IUI on Thursday morning. For some reason DH was up and very ready this morning so we definitely have some "insurance" with that one :) It would be funny if this morning ended up doing the trick! Ok, momentary lapse in my mantra of keeping hopes down.


----------



## MMW430

Hiker1 said:


> PS- the admins were able to officially change my user name (this is still Lauren, but officially Hiker going forward! ) .
> 
> MMW, Yes good luck at your next scan!!
> 
> Smille, how are your temps today?
> 
> This morning was still negative OPK, so I'm to give the shot tonight at 10pm. Smille, you had asked, and I'm not exactly sure why they didn't give me the shot yesterday and want me to wait until a +OPK, but I imagine it's because they don't want to drastically mess with my natural cycle if possible. Even though the egg was a good size yesterday, if I'm not ready to ovulate, perhaps this will give it (and even the second egg that was in there?) more time to develop even more? Not entirely sure. I will be going in for the IUI on Thursday morning. For some reason DH was up and very ready this morning so we definitely have some "insurance" with that one :) It would be funny if this morning ended up doing the trick! Ok, momentary lapse in my mantra of keeping hopes down.

Who did you contact to change your username? I just sent a query through "contact us" about an hour ago to try to do the same thing!

Good luck with your IUI. The shot won't be bad. I promise!


----------



## Hiker1

I sent a private message to "Wobbles". No response from the "Contact us" button.

Just want the shot over with! Need some courage...perhaps liquid courage :)


----------



## Smille24

My temp went up a little this morning. Nothing new other than a major breakout overnight. I hate feeling like a teenager.

The shot is quick and painless, I assure you. Just make sure it's room temp per the instructions. I had my dh do it bc I couldn't but if we ever go through it again I probably could.


We also dtd 2 nights b4 the iui and the same night of. I hope that helped our chances. 

Good luck Thurs!


----------



## miranda007

Yikes!!! MW (can't remember your name on here) that freaking sucks that is the worst luck u poor thing after going through all that. To have 6 blastocysts is huge. I hope they were terribly sorry it refunded u some $. They should have offered to do the next cycle for free or something. 

Hiker we will be cycle sisters. I'll be doing a FET. I get an ultrasound and blood test tomorrow as I'm day 15.. Then they'll put it in maybe Monday because it's 5 days old. Excited but nervous..


----------



## Smille24

Good luck miranda!


----------



## MMW430

miranda007 said:


> Yikes!!! MW (can't remember your name on here) that freaking sucks that is the worst luck u poor thing after going through all that. To have 6 blastocysts is huge. I hope they were terribly sorry it refunded u some $. They should have offered to do the next cycle for free or something.
> 
> Hiker we will be cycle sisters. I'll be doing a FET. I get an ultrasound and blood test tomorrow as I'm day 15.. Then they'll put it in maybe Monday because it's 5 days old. Excited but nervous..

.


----------



## Smille24

MMW430 said:


> miranda007 said:
> 
> 
> Yikes!!! MW (can't remember your name on here) that freaking sucks that is the worst luck u poor thing after going through all that. To have 6 blastocysts is huge. I hope they were terribly sorry it refunded u some $. They should have offered to do the next cycle for free or something.
> 
> Hiker we will be cycle sisters. I'll be doing a FET. I get an ultrasound and blood test tomorrow as I'm day 15.. Then they'll put it in maybe Monday because it's 5 days old. Excited but nervous..
> 
> Oh, no, they offered NOTHING. It was a "weird that happened. So sorry!" and charged us $900 because "we still had to thaw them, even though they didn't survive!" That's why we changed clinics. The clinic we moved to is run by a doctor who left the clinic we were initially at. Fortunately he was able to help us with IUI. It was much cheaper!Click to expand...

I wouldn't have paid. That's ridiculous! !!


----------



## MMW430

Smille24 said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miranda007 said:
> 
> 
> Yikes!!! MW (can't remember your name on here) that freaking sucks that is the worst luck u poor thing after going through all that. To have 6 blastocysts is huge. I hope they were terribly sorry it refunded u some $. They should have offered to do the next cycle for free or something.
> 
> Hiker we will be cycle sisters. I'll be doing a FET. I get an ultrasound and blood test tomorrow as I'm day 15.. Then they'll put it in maybe Monday because it's 5 days old. Excited but nervous..
> 
> Oh, no, they offered NOTHING. It was a "weird that happened. So sorry!" and charged us $900 because "we still had to thaw them, even though they didn't survive!" That's why we changed clinics. The clinic we moved to is run by a doctor who left the clinic we were initially at. Fortunately he was able to help us with IUI. It was much cheaper!Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't have paid. That's ridiculous! !!Click to expand...

I wish that would have been an option, but how the clinics work here, is you basically prepay, and then if on transfer day it gets cancelled, they refund your money. So, we got our refund (after a month and me contacting an ombudsman) minus $900. We never knew how that worked. They never told us when explaining the process. It was really just appalling. It wasn't some little random clinic somewhere. It was the Cleveland clinic. Word leaders travel there for surgery. You would think they'd be a little more professional than that.


----------



## Smille24

MMW430 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miranda007 said:
> 
> 
> Yikes!!! MW (can't remember your name on here) that freaking sucks that is the worst luck u poor thing after going through all that. To have 6 blastocysts is huge. I hope they were terribly sorry it refunded u some $. They should have offered to do the next cycle for free or something.
> 
> Hiker we will be cycle sisters. I'll be doing a FET. I get an ultrasound and blood test tomorrow as I'm day 15.. Then they'll put it in maybe Monday because it's 5 days old. Excited but nervous..
> 
> Oh, no, they offered NOTHING. It was a "weird that happened. So sorry!" and charged us $900 because "we still had to thaw them, even though they didn't survive!" That's why we changed clinics. The clinic we moved to is run by a doctor who left the clinic we were initially at. Fortunately he was able to help us with IUI. It was much cheaper!Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't have paid. That's ridiculous! !!Click to expand...
> 
> I wish that would have been an option, but how the clinics work here, is you basically prepay, and then if on transfer day it gets cancelled, they refund your money. So, we got our refund (after a month and me contacting an ombudsman) minus $900. We never knew how that worked. They never told us when explaining the process. It was really just appalling. It wasn't some little random clinic somewhere. It was the Cleveland clinic. Word leaders travel there for surgery. You would think they'd be a little more professional than that.Click to expand...

We prepay here too. That's really sad that they had no compassion.


----------



## MMW430

Smille24 said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miranda007 said:
> 
> 
> Yikes!!! MW (can't remember your name on here) that freaking sucks that is the worst luck u poor thing after going through all that. To have 6 blastocysts is huge. I hope they were terribly sorry it refunded u some $. They should have offered to do the next cycle for free or something.
> 
> Hiker we will be cycle sisters. I'll be doing a FET. I get an ultrasound and blood test tomorrow as I'm day 15.. Then they'll put it in maybe Monday because it's 5 days old. Excited but nervous..
> 
> Oh, no, they offered NOTHING. It was a "weird that happened. So sorry!" and charged us $900 because "we still had to thaw them, even though they didn't survive!" That's why we changed clinics. The clinic we moved to is run by a doctor who left the clinic we were initially at. Fortunately he was able to help us with IUI. It was much cheaper!Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't have paid. That's ridiculous! !!Click to expand...
> 
> I wish that would have been an option, but how the clinics work here, is you basically prepay, and then if on transfer day it gets cancelled, they refund your money. So, we got our refund (after a month and me contacting an ombudsman) minus $900. We never knew how that worked. They never told us when explaining the process. It was really just appalling. It wasn't some little random clinic somewhere. It was the Cleveland clinic. Word leaders travel there for surgery. You would think they'd be a little more professional than that.Click to expand...
> 
> We prepay here too. That's really sad that they had no compassion.Click to expand...

It was, but I'm just trying to forget out it. I think it would sting more had IUI not worked. 

I feel like I hijacked this thread with my sob story!

How are you feeling?!


----------



## Smille24

Don't feel that way. I'm ok. I feel totally normal so idk if it worked or not.


----------



## MMW430

I didn't feel anything when it didn't work, and I didn't feel anything when it did. I didn't think it worked the second time at all, but it did. There's still hope for you I think.


----------



## Hiker1

miranda007 said:


> Yikes!!! MW (can't remember your name on here) that freaking sucks that is the worst luck u poor thing after going through all that. To have 6 blastocysts is huge. I hope they were terribly sorry it refunded u some $. They should have offered to do the next cycle for free or something.
> 
> Hiker we will be cycle sisters. I'll be doing a FET. I get an ultrasound and blood test tomorrow as I'm day 15.. Then they'll put it in maybe Monday because it's 5 days old. Excited but nervous..

Miranda, that's awesome we are cycle sisters! Good luck with your FET next week! I assume they do it after ovulation and do around the time of implantation?


----------



## Hiker1

MMW430 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miranda007 said:
> 
> 
> Yikes!!! MW (can't remember your name on here) that freaking sucks that is the worst luck u poor thing after going through all that. To have 6 blastocysts is huge. I hope they were terribly sorry it refunded u some $. They should have offered to do the next cycle for free or something.
> 
> Hiker we will be cycle sisters. I'll be doing a FET. I get an ultrasound and blood test tomorrow as I'm day 15.. Then they'll put it in maybe Monday because it's 5 days old. Excited but nervous..
> 
> Oh, no, they offered NOTHING. It was a "weird that happened. So sorry!" and charged us $900 because "we still had to thaw them, even though they didn't survive!" That's why we changed clinics. The clinic we moved to is run by a doctor who left the clinic we were initially at. Fortunately he was able to help us with IUI. It was much cheaper!Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't have paid. That's ridiculous! !!Click to expand...
> 
> I wish that would have been an option, but how the clinics work here, is you basically prepay, and then if on transfer day it gets cancelled, they refund your money. So, we got our refund (after a month and me contacting an ombudsman) minus $900. We never knew how that worked. They never told us when explaining the process. It was really just appalling. It wasn't some little random clinic somewhere. It was the Cleveland clinic. Word leaders travel there for surgery. You would think they'd be a little more professional than that.Click to expand...

I'm sure all these places are covered with a ridiculous amount of insurance and liability coverage. And of course all the paperwork you sign stating there are no guarantees about any of the treatments. Still, that sounds like a major mess up, as opposed to a treatment just not panning out...and I think they should have somehow made it up to you! Even still, glad you have moved on and have had luck at a new place!:happydance:


----------



## Hiker1

Smille24 said:


> Don't feel that way. I'm ok. I feel totally normal so idk if it worked or not.

Still way too early to tell. I am rooting for you!!

Not sure what stats your doctor gave you, but mine said only 10% chance of success any given cycle...if that helps at all with realistic expectations. I'm really hoping it worked for you though!!!!!! Your temps are sounding promising! 

I stopped temping because I thought the meds would skew things too much. Now I kinda wish I had temped this month just out of curiosity to see if/how there are any differences once I'm on meds. Oh well, I'm sure I'll still have plenty of opportunities to temp again!


----------



## Hiker1

Quick update - I was way too chicken, so my hubby gave me my shot yesterday. I'm not a sissy and get blood drawn all the time, but this one did hurt quite a bit. But it's over so I'm glad. This morning I took an OPK and sure enough it was glaringly positive. Yesterday before the shot there was barely even a second line...so I know the shot worked. CM is also very slippery and egg-whitey.

Tomorrow is the IUI! I am cautiously optimistic. Hopefully the nurses will be too ;) (Smille :) Gotta squeeze this in on my lunch break which is kinda stressful, but my only option besides taking an entire sick day. Hopefully I can pull it off without coming back late!


----------



## Smille24

My opks went very dark quickly too. I temped because I was interested to see how different my chart would be with meds.

Prior to the iui they could not give me a definite success rate bc both of us have issues. We were told it would give us a great chance of conceiving. The day of the iui, I was told it wouldn't work at all.

10% sounds better than zero. 

Good luck tomorrow! I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Hiker1

Hi! So things went well today with the IUI! I actually managed to squeeze it in during my lunch break, which was only slightly insane to do so...but I did. 

So this morning I did another OPK. Still positive, but the one line was only slightly lighter than yesterday. The doctor and nurse were both very positive and encouraging. The doctor did remind me that this only has 10% chance of working. Thinking of you, I asked, "is that for me, or everyone who comes here?" He said everyone. I guess considering everyone who goes there "has issues", and given similar treatments, that is what he's basing that figure from.

It was interesting how they ensure it's the right sperm. First, they only ever do one at a time in their machine. Next, my hubby had to write his and my name on his sample cup. They then transfer that into a tube with our names on it, and that is what is brought into the exam room. I had to sign of course that all this was confirmed, but here's to putting trust in the lab for that! Oh and his number was like 56 or something. Not sure if that's good - but the doctor said it was "just fine."

It's funny you said you had "everything crossed" for me. The doctor joked on his way out that they have a saying there: "fingers crossed, legs not." haha! And he was really kind and said I hope you are one of our success stories. :) 

Only thing left to do is our genetic counselor appt on Monday, then I have to get a blood test in one week for progesterone (Smille, did you have to do that?), then FX for no period a week later! So I'm not going to lie, I do have my hopes up!!


----------



## Smille24

I hope it works out for you. It sounds like you have a sweet dr and he's really pulling for you. I'm glad you fit it in your lunch break! 

I didn't get my progesterone tested, they just put me on suppositories. ..they suck. I think bc my progesterone was low last cycle. 

I'm feeling hopeful but I feel like I'm setting myself up for HUGE disappointment.


----------



## Hiker1

Hey Smille! What was your day 21 progesterone? I seem to recall mine being 8.5. Not sure if that's high or low...

Try to stay positive, and so will I. I feel we will both eventually get our bfp but it might just take a while. I'm trying to remind myself that there are still lots of options, and not everything will work the first time. Try to remember that 10% success rate, and maybe that will help you with keeping your expectations realistic? You gotta ignore that stupid nurse and follow and trust your doctor. It will happen!!


----------



## Smille24

Mine was 1.4 last cycle, but I didn't ovulate until cd24. I tried to explain that to the cpn but she didn't want to hear it. I discussed it with the dr and he agreed she was wrong and it should've been done later. My cycles are longer not 28 days smh.

10% is not high at all so that gives me no hope lol. I just don't know how much longer I can go down this road while our medical bills keep piling up and nothing to show for it.


----------



## miranda007

I've been trying to keep up with where everyone is at. This thread movies quickly. 
I went in for another blood test at day 17 and they said it's ovulation time. I was a bit what the?' That's so late when we were trying I always thought it was day 14/15 even with temping. Oh well. So transfer is set for Thursday!!


----------



## Smille24

miranda007 said:


> I've been trying to keep up with where everyone is at. This thread movies quickly.
> I went in for another blood test at day 17 and they said it's ovulation time. I was a bit what the?' That's so late when we were trying I always thought it was day 14/15 even with temping. Oh well. So transfer is set for Thursday!!

Sometimes ovulation is delayed for some. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Hiker1

miranda007 said:


> I've been trying to keep up with where everyone is at. This thread movies quickly.
> I went in for another blood test at day 17 and they said it's ovulation time. I was a bit what the?' That's so late when we were trying I always thought it was day 14/15 even with temping. Oh well. So transfer is set for Thursday!!

Good luck Miranda! ! I hope it goes well for you. I imagine the drugs do change ovulation dates somewhat. Didn't seem to for me but I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Hiker1

Smille24 said:


> Mine was 1.4 last cycle, but I didn't ovulate until cd24. I tried to explain that to the cpn but she didn't want to hear it. I discussed it with the dr and he agreed she was wrong and it should've been done later. My cycles are longer not 28 days smh.
> 
> 10% is not high at all so that gives me no hope lol. I just don't know how much longer I can go down this road while our medical bills keep piling up and nothing to show for it.

It sounds like the nurses at your place SUCK!! Hang in there. Most things worth it take lots of work, patience and money. :) how are you doing? What day past ovulation are you?


----------



## Smille24

Hiker1 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Mine was 1.4 last cycle, but I didn't ovulate until cd24. I tried to explain that to the cpn but she didn't want to hear it. I discussed it with the dr and he agreed she was wrong and it should've been done later. My cycles are longer not 28 days smh.
> 
> 10% is not high at all so that gives me no hope lol. I just don't know how much longer I can go down this road while our medical bills keep piling up and nothing to show for it.
> 
> It sounds like the nurses at your place SUCK!! Hang in there. Most things worth it take lots of work, patience and money. :) how are you doing? What day past ovulation are you?Click to expand...

It's just the 1 nurse who sucks. I love everyone else there and the hospital is great. I'm hanging in there. I'm 11dpiui and I'm feeling off, but I'm not getting excited. 

How are you doing?


----------



## miranda007

Smile.. I know how u feel. I know it's hard and long - someone once posted on here trying to conceive long term is like running a marathon (that's really hard) but you don't know when it will end. Hang in there.. 

We went and visited two sets of my husband's friends who have just had their second baby. The first was fine (I been still hard but fine).. they know we're doing IVF and she's been really nice. The second friend he used to work with.. goes.. So when are you guys going to have a baby? You guys are getting left behind!! You better catch up.. I really felt like crying and inside I'm thinking fuck you - you have no idea what we've gone through you shouldn't say comments like that. I just said well it's been a long road. And she goes yeah it took us a few months before we got pregnant it's really hard blah blah.. ARGH!!


----------



## MMW430

Smille24 said:


> Hiker1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Mine was 1.4 last cycle, but I didn't ovulate until cd24. I tried to explain that to the cpn but she didn't want to hear it. I discussed it with the dr and he agreed she was wrong and it should've been done later. My cycles are longer not 28 days smh.
> 
> 10% is not high at all so that gives me no hope lol. I just don't know how much longer I can go down this road while our medical bills keep piling up and nothing to show for it.
> 
> It sounds like the nurses at your place SUCK!! Hang in there. Most things worth it take lots of work, patience and money. :) how are you doing? What day past ovulation are you?Click to expand...
> 
> It's just the 1 nurse who sucks. I love everyone else there and the hospital is great. I'm hanging in there. I'm 11dpiui and I'm feeling off, but I'm not getting excited.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

When will you test?


----------



## Smille24

I tested this morning and got a bfp. I'm in shock and idk how to feel. I'm 14 days past the trigger shot so I'm still leary. It should be out of my system. I'm not feeling well again this morning and my temp shot up.


----------



## Smille24

miranda007 said:


> Smile.. I know how u feel. I know it's hard and long - someone once posted on here trying to conceive long term is like running a marathon (that's really hard) but you don't know when it will end. Hang in there..
> 
> We went and visited two sets of my husband's friends who have just had their second baby. The first was fine (I been still hard but fine).. they know we're doing IVF and she's been really nice. The second friend he used to work with.. goes.. So when are you guys going to have a baby? You guys are getting left behind!! You better catch up.. I really felt like crying and inside I'm thinking fuck you - you have no idea what we've gone through you shouldn't say comments like that. I just said well it's been a long road. And she goes yeah it took us a few months before we got pregnant it's really hard blah blah.. ARGH!!

Wow what a slap in the face, especially when they know about ivf. People are so insensitive and act as if everyone gets pregnant so easily. 

I hope you get a bfp soon! I am sorry your friend is a jerk. Mine use to say "well you should be thankful you have 1 child" or "there's always adoption". I tore her a new one and she changed her tune.


----------



## MMW430

Smille24 said:


> I tested this morning and got a bfp. I'm in shock and idk how to feel. I'm 14 days past the trigger shot so I'm still leary. It should be out of my system. I'm not feeling well again this morning and my temp shot up.

That is so exciting! I first tested at 11dpiui and got a bfp. I wasn't supposed to test until 14. I remember 11 was a Thursday, and I didn't want to wait until the weekend, tested again at 12 (Friday) and called them and they let me come in for bloodwork that day, and told me there was no way the trigger would still be in my system, and obviously, considering I'm 11 weeks pregnant now, it wasn't.


----------



## Smille24

MMW430 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning and got a bfp. I'm in shock and idk how to feel. I'm 14 days past the trigger shot so I'm still leary. It should be out of my system. I'm not feeling well again this morning and my temp shot up.
> 
> That is so exciting! I first tested at 11dpiui and got a bfp. I wasn't supposed to test until 14. I remember 11 was a Thursday, and I didn't want to wait until the weekend, tested again at 12 (Friday) and called them and they let me come in for bloodwork that day, and told me there was no way the trigger would still be in my system, and obviously, considering I'm 11 weeks pregnant now, it wasn't.Click to expand...

That really gives me peace. Thank you so much. I'm terrified, but it should definitely be out of my system. I've been queasy the last 2 days so I think it's real. They want me to do the blood test Wed if af doesn't come. Should I call them tomorrow and tell them, or wait?


----------



## MMW430

Smille24 said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning and got a bfp. I'm in shock and idk how to feel. I'm 14 days past the trigger shot so I'm still leary. It should be out of my system. I'm not feeling well again this morning and my temp shot up.
> 
> That is so exciting! I first tested at 11dpiui and got a bfp. I wasn't supposed to test until 14. I remember 11 was a Thursday, and I didn't want to wait until the weekend, tested again at 12 (Friday) and called them and they let me come in for bloodwork that day, and told me there was no way the trigger would still be in my system, and obviously, considering I'm 11 weeks pregnant now, it wasn't.Click to expand...
> 
> That really gives me peace. Thank you so much. I'm terrified, but it should definitely be out of my system. I've been queasy the last 2 days so I think it's real. They want me to do the blood test Wed if af doesn't come. Should I call them tomorrow and tell them, or wait?Click to expand...

You know, honestly, if it was me, I would be pushing for tomorrow. It's never bothered me if the clinics felt I was being demanding. Insurance didn't pay for anything. It was all us, so since WE were paying THEM, I didn't care. It would making me nuts to have to wait until Wednesday. 

You're the one having to sit there and fret for days. Not them.


----------



## Smille24

I'm going to test in the morning and call them and see if I can get bloodwork done tomorrow or Tues.


----------



## miranda007

oh Smile I must have missed your latest post when I replied! Wow this is sounding pretty good. I've got my fingers crossed for u! Agree with what MMW said.. I'd get a blood test earlier.


----------



## Smille24

I called them and am waiting for a call back. It was still positive this morning, so I definitely think it's real. Plus, my stomach has been a mess for 3 days.


----------



## MMW430

Smille24 said:


> I called them and am waiting for a call back. It was still positive this morning, so I definitely think it's real. Plus, my stomach has been a mess for 3 days.

I bet it's real! Let us know what happens!


----------



## Smille24

MMW430 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I called them and am waiting for a call back. It was still positive this morning, so I definitely think it's real. Plus, my stomach has been a mess for 3 days.
> 
> I bet it's real! Let us know what happens!Click to expand...

It's darker than yesterday's and the nurse said if I'm getting positive tests now, then my blood will be too. I'm going later in the morning but won't hear anything until tomorrow. I know this is real, but my dh isn't going to be excited until my dr tells me yes.


----------



## MMW430

Smille24 said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I called them and am waiting for a call back. It was still positive this morning, so I definitely think it's real. Plus, my stomach has been a mess for 3 days.
> 
> I bet it's real! Let us know what happens!Click to expand...
> 
> It's darker than yesterday's and the nurse said if I'm getting positive tests now, then my blood will be too. I'm going later in the morning but won't hear anything until tomorrow. I know this is real, but my dh isn't going to be excited until my dr tells me yes.Click to expand...

Ah bummer you have to wait until tomorrow, but better than waiting until Wednesday! My husband was the same way. I get it though. It's hard to believe it without numbers to back it up. I don't even want to think about how much money I spent on tests. Haha. I was obsessed. Especially because their protocol is to go for 3 blood tests. I kept worrying something would happen.


----------



## Hiker1

miranda007 said:


> Smile.. I know how u feel. I know it's hard and long - someone once posted on here trying to conceive long term is like running a marathon (that's really hard) but you don't know when it will end. Hang in there..
> 
> We went and visited two sets of my husband's friends who have just had their second baby. The first was fine (I been still hard but fine).. they know we're doing IVF and she's been really nice. The second friend he used to work with.. goes.. So when are you guys going to have a baby? You guys are getting left behind!! You better catch up.. I really felt like crying and inside I'm thinking fuck you - you have no idea what we've gone through you shouldn't say comments like that. I just said well it's been a long road. And she goes yeah it took us a few months before we got pregnant it's really hard blah blah.. ARGH!!

Yes that's so hard to hear when people ask. As if you aren't asking yourself that every day. I say the least as possible and/or the same thing about a long road lol :)


----------



## Hiker1

Smille24 said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I called them and am waiting for a call back. It was still positive this morning, so I definitely think it's real. Plus, my stomach has been a mess for 3 days.
> 
> I bet it's real! Let us know what happens!Click to expand...
> 
> It's darker than yesterday's and the nurse said if I'm getting positive tests now, then my blood will be too. I'm going later in the morning but won't hear anything until tomorrow. I know this is real, but my dh isn't going to be excited until my dr tells me yes.Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, this is so exciting!! First time the charm for you!!! Keep us posted with the bloodwork, but seems like it all worked out. Your husband can rest easy...You trusted yourself - you only need 1! And your doctor was optimistic. Like I said in the other thread, take your HPT with its BFP and throw it in her face!!


----------



## Smille24

I will let you ladies know. I'm so worried.


----------



## Smille24

Hiker1 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I called them and am waiting for a call back. It was still positive this morning, so I definitely think it's real. Plus, my stomach has been a mess for 3 days.
> 
> I bet it's real! Let us know what happens!Click to expand...
> 
> It's darker than yesterday's and the nurse said if I'm getting positive tests now, then my blood will be too. I'm going later in the morning but won't hear anything until tomorrow. I know this is real, but my dh isn't going to be excited until my dr tells me yes.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness, this is so exciting!! First time the charm for you!!! Keep us posted with the bloodwork, but seems like it all worked out. Your husband can rest easy...You trusted yourself - you only need 1! And your doctor was optimistic. Like I said in the other thread, take your HPT with its BFP and throw it in her face!!Click to expand...

Haha that's exactly what I should do. I should march in there and tell her that "I thought there was no chance?" I hope I can switch to my obgyn soon, I hate all of the traveling. 

All I can say for you is to stay positive. No matter what the odds are, no matter what anyone says miracles do happen. We struggled for 2.5yrs and were told there was no chance. Don't give in to that negativity.


----------



## lemon_tree

Hi ladies - mind if I join you? :flower:

I'm nearly 32, and my DH and I have been actively TTC for about 17 or 18 cycles now, although it's been nearly two years since we started trying. I'm going to my first fertility specialist appointment this week and have no idea what to expect. 

It was really nice to find this part of the forums (and in particular this thread) as I join you all on this path. <3


----------



## Smille24

lemon_tree said:


> Hi ladies - mind if I join you? :flower:
> 
> I'm nearly 32, and my DH and I have been actively TTC for about 17 or 18 cycles now, although it's been nearly two years since we started trying. I'm going to my first fertility specialist appointment this week and have no idea what to expect.
> 
> It was really nice to find this part of the forums (and in particular this thread) as I join you all on this path. <3

Going to a specialist can be overwhelming, but relieving at the same time. It's a lot of information, but they have a plan and all you have to do is follow it. Someone else is in control which after ltttc is so wonderful. Have you had any testing prior to this appointment?


----------



## miranda007

Totally agree with what smile said! It's a relief when you go because the worry and everything is on their hands. I found TTC naturally so mentally draining - just the hope that for two weeks u might be then you're not and you start it all over again and I stressed we were missing ovulation. And months like you've had, we all had, take their toll.

So going to see a specialist was good for me! 

You're young too so u have time on your side. Hopefully they'll pin point what the issue it - and u might just ha e to do an IUI or something


----------



## lemon_tree

Thanks - that's helpful to hear!

No testing yet. Last March I went to my OBGYN to see if my fibroids, which had been previously discovered, were affecting my fertility, and he read the radiologists report and said he'd be surprised if they were and that we should keep trying. So we did! And it didn't work out :dohh: so when I called him back late last year for next steps he directed me to go see a specialist. My insurance was changing so we took a relaxed approach over the holidays and set up an appointment for January. And here I am! Appointment Thursday afternoon. :shock:


----------



## Hiker1

Hi Lemon and yes, welcome!! We so can relate what you are going through. The ttc on your own with no results for SURE can be such a huge drain emotionally and even on your marriage. It sure took the fun away from me and my husband. So much pressure, trying to figure out what we were doing wrong, what we could do differently the next month, etc. etc...2 years is a REALLY long time, and I can not imagine how you feel. 
Like the others have said, I hope you also feel relief once you go to a specialist. I found out after all the tests that there was a reason for things not happening for us. And while that in of itself isn't comforting, at the very least it helped me accept that we weren't doing anything wrong. Now I do feel such less stress and am not so down on myself about things not working since I have "handed over the reins." These doctors are in the business of getting you pregnant, so you'll (we'll) have the best chances possible by going to them. I figure it's a matter of time before one of the treatments work. It just varies from person to person which treatment and how far into it will work for you. Hopefully you (WE!) will all be as lucky as Smille and will hit it first time the charm! 

Please keep us posted on your appointments and tests, etc. I find it so helpful to have people in the loop and supporting you every step of the way.

I had my first IUI last Thursday, I have a progesterone blood test on Thursday, and will plan to test next Thursday. 

Smille, how are things going? You get your blood results today, right??


----------



## Hiker1

Smille24 said:


> Hiker1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I called them and am waiting for a call back. It was still positive this morning, so I definitely think it's real. Plus, my stomach has been a mess for 3 days.
> 
> I bet it's real! Let us know what happens!Click to expand...
> 
> It's darker than yesterday's and the nurse said if I'm getting positive tests now, then my blood will be too. I'm going later in the morning but won't hear anything until tomorrow. I know this is real, but my dh isn't going to be excited until my dr tells me yes.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness, this is so exciting!! First time the charm for you!!! Keep us posted with the bloodwork, but seems like it all worked out. Your husband can rest easy...You trusted yourself - you only need 1! And your doctor was optimistic. Like I said in the other thread, take your HPT with its BFP and throw it in her face!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha that's exactly what I should do. I should march in there and tell her that "I thought there was no chance?" I hope I can switch to my obgyn soon, I hate all of the traveling.
> 
> All I can say for you is to stay positive. No matter what the odds are, no matter what anyone says miracles do happen. We struggled for 2.5yrs and were told there was no chance. Don't give in to that negativity.Click to expand...

At the very least, I do hope you say something!!

I am trying to stay positive, but keeping hopes low so I am not on a constant roller coaster of high expectations and let downs. 

I went to a healing reiki class last night - which was a super cool experience - and I think that helped with centering me. There are some other free meditation classes at a yoga studio near me that I think I'm going to start going to. I can get so stressed with life in general, I think I need to carve in times to let out that negative energy and recharge in a peaceful environment. Especially when ttc, and if I get pregnant, I'm gonna need to keep my stress in major check.


----------



## Smille24

Lemon- the tests are overwhelming, but like hiker said, they give you clear answers as to what is going on. At first, I was very upset with the fact that it came down to needing help but we all have the same goal...to get pregnant. After ttc for so long, our sex life sucked. It was no longer for fun, it was a job. So if I got pregnant in a dr office what did it matter? I wantes my life back.

Hiker- I really hope you get great news these next 2 weeks. Progesterone is an easy fix so do not worry about that. I was told we had zero chance, you were told 10% I really think you have a great shot. I have everything crossed for you. That class sounds amazing. I think I need to do something like that.

I will say something. I am doing ok. I've been getting dizzy spells and queasy throughout the day. I will have my betas by this afternoon. I'm nervous but my tests are much darker.


----------



## lemon_tree

Thank you - that does help to hear, and I agree about handing over the reins. I already feel much less stressed just knowing the appointment day will be here soon. 

Hiker - That's really exciting! I'm hoping for awesome news on your test date next week. What was the reiki class like? 

Smile - It's awesome that the line is getting darker. :happydance: That sounds like a good sign, and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you today. To be told there was no chance and now find yourself with a darkening line - wow. Yeah, I'd say something, too!


----------



## Smille24

My betas at 13dpiui was 52! They said I'm definitely pregnant. I repeat the test Thurs.


----------



## lemon_tree

Smille24 said:


> My betas at 13dpiui was 52! They said I'm definitely pregnant. I repeat the test Thurs.

YESSS that is awesome!!!! Congrats, lady!!! :wohoo: How do you feel?


----------



## Smille24

lemon_tree said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> My betas at 13dpiui was 52! They said I'm definitely pregnant. I repeat the test Thurs.
> 
> YESSS that is awesome!!!! Congrats, lady!!! :wohoo: How do you feel?Click to expand...

Thank you. I'm very excited and relieved.


----------



## Hiker1

Congrats again Smille! ! You must be feeling so relieved. How is your hubby taking it? I hope finally believing and celebrating with you!!!

Lemon, the reiki class was really interesting. .never did it before. Definitely felt cool energy and experienced a big relief and incredible imagery. I hope to go again. I think we all need to remember to find ways to care for ourselves while we go through this very trying process.


----------



## MMW430

Smille, that's so great!

Hiker: I tried to send you a private message about something. The website is being weird, and I don't know if it ever went through or not, if it did, and you got it multiple times. Sorry! (If you didn't, it's not anything big. I just wanted to tell you what happened when I contacted who you told me about and tried to get my username changed).


----------



## Smille24

Hiker1 said:


> Congrats again Smille! ! You must be feeling so relieved. How is your hubby taking it? I hope finally believing and celebrating with you!!!
> 
> Lemon, the reiki class was really interesting. .never did it before. Definitely felt cool energy and experienced a big relief and incredible imagery. I hope to go again. I think we all need to remember to find ways to care for ourselves while we go through this very trying process.

He finally believes it and is over the moon. He asked as soon as I got home and I told him and showed him the tests. Now he wants to tell everyone lol. I told him we should wait.

Is that reiki class like yoga? I may need to look into something that relieved stress.


----------



## Hiker1

MMW430 said:


> Smille, that's so great!
> 
> Hiker: I tried to send you a private message about something. The website is being weird, and I don't know if it ever went through or not, if it did, and you got it multiple times. Sorry! (If you didn't, it's not anything big. I just wanted to tell you what happened when I contacted who you told me about and tried to get my username changed).

Hi! No I didn't get any messages from you can you try again? I'm curious.


----------



## Hiker1

Smille24 said:


> Hiker1 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats again Smille! ! You must be feeling so relieved. How is your hubby taking it? I hope finally believing and celebrating with you!!!
> 
> Lemon, the reiki class was really interesting. .never did it before. Definitely felt cool energy and experienced a big relief and incredible imagery. I hope to go again. I think we all need to remember to find ways to care for ourselves while we go through this very trying process.
> 
> He finally believes it and is over the moon. He asked as soon as I got home and I told him and showed him the tests. Now he wants to tell everyone lol. I told him we should wait.
> 
> Is that reiki class like yoga? I may need to look into something that relieved stress.Click to expand...

Oh I'm so glad he's happy!! Sounds like he's been down on himself for a while about this you both deserve all the happiness in the world!

Reiki was not like yoga. At times I think it can be 1 on 1 but this was a circle. We sat in chairs in s circle.We started off with a meditative image and positive present affirmation to think about. Then the teacher went around while we were meditating and played a few instruments and touched our shoulders or knees or head lightly. I'm not sure all that it did but it was a cool way to zone out for half an hour if anything!


----------



## Hiker1

Oh and ladies, my BFF told me today she is pregnant. No trying, just got married in October and got her iud removed. I was genuinely happy for her. Then she asked about me and I told her our story. First friend of mine who knows. Then got off the phone to workout and broke down crying in the middle of class...well got to the bathroom first, but still did. Got through the class then cried all the way home, in the shower and a good half hour after. I can't take one more person close to me getting pregnant. I swear to god I'm going to lose my mind. I've lost count of the number if my friends who have literally gotten married, pregnant and have babes in arms since I got married in June 2014. Feeling super down tonight. :(


----------



## Smille24

Hiker- that class sounds really interesting. I'd love to just zone out for awhile and not have a care in the world. 

I am very sorry about the pregnancy announcement. Each one gets tougher and tougher. I know exactly what you are going through and feeling. One day it will be you announcing it to the world. Lots of hugs for you!


----------



## miranda007

Oh Smile I'm just so so so happy for u guys. Genuinely hands down estactic!!!!!!!!! I (well we know) what it's like and I'm just really happy! You've given us hope.

Ah Hiker, as smile said I know exactly what you're going though. My little sister did the same to me and told me she was pregnant (7 weeks) on my birthday and it was over lunch and i had to say I'm going to the bathroom and I broke down as soon as I left the table. And I cried all that night and the next day too. My eyes were saw from crying. It totally sucks it's the worst feeling in the world to are everyone around u moving on and you feel like you're just in the no mans land of infertility and standing still. Hang in there. You're not far off testing. 

Just curious.. So you said u were at the gym, and you're waiting to test after a transfer. Did your Dr say that's ok? Going to the gym is a massive stress relief for me and my body is so used to high intensity spin and body bump classes. I asked my dr and she said it's fine just scale back and u only need to watch your temp when you are pregnant but fine to do everything as normal in the 2 week wait. I'm going to ask her again tomorrow when I go in for FET. (Yeah!!) Dud u scale things back? 

That meditation class sounds bliss. I've been trying to meditate but keep forgetting! But I need to because I think about things too much and need to learn to put things to one side and not let stuff bother me. My husband says there is a good app that walks u through stuff. Deep breathing belly breaths help. So does imagining the air coming through touching the point of your nose. So does closing your eyes and imagining yourself lying on a stream floating and if u ha r a thought just put in on a leaf and watching to float past you!!

lemon! Welcome! The girls are right u. Everything they've said.


----------



## Hiker1

miranda007 said:


> Oh Smile I'm just so so so happy for u guys. Genuinely hands down estactic!!!!!!!!! I (well we know) what it's like and I'm just really happy! You've given us hope.
> 
> Ah Hiker, as smile said I know exactly what you're going though. My little sister did the same to me and told me she was pregnant (7 weeks) on my birthday and it was over lunch and i had to say I'm going to the bathroom and I broke down as soon as I left the table. And I cried all that night and the next day too. My eyes were saw from crying. It totally sucks it's the worst feeling in the world to are everyone around u moving on and you feel like you're just in the no mans land of infertility and standing still. Hang in there. You're not far off testing.
> 
> Just curious.. So you said u were at the gym, and you're waiting to test after a transfer. Did your Dr say that's ok? Going to the gym is a massive stress relief for me and my body is so used to high intensity spin and body bump classes. I asked my dr and she said it's fine just scale back and u only need to watch your temp when you are pregnant but fine to do everything as normal in the 2 week wait. I'm going to ask her again tomorrow when I go in for FET. (Yeah!!) Dud u scale things back?
> 
> That meditation class sounds bliss. I've been trying to meditate but keep forgetting! But I need to because I think about things too much and need to learn to put things to one side and not let stuff bother me. My husband says there is a good app that walks u through stuff. Deep breathing belly breaths help. So does imagining the air coming through touching the point of your nose. So does closing your eyes and imagining yourself lying on a stream floating and if u ha r a thought just put in on a leaf and watching to float past you!!
> 
> lemon! Welcome! The girls are right u. Everything they've said.

Thanks Miranda for your comforting words. I feel it every day with you guys on here, but I feel so glad I'm not alone. And when I hear of all of your BFP news, especially those of us struggling, I am seriously so happy. Like, thank God they finally got free from this misery! Something about when people I know just get pregnant without trying much just makes me so freaking angry and sad.

The nice thing was as I was getting dressed after my shower, I think my hubby heard me sniffling and immediately came up and just held me. After a while he said, "well remember it's like playing the lottery. And 10% chance winning the lottery is pretty good odds if you ask me." Actually I think he thought I got my period and that's why I was crying but thankfully no.

You asked about my workouts. Well first, no I am not doing any kind of transfer. This cycle was my first cycle ever with any Assisted Fertility, so "all" we did was Femara pills, then Ovidrel shot, the IUI last Thursday. IVF is definitely on the horizon if IUI doesn't work fairly quickly. 

So having said that, I haven't changed my workouts in the least. I work out 2x a week at a crossfit-type gym and walk my dog every day. And I go hiking when I can. That's about it. 

Didn't go to meditation last night because I was still crying when it started. The teacher is so bubbly and happy I don't think I could have taken her at that time! :)


----------



## Smille24

Miranda- I can't believe she told you on your birthday. ..that's a new low. I've dealt with a few incidents that really crushed me, but you just have to pick yourself back up and know that they have no idea what it's like to struggle with infertility.

Hiker- you brought tears to my eyes. You're right our misery is over, but yours will be over soon too. I know they gave you a 10% chance, but they select the best sperm and the clomid really improves egg quality. I am confident that your dr will get you pregnant. It's hard, but think positively. I'm glad you have a wonderful supportive hubby. This journey has definitely brought my dh and I closer together.


----------



## lemon_tree

Oh Hiker, that's so painful, I'm so sorry. People with no fertility issues have no idea the pain that that kind of seemingly innocent question can cause. I hope your friend was receptive to your feelings. :hugs:


----------



## miranda007

When my sister told me she was pregnant (yeah bad timing on my birthday it was horrendous.. We weren't even trying blah blah, here's the video when we told mum and dad - they didn't think!!) I rang my friend and she said my sister just gets any baby that's plucked from the sky whereas you guys are creating the most beautiful soul that's been along time in the making and it will be so special. Ok she worded it in a really beautiful way. 

Hiker your husband sounds lovely. I definitely know it's bought us closer! And I whole heartedly agree with what Smile said - your Dr will get you pregnant you just don't know when it will be. But it will happen. It's a marathon that you are running (yeah it sucks) you just don't know when the end is! 

Thanks re gym stuff.. Ah right for some reason I thought u were doing an IVF cycle. Got it. That explains the working out! I made sure I worked out before my transfer this morning - and will only walk the dog. My Dr said working out won't matter but some Dr's don't think that. And man oh man wer've taken so long to get to this point.. So it's easy stuff for the next 10 days )which is annoying because working out is my stress relief.) 

We downloaded the Headpacae app and did it this morning. It's a good app to introduce u to meditation. 

We did our transfer today!! They show it to u on the screen - it looks like a bit of snot lol. That's what my husband joked ha ha. We took a pic I'm thinking oh no I don't want to jinx us. Count down begins!


----------



## Smille24

Miranda- the best of luck to you. I really hope the outcome is positive. You're in my thoughts that your struggle will come to an end!


----------



## miranda007

ohh I like your new picture Smile!! That's a lovely line there


----------



## Hiker1

Good luck Miranda! This is really exciting! Is this your first transfer? When will you test?

Today I got my 7 day progesterone bloodwork. One week from today I test.


----------



## MMW430

Hiker1 said:


> Good luck Miranda! This is really exciting! Is this your first transfer? When will you test?
> 
> Today I got my 7 day progesterone bloodwork. One week from today I test.

Do you think you'll be able to wait until it reaches 7 days? I was never able to.


----------



## miranda007

Official test blood test is Monday 8th. Ah seems so long away. Before I was all 'oh I'm not going to test early' and now I'm all hmmmm wonder when I could test and I'm only one day post transfer lol. Obviously I'm going to hold off but might test a day before or the night before so I can deal with the news by myself not on the phone to a stranger.. even though they are lovely. Doubt our Dr will ring it will be a nurse.

Oh boy I think I just need to keep thinking whatever will be will be.. I sit down on the couch heavily and think.. oh that was too hard.. I ran to get out of the rain.. ohh shouldn't run. Sitting there in wet clothes I'm thinking ohh maybe I shouldn't be too cold. I had a chocolate brownie and thought.. oh the sugar and the caffeine in the dark chocolate isn't good. Maybe I should just be eating more greens. But heck now is the time I need that brownie for my sanity!! I KNOW it's all silly and people get pregnant all the time and do all those things.. but.. AHHH..


----------



## Smille24

Hiker- the wait is so hard. It was impossible for me to wait the full 14-15 days. I want to wish you the best of luck!!!

Miranda- I know what you mean. I'm afraid to lay a certain way in bed. I'm actually losing sleep over it. Fxd you get great news on the 8th!!!


----------



## lemon_tree

Ohh good luck to the two of you! How exciting! I am crossing my fingers so hard. 

I had my first ever fertility consult yesterday afternoon, so I wanted to pop in and share that update. 

I think it went well. The doc was really kind and easy to talk with. She thinks my bigger fibroid isn't a problem because of its location, but that I may have one in my uterine cavity, based on the AF symptoms I was describing. If I do, I'll need a hysteroscopic myomectomy to correct that, which comes with no guarantees but could improve my odds. I've got a load of blood work I'll need to have taken, including thyroid tests, FSH and AMH, and a few carrier tests. She also wants me to do a CD3 ultrasound to take a peek at my ovaries and that test where they put the dye into your uterus to analyze the size and shape, any structural abnormalities (or sneaky fibroids!), and to see if the tubes are open. That test is done between CD5 and 12, so she's going to take all the blood work at day 3 so I'll only have to go in for the two separate test days, to start. DH has to have an SA and that's it for the moment, but will have additional genetic testing done if any of mine come back positive. 

And that's if for now! AF should come next week and then we'll be kicking things off. 

I tell you, it's such a relief to have a schedule outlined and a plan in motion. Now, onward to worrying about all the test results in advance! :dohh:


----------



## Smille24

That's wonderful lemon! It is such a huge relief getting help and having a plan in place. The HSG test is not that bad. You'll feel pressure but it's done in a minute. I hope everything comes back ok.


----------



## lemon_tree

Thanks, Smile. :hugs: That's good to know! I'm glad it's at least over quickly!


----------



## Smille24

My betas are 362 and my 1st ultrasound is Wed to make sure it's in the uterus.


----------



## Hiker1

MMW430 said:


> Hiker1 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Miranda! This is really exciting! Is this your first transfer? When will you test?
> 
> Today I got my 7 day progesterone bloodwork. One week from today I test.
> 
> Do you think you'll be able to wait until it reaches 7 days? I was never able to.Click to expand...

Yes I think so. I am not excited or hopeful really. I have been let down so many times, I can't imagine this will be any different. Plus I've never understood the early testing thing. Gets people all worked up whether they see a line or not, and had they just waited longer, it wouldn't be a question. If it gets to be longer than what is average for me past ovulation (I'm a pretty regular 13-14 dpo getting my AF), then I will.


----------



## Hiker1

lemon_tree said:


> Ohh good luck to the two of you! How exciting! I am crossing my fingers so hard.
> 
> I had my first ever fertility consult yesterday afternoon, so I wanted to pop in and share that update.
> 
> I think it went well. The doc was really kind and easy to talk with. She thinks my bigger fibroid isn't a problem because of its location, but that I may have one in my uterine cavity, based on the AF symptoms I was describing. If I do, I'll need a hysteroscopic myomectomy to correct that, which comes with no guarantees but could improve my odds. I've got a load of blood work I'll need to have taken, including thyroid tests, FSH and AMH, and a few carrier tests. She also wants me to do a CD3 ultrasound to take a peek at my ovaries and that test where they put the dye into your uterus to analyze the size and shape, any structural abnormalities (or sneaky fibroids!), and to see if the tubes are open. That test is done between CD5 and 12, so she's going to take all the blood work at day 3 so I'll only have to go in for the two separate test days, to start. DH has to have an SA and that's it for the moment, but will have additional genetic testing done if any of mine come back positive.
> 
> And that's if for now! AF should come next week and then we'll be kicking things off.
> 
> I tell you, it's such a relief to have a schedule outlined and a plan in motion. Now, onward to worrying about all the test results in advance! :dohh:

That's great news, Lemon! Sounds like your doctor is ordering all the usual tests for trying to figure out the problem. That first month of getting all those tests done is kind of annoying, but you will have a lot of information at the end of it all. Glad you things went well! The journey begins!!


----------



## Hiker1

Smille24 said:


> That's wonderful lemon! It is such a huge relief getting help and having a plan in place. The HSG test is not that bad. You'll feel pressure but it's done in a minute. I hope everything comes back ok.

Agreed. I actually felt nothing. I kept waiting for the cramping, but it never came. Total breeze :)


----------



## Hiker1

Smille24 said:


> My betas are 362 and my 1st ultrasound is Wed to make sure it's in the uterus.

That all sounds good! Good luck at the appointment! We'll be thinking of you!


----------



## lemon_tree

Hiker1 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> That's wonderful lemon! It is such a huge relief getting help and having a plan in place. The HSG test is not that bad. You'll feel pressure but it's done in a minute. I hope everything comes back ok.
> 
> Agreed. I actually felt nothing. I kept waiting for the cramping, but it never came. Total breeze :)Click to expand...

Best news I've heard all day. :)

Smile - I'm excited for Wednesday!

And thanks, Hiker. I know there are no guarantees, but it's good to at least get things moving. <3


----------



## miranda007

Lemon that's so exciting.. I know exactly how u feel.. it's overwhelming at first but then it's such a relief to finally have a plan and getting some answers. I just kept thinking at least the ball is rolling.. even if it was slow at times. I felt we were moving closer. Removing the fibroids is a good place to start. Last year an ultrasound showed up I had a polyp and did a quick day surgery thing. Our Dr said they can act like IUI's in there and stop you getting pregnant. So she wanted us to try two months.. even with my husband's really low sperm result. Good luck on all the tests.. I only had the polyp removed when I was under light general.. and boy those drugs were really nice!


----------



## Hiker1

My day 21 progesterone is 12.8. No idea what that means!! Anyone know? I test Thursday. Been feeling cramping but that happens every month.


----------



## MMW430

Hiker1 said:


> My day 21 progesterone is 12.8. No idea what that means!! Anyone know? I test Thursday. Been feeling cramping but that happens every month.

Do you think you'll be able to wait until Thursday? I think I started testing 4 days before I was supposed to, and luckily got my bfp! (I'm not recommending testing early, it could've very well been a disappointment).


----------



## Hiker1

MMW430 said:


> Hiker1 said:
> 
> 
> My day 21 progesterone is 12.8. No idea what that means!! Anyone know? I test Thursday. Been feeling cramping but that happens every month.
> 
> Do you think you'll be able to wait until Thursday? I think I started testing 4 days before I was supposed to, and luckily got my bfp! (I'm not recommending testing early, it could've very well been a disappointment).Click to expand...

Yes I think I can wait. Having gotten the Ovidrel shot, I heard if you test too early, it can come up as a false positive. My doctor recommended I wait until the 14 day mark. Or wait to see if I get my period. For how long this is taking, I can't imagine this month will be any different, so no sense in my getting anxious and wasting a test. What will be, will be! :)


----------



## lemon_tree

Hiker, I don't know anything about progesterone levels, but I'm rooting for you and keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Smille24

I'm not sure about progesterone either. It sounds like it's good. Did they express any concern? If there was concern they'd probably put you on suppositories or capsules. Fxd for you!


----------



## Hiker1

PHP:







Smille24 said:


> I'm not sure about progesterone either. It sounds like it's good. Did they express any concern? If there was concern they'd probably put you on suppositories or capsules. Fxd for you!

I'm sure I'll get a call tomorrow if they are concerned. The results came through over the weekend.


----------



## miranda007

Yeah I'm trying to resist testing early for disappointment. Even though I had no trigger because it was a natural FET. I'd much rather have the hope that I'm pregnant at least for a week. I don't think it's worked I have zero symptoms.. but staying positive!


----------



## Smille24

miranda007 said:


> Yeah I'm trying to resist testing early for disappointment. Even though I had no trigger because it was a natural FET. I'd much rather have the hope that I'm pregnant at least for a week. I don't think it's worked I have zero symptoms.. but staying positive!

How long ago was it? I had no symptoms until the day b4 I tested. Sometimes women don't get symptoms. Fxd for you!


----------



## miranda007

Smille24 said:


> miranda007 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm trying to resist testing early for disappointment. Even though I had no trigger because it was a natural FET. I'd much rather have the hope that I'm pregnant at least for a week. I don't think it's worked I have zero symptoms.. but staying positive!
> 
> How long ago was it? I had no symptoms until the day b4 I tested. Sometimes women don't get symptoms. Fxd for you!Click to expand...

I'm 5 days post transfer.. So obviously too early to get symptoms. Just that someone in another forum was saying she felt twinges by day 3 - so everyone is different. What symptom did u have the day before u tested. And what day was that?


----------



## Smille24

It started to get nausea at 11dpiui and period like cramps. 5dpt is still early.


----------



## miranda007

Smille24 said:


> It started to get nausea at 11dpiui and period like cramps. 5dpt is still early.

Ok that sounds totally rational!!!! Why aren't I thinking like that. Thanks! Ok will just try and think of something else for a few days.


----------



## Smille24

miranda007 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> It started to get nausea at 11dpiui and period like cramps. 5dpt is still early.
> 
> Ok that sounds totally rational!!!! Why aren't I thinking like that. Thanks! Ok will just try and think of something else for a few days.Click to expand...

It's really hard, I know. Did they give you an idea of when to test?


----------



## miranda007

Feb 8th.
I just need to keep busy this week and not symptom spot! My neighbour said she didn't get symptoms till she was 16 weeks along. Everybody is different


----------



## MMW430

Miranda: what quality embryo(s) did you transfer? Day 3? Day 5?


----------



## miranda007

Day 5. And we genetically tested ours. Which was great. But with hindsight, it will be super beyond disappointing if it doesn't implant because we know it was perfectly healthy!


----------



## MMW430

miranda007 said:


> Day 5. And we genetically tested ours. Which was great. But with hindsight, it will be super beyond disappointing if it doesn't implant because we know it was perfectly healthy!

I never had a successful fet, so I can't comment on that. However, we did have successful fresh, and I tested positive at 6dp5dt. I didn't have any symptoms when I tested then. I hope this will be it for you!


----------



## miranda007

Lol I just bought a 3 pack of First Response so I'll test tomorrow morning. I'll be 7 days post transfer. I find I drink too much water during the day. Maybe I might hold off until 8 or 9 we will see. I was standing there at the Chemist thinking do I go the 3 pack or the 7 pack! I bought the 3 so I wasn't tempted with too much testing. 

MMW that's so weird none of your frozen transfer's ever worked - just goes to show everybody is different. So are you gearing up for another fresh cycle? I can't quiet remember sorry.


----------



## MMW430

miranda007 said:


> Lol I just bought a 3 pack of First Response so I'll test tomorrow morning. I'll be 7 days post transfer. I find I drink too much water during the day. Maybe I might hold off until 8 or 9 we will see. I was standing there at the Chemist thinking do I go the 3 pack or the 7 pack! I bought the 3 so I wasn't tempted with too much testing.
> 
> MMW that's so weird none of your frozen transfer's ever worked - just goes to show everybody is different. So are you gearing up for another fresh cycle? I can't quiet remember sorry.

We only did one fet. We had 5 frozen day 5 blasts. We transferred one, it didn't work, leaving us with 4. Appallingly, the remaining 4 didn't survive the thaw. That shouldn't have happened with the quality they were, but I digress. 

We switched clinics and did two iui's. The second worked, and I'm 12 weeks pregnant. We're done after this. We only wanted two anyhow.


----------



## miranda007

Ohh MMW congrats on being 12 weeks!!!! You're nearly at the 3 month make!! That's so exciting. And I'm appalled 4 didn't survive the thaw. That really reflects badly on the clinic. I've heard of that happening on here, it's rare, some clinic only froze in batches of 2.. And they had 6 or something. And none survived the thaw. And they go charged for the storage fees too!! Or was this you? I can't remember user names and it was a while back


----------



## MMW430

miranda007 said:


> Ohh MMW congrats on being 12 weeks!!!! You're nearly at the 3 month make!! That's so exciting. And I'm appalled 4 didn't survive the thaw. That really reflects badly on the clinic. I've heard of that happening on here, it's rare, some clinic only froze in batches of 2.. And they had 6 or something. And none survived the thaw. And they go charged for the storage fees too!! Or was this you? I can't remember user names and it was a while back

That was me! They charged us $900 for the thaw because "we thawed them, they just didn't survive, it happens!" We were at a big hospital doing this, too. I mean, world leaders go there for surgeries. So, it wasn't like it was some little unheard of place or something. 

Anyway, it's in the past now. I had a scan last Friday, and everything was looking great, so I think we'll be okay for the long haul!


----------



## Smille24

Miranda- good luck tomorrow. Fmu is best as it's very concentrated. 

Hiker- how are you doing?


----------



## miranda007

MMW yeah that totally sucks but you're right there's a limit on how long u can be annoyed for!


----------



## Hiker1

Smille24 said:


> Miranda- good luck tomorrow. Fmu is best as it's very concentrated.
> 
> Hiker- how are you doing?

I'm good, thanks for asking! No AF yet, but I'm trying to get myself ready for it. Today is 12DPO (IUI). Sometimes I think I get little gurgles or aches, but I totally have gotten these before during all my other cycles so I'm trying to not read into it at all. 

It's been nice, since the last blood test, nothing else to think about, so I've kinda moved on and felt a bit of a breather. I know in the next few days I'll know something one way or another. Is it crazy that I am actually terrified to test? Like if it's positive, that's that, so I want to wait a bit longer anyway and be blissfully unaware? But if it's negative, then it's off to month 2 of more procedures. So, technically, I could go right now into my bathroom and probably get the answer, but I almost don't want to know yet, regardless of the result.

I had a dream a few days ago that I took a test and it immediately showed 2 super dark lines. my hubby's birthday is next Tuesday...would sure be a nice birthday gift for him! 

Miranda, did you test this morning?


----------



## Smille24

Hiker1 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Miranda- good luck tomorrow. Fmu is best as it's very concentrated.
> 
> Hiker- how are you doing?
> 
> I'm good, thanks for asking! No AF yet, but I'm trying to get myself ready for it. Today is 12DPO (IUI). Sometimes I think I get little gurgles or aches, but I totally have gotten these before during all my other cycles so I'm trying to not read into it at all.
> 
> It's been nice, since the last blood test, nothing else to think about, so I've kinda moved on and felt a bit of a breather. I know in the next few days I'll know something one way or another. Is it crazy that I am actually terrified to test? Like if it's positive, that's that, so I want to wait a bit longer anyway and be blissfully unaware? But if it's negative, then it's off to month 2 of more procedures. So, technically, I could go right now into my bathroom and probably get the answer, but I almost don't want to know yet, regardless of the result.
> 
> I had a dream a few days ago that I took a test and it immediately showed 2 super dark lines. my hubby's birthday is next Tuesday...would sure be a nice birthday gift for him!
> 
> Miranda, did you test this morning?Click to expand...

I hope you're able to give him a wonderful birthday present, but you don't need the added pressure. I hope you are that smallpercentage of women who beat the odds. It happens. I have everything crossed for you and I'm thinking of you! :hugs:.


----------



## miranda007

Hiker.. glad to hear you're hanging in too. I didn't test this morning. I was going to but I feel the same as you. I like being blissfully unaware. I haven't had that hope that I might be pregnant for a while.. It's nice not knowing. I'm not sure if I can handle hearing that it hasn't worked. Isn't 12DPO a bit early too to show up? So I think you're at the same stage as me. I'm 7dp5dt. So technically 12 days since ovulation for me too as they put a 5 day embryo in and it's been 7 days. Official test date is Monday 8th Feb. My neighbour and my sister who were pregnant said they didn't feel any signs until she was 16 weeks and felt butterflies.


----------



## MMW430

Man, you guys have so much more patience than me. Every time I just HAD to know. I think I never wanted to wait to the test day because if it was negative, I wanted to be able to have had processed it myself already so I could speak rationally when it came time to call.


----------



## Hiker1

I keep thinking it's coming. Every time I go to the bathroom I'm dreading it, but then sigh when it's not there still. Looking back over my cycles this past year, it wouldn't be crazy for it to come tomorrow. So if it's not here by Friday morning, I'll consider myself late and test Friday morning.


----------



## Smille24

You have some will power. I would've tested already just to be prepared either way. I hope it doesn't come.


----------



## miranda007

Ok so don't get excited anyone.. PROMISE.. no really I just don't believe it's true. Ok everyone I have to confess. MMW I'm like you I have no self control and I wanted to test. I just NEEDED to know it was killing me. I think it was worse thinking I could be pregnant and didn't want a let down. And I needed time to process the information because I was convinced it didn't work. But I'm worried it's a false positive. I tested on Monday (probably too early 5dp5dt) and it was negative .. but could have been diluted as I drink heaps of water. Then I tested with first morning urine on 7dp5dt and I was like going.. yeah to myself.. yeah yeah it will be one fucking line just like always (never EVER seen two).. and I saw two lines. 

Then I did the same this morning 8dp5dt. Both times were pretty strong lines. There is no denying there is a second line. Haven't told my husband or anyone! I don't want to get my poor husband excited for no reason. I was scared to confess on here! I did a natural cycle so I've only been on those peccaries (progesterone) things u insert at night time. I know people who have taken the trigger injections that gives them a false positive.. but I did a frozen cycle with no drugs. Beta blood test is on Monday. I think I'll only believe it then. I have one more test thing left. I was going to buy a 7 pack of First Response and I thought no no I'm not going to go testing that many times.


----------



## Smille24

It sounds very promising! I get what you mean, after struggling for so long it's hard to believe a miracle could happen. Can you post a picture? Getting your betas to confirm definitely helps.

Hiker- good luck tomorrow! 

I wentfor my 1st ultrasound and there was a yolk sac which is perfect for being this early. I'll get to see the peanut next week and hear a heartbeat!


----------



## MMW430

Miranda, that's so exciting! I really tested an obscene amount of times. I don't even want to admit how much money I spent.


----------



## miranda007

Ok here's a pic! I can't remember which was was yesterday and which one was today! I'm not so organised I know people name them! Beta is Monday 8th Feb. 

Ohhh Smile that brings a little tear to my eye to hear about your little sac on the ultrasound! 

MMW me too! Just needed to know even if I was a day or two late when we were trying naturally. those days seem so far away now - not that I ever can forget because trying naturally sucked. There's just been so many months of IVF and breaks and things when we haven't been able to have sex at all. Oh boy I hope this is for real - cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Smille24

There's no picture hun


----------



## miranda007

maybe it wasn't the right dimensions.. it should attach.. ok will see
 



Attached Files:







preg????.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MMW430

miranda007 said:


> maybe it wasn't the right dimensions.. it should attach.. ok will see

Oh, please. That's so real!


----------



## Smille24

I agree. Those are not faint by any means. Congrats hun!


----------



## lemon_tree

Woo!! :happydance: Congrats, Miranda! Such awesome news! There are DEFINITELY lines there!


----------



## Hiker1

Holy Crap Miranda!!! It worked!! I'm so happy for you!! Yay!! Please keep us updated with your progress and doctors appointments. You must be just over the moon!!

So as for me (I'm going to copy paste from another thread since it's kinda long and I'm pressed for time...) 

I'm 14dpo today, and caved in and tested this morning. Unfortunately it was negative. No AF yet, but I just wanted to know. I called the fertility doc to let them know, and the nurse said next cycle I'll be on injectibles and she's going to start the ordering process for me since I need to start them on day 3. I asked if I should wait first to see if AF comes, but she said its very unlikely that the test would change to +, since if I was pregnant, it definitely would have shown it today. She said that with my low AMH (diminished ovarian reserve), that many people respond to the injectibles better than regular oral hormones, so that's good I guess. 

Side story, I had dinner with a friend of mine who is 42 last night. She has 2 children, 11 and 12 and always has wanted a third. At 38 and 39, she had 3 miscarriages in a row. The last one they tested and it had chromosomal abnormalities. She went to a fertility doc and was told she had Diminished Ovarian Reserve (like me), and was told to get a donor egg or quit trying. She also suggested taking CoQ10. So, 2 years later, turns out she is now like 15 weeks pregnant, and this one they tested and all is normal and healthy!! So she said to me (and this goes for everyone), we all have so much time. Even though we think we don't, and things aren't possible, they still can happen. She isn't sure it's the CoQ10, but I've ordered some and will start taking it - surely can't hurt. 

In the meantime, I am just waiting for AF so I can start the next round of "fun."

I'm slightly relieved too because we haven't gotten my hubby's genetic testing back yet, so hopefully we'll know before the next IUI. If it's questionable then we'll go straight to IVF so we will be sure any embryos are 100% healthy at the start.


----------



## Smille24

Hiker- like I said in the last thread, I am so sorry. You're on the right track and your dr sounds great. You will have a bfp soon, I know it!


----------



## lemon_tree

Hiker, I'm so sorry but so glad you have a plan. And soon you'll have those test results and can move forward with out worry!


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks guys. AF just showed. Meds on the way and will be doing day 3 ultrasound and bloodwork.


----------



## bookworm0511

Hiker1 said:


> Hello! Just wanted to introduce myself. I've been hanging out in the 2WW forums for a while, but as of today when my DH and I officially went to a fertility doctor, I think I need to accept that I am no longer part of the group of folks who will be conceiving the good, old-fashioned way. :) A little about me - 34, married for a year and a half. TTC for 1 year. I have hypothyroidism and it was determined a few weeks ago with diminished ovarian reserve (FSH of 12.8), had a clear HSG test done, and was referred to a fertility clinic by my obgyn. Would love to have some buddies to go through this with, especially someone who is just starting on this journey like me!
> 
> To fill you in on the doctor's plan: (he said we need to be "aggressive" when talking about the measures we need to take to get me pregnant and to do so ASAP because of the ovary situation)
> 
> This next month, I'll be put on a series of oral meds (Letrozol), then take a shot of Ovidrel, then we'll be doing IUI. After just 1 month of that, if that doesn't work, we'll move to some kind of injections with IUI, and not sure how long we have to try that, but then it will be onto IVF.
> 
> There is still a chance (we'll see in a week or so) that we got pregnant on our own this month, but I'm not holding my breath, if all the letdowns from this past year are any indication. In general I am still is shock, disbelief, and disappointment that this is happening. If not, I do feel somewhat empowered that we have a plan, and good doctors and amazing science so we can hopefully have a baby. I've told myself to try to stay unemotional about it, be realistic, and try one thing at a time. Hoping to find some friends on here to go through this with! Thanks for letting me share my story!

Hello! I have hypothyroidism as well and half of a uterus, no Fallopian tubes, low ovarian reserve and moderate endometriosis. I started my first IVF cycle Jan 19th, just started down-regulation injections two days ago and will start stims Feb 18th! I'm part of an IVF support group on FB you should join if you go that route. If your tubes aren't blocked they might make you try IUI first. Best of luck and baby dust to you! XXX


----------



## bookworm0511

bookworm0511 said:


> Hiker1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! Just wanted to introduce myself. I've been hanging out in the 2WW forums for a while, but as of today when my DH and I officially went to a fertility doctor, I think I need to accept that I am no longer part of the group of folks who will be conceiving the good, old-fashioned way. :) A little about me - 34, married for a year and a half. TTC for 1 year. I have hypothyroidism and it was determined a few weeks ago with diminished ovarian reserve (FSH of 12.8), had a clear HSG test done, and was referred to a fertility clinic by my obgyn. Would love to have some buddies to go through this with, especially someone who is just starting on this journey like me!
> 
> To fill you in on the doctor's plan: (he said we need to be "aggressive" when talking about the measures we need to take to get me pregnant and to do so ASAP because of the ovary situation)
> 
> This next month, I'll be put on a series of oral meds (Letrozol), then take a shot of Ovidrel, then we'll be doing IUI. After just 1 month of that, if that doesn't work, we'll move to some kind of injections with IUI, and not sure how long we have to try that, but then it will be onto IVF.
> 
> There is still a chance (we'll see in a week or so) that we got pregnant on our own this month, but I'm not holding my breath, if all the letdowns from this past year are any indication. In general I am still is shock, disbelief, and disappointment that this is happening. If not, I do feel somewhat empowered that we have a plan, and good doctors and amazing science so we can hopefully have a baby. I've told myself to try to stay unemotional about it, be realistic, and try one thing at a time. Hoping to find some friends on here to go through this with! Thanks for letting me share my story!
> 
> Hello! I have hypothyroidism as well and half of a uterus, no Fallopian tubes, low ovarian reserve and moderate endometriosis. I started my first IVF cycle Jan 19th, just started down-regulation injections two days ago and will start stims Feb 18th! I'm part of an IVF support group on FB you should join if you go that route. If your tubes aren't blocked they might make you try IUI first. Best of luck and baby dust to you! XXXClick to expand...



I just read through the other posts (silly me) I hope everyone's medicated cycles go well and congrats Miranda! I did a failed cycle of clomid before I found out I don't have any Fallopian tubes so I went on a two year wait list for IVF and I'm finally doing it, I'm hopeful and excited but nervous about the low ovarian reserve because my cycle will be cancelled if they cannot collect at least 6 eggs. &#128563;


----------



## miranda007

Hiker I'm glad to hear u guys have a plan. So they said to do the genetic testing because your husband hasn't got the best sperm? That's what they said to us because of my husband's low motility or it was because of something we're at the higher risk for him to have the CF gene. So we did the testing. And on the embryo too. I definitely think the coq10 worked for that. 

Hopefully u get them back soon. They take a while. 

I also loved what your friend said. It gives me hope when I'm older o have anther one! I also was on the Coq10 - we both were since we got his results back last May.. So we were on it for a while. We got it from iherb.. ubiquinol coq10 Jarroh something brand. It's an organise label. That one is more bioactive for your body. I also sprinkle bee pollen on my oats and gave for years before we started TTC. Everyone talks about the wonders of Royal jelly blah blah, but it's hard to find. 

Thanks for all the congrats guys.. Still don't believe it and had to do another test today just to see those two lines. I need to hear that beta test on Monday be good. But hard to be happy yet we've got so many more hurdles to jump through.


----------



## Hiker1

miranda007 said:


> Hiker I'm glad to hear u guys have a plan. So they said to do the genetic testing because your husband hasn't got the best sperm? That's what they said to us because of my husband's low motility or it was because of something we're at the higher risk for him to have the CF gene. So we did the testing. And on the embryo too. I definitely think the coq10 worked for that.
> 
> Hopefully u get them back soon. They take a while.
> 
> I also loved what your friend said. It gives me hope when I'm older o have anther one! I also was on the Coq10 - we both were since we got his results back last May.. So we were on it for a while. We got it from iherb.. ubiquinol coq10 Jarroh something brand. It's an organise label. That one is more bioactive for your body. I also sprinkle bee pollen on my oats and gave for years before we started TTC. Everyone talks about the wonders of Royal jelly blah blah, but it's hard to find.
> 
> Thanks for all the congrats guys.. Still don't believe it and had to do another test today just to see those two lines. I need to hear that beta test on Monday be good. But hard to be happy yet we've got so many more hurdles to jump through.

Hi Miranda,
They are doing genetic testing on my husband because my genetic testing showed I am a carrier for cystic fibrosis. So if I'm a carrier, we need to see if he is one too. If he is, I think we go straight to IVF because our child would have a 25% chance of having the disease. If he isn't, there's nothing more we need to do. I'm hoping he doesn't.


----------



## Hiker1

bookworm0511 said:


> Hiker1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! Just wanted to introduce myself. I've been hanging out in the 2WW forums for a while, but as of today when my DH and I officially went to a fertility doctor, I think I need to accept that I am no longer part of the group of folks who will be conceiving the good, old-fashioned way. :) A little about me - 34, married for a year and a half. TTC for 1 year. I have hypothyroidism and it was determined a few weeks ago with diminished ovarian reserve (FSH of 12.8), had a clear HSG test done, and was referred to a fertility clinic by my obgyn. Would love to have some buddies to go through this with, especially someone who is just starting on this journey like me!
> 
> To fill you in on the doctor's plan: (he said we need to be "aggressive" when talking about the measures we need to take to get me pregnant and to do so ASAP because of the ovary situation)
> 
> This next month, I'll be put on a series of oral meds (Letrozol), then take a shot of Ovidrel, then we'll be doing IUI. After just 1 month of that, if that doesn't work, we'll move to some kind of injections with IUI, and not sure how long we have to try that, but then it will be onto IVF.
> 
> There is still a chance (we'll see in a week or so) that we got pregnant on our own this month, but I'm not holding my breath, if all the letdowns from this past year are any indication. In general I am still is shock, disbelief, and disappointment that this is happening. If not, I do feel somewhat empowered that we have a plan, and good doctors and amazing science so we can hopefully have a baby. I've told myself to try to stay unemotional about it, be realistic, and try one thing at a time. Hoping to find some friends on here to go through this with! Thanks for letting me share my story!
> 
> Hello! I have hypothyroidism as well and half of a uterus, no Fallopian tubes, low ovarian reserve and moderate endometriosis. I started my first IVF cycle Jan 19th, just started down-regulation injections two days ago and will start stims Feb 18th! I'm part of an IVF support group on FB you should join if you go that route. If your tubes aren't blocked they might make you try IUI first. Best of luck and baby dust to you! XXXClick to expand...

Hi Bookworm, and welcome to our little thread! Sounds like you have quite a few things stacked against you, but that's great you are still able to move forward with IVF!! I wish you the best of luck. If it turns out I have to do IVF, I'll definitely join your support group. This month, I have to do suppositories, injectable hormones, and a trigger shot for IUI. I am not sure how many times we try this before moving to IVF.


----------



## miranda007

Hiker1 said:


> miranda007 said:
> 
> 
> Hiker I'm glad to hear u guys have a plan. So they said to do the genetic testing because your husband hasn't got the best sperm? That's what they said to us because of my husband's low motility or it was because of something we're at the higher risk for him to have the CF gene. So we did the testing. And on the embryo too. I definitely think the coq10 worked for that.
> 
> Hopefully u get them back soon. They take a while.
> 
> I also loved what your friend said. It gives me hope when I'm older o have anther one! I also was on the Coq10 - we both were since we got his results back last May.. So we were on it for a while. We got it from iherb.. ubiquinol coq10 Jarroh something brand. It's an organise label. That one is more bioactive for your body. I also sprinkle bee pollen on my oats and gave for years before we started TTC. Everyone talks about the wonders of Royal jelly blah blah, but it's hard to find.
> 
> Thanks for all the congrats guys.. Still don't believe it and had to do another test today just to see those two lines. I need to hear that beta test on Monday be good. But hard to be happy yet we've got so many more hurdles to jump through.
> 
> Hi Miranda,
> They are doing genetic testing on my husband because my genetic testing showed I am a carrier for cystic fibrosis. So if I'm a carrier, we need to see if he is one too. If he is, I think we go straight to IVF because our child would have a 25% chance of having the disease. If he isn't, there's nothing more we need to do. I'm hoping he doesn't.Click to expand...

Ah that's right I remember reading earlier on the thread. That's another reason why we did the genetic testing too to see if we were CF carriers. It was expensive $750 Australian for both of us. But so worth it! I remember my husband said we probably don't need it because what are the chances and then I said.. well what if something happened we would kick ourselves for not having done it! Hope you get them back soon!


----------



## Hiker1

Yes it's a little nerve-wracking knowing this is a potentially something our children could have, but I'm glad we are doing it. People who have kids "naturally" certainly wouldn't have the luxury of genetic testing, unless I guess they pay out of pocket or have some hereditary reason to do it. No one in our families has any kind of strange medical condition to indicate an issue.

Went to the fertility doc yesterday. The results had not come in yet on hubby, but hopefully soon. I had my day 3 ultrasound, bloodwork, and we were given lessons on how to give my Follistim injectables. I'm a little nervous about the potential for multiples while on this drug. I read this is how John&Kate got their 6 kids was on injectables! Here's hoping my doc wont allow us to proceed on a given cycle if there are too many. I could be ok with twins I think, but triplets or more?? woah.

Well I probably should stop (literally) counting our chicks before they hatch, but I am very excited that perhaps this actually might work for once! Miranda, or anyone else who is doing IVF, did you do injectables first? And if so, what were your experiences with them?


----------



## lemon_tree

Hi, bookworm! I'm so glad you get to move forward with IVF. Fingers crossed for you that you get plenty of lovely eggs collected! 

Hiker, hope you get the results soon! I didn't realize that was how John and Kate get their 8. :shock: I hope it works wellfor you but perhaps not in those numbers. :winkwink:

My AF just started (at about 6 in the evening over here! It took its sweet time!) which means I get to call tomorrow for my own set of day 3 blood work and the ultrasound. This is my first go round with this so I'm a bit nervous. I'm also curious about if they'll still treat today as day 1 and have me go in on Tuesday, or if it's something they'd move to Wednesday since I got AF so late. :shrug: We are going to try to get a time for my DH to go in for his SA that same day. I can't believe this is all finally happening!


----------



## Hiker1

Lemon, so my clinic considers a period that starts full flow before noon day 1. I started Thurs at 630pm so today (Sunday )is my day 3. They were closed Sunday so they took me yesterday. I'm sure your place has a similar definition of "day 1". I'm really happy you guys are starting your journey. It is really empowering to have a team of medical professionals on your side helping you.

Funny side story you guys. I'm at a super bowl party right now. We had to do my first injectable tonight between 6 and 9. Bad timing. So packed my shot in an ice pack in my purse and hubby and i had and elaborate plan where i went up to the bathroom and he joined me a minute later. Got the shot done in the bathroom 'haha! Success!! Too bad our hostess caught us both coming out of the bathroom and said what were you two doing in there?? We just smiled and said my hubby was looking for his keys. Oh well. Almost undetected.


----------



## lemon_tree

Ooh that's good to know! Thank you! Now I can start to plan ahead for Wednesday. :friends:

Hope you're enjoying the party! The hostess probably thought you were making out in her bathroom! :rofl:


----------



## Smille24

Lemon- I'm sorry about af, but you will definitely be on the right track and have a plan in place soon enough. Trying to get pregnant is now your dr's worry and it's a huge relief. Good luck with all of your tests and keep us posted.

Hiker- how funny! I doubt your dr will allow you to go through with the IUI knowing you'd be at high risk for lots of multiples, especially if that's a huge concern for you. I really hope this cycle works out for you hun. 

You both deserve a bfp after a long struggle and you're in my thoughts.


----------



## lemon_tree

I made my appointment, I go in tomorrow for my day 3 blood work and ultrasound, and then next Friday for my HSG. DH is also doing his blood work and SA tomorrow. I need to schedule an appointment with the clinic for the follow-up. They said it could be any time from the week of Feb 22 onward. I feel so impatient and ready to move forward, but also scared of what the results may show.


----------



## TinyLynne

Hello ladies,

Trying to find somewhere to fit in! I have read the entire thread and I feel so much for all of you. It's like I can read your sad stories and get tears in my eyes and read your angry stories and have smoke coming from my ears! And your happy stories... So excited for you all, you bring us back hope. And I'm sure you all know exactly how I feel too. It's a crappy community to have to be in, but it is so nice that there are people who understand. 

DH and I are doing our first IUI tomorrow afternoon. Tomorrow will be CD17, on CD12 we had a scan that showed a 17.5 and an 11mm follicle. Nurse did not think the 11 would catch up, and also insisted that I pay for a weekend IUI (higher price) before I left because she was so sure I'd be ovulating then. I kept telling her that I know my body, and it will be CD17, and it looks like I was right (people always think they know your body better than you do). So I hope that our little 11 caught up. We did 5mg Femara days 2-6. We could really use more than 1 mature egg as DH has a balanced translocation that will affect most embryos. We decided that the IVF route isn't for us because I just can't risk that amount of money when our chances of normal embryos are so crappy.

Nervous/excited/scared/sad/angry/a little hopeful. 

So that's how I feel today (and most days).

How are you all doing? And congrats to all of our pregnant ladies!


----------



## lemon_tree

Hi, Tiny! :wave: 

I agree, I was so happy to find this thread. It makes a huge difference, talking to other women who get it. 

Good luck on your IUI tomorrow! How frustrating to have to pay the weekend price. :dohh: I'm crossing my fingers for you. Please share how the experience goes! :friends:


----------



## Hiker1

Hi Tiny! Welcome! We are so glad to have you with us. I'm glad you found us and we are all here for you while you go through this frustrating but hopeful time. Sounds like you and i are on about the same track. I too was married in June 2014. Good luck with your first iui! Hopefully you'll be like Smille and the first time will be it for you! 

My first did not work so we have started injectables. I have a 645 am appointment for bloodwork and ultrasound tomorrow . I guess they need to monitor things really closely with injectables so I don't end up like octomom! Will let you know how it goes. 

Lemon, I know it's scary but you will have lots of information and hopefully answers soon. This is all good things they are having you do. After it all, you can start with a plan. Try not to get too scared. Sounds like you are in good hands with the docs, and we are here for you too!! :)


----------



## TinyLynne

Thank you ladies. IUI this afternoon. I will let you know how it goes. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Hiker1

Hi all, just checking in to see how you are all doing?

Had my check this morning. 4 follicles starting to grow! I am to continue the same dose for my shots the next 3 days and go for a recheck on Saturday morning (715am! No rest for me!!). Nothing else to report.


----------



## lemon_tree

Hi, Hiker! That's great news, and I hope the recheck goes well, too. :thumbup:

I had my bloodwork done yesterday (something like 12 vials :shock: ) and then my day 3/antral follicle ultrasound. The tech saw some follicles but wouldn't tell me more than that. 

DH had a few blood tests too and did his SA. Now, we wait. HSG next Friday!

What are your next steps, this cycle, after your Saturday AM re-check?

And Tiny - how did your IUI go?


----------



## TinyLynne

It was incredibly painful. It didn't help that I was expecting it to be like a pap, just a little discomfort, but it was awful. I hurt for a long time after and bled more than I expected. She used some tool to 'straighten out' my cervix and it was horrible. I never want to go through that again. 

DH had a good sample they told us, no official counts or anything but she said "lots and they were moving all over the place". I talked to them while they were in the cup staying warm in my bra on the way to the office. Lol. Told them to behave and if there were any unbalanced ones that they should just die before we get there. 

Sounds like you ladies are moving along nicely! Happy thoughts for continued progress!

1dpo down, lots to go!


----------



## Hiker1

lemon_tree said:


> Hi, Hiker! That's great news, and I hope the recheck goes well, too. :thumbup:
> 
> I had my bloodwork done yesterday (something like 12 vials :shock: ) and then my day 3/antral follicle ultrasound. The tech saw some follicles but wouldn't tell me more than that.
> 
> DH had a few blood tests too and did his SA. Now, we wait. HSG next Friday!
> 
> What are your next steps, this cycle, after your Saturday AM re-check?
> 
> And Tiny - how did your IUI go?

Hi Lemon,
Yes they do take a ton of blood that first time around. They are testing you for tons of things!! Hopefully the bloodwork will give your doctor good information so you guys can come up with a plan and get rolling. And hopefully it will roll quickly. I remind myself that it was Dec. 9 when I first when to see my regular gyno about a potential problem. And here it is, 2 months later and I'm already on my second month of assisted fertility. So for us, it's moved very quickly. And I hope the same for you as well. Fingers crossed for you!

I believe for this cycle, they continue to monitor me every 2 to 3 days with bloodwork and ultrasounds and will adjust how much I need to inject every day based on that. I think they are checking how many and how fast follicles are growing until they are the right size. At that time I'll have to do my Ovidrel trigger shot and IUI a day or so later. (Same as last month, just more monitoring as I'm doing the injectables, not pills) At least that's what I'm guessing! This is all new to me!


----------



## Hiker1

TinyLynne said:


> It was incredibly painful. It didn't help that I was expecting it to be like a pap, just a little discomfort, but it was awful. I hurt for a long time after and bled more than I expected. She used some tool to 'straighten out' my cervix and it was horrible. I never want to go through that again.
> 
> DH had a good sample they told us, no official counts or anything but she said "lots and they were moving all over the place". I talked to them while they were in the cup staying warm in my bra on the way to the office. Lol. Told them to behave and if there were any unbalanced ones that they should just die before we get there.
> 
> Sounds like you ladies are moving along nicely! Happy thoughts for continued progress!
> 
> 1dpo down, lots to go!

Hi Tiny! That sounds awful whatever it is they did to your cervix! Yikes!! The actual IUI shouldn't be painful...at least it wasn't for me. I felt nothing - same as when I had my HSG. But I guess everyone's different. I assume they put the swimmers through the machine that cleans out the bad ones? My hubby last month went in 2 hours before me to give his "sample", then they had to process them for 1.5 hours, which is when I came in and they did the IUI. Hopefully if you have to do the IUI again, they won't mess with your cervix again. And hopefully you wont have to do it again because you'll get your BFP this month!!


----------



## Smille24

Tiny - the IUI definitely shouldn't have been painful. I didn't feel a thing and it was done in less than a minute. I'm so sorry you had a horrible experience. It sounds like you have an awesome shot as it only takes 1. I hope this is your cycle and you don't have to go through that again. 

Lemon- All of the testing and a plan of action goes really quick. We started seeing our RE a week before Thanksgiving. I started the tests the Mon after Thanksgiving and first IUI was Jan 12th. You probably wont get any insight on the tests until your follow up. It sounds like things are moving at a great pace and you'll have answers soon.

Hiker- it sounds like things are progressing nicely. I really think this will work because you're on the right track. Are you having any side effects from the injections? Are you doing ok with everything going on?


----------



## Hiker1

Smille24 said:


> Tiny - the IUI definitely shouldn't have been painful. I didn't feel a thing and it was done in less than a minute. I'm so sorry you had a horrible experience. It sounds like you have an awesome shot as it only takes 1. I hope this is your cycle and you don't have to go through that again.
> 
> Lemon- All of the testing and a plan of action goes really quick. We started seeing our RE a week before Thanksgiving. I started the tests the Mon after Thanksgiving and first IUI was Jan 12th. You probably wont get any insight on the tests until your follow up. It sounds like things are moving at a great pace and you'll have answers soon.
> 
> Hiker- it sounds like things are progressing nicely. I really think this will work because you're on the right track. Are you having any side effects from the injections? Are you doing ok with everything going on?

Hi Smille!! So I definitely feel strong cramping at certain times. Not crippling by any means, but like AF cramps...definitely the workshop is running at full steam! Haha!

Also where we are giving the injections can be sore for a few hours. I've tried icing before which helps right at the time of injecting, but still stings later in the evening. 

I've been pretty tired - taking a nap almost every day - but it's probably more to do with these 6/7am appointments a half hour away from my house that are making me tired more than anything!

How are you feeling?? I'm hoping I will be joining you soon on your side of this journey! :)


----------



## Smille24

Hiker1 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Tiny - the IUI definitely shouldn't have been painful. I didn't feel a thing and it was done in less than a minute. I'm so sorry you had a horrible experience. It sounds like you have an awesome shot as it only takes 1. I hope this is your cycle and you don't have to go through that again.
> 
> Lemon- All of the testing and a plan of action goes really quick. We started seeing our RE a week before Thanksgiving. I started the tests the Mon after Thanksgiving and first IUI was Jan 12th. You probably wont get any insight on the tests until your follow up. It sounds like things are moving at a great pace and you'll have answers soon.
> 
> Hiker- it sounds like things are progressing nicely. I really think this will work because you're on the right track. Are you having any side effects from the injections? Are you doing ok with everything going on?
> 
> Hi Smille!! So I definitely feel strong cramping at certain times. Not crippling by any means, but like AF cramps...definitely the workshop is running at full steam! Haha!
> 
> Also where we are giving the injections can be sore for a few hours. I've tried icing before which helps right at the time of injecting, but still stings later in the evening.
> 
> I've been pretty tired - taking a nap almost every day - but it's probably more to do with these 6/7am appointments a half hour away from my house that are making me tired more than anything!
> 
> How are you feeling?? I'm hoping I will be joining you soon on your side of this journey! :)Click to expand...

I'm glad you aren't having any awful side effects. Cramping is a good sign, as you said your body is really doing work. I bet the tiredness is from having to get up and go so early, plus everything you're going through. 

I am feeling ok. Morning sickness has kicked in the last few days. My boobs are still hurting really bad, but it's going ok.


----------



## TinyLynne

I'm sure it was from the 'straightening' torture device! 

I wonder if they do something different to prepare the samples, I think ours only took about 30 minutes, maybe a little longer, but less than an hour. 

All of these appointments are exhausting. Just setting them up and planning your life around them gets exhausting! I hope you get to catch up on some sleep soon! 

Sorry you are feeling icky Smille. It's a great sign of that healthy baby!


----------



## miranda007

Welcome Tiny! That sucks that it was painful for u. U poor thing. And I saw on your signature thingy you've had a few CP's. Life is really unfair isn't it?! I hope this works out for u. 

Lemon tree I remember I had the same they took so much blood and the girl checked everything like 3 or 4 times - our name, birth date, ahh it took ages. Actually one of the other nurses we had a little laugh about it when she was taking my IVF bloods and she said people complained that she double checked stuff like some bad OCD. 

Hiker - I never tried to injectibles. That's a pain that they sting. I'm sure u won't end up with too many bubs too! I was reading ages ago on Michael Greger's Nutritionfacts.org videos that he thinks the twin risks increases because of the hormones in the dairy. You can check them out yourself. I just thought it was interesting. 

Yeah we were married in Feb 14. It's really hard for the 1st anniversary to click over and i felt down coming up to the second anniversary and would think argh I'm still not pregnant. It's hard when others around u are flying by. 

As for me I'm still in shock it worked - I don't feel any different. Not sick at all. I'm eating everything I did before I was pregnant. You know minus the ciggues, bottles of whiskey. Kidding!! I cut out coffee doing the IVF so haven't had to make that change.
Actually been feeling so well I talked to my Dr and friends and they said it's fine to return to the gym (as I was pretty fit before). But just not going super intense - the instructor said you'll notice your heartbeat gets a lot higher more easily. Definitely notice that I have a heart rate monitor and watch it. My Mum didn't get any morning sickness, neither has my sister, so I'm not too worried. Smile I've heard the same morning sickness is a good sign.


----------



## Hiker1

I need some help here - I'm freaking out a little. So I just got off the phone with my doctor's office. Apparently of the 6 follicles forming, 2 are the right size and another 2 are right behind them, and a couple smaller than that. My husband and I now have to choose if we want to cancel this cycle or take a chance of having multiples. When I asked the nurse, how many are we talking, she said, well it could be 4 or 5!!

I am speechless and have no idea what to do. I asked to speak with the doctor personally, so she's going to call me back later on today. I'm so conflicted. I definitely dont want quadruplets, but would never do "selective reduction". Then again, there's no guarrantee this month will work anyhow. Ahh what to do???


----------



## lemon_tree

Oh gosh, Hiker, that's amazing!

What would it mean for you if you cancelled this cycle? Could the same thing happen next month or would they adjust your treatment plan?

And I'm curious what the doc recommends. 

But...just wow. :shock:


----------



## Hiker1

Lemon, I asked the nurse the same question - how would this be any different next month? She said since this was my first month of injectables, they have no idea how a person will respond to the dosage. So now they know I respond REALLY well, so next month I'd just be on a lower dosage so I don't produce as many. I'm hoping when the doctor calls back she can give me some kind of statistics so we can make an educated decision. I hate to waste a month, but I also don't want to end up with a life changing decision because I was impatient. This is so insane.


----------



## TinyLynne

Hiker, sorry you are in that position. It must be stressful and confusing. Our doctor asked us how we would feel about selective reduction and told us he wouldn't let us proceed until we have discussed it with each other. He always gives us the risk % and issues with the babies of multiple births. Regardless of if it is likely or not that we will conceive at all, he makes sure that we know that there is always a chance.

The decision can only be made by you and DH. Again, I'm really sorry that you are in this position. 

Is this the first time you have responded this much?


----------



## Hiker1

Tiny,
this is only our second month with assisted conception. Last month I took Femara and had 1 mature and 1 immature follicle. So yes, this is the first time anything like this has happened. To top it off our doctor is on vacation so this is the other doctor we are dealing with. I just left a message on the nurse line to see if the partner could still speak with our doctor so that between the 2 of them they can give us a recommendation or some stats of some kind. Blahhhh


----------



## TinyLynne

I'm sorry :( I hope you can get the information you are looking for. 

I don't think the stats are super high that all of them would be mature and fertilize and implant and grow. But there always is at least a small chance. Hopefully you get an understanding and realistic Doctor though. Mine just makes me feel like I want to be 'stupid' like Octomom when I even mention 2-3 follicles. 

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## MMW430

Personally, I think if your doctor feels that the chance of big multiples (as in more than two) is high, I would cancel the cycle. Before our second cycle, some nurse who had no business making suggestions had said we would probably be moving to injectables. Then, another nurse called and told me that the doctor wouldn't be comfortable allowing me to do that unless I was cool with selective reduction (like it was my idea to do that or something) which we were, but who really wants to be in that position? It's life altering. Even more life altering than having one or two babies at a time.


----------



## Hiker1

Just spoke to the doctor. She said I have definitely 1 egg, most likely 2, probably 4, and potentially 6. She said I am right on the borderline - not enough that she'll say cancel the cycle, but she's hesitant to recommend going ahead with it. She said our regular doctor is one who would say definitely go ahead with it, but she said he doesn't have an issue with multiples (twins, triplets). When I asked for statistics, she said we have a 20% chance of conceiving, and if we conceive, 20% chance of twins, and 3-5% chance of triplets or more. Just depends on our comfort. I cannot bear the thought of "selective reduction" but still divided as to whether that's even realistic possibility or if we are being paranoid.


----------



## MMW430

It doesn't seem like the odds for big multiples are really that high. Twins wouldn't be so bad. Having 5 at once would be, but that seems hardly plausible. Go with your gut. If you think about the possibility of having big multiples, and it's something you both can realistically live with, then that's all that matters.


----------



## Smille24

3-5% is a small chance. It just depends on if you would be ok with twins. I'm not familiar with selective reduction, but if you aren't comfortable then I wouldn't move ahead.


----------



## miranda007

I agree with what smile said.. 3-5% is a small chance. It's like saying you're 97-95% chance of not having multiples. And yes I think twins would be fine too. Ah it's so hard when you can't get direct answers out of Dr's. It's a hard thing to advise you on too. If you have to wait another month it's no big deal too - I know it seems like a lot but it's not.


----------



## lemon_tree

Such a tough call. If you're uncomfortable with this, it's totally fine to cancel. Sounds like the odds are highest for twins and much lower for additionals, but if you're uncomfortable with any of that, it's ok to call it off. What does your DH think?


----------



## Hiker1

Hi everyone, and thanks for weighing in. I did not sleep well last night - kept having fears of OMG what if I have 4 babies?? Well so a few things have happened and I feel good about my decision. 

Like you guys say, the odds of the multiples (especially 3+) are quite low. My DH and I spoke and he felt the higher number of eggs will just increase our chances of one working. After all this time, I've never conceived once, so there's no real reason to think even if I had 4 eggs that all 4 would fertilize. So there's that. We are both OK with twins, and even triplets (I just dont know how my body would survive that!). But as rash as it may seem, we are both like "let's go for it." In a way I feel we are already playing God here with all this stuff - every month is a risk - and who knows what will happen. This round might not work either. 

Also I spoke with my friend who has had fertility issues as of late and she was like "100% go for it." So that was helpful...Plus I've been reading (not too much) on the internet and seems like plenty of people have gone ahead with IUIs with injectables with way more, and bigger, follicles than I have, so it doesn't seem too out of the ordinary.

Last I called my doctor's this morning and spoke with the nurse and I asked her to please if there was any way for her to get in touch with MY doctor (who is on vacation) to get his take on it, I'd feel better. She said she knows the fill in doctor is way more conservative than mine, and sure enough, he got back to the nurse who just called me to say that he responded with "tell her I say YES!" With that I feel ok to proceed. 

Last night I took my Ovidrel, and this morning my OPK is blaringly +. My hubby and I really were in the mood this morning, but had to hold off because we want those good swimmers for tomorrow. 

Thanks all for your support and weighing in. Do you think I'm doing the right thing??


----------



## TinyLynne

I would have the same logic glow as you, especially because, like you said, you haven't conceived ever yet with a bunch more eggs over the time you have been ttc. As long as you and DH feel comfortable with the decision, then you are doing the right thing. 

Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## lemon_tree

I would have made the same decision. :friends: So excited for you!!


----------



## miranda007

Hiker wth everything u just said you definitely made the right decision. And your Dr said go for it. I'll keep fingers crossed for u.


----------



## Smille24

I definitely think you made the right decision. The more eggs, the better the chances. I really think this will work. You're in my thoughts and I cannot wait for an update. I'm so happy you and your dh are on the same page. Good luck tomorrow!!! 

Ps. BDing the night of the iui definitely helps ;-)


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks everyone for the support! I was nervous, but still went ahead with it. So now onto the TWW! Smille, the nurse told me to BD tonight, tomorrow and Friday night. (That seems a bit late to me but I'll try anything!) And if this month works and we do BD, we'll never know for sure which one "did it" so I can say that our child was conceived naturally...with just a little help from drugs :) 

Last night and this morning I had crazy ovulation pain, so I had to take some Aleve. I asked the doc today and she said it was due to all the follicles in there and when they release, they release a bunch of fluid, so it causes cramping. I have had mild before, but never like this. So I KNOW something is going on in there!

Tomorrow night I start progesterone. Anyone else take that? It sounds absolutely gross, and the nurse recommended I go get some maxi pads. Haven't used those since middle school. She said I have to keep taking them until the 2nd trimester (if I conceive). Great... Oh well, all the work is over for this month (yay no more shots!!). And the waiting begins.:coffee:


----------



## MMW430

Hiker1 said:


> Thanks everyone for the support! I was nervous, but still went ahead with it. So now onto the TWW! Smille, the nurse told me to BD tonight, tomorrow and Friday night. (That seems a bit late to me but I'll try anything!) And if this month works and we do BD, we'll never know for sure which one "did it" so I can say that our child was conceived naturally...with just a little help from drugs :)
> 
> Last night and this morning I had crazy ovulation pain, so I had to take some Aleve. I asked the doc today and she said it was due to all the follicles in there and when they release, they release a bunch of fluid, so it causes cramping. I have had mild before, but never like this. So I KNOW something is going on in there!
> 
> Tomorrow night I start progesterone. Anyone else take that? It sounds absolutely gross, and the nurse recommended I go get some maxi pads. Haven't used those since middle school. She said I have to keep taking them until the 2nd trimester (if I conceive). Great... Oh well, all the work is over for this month (yay no more shots!!). And the waiting begins.:coffee:

How much progesterone will you be on? It's really not that bad. I did it until 11 weeks. I really think a liner will suffice. A full on pad is overkill in my opinion.


----------



## Hiker1

200mg every night. Thanks for the heads up. I was at CVS buying maxi pads when you sent that and switched out for something less severe :)


----------



## MMW430

Hiker1 said:


> 200mg every night. Thanks for the heads up. I was at CVS buying maxi pads when you sent that and switched out for something less severe :)

If you're only doing it at night, it might not even be noticeable. When you first get up and go to the restroom, it will be, but after that, I would be surprised if you noticed much leakage. I was having to do it morning and night. I still didn't think it was that bad. It's just a safeguard in case you have a progesterone issue.


----------



## Smille24

I've been on 50mg since 1dpiui and will continue until I'm 12wks. A liner will suffice. It sucks, not going to lie. I feel gross most of the day. I'm surprised you're starting it tonight, but your dr knows what's best. Definitely bd 1st. We bd'd 2 days b4 IUI and the night of so we could've maybe conceived in the bedroom.


----------



## Hiker1

lemon_tree said:


> Oh gosh, Hiker, that's amazing!
> 
> What would it mean for you if you cancelled this cycle? Could the same thing happen next month or would they adjust your treatment plan?
> 
> And I'm curious what the doc recommends.
> 
> But...just wow. :shock:




Smille24 said:


> I've been on 50mg since 1dpiui and will continue until I'm 12wks. A liner will suffice. It sucks, not going to lie. I feel gross most of the day. I'm surprised you're starting it tonight, but your dr knows what's best. Definitely bd 1st. We bd'd 2 days b4 IUI and the night of so we could've maybe conceived in the bedroom.

Starting it tomorrow night actually. Yes hopefully we will BD tonight and tomorrow at least. I think Friday would be pushing it since it will be that much after O. They told us to not BD less than 48 hours prior to IUI because it would help with the numbers. But yes definitely will try a few more times...and do the progesterone AFTER! :) Not looking forward to that, but if it gets us our little bundle(s) then I'll do it!


----------



## lemon_tree

:shock: this progesterone stuff is another thing they don't tell you about TTC. :rofl:

It'll be worth it though! I'm soooo excited for you!


----------



## Hiker1

We BD last night. Interesting because the last few months of TTC on our own, when it was time to start BD, it felt like such a chore to get my hubby to come up to bed on those nights. So stressful. Then yesterday when I told him the nurse told us to BD he needed no reminders and came to bed before I did and was all ready to go! Then after he was like "wait, are you sure we were supposed to??" and questioned whether I got it mixed up and we were NOT supposed to? I said no I'm sure, and the doctor even said we could have done timed BD instead of IUI...we are just doing both. Then I googled it just to ease his mind. So funny how BD has changed. :) Hopefully we can try once more tonight for good measure. March 2nd cant come soon enough!! :)


----------



## Smille24

B4 the IUI, trying on our own was torture. I had to beg him when it was go time. The night after the IUI he was all like "lets get this going". Amazing how their attitude changes bc of what a dr says.


----------



## lemon_tree

Smille24 said:


> B4 the IUI, trying on our own was torture. I had to beg him when it was go time. The night after the IUI he was all like "lets get this going". Amazing how their attitude changes bc of what a dr says.

Haha a new perspective changes everything!

Gearing up for my HSG test tomorrow morning! Hoping the horror stories aren't true. I've got my ibuprofen ready!

Hiker - do you have a follow up appointment scheduled? Or a day you're planning to test?


----------



## Hiker1

Hey Lemon! Good luck tomorrow! I hope yours goes as smoothly as mine did. Seriously I didn't have even the slightest cramp or pressure. They instructed me to take an Aleve or ibuprofen right when I got to the hospital so it would kick in at the time of the test. Im sure everything will go just great. Fingers crossed for you!!

So no follow up for me scheduled yet. If I don't get my period, I will test on March 2. If positive then woopee!! If negative, I wait for my period then we'll schedule my day 3 appointment to start the next month of ultrasounds and more injectables to try again.


----------



## lemon_tree

The countdown begins! I've got a good feeling about this. Can't wait for March 2nd! :friends:


----------



## miranda007

Lemon and Hiker.. Fingers crossed I hope the wait goes quickly. 

Ah TTC naturally really gets so annoying after a while. Man I remember so many times we'd have gone to a movie or dinner and come back and gone ehhhh I guess we should because it's that time. And some nights it was so hot (not the sex - lol hot and humid and disgusting weather) and it was the last thing u felt like doing in the heat.


----------



## Hiker1

We did get to bd last night. We were both so tired and fell asleep but after a few minutes I guess DH woke up and rallied. I probably would have just stayed sleeping if he hadn't. :) Did the first progesterone afterward. Blegh. Oh well - I guess we gotta do what we gotta do! I feel really confident that we've done everything we can this cycle to make it happen. I do feel (cautiously) optimistic for once in a long while! 

The nurse said to try the next 3 nights, which would include tonight then. In the past I would think that would be way too late for ovulation or any egg catching...anyone know why they'd recommend to continue on for so long? If we don't manage to tonight, I won't stress too much though. will be nice to have a 2 week break from needles, appointments, blood draws and ultrasounds.

Side note of relief...We got hubby's preliminary genetic testing back - no signs of Cystic Fibrosis genes. So while I'm a carrier, the fact that he isn't means we have virtually no chance of our children having it. Small chance that one would be a carrier also, but that wouldn't affect their health in any way (like me - never knew I was a carrier until all this started). So that is a HUGE relief for me!

Tiny, when do you test? How are you feeling since your IUI?

Lemon, how did the HSG go today? Did you get your hubby's SA back yet? It is a relief once you start getting all the results back and can then start figuring out what's the complete picture about your fertility. 

How are all our lucky preggo ladies doing??


----------



## Smille24

I think if you miss tonight it won't hurt you bc you already ovulated. 

I'm doing ok. I started spotting brown blood so I'm waiting on my ob to call me. I hate not going through my RE anymore bc they got back to me so quickly. I'm praying it's nothing.


----------



## TinyLynne

I hope the spotting is nothing Smille. I'm sure it's all ok. It's brown, so that's good. 

I'm 9dpo and tested with and blue wondfo (never used these before) bfn. I have almost always had a BFP on a FRER at 9dpo, but I HATE the new curved ones and their stupid indent lines or I never would have even tried ICs. I may get FRERs on my way home anyway. I'm just totally bummed out. It hurts more that we had so much into this one and I was SO sure we would at least get pregnant, even if only for a little while.


----------



## lemon_tree

Done with the HSG test! It was bearable. The doc had some trouble getting the catheter through my cervix to inject the dye. She has to try for awhile, and also used this thing to straighten my cervix out (that was the only bit that really hurt) and finally got it through. Still cramping and bleeding lightly now, but I hope that ends soon. 

It was interesting to watch it on the screen. 

My right tube is blocked but my left tube is open. They didn't see fibroids or polyps or anything in my uterus itself, but also didn't get a clear picture of the uterus because mine is tipped. 

I don't know what the blocked tube means for me. It may have a fibroid pressing on it or it may just be blocked on its own. We can do surgery to remove the fibroid, but what can be done about a blocked tube?

I feel relief that this is over and I got some answers, and sad about that discovery. I can't wait to see the doc next Thursday to discuss in more detail.


----------



## Smille24

The spotting stopped, it only occurred when I went the the bathroom. The dr wants to see me Tues, but said it's only to give me peace of mind as she doesn't think anything is wrong.

Lemon- There is a surgery to unblock tubes, but the fact that your other one is clear it might not be necessary. 

Tiny- sorry about the bfn :hugs:.


----------



## Hiker1

Smille, I hope everything is OK!! You must be a nervous wreck right now!! So glad it stopped though. I'm sure you'll feel better once seeing the doctor. 

Lemon, your HSG doesn't sound like it was fun - like they had to do the same thing they did to Tiny for her IUI. I can't say anything about what a blocked tube means. I'm sure your doctors will have good recommendations about where to go from here. Perhaps it's somewhat of a relief knowing there is a "reason"? Doesn't make you feel better about it, but then you can start with a plan of action. I think the most difficult would be to get a diagnosis of "unexplained infertility". Good luck with your appointment next week!

Tiny, so sorry for the BFN. What a let down. Although it is really early, if AF doesn't come you may want to try again in a few days? Remind me again - did you take Clomid or injectables or anything prior to your IUI?

A little update from me - I scheduled acupuncture. Where I looked before was so expensive and just out of the question. My friend suggested looking into "community acupuncture" and sure enough there's a place quite close to me! I heard that acupuncture can be a great compliment to fertility treatments. I'm open to it, and certainly it can't hurt! I've never done it before, so I'm pretty excited. The practicianer said ideally to start acupuncture prior to the other treatments, but still better late than never. It's scheduled for the day before I test. So I'll either be ahead of the next month of fertility treatments or ahead of the game for pregnancy treatments. The lady said even if my IUI worked this month, that acu is good for helping the body sustain a pregnancy. When she said that, I freaked a little and realized this whole time I've only been focusing on the TTC part - I dont realize that if I actually do conceive, then there will be even more stresses and hurdles that come with "sustaining" and not miscarrying and keeping the baby healthy and alive...it's almost too much for my brain to handle!! Then the delivery itself...then OMG a human I will need to care for...I need to chill!!


----------



## TinyLynne

I know it's early. I will continue to test. I did Letrozole. Which I have not conceived on and I think may be the issue (I did conceive on it the first time, but stress of life was immense and I didn't O until CD39 so the Letrozole was definitely out of my system long before). 

Doesn't that straightening tool just suck?!? I hope you recover fast! 

It's hard not to think ahead so far hiker, I do all the time. But I keep reminding myself that I have to get through step 1 before I can get to the stress of step 2 and I don't even know what stress waits for me after that!


----------



## Hiker1

How long have you been on Letrozole? I did that last month (for only 1 month) then my doc moved me straight to injectables. Has yours discussed what the plan is over the next few months for you? Or one cycle at a time?

I agree - one step (and stress) at a time is all we can handle. I have to remember that the year of monthly what-ifs and TTC on our own is past us, as are all the initial bloodworks and tests and genetic scans. Now we can just focus on playing with drugs and treatments! Ha!


----------



## Smille24

I'm doing good. The spotting didn't last long at all and the dr didn't seemed worried. She only booked me for a sonogram for peace of mind so I wouldn't be so stressed. I'm honestly ok.


----------



## TinyLynne

Glad all is ok Smille! 

Hiker, this was cycle 5 on Letrozole. We did talk about injectables, but he won't let me do more than 2 follicles. 3 he said if DH and I discuss selective termination. He really doesn't get our odds. Well, maybe he does, but he will not even take a 1 in 100000000000 chance of more than twin multiples. 

Next cycle I'm not going to take anything and go back to carefree (yeah right, lol) fun and no tracking. I need a break from pills and making appointments fit into our schedule. Plus not spend the money for it every month.


----------



## lemon_tree

Ugh Tiny that tool was the worst! :dohh:

So my appointment to go through the results of my initial tests is Thursday, but I logged onto the patient portal yesterday and found my bloodwork and AFC results, and I'm a little stressed but not sure what to make of the big picture. (I should have just waited to talk to the doc.)

I have very low AMH: .44
They found 9 antral follicles during the ultrasound, and indicated 6-10 is reduced. 
My estradiol is 79.4, reference range is up to 84. 
My FSH is 3.76, reference range is 3 - 14.4. 

Nearly all of my other tests were in the normal range, except prolactin, which was slightly high. 

The AMH number is what worries me most though - Dr. Google makes it seem like my ovaries are a hopeless case and many docs won't try IVF treatment unless you're a .7 or 1 or higher. I slept on it, and feel less anxious but still really sad today. Do any of you have low AMH or know anyone whose had a successful pregnancy with a number like mine?


----------



## Hiker1

Hi Lemon,
So sorry you got this news. It is such a heartbreaking thing to learn there may be an issue with your ovaries. And unfortunately you are right that you AMH number is not great. But do take heart, as I am in the same boat and my doctor was in no way discouraged. I have .50 AMH, and my FSH was 12.8. I've read that FSH over 10 is a no-go for IVF. So I feel doubly screwed. Looks like your FSH is quite good. But if my doctor isn't discouraged and is proceeding with trying treatments, then I feel I must have a shot. I remember him saying .5 AMH is not good but it's certainly better than those with .05 AMH, which he has seen. So no I haven't conceived even once, so I can't give you hope from me personally, but I know there are definitely people who have conceived with way worse numbers.

My friend who is 42 told me her AMH was .07 3 years ago, and now here she is 20 weeks pregnant with a healthy child. 

I don't think we are doomed, but I do think (and we both know already) that it will take us longer to achieve success. I'm sorry hun. Hopefully your doc will give you some insight and guidance.


----------



## lemon_tree

Thanks for your input, Hiker, that does help to know. Having no context for something like this is really hard, and hearing that promising treatments are off the table totally sucks. But I'm so optimistic about your latest treatment, so I guess I should try to cultivate that optimism for myself, too. :friends: Thanks for sharing the story about your friend, too. I definitely think we are both still in the game. 

Forgive me if I've missed this somewhere, but what did your doctor outline for you, for your treatment options?


----------



## Hiker1

So the first time I met with my fertility doctor and he had all the data, he said obviously something is up with my ovaries, and basically we can't be wasting any time. I think his words were "we need to get you pregnant as quickly as possible" and that we need to be "aggressive" with treatment, starting least invasive and moving to most invasive in a pretty quick manner. What that meant essentially was: 1) one month using oral meds (Femara) with IUI, 2) 3 months of injectables with IUI's, then 3) straight to IVF. 

I'm on my first month of injectables, so if this month doesn't work, I figure it will be March and April continuing with injectables, then in May, starting the IVF process. 

Everyone is different, so I don't know what your doc will say. Given your much better FSH level than mine, you might not be as doomed as I am! haha! 

I think I told you guys I'm starting acupuncture in a few weeks. I'm hoping that will help too. And CoQ10 may help with egg quality? My 42 year old friend was taking those...did it get her pregnant? Who knows, but both seem harmless enough to try, so I'm doing it. Those might be things you want to try as well?

Side note, last night I woke myself up crying out in pain because I got a stabbing feeling on the right side of my abdomen. No idea if this is from all the follicles I had, or the progesterone? I've had pretty intense cramping since the IUI in general. Anyone else have this when on progesterone? or post IUI? I dont recall this at all last month.

PS lemon thank you for your support and optimism! I run such a fine line between trying to not get my hopes up and face the reality of my failing ovaries and trying to stay positive and optimistic that maybe this could be our month? This sucks.


----------



## lemon_tree

Hiker, I know how you feel about guarding yourself against getting your hopes up. I struggle with that too. It's so much easier for me to be optimistic for other people than for myself. 

It sounds like you've got an awesome plan in the works. How long between when your doc laid out that strategy and when you started your first IUI cycle? I talk to my doc on Thursday and I am wondering if we'll be able to start something immediately. I hope we can. 

But yes, I think your chances are solid and I'm really rooting for you. I hope you get your BFP this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Hiker1

Had to consult my calendar for a timeline for you...
Dec. 29 was my first appt with the fertility doctor, got my period Jan 6, started Femara on Jan. 9. So literally the start of my next cycle after meeting with him was when we started treatment.


----------



## Smille24

Hiker- I always had cramps at night after the IUI. It's the progesterone. It will fade after a week or so. Progesterone can cause pregnancy like symptoms like sore boobs. I swear that's why mine still hurt.

Lemon- if your specialist is anything like ours, you will have your consult after all of your tests. Your dr will come up with a plan and as soon as your af starts you'll be going through treatment. It goes pretty quick. They know you wanted to be pregnant yesterday and they definitely want to get it done.


----------



## Hiker1

Smille, glad it's not just me with the cramping. I sure hope it subsides because I don't know how much longer I can take this! I think it must be the progesterone, (probably when the capsule bursts open), because last night I put in around 11:30pm and at 1am was awoken again with the most painful cramping. It's almost too much to bear. I took some Aleve again and lay in misery until it subsided and I fell back asleep. I'm on 200...what are you on? Do you think I should tell the doctor this is happening?


----------



## Smille24

I didn't get unbearable cramps, just mild that would last an hour. I think you should call the dr, maybe the dosage is too high. I'm only on 50mg.


----------



## MMW430

I was on progesterone with both babies. I had cramping, but never the kind you are describing. Maybe they'd last off and on all day, but they were never anything to really gripe about. I could still do everything I wanted to do, and never had to take anything. 

That doesn't seem right to me. I would call and let them know.


----------



## Hiker1

Ok just spoke to them - they said put in only 1 inch because if the pill touches the cervix it will definitely cramp. I'll try tonight. Oh the joy.


----------



## lemon_tree

Ouch! Glad it's figured out, though. That sounds painful. :nope:


----------



## miranda007

Hey! I've been trying to keep up with what you guys are up to.

Lemon tree you must be looking forward to hearing what your Dr says after your results. Whatever happens we're here. The feels so good to have someone else looking into it for u! 

Hiker - yikes that cramping doesn't sound normal definitely call your Dr. I'm glad you're starting acupuncture. I did it a lot when we were naturally conceiving (before I found out huaband's sperm was the prob. But I also did it before my two egg retrievals - and then once to get the lining ready for FET and then one before and after transfer. It's not covered on our Medicare and it was $90 a time - but I liked it. And it's good I felt amazing - and I also felt like I was helping the process. 

I have to doubt Coq10 helped us. We were on it since May last year so we were on it for a while as we did first pick up in August and then November. I got the Ubiqinol coq10 from iherb - jarrah's brand or something. Apparently it's a bit more bio available for u. Obviously I self diagnosed with lots of stuff to try from google trying to conceive naturally! Lol. But I think that was the main one that helped. And vitamin D helps if you are low. We have been at putting bee pollen on our oats for a few years. I'd read all these things about fresh Royal jelly but it was hard to buy - and I had it probably for two months - until my fertility dr said to stop it during IVF because it could interfere. She said coq10 is fine to take just to stop it when I am pregnant because there is no research on it being safe when prev.


----------



## lemon_tree

Thanks, Miranda! :friends:

You're totally right. I will feel muuuuuch better after seeing the doc on Thursday. :thumbup: I now wonder if I have hidden endo, because j can't stay away from Google. :rofl: I'll keep ya'll posted. Thanks so much for the advice and words of support.


----------



## Hiker1

So last night I had no pain at all. Lesson learned for all you guys who might be put on progesterone in the future - only put in a little way - not "way up in there" haha! I'm relieved I figured that one out! :) 

Miranda, I'm on CoQ10 and Vitamin D (my dermatologist recommended it for TTC and pregnancy) as well as prenatals, calcium and DHA and biotin! Quite a regimen of pills I take!! 

Lemon, I've got FX for you at your Thursday appointment. It's hard to not ask "Dr. Google" but I've found I definitely end up scaring myself, so I try to cut it off after a few minutes. Once you have a better understanding of what's going on and a plan with your doctor, I think you'll find you'll relax a bit. Whenever I start getting anxious again, I try to remind myself to think about the plan and that the doctor is in charge and that helps.


----------



## lemon_tree

Turns out my doctor doesn't care much about my AMH number, in the overall picture of my other test results. :dohh:

I'm retaking the prolactin test tomorrow morning on an empty stomach. :thumbup:

Her biggest question was do I want to have my fibroids removed before starting IUI or IVF treatment. I'm leaning towards yes, but a surgery with hysterectomy as a possible consequence makes me nervous. 

So now I've got a surgical consult scheduled in two weeks, and then I'll know more. :shrug:


----------



## Hiker1

Lemon, that is great news about the AMH! My doctor was the same way. Like "yeah, it's not great, but I've seen worse." And on we go with treatment. Just another reason Google can unnecessarily scare the bejesus out of us!

So other than the fibroids, what did the doctor suggest in terms of a plan? IUI's first? Straight to IVF? Good luck at the consult! Hopefully the doctor will give you a good indication of what to do.

What is the prolactin test for?

As for me, just hanging out in the TWW. No more issues with progesterone now that I'd doing it right. Today is 9dpo. Felt a couple dull pangs of cramping throughout this morning...trying not to read into it too much...


----------



## lemon_tree

About the prolactin, I'm not sure. She said it's a hormone that women need when breastfeeding, but mine could have just been slightly high because I ate breakfast before the test. :shrug: If it was really high, it'd indicate prolactinoma, which is a tumor on the pituitary gland. 

Other than fibroids - she said we could go either way - IUIs with monitoring and something like Clomid first, and then IVF, or straight to IVF. She was leaving how aggressive I'd like to be up to me. I'm leaning towards IUIs first, partially because I only have two covered IVF treatments, with my insurance, and I'm scared of using them up. Then again, maybe we should just go straight for something with a higher chance of success. 

She said on our own right now, our chances of a pregnancy are 2%. :shock:

I don't know what to think about the surgery. I don't want surgery, really, I just want someone to magic these out of me. :haha:


Yes! TWW! Day 9, wow. Are you thinking of testing early or waiting for the doctor to test you at your follow up?

I wish you so much luck! :hugs:


----------



## Peanutorjelly

Hi ladies can I join you?
Have been trying for a while tried Gonal f for a couple cycles but didn't respond. So new consultant new plan started menopur and luverus 56 days of injections later finally had my trigger shot and wow did I have symptoms :wacko: unfortunately AF arrived after my tww but now at least I have hope with the right meds and a lof of luck I can get my :bfp:


----------



## Smille24

Hiker- when are testing? Anything new going on?


----------



## Hiker1

Hey Smille and everyone, 
Thanks for checking in on me! Wednesday I'll be 14 DPO/IUI, and that's when they said to test. If I can, I want to wait until Thursday, which is when I'd be considered "late." Too many times I jump the gun and then AF shows the same day I test, and I'm too cheap to go and buy 500 HPT's lol. So going forward I don't want to use up a test unless I have good reason to. I'm a pretty regular 13 to 14 luteal length, so I think if nothing by Thursday morning, I'll give it a go.

I have had some very slight cramping here and there, but like so many months before, so I'm not reading into it at all. It's been nice during this 2 weeks to not have to worry about shots, meds, scans, etc. Just back to living life (except for the progesterone at bedtime :-/)

How are you doing? I can't believe you and I were in the same boat not that long ago, and you must be what, 7/8 weeks along now??

PeanutorJelly, welcome! We all know what you're going through and hope to be supportive for you here. What's your current cycle's plan?

Lemon, yikes just 2%?? Does that mean 2% if you were TTC on your own? Hopefully that number will go up with some assistance with meds, etc. My doc always reiterates to me "10%, 10%. On any given cycle or plan, your chances are 10%." I don't know if that's accurate for all the patients he's seen over the years, or if he's just trying to keep things realistic...but that's what I hear a lot from him. :) I hope you get some good news from the doc at your surgical consult. I'm with you on trying the IUI's first, since it's less invasive, but I also don't want to stay on that train for very long. I figure if it doesn't work after 3 months, especially if I have multiple follicles like this round, then it's time to bring out the big guns. But hopefully we won't have to!!


----------



## Smille24

I really hope af doesn't come! I understand not testing. With the cost of seeing a specialist, hpts are just an added cost and not a necessity until you're late. With the multiple follicles, I do think you have a lovely shot. I'll say a prayer for you. Keep us updated.

I will be 9 weeks tomorrow. It's gone by so fast.


----------



## Hiker1

Wow 9 weeks already!! Holy cow!! Do you have a little bump yet?

Thank you for your support! Yes I hope I have a shot too! Today is 13 DPO, and I am going to my first acupuncture appointment. so I have that to look forward to. I have zero symptoms, so I'm trying to not get my hopes up. I have heard most folks get sore breasts, and mine are not at all. How's everyone else hanging in there?


----------



## MMW430

I really didn't have symptoms at all! Not as early as you'd be considered anyway.


----------



## Smille24

Hiker1 said:


> Wow 9 weeks already!! Holy cow!! Do you have a little bump yet?
> 
> Thank you for your support! Yes I hope I have a shot too! Today is 13 DPO, and I am going to my first acupuncture appointment. so I have that to look forward to. I have zero symptoms, so I'm trying to not get my hopes up. I have heard most folks get sore breasts, and mine are not at all. How's everyone else hanging in there?

No bump yet. I have a little belly fat so I wont show that early. My dh says my boobs are bigger which I don't need lol.

Some women never get symptoms, it's completely normal bc every woman handles pregnancy differently.


----------



## lemon_tree

Ooh enjoy the acupuncture appointment, Hiker. I miss going to those. How did it go? And do not worry about having no symptoms. So many women have absolutely none. I have sore boobs right now, which for me just means AF is coming - so definitely don't read too much into it. :winkwink:

The 2% was referring to DH's and my chance of conceiving naturally at this point. :dohh: She said we've got a 10% chance with IUI and 40 chance with IVF. (But that seems high to me.)

And Smile, wow, 9 weeks already! :cloud9: How are you feeling?


----------



## Hiker1

AF showed this afternoon. Damnit. Damnit. Damnit. Day 3 scan on Friday. :-(


----------



## MMW430

Oh Hiker, I'm so sorry. I really thought this was going to be it for you. I hope the next cycle will be it. Good luck at your scan.


----------



## lemon_tree

Huge hugs, Hiker. So sorry to hear that. :nope:


----------



## Smille24

Hiker, I am very sorry :hugs:. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks everyone. Always fun to cry oneself to sleep yet again.:cry: But of course my hubby was supportive and tried to put it into realistic terms, "Well sometimes you get 3 aces and still don't win the poker game." Haha. But he's right I guess.

I just have this sneaky feeling that for some reason my eggs won't fertilize. Like after all this time, and all these eggs, why aren't the sperm making it in? Or if they do, there must be something wrong with the eggs so they won't sustain them. Or something wrong with my blood or uterus that won't let pregnancy happen. The nurse even said "oh but you had so many follicles! I don't understand why it didn't work this time!" I just don't think it's ever going to happen for me. And that IVF is probably in our future. I feel like that will be our only hope. I don't have any proof of this, it's just how I feel. Only 2 months in and I feel like it's been an eternity.


----------



## robinsonmom

Congrats Smile, wow that's some awesome news on your bfp!! You give me lots of hope. been super busy (which I found I like to be during TTC) started an @home business and the hrs are kind and the dedication is in full affect. just finished my last dose of clomid, going to start temping Saturday (day 8) until I get a spike and 3 days of high temp. Miranda congrats as well, Hiker your not alone hang in there. if clomid doesn't work after 3 cycles my ob will start me on shots . excited Iam moving in this direction. this is my 3rd year.


----------



## Smille24

Robinson- Congrats on your in home business! I'm glad you are on the right path towards your bfp. Clomid definitely helped me with egg quality since that was one of our issues. Keep us posted how this cycle goes.


----------



## Hiker1

Robinson, 
3 years, really?? Oh my goodness you must be ready to burst!! You sound really positive though, so I really hope this works for you. I like staying busy too and having things to look forward to, even if it's my next appointment or acupuncture or round of injectables, because it's like little checkpoints along the way to my goal. If there was just a big question mark or nothing to try between now and when/if I get pregnant, I'd lose my mind. Personally and professionally I am staying busy, but I somehow need to balance out the stress that comes with that. I can't imagine all the stress is very conducive to TTC. 

AF still in full force today. My periods have been really short the past year or so, which actually may have been a warning sign come to think of it...but the acupuncturist said acu can help with regulating periods. If this one lasts longer, I'll know it was for sure from the acupuncture! (Unless you get heavier periods after injectables? I didn't notice any difference in flow after my Femara month...)


----------



## robinsonmom

yep 3 years! my dd is 8 years old!! crying and feeling heart broken has gotten easier sad to say. I'll have a brief moment and back to reality :( so far I've witnessed 13 pregnacies of friends and family


----------



## robinsonmom

How's everyone doing? The hot flashes with clomid are the pits!


----------



## Smille24

robinsonmom said:


> How's everyone doing? The hot flashes with clomid are the pits!

I remember those. I had to open the windows while it was snowing out just to get some relief.


----------



## robinsonmom

Yes it shifts so fast and happens unexpected. I took clomid at night didn't seem to affect hot flashes from happening during the day. That method didn't really work, I haven them still at night during the day even in my sleep it wakes me up then within a couple mins I am freezing.


----------



## miranda007

Ohh Robinsonmom wow 3 years. That's tough. We were 2 years and yeah I agree with what you said you get used to the tears every month. I used to say ok I'm giving you one day for a pity party for yourself and then you need to move onto the next cycle. Ok sometimes it was more than a day. 

Whoah seeing 13 pregnancies around you - ok that's more than me! And I thought I'd seen a lot. Did your dr's say you had unexplained fertility with your second? Sooooo many people have trouble the second time. 

Hiker - I agree you have to have something to keep busy and look forward to. Sometimes it was even a new Walking Dead episode lol. You guys will get there, you know that right?! You just don't know when. I know exactly what you're feeling because I was there. 

As for me, I've been lucky and haven't got too much MS. I have to eat something every 2 hours like fruit. I can't sit down to my salad as my stomach churns at the thought of it. But I haven't thrown up at all - just lost my hunger. We heard the heart beat last week so I'm at 9 weeks. I'm happy it worked but not overly celebrating - maybe I'm just protecting myself in case things go wrong. I swear I've got some post traumatic stress disorder from all we went through! Lol.


----------



## Smille24

Miranda- I'm the same way. After 2.5yrs of let downs, it's hard to be think positive. I'm getting better as more time passes. Once a heartbeat it established, the chances of something happening is small. I just keep telling myself that God will not give me more than I can handle and move on from those insecure feelings.

Hiker- how are you doing hun?


----------



## Spyrals

This is an interesting thread! I'm also in the beginning stages of fertility treatments after not conceiving for a year. After numerous tests it turns out that I'm perfectly fine (amh on the lower normal side) but dh has white blood cells in his SA which is causing the issue. Since he has kidney problems, I doubt that he can fix this issue and so we have to go straight to IVF. He has a urologist appointment soon (waiting for weeks to get a referral from gp!) to confirm no infection, then probably to IVF. We've had one failed IUI where they pumped me full of hormones and then couldn't carry out the IUI due to white blood cells so that was annoying. I'm thinking about changing my doctor because I feel like he wasted many months and recommended the wrong things to do and doesn't really care. 
Anyway for me this month has been hard because I had a really good response to Clomid, 4 follies, and I feel like they've been wasted :( And for some reason I was still hoping that I might get pregnant because so many eggs! But AF came 2 days early. I'm pretty nervous about IVF, so many hormones and so expensive, and what if it doesn't work? Scary and upsetting but hopefully worth it in the end.
It's interesting to read everyone's experiences, definitely helps feel less lonely :)


----------



## Hiker1

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been MIA. So we are back to injectables. Second cycle of this and 3rd cycle with assisted conception. I guess my doctor is not afraid of the multiple follicles, especially since not one took after last month's potential FIVE, since he's got me on the same dosage again. I went in for my Day 3 u/s on Friday, which showed 2 collapsed follicles and one big cyst still remaining. They took blood and warned me I might have to take a rest cycle (God, a month off would be an eternity!), but thankfully I was allowed to move ahead. So I'm still on 150cc injections. Went in today for day 7 u/s and the tech said she sees FIVE on one side and at least 2 on the other side with the cyst. Just waiting to hear from them what dosage to continue with. So I assume if all continues going well, we'd proceed with an IUI at the end of this week or beginning of next. 

PS - re: hot flashes on Clomid - I was on Femara only one month but definitely experienced hot/cold flashes on the first day. It was crazy!!


----------



## Smille24

Hiker- I hope it all goes well. You are in my thoughts!


----------



## lemon_tree

Thinking of you, Hiker! Good luck!


----------



## miranda007

Hiker - we're with you all the way!!! I'm thinking of you! 

Smile - thanks for your wise words. I do have to remember that.. God wouldn't give me more that I can't handle. Each week gets a little easier. It will be good when we hit that 12 week mark. And finding out the sex. I know we should keep it a surprise but I just really want to know! 

Spyrals - I've been where you are and scared about IVF. To be honest I was really worried about how my body would react as you hear about all these crazy symptoms.. I didn't get any other than a bit of bloating. I drank lots of water and stayed calm and ate healthy food. The hardest thing, I found, was its a mental game.. You have to prepare yourself that it might not work and finding out how many embryos survived at day 5 was the longest wait. It will all be worth it. Change dr's (if you can) if you feel like he's not super invested in getting you pregnant. I was lucky I had complete faith in my fertility Dr. Actually it feels so good to have someone else do the worrying for u!! She said, you'll have the family that you want, you might just need a little help.


----------



## Mellie14

I've also been trying for almost 3 years to conceive. To give you a little background, I'm 38 my husband is 42. He has 3 kids from a previous marriage(15, 11 and 9). Had a vasectomy when I met him and a reversal before we got married. Not sure if the vasectomy caused his low morphology, but that's what we've been dealing with. Feb 22 was my 5th IUI. We had agreed to do IVF that try but the nurse called the meds in wrong (100 mg of clomid for 5 days, plus the ovidrel trigger which was my IUI meds), instead of the injectables. Long story short, I just received my first ever positive blood test Monday. To say I'm terrified is an understatement! I know the statistics and to try for something for so long, and finally get the +, well every little twinge makes me nervous. The Friday after my IUI we actually met with the docs to go over IVF, and I was really upset seeing the needles and meds (like crying and couldn't talk). This was the only IUI I did nothing for (no pineapple core, not keeping feet warm, no listening to fertility podcasts, etc). I even did zumba. The only difference is we actually took 2 really long walks. That's it. I don't know what helped get me the BFP but I just wanted to share my story in the hopes it gives someone else the positive reinforcement to try again. I know what it's like to keep your expectations low in the hope you won't be disappointed. All my friends who did both told me jump to IVF, I'm wasting my time. I'm glad I didn't listen and gave it that one lastctry even though i felt defeated. Good luck ladies. I have my fingers crossed you all get your positives soon!!!


----------



## miranda007

Mellie congrats!!!!! Ah I'm so glad it worked for u what a miracle! I've been in your same shoes there were a few tears when I saw the injections and things.. And the month before we started I was hoping we didn't have to do IVF. But we did and it worked and pregnant now too. 
But I'm so happy you didn't have to go that way and good for you for sticking to your guns. 3 years is a loooonnnng time trying. That's really tough. For most people we do get there, at some point... It's just hard when you don't know when that will be! Congrats xx


----------



## Hiker1

Hey you guys. Wanted to fill you in on some news...So today has been insane, and I never expected this. 

Went in for my ultrasound and here I have 7 follicles that will likely mature. Doc says she's not comfortable with doing the IUI with that many. I have little reservations but also told her I have no hope it would work. Then it was like a lightbulb went off in her head. She was like "or...we could do ivf this cycle..." I'm like "what???" And she said that given the number of follicles, this is exactly what they hope for for an ivf cycle, and that since I've already paid for the meds up until now, we wouldn't have much more to pay. So she left us alone to discuss, and after some arguing between my hubby and I (me being like yes lets do this! He being like I don't want a test tube baby, etc.) We came to the realization we don't want to consider selective reduction, and the fact that I'm a perfect candidate at this time (otherwise we'll have to wait until at least may to have this chance again) we are going for it. Tonight I have to take a shot to delay ovulation, then tomorrow at 930pm take the ovidrel to stimulate. We had blood tests today. Then Monday we go in to do a bunch of paperwork, and Tuesday is the egg retrieval under anesthesia. 

I can't believe this!!


----------



## Smille24

Hiker- wow that's amazing and nervewracking all at the same time. It wont matter how you get pregnant in the end, as long as it happens. I hardly think about me getting pregnant in a dr office. 7 follicles is great and I really believe you're going to see your bfp soon. Once the eggs are retrieved, how soon after will the procedure be? Best of luck and i cannot wait for an update.


----------



## miranda007

Oh Hiker that's so exciting!!!! Don't worry about the egg retrieval it was no big deal! They give u good drugs lol. I only got mild cramping - just make sure u have a hot water bottle at home. You'll be fine. 

And when you're pregnant, Smile is right, it won't matter how it was created... I don't even think about it.


----------



## Hiker1

Thank you for your encouragement. I just woke up with a slightly anxious feeling in my belly, like am I doing the right thing? What if iui worked this cycle? But then again, what if it works too well? Or what if it doesn't work at all? So I'd be back to the drawing board again and 2 months further before I'd get thus chance again. Sigh.

Smille, the egg retrieval Tuesday, and I'll either have them put back Friday (day3) or Sunday (day5). She said she'd prefer day 5. Not sure why? I'm going to refrain from consulting Dr. Google about ivf and stay blissfully unaware. Just need to stay calm.


----------



## Smille24

I think day 5 makes more sense bc it gives more time for things to develop and give you a greater chance. I think day 5 is the norm. I am very excited for you to go ahead with this. Yes, it's a big step forward but your chances of success are SO MUCH greater. Are they putting 1 or 2 fertilized eggs in? It sounds like your dr is very knowledgeable and really listens to you. Good luck Tues!

Yes, stay off of Dr. Google. I haven't used it much bc there are so many horror stories and I can't handle it. It will only lead to added stress. I think you know you're doing everything you can. Just breathe and everything else will fall into place.


----------



## Hiker1

Thank you Smille for your continued words of encouragement. You have been so nice through all my drama these past few months. I wish I could meet you and give you a great big hug!!! 

The doctor said she would not put more than 2 back in, and that putting in 2 doesn't necessarily increase your chances. I am pretty sure she said putting in 2 will give us a 30% chance of twins though (which I still don't think is that high - like my mom said, that's 70% chance it won't be). I think she also said often people will start with 1, then if that doesn't take, then the next month try 2. Or if we do day 3, I think she recommended putting in 2 then, but 1 on day 5. I can't remember - she said a lot of stuff though! She's actually not my regular doctor. She was filling in for him while he was away for a few days. Not sure if mine would have recommended IVF this round or not. But I have to trust her (that's been a huge transformation in myself throughout this process - letting go and letting others take charge).

I am not sure what we'll do - I think this is a one day at a time thing, and just wait and see how many are actually viable. I'm trying to prepare myself that they will all shrivel up and die and we'll be told we can't have children. 

In the meantime, just need to get through the egg retrieval first.


----------



## MMW430

When we did IVF, we put one embryo back in with our fresh transfer. I was really on the fence between one or two, but ended up being glad I followed medical advice and only doing one, because it worked and we had one baby. Twins (or more had the embryos split) wasn't something I would have necessarily wanted. 
However, had it not worked, I would have been so mad at myself for doing only one. It's such a hard decision.


----------



## lemon_tree

This is really exciting news, Hiker! I'm so so so hopeful for you. 7 follies is awesome, and I can't wait to hear how this all goes! Rooting for you so hard. They will not shrivel up, and all you need is one or two. :) Whatever you decide is best for you, we're with you all the way. :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Do whatever feels right in your heart. If twins are something you are absolutely not comfortable with, don't take that chance. You will have a baby, you have a great dr and they will get you pregnant. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## miranda007

7 is a great number of follies. With what I know about IVF, women who get crazy egg numbers on the sims most eggs don't do so well. So you're better to have smallish numbers. Yes stay off Dr Google (he's sometimes that hack of a Dr from the Simpsons!!) I love that you're trusting your Dr. It feels good to let go.. They're the experts. You're doing the right thing! Day 5 is better because the eggs have had more time to develop so they can see a bit more clearly which is the best to put in. In saying that, plenty of people have successful Day 3 embryos transferred and they've had beautiful babies. The people under the microscopes.. this is what they do. 
Good luck it's an exciting time for you to be moving forward. Smile is right.. do what your heart says in regards to putting two in. Personally twins wasn't something I wanted (I would have obviously been happy if it split) I just know there's a few more complications with twins and they have the tendency to premature.. And you're a bit more likely to need a c section.. and I wanted (hopefully to be able to have a few babies)... BUT in saying all that there's so many amazing ladies on here who have twins and they're so happy and there hasn't been any dramas with them coming early.. AND twins.. even thought it would be busy, they always have that special bond and they have each other to play with. My Mum said to me... tell them you're fine with twins "put a few in there you'll save two years" (as in you won't need to worry about having your 2nd baby so close together as they'll already have a sibling to keep them company. I hope this has helped.. to know my thinking.. Whatever you decide will be right for you guys. 
xxx


----------



## Hiker1

So...bad news. Went in today to sign the papers and they told us our infectious disease blood panel won't be done in time for the egg cryo. And it's necessary by law to have that. So they said if you're going to do ivf, let's do it right, not jump the gun. So we still have the option of iui tomorrow or cancel this cycle altogether. I've spent the past 5 hours sobbing on and off. How do we decide? I want this so bad, and don't want to put this off any longer, but I don't know if I could bear selective reduction if we had multiples. Now my hubby is saying he isn't even ok with twins. Only if it was by accident - like an egg split - not due to freakish numbers of eggs from meds. So I feel like lots of things with marriage, if we aren't both on board, we gotta bail. This is too important for me to push for something he isn't comfortable with. 

We also decided...I think...that no more injectables plus IUIs. We just can't keep doing this Russian roulette with babies. Ivf is more controlled and plus we could hopefully have embryos for the future. And with my DOR, whose to say in 2 or 3 years my ovaries would even respond? This way way, theoretically, we could have more kids later regardless of whether my stupid ovaries decide to stop working sometime soon or after baby #1. 

This is so freaking emotional I can barely stand it.


----------



## Smille24

I'm so sorry hun. It is extremely important to be on the same page, especially with a huge decision like whether to chance multiples. I know you're hurting, take some time breathe, cry do anything to let it out. Lots of :hugs: to you.


----------



## lemon_tree

Hiker, that sucks, I'm so sorry. What a huge emotional bait and switch. :cry: I hugely agree that it's important to be on the same page as each other, particularly with something as important as this, but I wish it didn't mean another delay for you. Either way, you've learned more about what you each want and have a plan for next cycle, and that's definitely something good.


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks guys. What a rollercoaster ride of emotions. I just don't know how much more I can take. We decided to cancel today. It sucks. I'm feeling some definite cramping - sure my eggs are dropping right as we speak - I feel it's such a waste. :( I am kinda ticked off they put me on this high of a dose again. After last month having 5, why would they keep me so high? Now we had to make this difficult decision and waste a lot of time. We are leaning toward ivf but maybe will try one more month of injectables...that is if they can get the meds right and not have me produce so many so it's not so risky. I left a message to speak with the doctor so I guess I have to wait to see whether they recommend trying this once more or just move onto IVF. 

Thanks so much for your support. I don't know what I'd do without having you guys to listen.


----------



## miranda007

Oh Hiker what a roller coaster of emotions you've been on. It's not fair is it? Yeah I would be annoyed too that they didn't lower the dose of injectibles. And I know what feeling like you've wasted a whole month feels like.


----------



## lemon_tree

Hey girls, wanted to check in and see how you all are doing. <3


----------



## Smille24

Lemon- how are you? Any news yet on when you can do the iui? 

Hiker- I've beem thinking about you and hope you're doing good.


----------



## lemon_tree

I'm good, had my MRI yesterday and get results in about 10 days. 

Probably have to skip the IUI this cycle. :cry: My DH is traveling and he'll be gone during my usual O date. :shrug:


----------



## Smille24

I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:. I know it seems like forever, but soon you'll be on your way to the iui.


----------



## beemeck

I suppose I can join you ladies here since I know most of you already! First IUI will be next month!! nervous and excited...!


----------



## lemon_tree

Good luck, Bee, I'm so excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## beemeck

so bummed that your DH has to travel for next month - we could have been first time IUI buddies :cry: My DH is cutting it close - he's traveling the 5-6 of April and our first US is scheduled for the 9th. I thought we were gonna miss it too. do your CHs being changed help anything??


----------



## lemon_tree

I've got to call my doc! 

DH will be gone on projected cycle days 12, 13, and 14. I usually O between days 13 and 17. It'd be cutting it close! If AF is late, we may have a chance. 

I'm getting my MRI results on April 1, so depending on how those go we may schedule or delay surgery. So many things up in the air right now! :wacko:

Do/can IUI meds delay ovulation?


----------



## beemeck

lemon_tree said:


> I've got to call my doc!
> 
> DH will be gone on projected cycle days 12, 13, and 14. I usually O between days 13 and 17. It'd be cutting it close! If AF is late, we may have a chance.
> 
> I'm getting my MRI results on April 1, so depending on how those go we may schedule or delay surgery. So many things up in the air right now! :wacko:
> 
> Do/can IUI meds delay ovulation?

oh that's true too - lots of things up the air for you right now but everything is getting you closer to that BFP :hugs: 

I've been researching the drugs since my appt yesterday and it seems that if they work correctly, they shouldn't delay ovulation. the only thing I found in the contrary (my background is neuroscience so I read actual research papers lol) are a few cases of the drugs randomly causing an anovulatory cycle (oh no!) but I didn't seem to find evidence of later ovulation .....yet. lol


----------



## Hiker1

Hi all, sorry I've been MIA. Lots going on lately. So latest update after we cancelled our IUI this cycle. We discussed it and we aren't going to mess around any more with IUIs any more. The multiple follicles, the rolling the dice...just too stressful. So we've decided to go asap to in vitro. I'm just waiting for AF to show, hopefully next week, and hopefully we can do a retrieval in April. Here's where it gets complicated. Depending on when my period is and whether I have residual cysts (side effect from the meds) I may need to go on birth control until May. At my clinic they get all the women on the same cycle and do all their retrievals at the same time. Slightly weird. So it could be as early as April, and as late as May. Now, my insurance has a $5,000 cap on ART, so one retrieval and we are done. Given the less than stellar quality of my ovaries at this time, ideally we want to do a few retrievals so we can have more than one child down the road. So luckily my insurance runs out June 30, and we can then hop on my hubby's July 1, which has $20,000 ART coverage. The the IVF clinic is closed in July for cleaning (seriously WTF IVF?). So then we'd ideally do another retrieval in August. Hopefully between the 2 we'd have a good amount stock piled in case of miscarriage, lack of implantation, or future kids. Crazy we have to do things like this, and I'm beyond frustrated that this could mean we are now talking 5 more months before even the possibility of conceiving. But at this point, I'm so used to things being delayed and out of my control, what's another few months. Then hopefully we can get started having the family we dreamed of. Never imagined insurance games would play into our family planning, but we are very lucky to have the option. Hopefully no hicupps when trying to switch over. There's also the possibility that I could make tons of eggs during the first round and we wouldn't need to do a second retrieval. We shall see. Time will tell.

Bee, welcome to our thread! Sorry you've had to join us under these circumstances, but you are in good hands at the doctors and we are here for you along the way. Will probably see you at a morning ultrasound! 

Lemon, I have my fingers crossed for the MRI results. I found that oral meds did not change my ovulation day, but injectables made it earlier since the follicles developed so much faster. Either way, there are meds they can give to to delay or trigger ovulation (crazy) so you might be able to pull it off this month if your doctor's office would allow that.


----------



## Smille24

Wow hiker that is a lot going on. I'm not sure why they stuck to the same dose of injections especially when your body responded so well the 1st time. I'm glad your insurance is covering some of the costs. Ours covered nothing. I hope there is no delay and everything works out like you want...I know it doesn't always but you are on the right track and in good hands. You've been on a rough journey and I am going to be thrilled when you are pregnant! You are in my thoughts. It's going to happen, it's just a matter of time at this point. Lots of :hugs:.


----------



## robinsonmom

Hey you all just checking in. Got some serious sore nipples. Going to temp in the morning not sure if I caught the egg as dh didn't dtd that much this month this was more of a test month to see if clomid would work. Somethings going on in there haven't temped opk or took any test been 27 days since I've taken the clomid. I feel like I just got to busy this month but next month deff going to track if it doesn't end in bfp. Really slacked this time nice to know 100mg of clomid works for me &#128512;


----------



## Hiker1

Robinson, what are your test results ?


----------



## BronteForever

Hey ladies, just hoping on here to say hi. I feel like I should join you all since several of you have had good news or at least are moving forward with a good plan in place. 

Good luck, Hiker. Hope you can start IVF soon. 

I have my first appointment with the RE on Tuesday and will also likely be heading in that direction. 

Robinson - hope you have great news!

Bee - nice to see you over here. Got my fingers crossed for your IUI. Hope you have success on the first round. You've been through a lot this year and definitely deserve good news.


----------



## lemon_tree

Hi Bronte, good luck on Tuesday. Let us know how it goes! <3


----------



## Hiker1

Welcome Bronte!,what's your ttc journey been like so far?


----------



## BronteForever

Thanks for the welcome. I'm not even sure where to begin with that question, Hiker. 

I've been trying to conceive on and off for awhile. My husband and I have been married for 15 years. I got pregnant in 2009, kind of by accident when we weren't really trying but we'd just stopped preventing and were going to see what happened. Unfortunately, that pregnancy was an ectopic and my tube ruptured. It was fairly traumatic for me and we realized we weren't ready to try for real. Then we had a lot happen: moving states, breaking my foot, my husband had to have open heart surgery, new jobs, etc, etc. So fast forward 3 years and we decided to try slowly then. When nothing happened we started timing everything and really TTC for about two years with nothing. I knew it would be harder with only 1 tube but wasn't really expecting that. Finally went to have an HSG test earlier this month and found my other tube is blocked. I wasn't too surprised because I've been having issues for awhile and unusual pains but I don't think I was fully ready to move forward to other options before, so it's probably why I didn't get tested sooner. Now I'm mentally ready to move onto whatever. It's just taken me quite awhile to get here. It's been quite a journey. 

Anyway, I'm really enjoying the support on these groups. I wished I would have joined along time ago.


----------



## Hiker1

Bronte, Wow. You've been through so much. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. I'll be anxious to hear what the doctor suggests. It feels great to have help and a plan, and I'm sure you'll have one after tomorrow. Keep us posted! We are here for you.

I am excited because I am going to get to do ivf this month! Apparently my period started early enough that I can get on this months schedule. I will be on birth control starting tomorrow. They will be sending me all the meds for this round in a big box. Oh goodie....on April 6 I have to do my Sonohyst, where I think they map out the route for the actual retrieval. They said I have to have a very full bladder. Drink 40oz of water beforehand. That sounds horrible actually. On april 14 or so I will start meds and the every other day early morning ultrasounds and bloodwork routine. Retrieval should be sometime at the end of the month. Yippee!


----------



## lemon_tree

Hiker!!!!! That is amazing news!!! I'm soooo happy the timing is working out, and I've got a really good feeling about this for you!

What do you mean when you say mapping out a retrieval route? I've still got a lot to learn about IVF.


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks Lemon! I am so excited. SO excited!!! 
From what I understand, they have to go in and almost do a test run with all the catheters and the route into my uterus to determine where they will have to go to get the eggs. It's so on the day of the retrieval, they don't run into any roadblocks I guess? Then they can have the exact size catheters and can know exactly where they have to go on the day of the retrieval. 

Depending on how many eggs and viable embryos, we'll decide whether to do a fresh transfer or wait until July when we get on my husband's better insurance and do it all again. We want a decent number "in the bank" so to speak so we can have more children. But I could potentially have enough this time. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker, such exciting news! Good luck to you. I also hadn't heard of a Sonohyst and a test run so to speak. I have alot to learn as well. Makes perfect sense then and sounds like a good way to be better prepared for the actual egg retrieval. However, 40 oz of water before the procedure doesn't sound fun either. Hopefully it's not too bad. Good luck!


----------



## Smille24

Hiker- I am so happy you are starting this process quickly. 40oz of water?...yikes! Your follicles seemed to respond well to the medications the last couple of months, I really hope it's the same case this cycle. I will keep you in my prayers. You've been through enough and your time is coming.


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks Everyone! Yes I'm very excited and eager to see how my follicles respond. They said they'll be putting me on the maximum so hopefully I'll get like 40 and I'll never have to do this again. Haha. Actually I have no idea what to expect number wise when they pump you up with meds. I'm sure everyone's different, so I'll just have to wait and see! And keep taking my CoQ10 for good eggs and going to acupuncture. :)

Ps I just want to share how much my heart breaks every time I go on Facebook lately. It seems like all the folks who got pregnant around or just befor when I started trying are now posting "Sarah's going to be a big sister in October" photos. Seems like every day there's someone else. Just salt in the wound for how long we've been at this. I know we have a good plan and am trying to focus on that, but it's seeing things like that that bring a reality check to me and make me really sad and desperate. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Smille24

When we were referred to the RE and up until my IUI, there were so many pregnancy announcements on Facebook. I'd get so depressed. My cousin actually told me something that is harsh, but really stuck with me..."people will not stop having babies bc you are struggling. That's not the way life works, but your time will come." After the procedure, I hit rock bottom. Being told it wouldn't work killed me. I'm not super religious, but I felt so lost so I just prayed every day. Your time will come and sharing that news will be so much more meaningful than the other announcements. You will definitely have a special bond with your baby too (not that other mothers don't), but you really worked hard to get here. You are working with a good team, I have so much faith that you will get your bfp! I know it's difficult now, but keep your head up high and keep pressing on.


----------



## beemeck

hiker - YAY for IVF!!!! I have to email you and Emily - I've been so busy. :sleep: And I hope we run into each other at a morning ultrasound soon! I'm going on the 8th for my first. 

So, so weird about the IVF "restrictions". Do you know if it's normal for them to get everyone on the same cycle like that? And closed in July - WTF. Ain't nobody got time for that. :nope:

My DH is going to look into his insurance now. I believe yours and mine are exactly the same. I have the 5,000 cap too but it's 100% covered. Do you know if that's the same with your husbands 20,000? It is def a relief to know that these things can be taken care of with insurance. 

I can't wait to hear about this new journey of yours - really so excited for you and based on how well you responded to the meds (when they weren't sure if you would) I think that you've got this in the bag!

I swear everyone around me is pregnant....well actually, they are lol. I work with pregnant women for a living so I'm kind of just numb to it all at this point but the constant adorable announcements on facebook are still rough some days. I've definitely learned a lot from this and will be very cautious with how I proceed when I'm finally pregnant. 

I start femara tonight - I'm nervous! My first ultrasound is next Friday. I guess I'm just nervous that if my doc is right and my cervix really is the problem, then I'm prob super fertile otherwise (from getting pregnant on the first try and OH my DH SA came back great), and I'm totally going to have multiples. It's silly to be nervous about that though because all I've wanted is a baby! I guess I'm mostly nervous that there will be 4 mature follies and we will have to cancel. here goes nothing....!


----------



## Smille24

Bee- I really think this procedure is going to work. If your cervix is the only problem, you got this. Especially when your dh has a great result. You'll just bypass the issue area and nature will take its course. 

I am very excited for you ladies!


----------



## miranda007

hiker I'm really happy for you guys! You respond really well to the meds just keep up lots of fluid (they kept telling me that every day). You'll do great and I really hope you can get some in the bank too. My Dr was always telling me to mentally prepare for things not to go our way but I just kept cautiously optimistic. But I think this is your time. 

And yeah I know exactly how it feels to get the second baby announcements. It really hurts and you just feel like you guys have been stagnating in this pool of TTC and not getting anywhere and everyone is moving on. Even though I am pregnant I still get annoyed because it feels like we lost so much time. But then I try to remember to keep positive and just be glad I am and be happy. We get out results back soon and I'm just hoping everything is ok. 

Bee and everyone else who've posted their stories (I can't remember names!) wow you've all been on such a journey. You will get there.


----------



## robinsonmom

No bfp. I had af and on day 4 tomorrow of second round of clomid 100mg I can this going to be my bfp month I just know it! That clomid has very little side affects with me and extreme ovulation.


----------



## Hiker1

Good luck Robinson! It's just a matree of time!

Bee, there is always a risk of multiples with multiple follicles, but for the 2 months I did IUIs it was helpful to know the statistics for 1) a reality check and 2) how likely is the risk. For example, at our clinic I've been told repeatedly that on any given IUI whether with pills or injectables, the likelihood of getting pregnant at any given cycle is 20% and no more. Then, of those that get pregnant, depending on the number of follicles, there is a percentage of chance per follicle. Last iui when I had 5 follicles (not all mature ) they told me 20% chance of conceiving, 10% chance of twins if I conceive, and 3-5% chance of triplets or more. We went ahead with it because when you added all those factors in, it was still quite low. This last time, with 7, the chances for triplets or more was much higher. They didn't give us percentages that time but it was clear that both doctors were uncomfortable with it, as was my hubby. And while it was hard to voluntarily skip last month, I can't imagine having to ever decide selective reduction. Ever. We were going to go with another round of injectables but they couldn't give us any assurance that they could get the follicle numbers under control, so that's why we are onto ivf. Hopefully you won't get to that point, but it is crazy the number of judgement calls, decisions, and ethical questions that cam so quickly come into play when you start down the road of AF. Did the doctor give you any kind if game plan in terms of how many rounds she'd try of oral meds before considering injectables? Or just one month at a time? At our first appointment, our doc was quite cLear about the plan for us and how quickly we should move given my crap ovary status. ;)


----------



## beemeck

Thanks Hiker. It's so crazy because when it was other people, it was easy for me to see that the risk is low but with myself, I feel panicked! lol. I guess that's life. I'm just worried that if my doc is right, and my cervix is my problem, well then we know that DH and I are super fertile otherwise since we got pregnant the first month we stopped using condoms! I guess that's what makes me extra nervous. She said she will only do IUI with up to 3 follies for me because of this - will cancel if there are 4. So injectables will probably never be an option for me - I'm on the lowest dose of femara right now and could have even done an unmedicated cycle since for me, the eggs aren't what the issue is. She did say that after 3 failed IUIs, the plan would then be a hysteroscopy to take a camera into my uterus to see if that's the problem and that's why the first one bypassed the uterus and implanted in my cervix. So that will be our next step. 

I believe that she told me that there is a 30% of pregnancy for the IUI. I wonder if it's because we have different doctors? She said 10% chance for twins and 3% for triplets. But I actually don't give a lot of meaning to those numbers because so many women are getting IUIs with different conditions and situations that it can't be across the board stats. So I'm just trying to think about my situation specifically and then there is just too much unknown to come to any real sort of conclusion. :shrug::dohh: DH and I would love twins and I would be okay with triplets but sheesh - scary! So since they won't even do an IUI on me with more than 3 follies, I just need to take deep breaths and know that it will be okay. I can't be scared of a bfp after a years worth of fear for bfns. 

my ultrasound is next friday morning. would love to run into you there! :haha: what is going on with the IVF process right now?! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Hiker1

I wonder if they give different statistics based on our situation? I've heard 20-30%kicked around at that office. I seem to remember my doc saying that wasn't specific to me, just that in general people going to that doctor already have various issues, and overall that's what they see as a success rate. He told me 30% chance of ivf success, which I was a little discouraged to hear...

The multiples thing is such a conundrum. I mean the idea of raising 2 or 3 infants may sound great but in practice would be so challenging. Then when you look into the realities of the dangers to the mother and children, it gets less than ideal pretty quickly. I was on board with twins too, but now back on the one at a time plan. I think once it's time to decide, I'll start with one embryo and only consider 2 if 1 didn't work. But in the end it's all such a personal decision and sometimes it works out that the decisions are out of our hands (ie what if an embro splits??)

For me, now I'm just on birth control every day. My big box o' ivf meds should be arriving today. (I've heard it's insane...I'll post a photo) next Wednesday I'm taking a day off and having a Sonohyst to prep the ivf retrieval route. That's all for now!


----------



## beemeck

yeah the percentage thing could just be the docs too. I guess I kind of got the impression with dr homa that you had kind of implied with your "let's do IVF right now, oops we can't make that kind of decision so quickly". She was a little flighty, it seemed. oh well, she is helping me so I'll take it! perhaps I'll meet dr heicht one of these days. 

post a pic of the box! are they all injectables? my trigger is being delivered to my work today lol. I had a package stolen from my mailbox/doorstep a few weeks ago so I'm having it delivered here. I was pretty shocked that it was $60 since everything else has been covered...


----------



## BronteForever

Good luck everyone. Lots of exciting things are happening. 

Multiples are such a personal choice and I've found that with many things in this journey you won't really know what your decision is until the time you are faced to make it you. You can prepare yourself for all the possibilities it could go based on others, stats, and more, but until the doctor reveals your specific case and your results, you won't know what you will do. 

It's great to have a game plan and a firm deciding line you don't want to cross, but it's also good to remain somewhat flexible at the same time. Because yes triplets are scary, selective reduction would be incredibly hard, and multiples can be dangerous to both babies and the mother. It's also possible everything could go fine. Only you know what is right for you, and what you could handle. And there's no wrong decision, because it's YOUR decision.

When we first started this we thought if it would come to assisted conception, we'd do everything we could and then stop before IVF, but now that IVF is really the only assisted conception option available to us and we have done much more research on it, now we are moving forward with it.


----------



## lemon_tree

It's interesting to hear the different stats doctors quote. 

My doc said 10% chance with IUI, 40% with IVF. But I've got no idea where these numbers come from!

Good luck to you all. It's so exciting to see things moving forward for everyone!


----------



## Hiker1

Can you see my box of goodies I got today? Holy moly!
 



Attached Files:







20160331_180309.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Smille24

Hiker- that is so overwhelming :hugs:. I really hope this all works out for you hun.

Robinson- I'm so sorry for af. I'm so happy you're optimistic about this cycle. I was too up until after the IUI (but that is a whole other story).

As far as the percentages, I think it varies depending on the couples issue(s). My dr never gave percentages as far as the IUI due to dh's sperm issue. We were told IVF was 50/50.


----------



## robinsonmom

5 days until the Big O!


----------



## star_e

hi all. i recognize some of you from other threads. i want to give you a bit of my backstory and if you have any advice/comments, please let me know.

im 34, have pcos, do not ovd on my own. first cycle did 50 mg clomid, no response. 2nd cycle (the cycle that i am on right now at cd22), i was given 150 mg of clomid and was told i did not respond by one doctor, but then another doctor told me that maybe i did respond but perhaps it was slowly. there are two docs at this clinic and one of them was out this friday and so i had to see the other one and thats why i got conflicting info. b/c one doc felt clomid was not working for me, she added, some follistim injections mid cycle. 

i did four 75 uis and still only had the same one 12mm follicle. so the doc added 4 more, by the time i had done 3 of them, i was in a lot of pain, was experiencing symptoms i had never ever experienced: ewcm, tender breasts, discomfort in my ovaries, lots of pins and pokes. apparently i over-stimmed. 

the doc tried to convert me to IVF, but i told him no b/c my insurance does not cover IVFs. he still strongly tried to push it, telling me that b/c of my pcos, i will always over stim and he doubts that doing iui will be possible for me (b/c he says its unlikely that we will get me to only have 1-3 follies develop; on friday i had one at 15mm, one at 13mm, and like five at 12mm). his lack of enthusiasm for trying iui, which is covered by my insurance, made me feel very anxious. i dont want my only option to be ivf.

does anyone here have pcos? have you been able to use injectables? what protocol has worked for you? oh and DH's sperm has not problems (forgot to mention that above).

many women on other threads i am a part of have suggested femara, which i will absolutely bring up at tomorrows appointment. i just want to know if those of you who have switched to IVF, did you do IUIS first? im not in a position to do IVF right now; i am just hopeful that the doc is wrong and that i will have at least a shot at doing iui. 

tomorrow they will check my follies to see if the bigger follie continued to grow even after i stopped doing the injections. 

i dont know what to make of all of this and am troubled b/c the docs seem to really want ivf. this makes me feel like they wont really try for iui. im considering looking into other clinics, but i am going to wait until tomorrow to see if the doc is a bit more receptive to working with what my insurance covers.


----------



## BronteForever

Hey star_e. I really hope the meds start working for you so you don't have to try much further. I can't comment since IVF was really my only option since I have tubal issues. However, you have to feel comfortable with your RE and if you feel like they aren't listening to you then certainly be open to trying someone else. Money is a big concern for all this and if they aren't listening to your concerns then they aren't doing their job. They can tell you all the stats and give you their opinion on what will and won't work. But you need to be comfortable (within reason) at every stage. Good luck!

Hiker - do you mind sharing what pharmacy you used? My goal within the next few weeks is to look into different pharmacy prices. This process is so expensive and my insurance doesn't cover anything. I'm hoping at least some of the meds are covered. But I want to get that cost down as much as possible. 

Good luck with everything. So exciting you get to start soon. Good luck!


----------



## star_e

BronteForever said:


> Hey star_e. I really hope the meds start working for you so you don't have to try much further. I can't comment since IVF was really my only option since I have tubal issues. However, you have to feel comfortable with your RE and if you feel like they aren't listening to you then certainly be open to trying someone else. Money is a big concern for all this and if they aren't listening to your concerns then they aren't doing their job. They can tell you all the stats and give you their opinion on what will and won't work. But you need to be comfortable (within reason) at every stage. Good luck!
> 
> Hiker - do you mind sharing what pharmacy you used? My goal within the next few weeks is to look into different pharmacy prices. This process is so expensive and my insurance doesn't cover anything. I'm hoping at least some of the meds are covered. But I want to get that cost down as much as possible.
> 
> Good luck with everything. So exciting you get to start soon. Good luck!


How many IVF's have you done? I agree, if I still don't feel comfortable after tomorrows appointment, I will seriously consider looking at other clinics. I hope tomorrows appointment goes better than Fridays.


----------



## Smille24

I was diagnosed with pcos by my RE. I have a high ovarian reserve, but they were not maturing properly. I was ovulating on my own but they were poor quality. If clomid is not working, try Femara. IUI is definitely an option for you with either pills or injections to help your follicles mature. They can also prescribe a trigger shot to force ovulation when your follicles are mature enough. It sounds like your dr is not listening and working for YOU. Pcos is very easy to treat. If they aren't willing to listen, I hope you have to option to find another dr.


----------



## BronteForever

Star_e - I should start my first IVF cycle in summer. So I'm a complete newbie at this point to assisted conception. Though I've been TTC for awhile. It sounds like you have some other clinic options near you which is good. Hopefully you'll have a better appointment. But yeah I agree if they haven't even tried the other med yet or even attempted an IUI to see how you'd respond, than there's still more for you to try before moving onto IVF, especially since you have insurance coverage for some of it.


----------



## star_e

Smille24 said:


> I was diagnosed with pcos by my RE. I have a high ovarian reserve, but they were not maturing properly. I was ovulating on my own but they were poor quality. If clomid is not working, try Femara. IUI is definitely an option for you with either pills or injections to help your follicles mature. They can also prescribe a trigger shot to force ovulation when your follicles are mature enough. It sounds like your dr is not listening and working for YOU. Pcos is very easy to treat. If they aren't willing to listen, I hope you have to option to find another dr.

yea I'm going to talk w them tomorrow and if they are not receptive I'll start shopping around. they seem to think pcos is very delicate and thus difficult to treat bc of the problem of too many follicles growing. but I've read many stories of people with pcos being treated w meds or injections and IUI who have gotten BFPs. ill see how tomorrow goes. thanks so much for your input.


----------



## Smille24

star_e said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I was diagnosed with pcos by my RE. I have a high ovarian reserve, but they were not maturing properly. I was ovulating on my own but they were poor quality. If clomid is not working, try Femara. IUI is definitely an option for you with either pills or injections to help your follicles mature. They can also prescribe a trigger shot to force ovulation when your follicles are mature enough. It sounds like your dr is not listening and working for YOU. Pcos is very easy to treat. If they aren't willing to listen, I hope you have to option to find another dr.
> 
> yea I'm going to talk w them tomorrow and if they are not receptive I'll start shopping around. they seem to think pcos is very delicate and thus difficult to treat bc of the problem of too many follicles growing. but I've read many stories of people with pcos being treated w meds or injections and IUI who have gotten BFPs. ill see how tomorrow goes. thanks so much for your input.Click to expand...

I had over 30 follicles and with 100mg of clomid I had 1 mature follicle and a couple others that weren't ready (about 13mm). The dr was completely satisfied with that and gave us the go ahead with the procedure. My re said pcos is very easy to treat, so your dr is no educated. I hope they listen to you and stop treating this as a bigger issue than it really is. Good luck!


----------



## star_e

went in for my appointment today. all of the follicles continued to grow. I now have 7 mature follicles. cycle is officially cancelled. DH and I have been instructed not to BD for one to two weeks until these follicles have shrunk. after that I'll have to take the meds for ten days to induce AF. so basically I'm out for another month. unless the follicles shrink in one week but doc said it could take two weeks. even more than wanting to get back to trying to ttc, I want these follies to shrink soon bc I am so uncomfortable! I'm also scared about how much potential pain I'll feel if I ovd on my own given the number of mature follicles. I have an appointment next week for a consultation on what's next for us. if at that appointment they seem negative as to the prospects of a protocol that works with our insurance coverage, I'll look for another clinic.

also I had forgot to tell the doc that DH and I BDed on Saturday. so I went back and told the nurse and she said it's okay as long as we don't anymore. she said sperm does not really last beyond two days. i hope this is okay and we didn't make a mistake BDing on Saturday.

also if these eggs shrink, does anyone know what happens to them? are they still potentially good follicles for another cycle or were they harmed in some way by growing and then shrinking?

im starting to really see that this journey could be very long.


----------



## BronteForever

So sorry it got cancelled star_e. Hopefully they can figure out a better medicine plan for you or you can find a new doctor to work with.


----------



## Hiker1

Hi guys! Sounds like I missed a lot. 

First, Bronte, I wasn't given a choice with pharmacy - my RE just told me I'd be dealing with Walgreen's mail order pharmacy. Maybe they looked into my insurance or something? I didn't really look into it any more since my Rx's seem to be costing what my insurance typically charges for meds. Generics are $8, specialty meds are $30, and I forget what they are considered, but things like the Ovidrel trigger shot are $60 (that's the max any meds of mine cost under my plan). This first box of joyful IVF goodies cost me a total of $220, which isn't bad considering I found out that the Follistim injections out of pocket are like $900 PER VIAL. For 3 vials, I was charged $30! You might want to look into places like Sam's and Costco. I've had luck there in the past for affordable meds that weren't covered. It's absolutely insane how much this stuff costs, and my heart breaks for folks who don't have good insurance. I thank my lucky stars that I have such good insurance and that with all the stress that comes with this, that money isn't a huge concern. Now, once we go ahead with IVF, there are things that aren't covered. For sure I know we will have to shell out $1,200 for cryopreservation of our embryos. If they have to do "assisted hatching", I believe that is extra too. My insurance caps out at $5,000, which they said will hopefully cover most, if not all, of just 1 IVF round. So, if my husband didn't have the insurance option he does, then in theory, we'd do 1 round, have 1 baby, and then if we wanted a second, that would be completely out of pocket - so upwards of $10,000 per round! I hope your insurance will help you in some way. Our financial lady at our clinic says that sadly some folks are taking out loans or borrowing from family in order to go ahead with the procedure. And to think, there are people out there getting pregnant by accident or having babies they don't want. :( Bronte, curious, why do you have to wait until the summer to start the IVF process?

Star e, I'm so sorry you had to cancel. I had the exact scenario a few weeks ago. I was on my second month of injectables and had 7 follicles (not all mature, but several very, very close), so we chose to cancel. It was heartbreaking and frustrating to essentially "waste" another month, but we couldn't bear the thought of having to selectively reduce should we conceive with high multiples. We also came to the conclusion that, for us, we can't go through this roller coaster every month. Just 2 months of injectables (not to mention the exhausting early morning trips to the docs for bloodwork, ultrasounds) only to be told I had so many eggs that it was too risky. I asked the doctor if we might be able to do lower doses of injections to try to make the number of follicles more reasonable, but he said, unfortunately with injectables and IUIs, there just is no way to know on a month to month basis what you'll wind up with. I guess if I was younger and more patient, I might be willing to roll the dice every month and hope I get a reasonable number of follicles, but 2 months of this and I just don't want to waste any more time trying to experiment with getting the dosage right, only to have to cancel yet again...but it's such a personal decision, and your doc might be more confident than mine with getting the dosage under control. Sounds to me though you are responding well to the meds, so what does your doctor think for next month? They really need to respect your decision to continue on with meds with IUI's, especially for financial reasons. But just understand it might take some patience and experimenting since it's much harder to control what your body does when on meds. Which might be why they are recommending IVF...you're unlikely to get crazy multiples because it's very controlled. But that's why it's so expensive. 

As for your questions about the 7 follicles you have now, this is how I understand it...so basically the eggs that mature will release, will go unfertilized, then get absorbed into your body. The follicles, those mature and not, will also collapse and essentially wither away as well. There is a chance that you could have a residual cyst (a follicle that didn't shrink and collapse). Depending on the size of the cyst, they may need to have you on a rest cycle. They aren't harmed at all. Ever since you started your period as a young teen, you've been developing follicles and eggs, and every month they collapse and are absorbed. Next month, you will grow new ones! Don't worry about running out of eggs or follicles, at least not for a long while. :) You still have thousands and thousands of eggs left. These 7 you lost this month won't make a difference. Hope that helped!


----------



## beemeck

star - I know I recommended you femara on our other thread. I don't have pcos but my doc prescribed me that over clomid just because I have some symptoms of pcos. although I believe clomid worked well for smille. either way, it sounds like looking into another clinic might be a good option. they just don't sound like they are really keeping you informed the way they should. i'm so sorry you had to cancel this cycle. it's like a lifetime in ttc time. and I hope they are right about the bd on saturday. seems like they were pretty dismissive but hey, maybe one of those eggs will be fertilized!!

hiker - thanks for the info about the shot on the other thread! if I get the same nurse showing me then i'm sure she might forget that part again lol. good luck on your sono on wednesday! have you started any of the meds yet?? holy box of goodies!! We had asked all about IVF with sandy when we were there too and it's so funny since we have the exact same insurance, she told us exactly the same things down the egg hatching and all lol! 

I'm now on the other side of the fence with my upcoming ultrasound. i went from terrified of a million follies (had a nightmare this weekend that I had 8) to afraid I won't even have one good one which doesn't even make sense but of course I read one story where that happened to a woman who o'ed on her own and was on my same dosage so that's all it takes. :dohh: I just want friday to be here so I have a better idea of what's going on inside me. i felt a lot of right o pains saturday and sunday and now tonight felt it on my left. that's typical for me anyway but never this early. i start opks on wednesday and hope they don't go positive before the appt because i don't want things rushed. eeek!


----------



## BronteForever

Thanks so much for the info Hiker. There is so much to this process and it makes it feel a bit less overwhelming to hear from others going through it. Unfortunately, my insurance doesn't cover anything. It sounds like many that live in states that require infertility coverage have much better coverage, but unfortunately our state doesn't mandate it and I think very few employers offer insurance with coverage here. Though I'm trying to look at a lot of options (understanding insurance is not one of my strengths at all though). My husband even works at a pretty large university that offers various plans from multiple insurance providers and we looked into waiting and having me switch from my employers plan to his, but none of them cover anything past tests to determine cause of infertility (which makes me laugh that they will pay to help you determine that there is a problem than essentially just say "sorry, you are on your own" for anything that can actually help). I'm hoping some meds will be covered at least. I don't know my exact start date and I'll know more by the end of the week but I need to wait for a few reasons: including losing some weight, getting funds together, and I have a few more tests I need. Hopefully I can get it all sorted out soon. 

I'm anxious to follow your journey as you start.

Bee - this is one crazy journey and I'm sure we are all going to experience a lot more ups and downs. I know I feel like I change my mind everyday with decisions and I'm normally a fairly decisive person. It's just intense and there's so many emotions involved. I'm sure the meds don't help in your case. Plus, waiting always sucks. Just get here already! Good luck!!


----------



## Hiker1

Hi again!
Bee- good luck Friday! This is your first U/s so you are naturally nervous. But once you go in there and see those follicles (depending on who you get - one lady is super friendly and very informative and will show you the screen and explain things to you; the other lady is very matter of fact and "the doctor will let you know" kind of way), you'll feel relief. If I had nearly 2 on my first month with low dose Femara (and my horrible ovaries), you'll be just fine and I'm sure will have at least one good one. I wouldn't think you'll have a ridiculous number on that low of a dose...but who knows. The reality is no doctor can predict how any person's one body will react to meds. My doc admitted he thought initially, given my ovarian numbers, he didn't think I'd respond at all and would need a donor egg! So you just never know. I'm excited to hear how you responded. Oh, and regarding your OPK, at least in my experience, while on Femara, my O day was not affected by the meds. On injectables, it was several days earlier, but not on pills. And not sure how true this is, but I was told to stop temping once you start on all the meds because your body is controlled by the drugs so much your temps get all messed up. It is also one less thing to stress about. You asked if I am on meds yet - not really - I'm on birth control until Sunday...then I don't know what comes next. After my pee-terrifying scan on Wednesday, I think the nurses are going to go over the whole protocol. Yikes!

Bronte, that is so discouraging to hear you don't have coverage for IVF. :( That's one more roadblock you don't need. But do try to get clarification regarding which plans would cover what because it could make a big financial difference for you. Hopefully you have a financial person at your clinic that can help you make sense of it. My hubby and I printed out both his potential and my current plans and she helped us sort through what will make the most sense for us. We each made several phone calls to both our companies to make sure we understand everything correctly. We still might not completely understand, to be honest, haha. You still might have a ton out of pocket, but every penny you can save will help I'm sure. There are so many tests you need to do before starting all this, so it's good you'll have some time to get all those done, as well as save some money and get yourself healthy in the meantime. I thought I was done (we even had genetic code testing on my husband done because...awesome, one more thing we found, I am a cystic fibrosis carrier), but when we were almost going to do emergency IVF last cycle (another emotional roller coaster), we each had to get infectious disease testing (HIV, etc.) because the FDA requires it prior to cryo-freezing embryos together. It's been such a ride, but once I have come to terms with the concept that our journey is going to be a long one, I have relaxed a bit I think. I've given up on the idea that anything will go smoothly or easily. Thanks for being here for me you guys. It is so much of a comfort to come here and share and vent with you all. I've only told my mom and 2 very trusted friends about this, but you guys are the only who truly understand. Sorry for spilling my guts here. BIG HUGS!!


----------



## lemon_tree

Hiker1 said:


> It is so much of a comfort to come here and share and vent with you all. I've only told my mom and 2 very trusted friends about this, but you guys are the only who truly understand. Sorry for spilling my guts here. BIG HUGS!!

I could not agree more - you girls are such blessings. <3

Bee, I'm so excited for you - you've got this! :happydance:

Bronte, that's so frustrating to not have that coverage. I'm so sorry to hear it. Hopefully you'll get some meds covered, at least a bit. It doesn't seem right to me that insurance companies can get away with not covering infertility. It's a very real health issue. :nope:


----------



## star_e

hiker thank you for your feedback! 

when you over stimmed how long did it take for your follicles to shrink? one month? and if they detect a cyst will that add an additional month? when I spoke to my doc she said it could take six weeks! oh and they also told me yesterday that I have 12 matures follicles, six on each side! 

not sure if I mentioned this on this thread but my faith in the clinic has been restored. The last two visits prior to the one yesterday I had seen the other doctor because mine was out. But yesterday I met with my doctor again, finally and all is well. she was nice, professional and set aside a lot of time for us to ask questions. she did say she suspects that given my pcos I might over stimulate even by lowering the dose. I'm not very patient and so so sad about having to wait long to try again. the thought of over stimulating again next cycle is dreadful. I just don't want it to take six weeks. I don't ovd on my own so I hope these things shrink quickly and don't leave a cyst!

you over stimmed twice? did you move to IVF after?


----------



## star_e

beemeck good luck with the appointment Friday! hope it goes well!


----------



## Hiker1

Hi star e,
To answer your questions, I am under the impression that all follicles, mature or not, shrivel and dissolve after any cycle. So after your period, you shouldn't have any left. On an ultrasound they can see residual follicles from the previous cycle but there shouldn't be much of anything. As for the cysts, I think that just happens when a follicle doesn't dissolve. What I understand is they are ok so long as the bloodwork shows they are. I only had one last month that stuck around from the previous month and they had me go ahead with the meds. But I think if it's too big or the bloodwork shows otherwise, they will make you do a rest cycle so that the cyst goes away, then you can start again the following cycle. I go in for my initial ultrasound next Friday and Im hoping after all this time on birth control that all my old follicles havery gone away and I don't have any cysts that would prevent me from going ahead with ivf this cycle.

You also asked about my over stimming.what happened with me was my first cycle on Femara I had 1 mature and 1 just under follicle and did an iui. No go. Second month we did injectables and I got 5 follicles. It was risky but we did the iui, still no go. Third month we did injectables (why they didn't reduce my dose I don't know) but I got 7 follicles and we chose to cancel, just too risky. We asked about adjusting dosages, but the doctor said even by doing so, he can't promise what we'll get on any given month. So knowing that it could be many months of playing this game, combined with the fact we are not cool with multiples because of messing with meds and the fact if that happened we wouldn't be cool with selective reduction, we decided to just move onto ivf. Plus we have insurance options, my ovaries are not doing great, we want more than one child, ivf sound more controlled, and our chances are the best with this...those were all how we came to the ivf decision. Everyone is different and obviously there are lots of factors, so you have to do what's right for you and your beliefs and situation. I'm also glad you are on board with your doctor now. That is so important.

As for me I had my Sonohyst on Wednesday, which is the practice run for implantation of embryos, hopefully in a few weeks! It was horribly unpleasant. I was almost in tears I had to pee so bad. They had trouble navigating my uterus, but turns out it was because I drank way too much water, too early and my bladder was actually blocking the path! So I peed a little then it went better. Note to self on implantation day to not drink so much water!! I'm on bcp until monday, then they said I may get a period, then next Friday I go in for my initial bloodwork and ultrasound. If all looks good, I'll start my crazy meds next Friday! 

Bee, how did your appointment go? I'm dying to hear how your body responded to the meds.


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker, the Sonohyst doesn't sound pleasant at all. However, that's such exciting news you'll most likely be starting this week. Does that mean you are on a long protocol since you are on BCP first? There is still so much to this I'm learning. Good luck to you!


----------



## Hiker1

I'm not sure what you mean by long protocol? They have me on bcp because I think it "quiets" the ovaries so once I start on meds the follicles all start developing at the same time. That and they only do ivf once a month at the hospital so all the women who go to my doctor's have to be on the same schedule. A little weird! But then once I start meds, hopefully friday, it shouldn't be any different time wise than with IUIs or any other cycle. The retrieval will be about 10 days after the meds start, or until I have a good number of mature follicles, which seems pretty quick to me! Then hopefully we get enough so we can implant!


----------



## star_e

hiker, thank you for your response. you had solid reasoning for choosing ivf. DH and I do not want to play a long game of gambling whether or not I will over stim either. I think we want to try at least 1 or 2 iuis and then discuss next options. but, if we over stim again and are unable to try an iui, maybe we will discuss them sooner b/c we also want more than 1 child and i am 34.

so right now i am confused as to whether or not i ovd. FF, if you see my chart below, shows that i O last saturday, but when i went to my appointment on the monday after that, they did not tell me i had O, and i would think it would have shown up on the u/s as a collapsed follie. so i am not sure what to think. when we went in last monday that is when they told us i had 12 follies and we needed to abstain from BDing. we listened to the advice, and did not BD after receiving their advice, but we had BDed _before_ we learned this, and it turns out that we BDed on the same day that FF predicts I ovd. I really don't know what to think. Part of me thinks maybe FF is wrong and maybe my temps have risen b/c over stim makes them higher. and that really i have not ovd. only time will tell.

oh and hiker, glad you got through the hyst test, i have heard that is incredibly painful. i might have to do that at some point to and it really scares me. it almost brought you to tears and i have heard this from many people. sounds so unpleasant. congrats on getting to this point. you are going to start soon with ivf! that is awesome! keep us updated on how it goes. fx for you!


----------



## BronteForever

I don't know either, Hiker  It's just based on the meds they give you, so I think with BCP that means you are the long protocol. Both long and short protocol seem to have pros and cons. But here is a good comparison chart: https://www.bubblesandbumps.com/whats-the-difference-between-a-short-and-long-ivf-protocol/

Anyway, good luck!!!

Star_e - I'm horrible at understanding charts. But I would go with what the doctor says over FF for sure. I'm sure you will be fine, but I know every stage of this can get super stressful.


----------



## Hiker1

Hi Star e, 
We are in the same boat. I'm also 34, will be 35 next month, and really don't want to waste time (we also want a few children if possible!). For us, the 2-3 cycles with IUI was enough for us to say "enough." As for your chart, I'd definitely say go with what the ultrasound showed. If they showed 12 follicles (I believe it's obvious by their size and condition on an U/S whether they were released yet) at your U/S, then they are probably right and you probably didn't ovulate when FF said you did. Which is probably a very good thing considering you would have a very good chance of high number multiples if you fertilized during O time, which would be very scary. I don't know about high temps from meds - my doc discouraged me from temping once I started there. They said the meds will very much skew any accurate temp results, and the office is keeping such close tabs on me with bloodwork and U/S, that I'm better off giving that up and having one less thing to think about. Which I do admit, has been nice. But then I don't know with your situation maybe they are suggesting you do temp to help pinpoint things. In the future, if you do continue temping, you may want to try OPKs around your O time to confirm your surge. Keep us posted about what happens this cycle and what happens next!!

Bronte,
Thanks for sharing that comparison chart. I never knew that long and short protocols were even a "thing!" It sounds like maybe I'm kinda in-between? They are doing things about the same pace of my natural cycle - just started BCP's on day 3 of my cycle and kept me on for just under 2 weeks. Today was my last day of them - yay! So not super long. Then I may get a light period here in the next few days, but regardless, if bloodwork and U/S look good Friday, I start Follistim and Menopur that night. So all told, from the first day of my last period to when approximately they'll be doing my retrieval, it'll be 4 weeks. So not exactly my cycle, but not exactly super long like that chart described. I really dont know much about it as I've avoided Googling IVF at all costs and trying to stay blissfully unaware. :) 


How's everyone else doing? Some of you have been quiet - I hope that means you all have been so busy with the happy news of your BFP's that you have forgotten about us!! (Which I would totally understand! :)


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker - I think you are fine. Stay blissfully unaware. Once you start Googling something, it's hard to resist. Good for you for staying away! I think the switching procols come more into play on any subsequent cycles anyway, which hopefully none of us will need. I think most doctors go the proven route first to see how you respond and then adjust as needed. You are already in good shape though since you had IUIs so they probably have a better idea of how your body responds. That's great it should only take about 4 weeks though!! How exciting. Good luck. Fingers crossed for you. 

We should be set to start in late June for IVF.


----------



## lemon_tree

Hi, Hiker! :wave:

I'm glad things are progressing for you, and think it's so interesting that your clinic has all the women cycle together!

I've decided to proceed with myomectomy to get my fibroid out, which will happen next month. If all goes well, I'll need 6 months to heal before I can TTC again (because of the size of my fibroid) to avoid a high risk of uterine rupture. That basically takes me out of the game for the rest of2016. :shrug:

I've been more stalker than participant lately due to this news, but I'm so excited for you all and am crossing my fingers for your BFPs. :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

I'm still here to cheer you on! I'm just waiting for your retrieval. I'm so sorry the trial run was so painful for you hiker. I really think this will work. 

Lemon- I'm sorry you're out for the year, but it is better to take care of the fibroids first.

Bronte- June will come by quickly.


----------



## robinsonmom

Officially in the tww 1 dpo today. Guess that puts me at a testing date of 26th my wedding anniversary. The irony


----------



## star_e

Hiker1 said:


> Hi Star e,
> We are in the same boat. I'm also 34, will be 35 next month, and really don't want to waste time (we also want a few children if possible!). For us, the 2-3 cycles with IUI was enough for us to say "enough." As for your chart, I'd definitely say go with what the ultrasound showed. If they showed 12 follicles (I believe it's obvious by their size and condition on an U/S whether they were released yet) at your U/S, then they are probably right and you probably didn't ovulate when FF said you did. Which is probably a very good thing considering you would have a very good chance of high number multiples if you fertilized during O time, which would be very scary. I don't know about high temps from meds - my doc discouraged me from temping once I started there. They said the meds will very much skew any accurate temp results, and the office is keeping such close tabs on me with bloodwork and U/S, that I'm better off giving that up and having one less thing to think about. Which I do admit, has been nice. But then I don't know with your situation maybe they are suggesting you do temp to help pinpoint things. In the future, if you do continue temping, you may want to try OPKs around your O time to confirm your surge. Keep us posted about what happens this cycle and what happens next!!
> 
> Bronte,
> Thanks for sharing that comparison chart. I never knew that long and short protocols were even a "thing!" It sounds like maybe I'm kinda in-between? They are doing things about the same pace of my natural cycle - just started BCP's on day 3 of my cycle and kept me on for just under 2 weeks. Today was my last day of them - yay! So not super long. Then I may get a light period here in the next few days, but regardless, if bloodwork and U/S look good Friday, I start Follistim and Menopur that night. So all told, from the first day of my last period to when approximately they'll be doing my retrieval, it'll be 4 weeks. So not exactly my cycle, but not exactly super long like that chart described. I really dont know much about it as I've avoided Googling IVF at all costs and trying to stay blissfully unaware. :)
> 
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Some of you have been quiet - I hope that means you all have been so busy with the happy news of your BFP's that you have forgotten about us!! (Which I would totally understand! :)


Hiker, thank you for your response. if i find out this cycle that i did not ovd, i will definitely stop temping b/c it will be pointless if the meds just skew the temps. my temps are still high and i dont know if that is left over from the fsh injections. its been a while now though since i have taken them. if AF does not start by monday or tuesday of next week, i prob did not ovd and will call the doc so that they can prescribe meds to induce AF. will definitely keep you all updated. good luck to everyone this cycle!


----------



## Hiker1

Hi guys! Boy things have been quiet. I wanted to pop in with an update. After stopping the BCPs on Monday, sure enough AF started Wednesday. Crazy how meds call fool your body. 2 periods in 2 weeks! Hopefully I'm good and cleaned out now haha. Friday morning had my US and bloodwork and was happy to get the call yesterday that I could start my meds! I'm on so much. Double the follistim I had been on that gave me the 7 follicles, plus menopur, another fsh/follicle booster. I go back Monday (weds and Friday too) for bloodwork and ultrasounds to monitor follicles. I really hope we get lots of eggs so we can implant this month and have plenty left for later use. I can hardly even imagine the alternative of freezing them all waiting until august to do it again..I'm just too excited. I did some reading- no or little exercise during this time until implantation? Anyone else hear this? 

I'm also going to try to keep the stress down and continue with acupuncture and maybe a massage good night's sleep, cut out alcohol and caffeine, drink green tea...just take care of mself and well being .

How's everyone else doing? Would love to hear updates! !


----------



## Smille24

Hiker that is great news. I really hope all of the meds provide you with lots to work with. I couldn't imagine having to wait, but like you said, you aren't sure how much time you have left. It sounds like you're on the right track. Keep us updated. Good luck this cycle!!!


----------



## star_e

hiker so exciting that you are in the stage of starting the process! yea! that's so exciting. when i saw my doc after my overstim she told me no exercise at all. 

so even though what you will be doing is different maybe its similar since you will be growing many follies. please keep us updated on the process. wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## lemon_tree

I'm a huge fan of cutting down that stress and doing acupuncture - that sounds wonderful, Hiker! <3

Nothing major happening with me - about a month left until my surgery, so 7 months until TTC can resume if all goes well. Taking things slow and steady over here. :winkwink:


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker - huge congrats. So exciting you are getting started. Sounds like you should respond pretty well if they gave you double the dose. Hopefully you'll get lots of healthy eggs and they all fertilize. I know you are definetly supposed to take it easy on exercise to help with egg quality before the retrieval. Then after they transfer the embryos you need to be pretty low key. I think my clinic recommends bed rest for a day and then just don't overdue anything after that. Excellent time for some relaxation type activities.

We are still planning for a June IVF cycle. I still need to do the tests for HIV, etc (can't remember what all they test for but its a lot of illnesses) and that should be my last pre-test needed before getting started.


----------



## Hiker1

Thank you guys for all your supportive words! So far, so good. I went in today for my first bloodwork and ultrasound. They used the words "quiet" to describe how I'm responding. I'm a little worried. They called and said I need to increase from 300 to 450 IU of follistim and from 75 to 150 of menopur. We need to get my ovaries in high gear here! I'll try this for 3 days then Thursday I'll have another appt. I'm hoping the higher meds will get things rolling a bit!! 

Star e, how are your temps? 

Robinson, how's it going in the tww?

Any other news anyone?


----------



## star_e

hiker, i think the increased dose should kick the ovaries into high gear, hopefully not too high. i have found that with the injectables from one day to the next can make a huge difference. i hope you next appointment reveals great news and that you can start this journey and hopefully get your bfp! keep us updated, it's interesting learning about the ivf process through the stories of others. by low exercise does that mean you can't even go walking? or that the walks would have to be short? 

afm, my news starts positive and ends negative. the positive news is that af showed. i am cd2 and yesterday, before my appointment today, i was thrilled. thrilled b/c af showed and b/c it turns out that FF worked, the temps did detect ovulation and also gave me the heads up that af would show. that was a wonderful insight b/c i was disappointed that b/c of my pcos and protocol with injectables, i would not have access to this helpful method of pinpointing ovd.

anyway, at my appointment today, i found out that my follicles on the left side shrunk, but that there are still 3 big follicles on the right. the doc said i am out another month. she did mention i can come in on thrusday just to see if the hormones from af had an immediate effect on shrinking them, but that it is very very unlikely and i should just prepare to wait a month. and potentially even worse, she said in one month if i still have a big one left that she could drain it, but that it would be very painful b/c they don't use anesthesia to do it. that's why they can't drain them right now - apparently its so painful that they will only subject a person to one drain. the prospect of having to do that in a month is terrifying. i hope the follicles all shrink and i don't have to face that. in any case, i am just disappointed and frustrated with the process.

then, i decided to ask the clinic for a copy of my medical records b/c they do not have an online portal for me to review the results of blood tests, etc and i think having that info could be helpful to my understanding of what's going on. the lady at the front desk seemed surprised and the doctor came in and heard us discussing the process of releasing the records and she looked surprise. i prob should have mentioned that i want them simply b/c i am curious, but the situation just felt awkward so i stayed quiet. wish it was just common knowledge that if there is no online portal, some people will be curious and want to know the specifics/stats that make up their profile.

anyway, good luck to all of you! look forward to hearing the updates.


----------



## Hiker1

Hi guys, had another scan and bloodwork today. Estrogen has doubled, but follicles still small. I'm continuing on high dose and another recheck Monday. Nurse said birth control pills may have slowed things for me. Which makes me so angry because the only reason they put me on them was to get me on the same schedule as the other ladies for scheduling purposes at the hospital. Anyway, hoping things develop soon and cam do my retrieval next week. I'm so anxious. 

Oh and by the way, my brother and sister in law came in to visit this weekend and wouldn't you know it, she's freaking pregnant. And I had imagined being very pregnant at their wedding last June. I was all smiles, then we left in the car and I sobbed.


----------



## robinsonmom

jeez why.. cp rose and firmed up today. went to grab some $ cheapies get home and realize they are opks.. whhhhhyyyyyy... ugh... take em never had a line on a opk don't like using them blazing two lines.. now I am even more confused if I od 12dpo today.. so frustrated lol


----------



## Smille24

robinsonmom said:


> jeez why.. cp rose and firmed up today. went to grab some $ cheapies get home and realize they are opks.. whhhhhyyyyyy... ugh... take em never had a line on a opk don't like using them blazing two lines.. now I am even more confused if I od 12dpo today.. so frustrated lol

Mine went positive when I got my bfp. Sometimes they go positive b4 af too. That's so frustrating that you got the wrong tests.


----------



## star_e

Hiker1 said:


> Hi guys, had another scan and bloodwork today. Estrogen has doubled, but follicles still small. I'm continuing on high dose and another recheck Monday. Nurse said birth control pills may have slowed things for me. Which makes me so angry because the only reason they put me on them was to get me on the same schedule as the other ladies for scheduling purposes at the hospital. Anyway, hoping things develop soon and cam do my retrieval next week. I'm so anxious.
> 
> Oh and by the way, my brother and sister in law came in to visit this weekend and wouldn't you know it, she's freaking pregnant. And I had imagined being very pregnant at their wedding last June. I was all smiles, then we left in the car and I sobbed.

hiker, any updates? and i can empathize, it's tough wanting to be pregnant and thinking it comes so easily for others. maybe they struggled to, but sometimes people don't share that information so it can appear like it was struggle free. i have really realized that this ttc might be a very long process. im waiting the month out and hoping the follicles have shrunk by then and will not need to be drained as that can be extremely painful. any updates with you?


----------



## Hiker1

StAR e, thanks for checking in on me.these past fee days have been really rough. After my brother's news, then this morning I had my next bloodwork and ultrasound. My doc just called to tell me he needs to cancel this cycle because I only have 1 follicle. ONE!!! So I've been crying on and off for a while. How can I be on the one drug at 150 and this month taking 450 plus another drug and only get one?!?! I think it was the birth control. They said that can delay things progressing. So because of their scheduling issue, my fertility gets affected even more? I am so upset.

He said he wants us to do an iui Thursday, so I need to schedule that in a minute, and that he said often people get pregnant after a cancelled ivf cycle so don't be surprised ...but otherwise I probably can't try ivf again until June. I almost don't want to do iui for the very reason that if I get pregnant then I won't have any eggs left in a year or so. I just want to get this ivf crap done with so we can have the family we want. I am so confused and sad and angry right now.


----------



## beemeck

oh hiker - I am so devastated for you! I'm sorry that this happened - I would be SO frustrated. that's really just horrible and it makes no sense how that happened so it's obv to me that it must have been the birth control. 

I just can't believe they need to have everyone on the same schedule. it doesn't make any sense to me. I had to schedule my SIS and ideally would have been this week but I couldn't because of egg retrievals. I was a little taken back that the whole week was unavailable for me to go there. So now I'm doing the SIS on the 2nd which is CD 11 and last month I o'ed on CD 13. I'm worried that it will affect the egg implanting or something - being so close together. ugh. 

we are looking at IVF in August if nothing works (would have been July but you said they are closed that month...:dohh:) and I know I will not be a happy camper if they recommend the BC (which I'm sure they will).

anyway, maybe this could be it. how things happen when we least expect. although I get the need to retrieve more eggs too. So I'm just hoping that the best possible scenario can pan out for you now. :hugs: let me know if you need to drink your sorrows away after this cycle and I'll gladly join !


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker - grrr that is so frustrating. Especially because you had to cancel the IUI before because there were too many follicles and now there aren't enough when you want more. So frustrating. Sending you hugs. :hugs: This process can be so trying and sometimes feels like it's never going to happen. 

I'm not sure why they require everyone to be on the same cycle either. I'm assuming it makes it easier for the doctors, but if the BC affected your levels that much, I'm sure it does others and that's just too frustrating they can't work it out. I don't believe my doctors require that, but they are the only ones in our state that don't. Everyone else groups them together as well. Though, I think BC is common to "calm" the eggs before stimulating them anyway. But all of it is so much trial and error, since they go by what works for the majority and your body could be completely different.

Who knows maybe the IUI will work this time though and it will be a happy cancellation. Fingers crossed for you!

Bee - that stinks you can't get your SIS at the time you need. Hopefully it doesn't affect anything though. I'd really hope they would have brought it up if there's any concern of that.


----------



## TinyLynne

Sorry for the disappointment Hiker. I can't imagine how frustrated you must be. I'm still rooting for you.


----------



## lemon_tree

Ugh hiker that makes me so mad to hear. :growlmad: I'm so sorry. Glad it can be converted to an IUI, but like you said, it's so unfair and the opposite of what should be happening. I feel for you, girl. :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks guys. I really appreciate your support. Bronte, you are lucky yours doesn't force you to do that. I am going to start shopping around tonight for other places that are covered by my insurance. I'm so pissed.


----------



## Smille24

Hiker I am so so sorry you are going through this :hugs:. I'm not sure about how Magee's ivf worked, but I don't think every woman had to be on the exact same schedule. I never heard of that b4. I could get into the office whenever necessary without a problem. It's common sense that birth control can effect your body, they're hormones to stop ovulation. I'm angry for you :growlmad:. You are in my thoughts and I really hope you get the outcome you want.


----------



## star_e

Hiker1 said:


> StAR e, thanks for checking in on me.these past fee days have been really rough. After my brother's news, then this morning I had my next bloodwork and ultrasound. My doc just called to tell me he needs to cancel this cycle because I only have 1 follicle. ONE!!! So I've been crying on and off for a while. How can I be on the one drug at 150 and this month taking 450 plus another drug and only get one?!?! I think it was the birth control. They said that can delay things progressing. So because of their scheduling issue, my fertility gets affected even more? I am so upset.
> 
> He said he wants us to do an iui Thursday, so I need to schedule that in a minute, and that he said often people get pregnant after a cancelled ivf cycle so don't be surprised ...but otherwise I probably can't try ivf again until June. I almost don't want to do iui for the very reason that if I get pregnant then I won't have any eggs left in a year or so. I just want to get this ivf crap done with so we can have the family we want. I am so confused and sad and angry right now.

hiker, i am so very sorry to hear this news. it's just awful that the bcps slowed it down and all in the name of scheduling. im so so sorry. :hugs:

also sorry to be uninformed, but i have no idea what you mean by you won't have any eggs left in a year. does ivf take away all your eggs? and if the iui does not work, why can't you just start ivf next cycle, why do you have to wait until june?


----------



## Hiker1

Hi all,
Thanks for the sympathy, support and kind words. I appreciate all of you so much. It was a huge blow, especially when I was expecting to respond so well based on the previous month. It's been an emotional few days but I have a plan and am feeling empowered actually! I am completely convinced that the BCP were the culprit. After all, they were the only factor that changed. And just doing a little reading and research, this is not an uncommon thing to have happen. I am thinking about it like the BCPs and their suppression are fighting with the stim meds and they are cancelling each other out. And with my DOR, I think the last thing I need is anything suppressing.

So tomorrow is the IUI, which I don't expect to work, but if it does, great! Afterward we are going to speak with the doctor again to get the final word on what his plan would be for us going forward, whether I could opt out of using BCPs, or what any other options he might offer us, and if he can offer me something that's in MY best interest, not the office's scheduling. I'm also getting copies of my records at that time.

In the meantime, I've found another IVF facility in the area that seems very reputable, experienced, and has all the facilities in house so they can do all the retrievals, transfers, embryology on site. They do IVF 3 times a year, but all the patients are treated individually. The nurse said they do 4-5 retrievals a week, so definitely there is no kind of "schedule" for grouping people together - that it's based on when each person happens to be ready for retrieval according to their situation. When I described the process of how they do it where I am now, her exact words were "that's just goofy." She kept reiterating how every person and body is different so how can they expect everyone to fit to a schedule? 

I've also found after doing a little reading on this new place that they encourage acupuncture, yoga, etc. as a holistic approach to this process. Where I go now, they kind of scoff at the fact that I do acupuncture (like "ya, you can try that but it won't do anything"). Overall I have a great feeling about them and think they will be a better fit for me. I also found some stats on this place and the success rate was way higher than where I'm going, and seemed at or above the national IVF success rate. 

Once they get my records (my mom so kindly offered to hand-deliver them Friday morning), they are going to schedule a phone consult with my husband and I to expedite the process, and hopefully I can slip right in as a new patient without too much disruption to my care. 

So that's me. What a freaking rollercoaster!!!!

Star, you asked why I said about not having eggs in a year...well I have Diminished Ovarian Reserve, so who knows in a year how (or if) I would respond then. I kind of feel like we need to get as many as we can now while I am responding so down the road I have some embryos saved up. I might be ok in a year but we just don't know. As for why I have to wait for June, well at my current place (yet again), by the time my period would come, I'd already be too late to make the schedule for May's IVF protocol. Maybe at this new place I could start next cycle? Or maybe they'll want me to do a rest cycle...I don't know. 

Hope you all are hanging in there. I think of every day that passes as another day closer to our goal!


----------



## Smille24

Hiker- I'm really hoping the iui works. You have a back up plan which is great. The new facility sounds like they work for you and not themselves which is exactly what you need. I'm with the nurse, forcing women to be on the same schedule is goofy and unheard-of. I went to Magee Womens Hospital, and minus the cpn, I cannot say enough great things about them. They work for you and have 1 goal...to get you pregnant. Good luck today!


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks Smille,
I really like my doctor and feel comfortable there, but I feel that given the constraints of their practice, it might not be the best fit for me. We just had the IUI, and afterward got the doc's plan for next ivf should this IUI not work. He said I have no choice with the BCPs, but with the next cycle, they will max out the drugs as well as give me another drug to combat the effects of the bcp. I asked him if there was any medical reason I needed to be on bcps and he flat out said "not at all."

So...let me get this straight. You want me to take a drug thay very likely made me not respond, and therefore go against everything we are trying to achieve here, and yet I still have to take it for no medical reason at all, and in order to rectify that, you're going to pump me up with more drugs? Whaaat?

So I got my records and just faxed to the other place. Hoping I hear tomorrow from them and can start the process to getting a second opinion and potentially switching. Sigh.


----------



## Smille24

That's a load of crap! Definitely seek a second opinion, bc there is no reason to take bcp when you are trying to achieve pregnancy. The reasoning of being on the same schedule as other women is not a legitimate excuse and they are jeopardizing success. I hope the iui works and if not, I hope this new place is more accommodating to YOUR needs and not theirs.


----------



## lemon_tree

Smille24 said:


> That's a load of crap! Definitely seek a second opinion, bc there is no reason to take bcp when you are trying to achieve pregnancy. The reasoning of being on the same schedule as other women is not a legitimate excuse and they are jeopardizing success. I hope the iui works and if not, I hope this new place is more accommodating to YOUR needs and not theirs.

EXACTLY this. I'm so glad you're taking that step!


----------



## Hiker1

Phone consult scheduled with new doctor Thursday. Can't wait!

What's new with all of you? How is everyone?


----------



## Smille24

Hiker that is wonderful news! Idk which office it is, but it sounds like it may be a better fit. I hope it goes well on Thursday. I still can't get over the bcp concept. How have you been feeling since the iui?


----------



## Hiker1

I feel fine. Completely normal. I am not expecting anything and just waiting for AF to arrive so I can move on to the next step. The place is called RHS. I can't go to Magee since they aren't in my network. 

How are you doing Smille? How are you feeling? Do you know what you're having yet?


----------



## lemon_tree

That's the best news, Hiker! :happydance: Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Smille24

We only had the option of Magee, unless we were willing to drive 3hrs to Erie and that wasn't happening. I really think that if this cycle doesn't work out, this new place WILL get you pregnant. I have so much hope in that. 

I am feeling great. I have a dr appt Thurs and will schedule my gender scan with the hospital. We should know within a week.

Lemon- 2 weeks until your surgery! That's great news.


----------



## Hiker1

Little update guys,
Had my phone consult with the doctor. Bad news, she gave me quite a bleak outlook of my condition. Said with my numbers, things don't look good. Not impossible but not good. That my chances of miscarriage are higher too, so even if we get all the way to implantation stage, I could very well miscarry. I hadn't thought much past the getting pregnant stage, so as hard as that was to hear I appreciated her honesty. She recommended ICSI (injecting egg cells with sperm manually ) as eggs like mine likely have don't let sperm in easily (I've always had a gut feeling that's why I've never conceived. No research, just always felt that for some reason) so that confirms it. And she recommended putting in 2 embryos to increase chances. For normal people I guess 1 is standard, but for me 2 is better. She also recommended donor eggs...but I am so not there yet. As for the bcps, she said it's unlikely they would have caused my body to not respond, but she's willing to forgo them this next round. She did say sometimes too much meds can cause that to happen, as well as my body could be completely shutting down and I could have missed my opportunity altogether. She said the month I had 7 follicles would have been ideal to do ivf, to which I said I am angry about because they even recommended it, we were on board, then the clinic backed out on us the day we went to sign the papers. I sure as hell hope I haven't missed my chance to have a child of my own because of it. 

Long story short, she wants me to come in tomorrow to do all the complete paperwork, meet the nurses, get my meds ordered, meet her, do all th financial stuff, so when I get my period next week I will be all set up to start there. I wonder if they can do a blood test to find out if I'm pregnant from the iui yet? Tomorrow will be 8dpiui. It's good this all is happening during my 2ww and I'm so grateful that it seems I will be able to proceed without too much disruption to my care. Best news is I can start my next ivf protocol next week! At the other place I'd have to wait until June. I'm feeling cautiously optimistic and trying to prep myself for the rest of this very trying journey. Need to stay strong.


----------



## TinyLynne

Glad they can get you in so quick! 

What is their reasoning for donor eggs? Has anything been suggesting that your eggs have issues? 

Hopefully iui worked and it won't matter! 

Good luck!!


----------



## Hiker1

Re: donor eggs. Studies have shown that high fsh and low am ( I have both) have very little ivf and pregnancy success rates. So if after trying with mine eggs, that may be our only option. Or adoption.


----------



## Smille24

Hiker- I am so sorry for the news you received. However, at least this new dr is well educated and honest. Your other dr should've known that icsi would've been a better option under the circumstances rather than putting you through the ringer. They always have to give a worst case scenario, so hopefully this procedure will work the first time. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TinyLynne

I wish you get many good eggs in one cycle! And a great success story(ies) to follow!


----------



## Hiker1

Hey guys, just wanted to pop in and say that the initial meeting at the new facility went fantastic. Even better than expected. It was an entire building dedicated just to fertility. Everything was cheerfully decorated, and they even had these handpainted trees on the walls where they added leaves for each baby that was born. The nurse talked to us for over 2 hours, explaining everything we were signing, our medications, what the protocol will be, etc. The good news is I will not be put on BCP - she said for some people, and maybe me - it's like "starting the engine cold" so thats a relief. I hope that's all it was. She also said they were scratching their heads about why the other doctor kept me at such a high dose the month when I got 5 follicles because that lead to me having 7 follicles. She said they really should have decreased my meds the next month (which I also wondered at the time) and that it makes you wonder if they did that to push you into IVF? They also flat out recommended a bunch of supplements and acupuncture (the other place kind of brushed me off when I brought all that up with them saying it's unfounded). Also opposite from the previous doctor's protocol for my next cycle, they are not going to pump me full of drugs, and rather are going to keep me on a middle of the road dose. She said that high dose may make me really sick or cause me to hyper stim, which is really bad. Regardless it doesn't make me feel too confident about where I have been going all this time, and so I'm very glad I've found another option that feels like a much better fit for me. Best news is, once AF comes next week, I can start IVF right away with them. Dont need to wait until June because my body didn't respond according to an office's schedule constraints. So I'm really excited! Meds are on the way, and just need AF to start. I'm 9dpIUI today, so hopefully next week sometime. (Or hopefully not at all and I won't need IVF, but that hope is almost non-existent). The journey continues...


----------



## lemon_tree

That's brilliant, hiker! Such a relief. I'm so so happy for you that you made the move to this place, that they're truly listening to you, and that you don't have to WAIT anymore. :happydance: So phenomenal!!


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker - sounds like this new place is a great fit for you. That's wonderful they have been able to get you right in and you'll get to start up again right away. Good luck. Fingers crossed you respond much better now and it's your cycle.


----------



## Smille24

I am so happy that you are in better hands. I felt in the right place when we met with our dr and had so much confidence that they would make our dreams come true. I am so happy you have a dr who is very knowledgeable and is willing to listen to your concerns. Like your dr said, they were probably trying to push you to ivf (more of a paycheck for them). I sometimes wonder if that's why the cpn was so negative with me.


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks for the encouragement. I really appreciate it! I'm very excited to get started!

Lemon, it's getting close to your surgery, no? 

Bronte, will we be ivf buddies? I think you said you'll be starting in June? 
Smille, love your profile pic. Must feel wonderful having a little one growing inside. Your scan for the gender is soon, right? Do you have any names picked? Your cpn was so terrible to you. I sometimes wonder if some of those nurses, because they are around sad and desperate situations all day, if sometimes it gets to some of them. Still I would think the success stories would be encouraging...but I could see where it might get frustrating for them at times. Or maybe yes she wanted to push you to ivf...


----------



## Smille24

I hope there's still a chance for a bfp this cycle for you. However, I know that you want to save some eggs for later. 

We knew going into it, any number below 5mil was not good and meant ivf was our next course of action, but she was cold. Maybe you're right, and she was having a rough day.

My scan is Thursday. Both my dh and I have a feeling it's a boy, but we were wrong b4. We have a girl name picked out, but have yet to agree on the boys.


----------



## lemon_tree

Yup, next week! I'm starting to get nervous, but I'm also ready to get this show on the road. :shock:

I'd love to see you two (Bronte and Hiker) be IVF buddies this summer. Wishing for very good news for the two of you, very soon! :hugs:


----------



## BronteForever

Lemon - good luck next week. I hope everything goes well and you have a super speedy recovery. Just take it easy and have fun catching up on some books, movies, and tv shows on your time off while you are healing up.

Hiker - you will definitely start before me, but I'll be quickly behind you. I'm scheduled to start stims my June cycle, but it likely won't be here until the last week of June. We still haven't decided if we are doing PGS or not. It will depend on how many embryos we get. If we are, then we'll have to wait another month to do the transfer and then do a FET in August. Good luck to you!


----------



## Hiker1

Smille, good luck Thursday! Please let us know as soon as you can!! I'm so excited for you!

Lemon, I can't imagine how anxious you must be. Once this is over then you can move on to ttc again. Seems like there is just one roadblock after another. But if you're like me, I look to each next appointment, bloodwork, scan, meeting, or even AF as a milestone and something to look forward to. Otherwise I think I would go crazy with just having no more options...or just empty time ahead with nothing. I really hope the procedure is successful! !

Bronte, just think of me as your trailblazer. As I'm going through everything, ask questions and I'll try to be as honest as possible so you will know what to expect. Of course our experiences will be different, but maybe that will help some? Im not counting last month since I never got past the injection and monitoring stage. Remind me, have you done injectables for iui at all? It's really no different - just more shots.

Today I'm expecting my next massive box of meds. I over ordered because my RX plan is so amazing on my insurance. We are planning to switch to my hubbys in july since he has much higher coverage for ivf, but meds come out of that, so we are getting as much as we can now when on mine so to save that coverag for procedures only. Meds would eat that up quickly. I suppose if the stars align this month and I actually get pregnant we wouldn't need to switch, but I'm trying to be realistic and realize I'll probably have to do ivf a few times due to my crap ovaries. 

And it's so weird- I'm near the end of the 2ww, and I am so anxious for AF to come, but there is a little teeny tiny voice inside saying "what if it doesn't? " but I'm trying to shut that one up. Either way, I hope to have some answers in the next day or 2... ah like Tom Petty says , "the waiting is the hardest part!"


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker - I will definitely think of you as a trailblazer and thanks for the offer to answer questions. I've met so many wonderful people on here already and it's going to make the process much easier. Because I know stuff will come up that I will have no idea about and it will be helpful to ask others that have gone through it before.

I've not done any assisted conception at all yet. I only have one tube left that I learned is blocked, so IVF is really our only assisted conception option.

However, I got a call from the doctor today that I have to come in and have another meeting with him. He finally reviewed my HSG slides (not just the report, which is what he had up to this point) and he wants to have a meeting to chat about it. I couldn't get in until May 24, but I'm not entirely sure what this means. The nurse just told me that it might change up my protocol a bit. I have a feeling they are worried about potential fluid in my remaining tube and are going to advise me to have it surgically removed ahead of time, since it can be toxic for embryos. I was concerned at one point, but they didn't think it was an issue. It might be now that he has had a proper review of everything. 

Plus, I've been getting so much pain at ovulation now (today is horrible) all in my back and front. Some months it's definitely worse and depends alot on which side I'm ovulating from. They thought it was scar tissue, but there's definitely something not right there that I'm eventually going to have to get fixed. Hopefully it doesn't get worse and worse until we are done having kids.


----------



## Hiker1

Bronte, I'm glad to help in any way I can. I'll certainly post here with my progress. This thread has become like my personal journal I'm afraid. But it's very therapeutic to record this journey and have all of your support and sharing with you all on your journeys here. 

I hope your upcoming appointment goes well. Sounds like your doc is starting to look ahead at all his upcoming patients and wants to make sure you are starting off right. Hopefully they can figure out what's going on with your ovulation pain. FX for you! The appointment will be here before you know it. Are you still ttc naturally in the meantime? 

As for me, my ginormous box of meds came yesterday. But AF has not!! Now I keep having "omg what if??" moments. I'm 13 dpiui and so it could be here any time! I'm anxious start ivf or know if maybe I won't have to, which would be an absolute miracle. Either way, hope to have some answers very soon. Plan to test Friday if nothing happens in the meantime.
About to start acupuncture now. Later friends!


----------



## Smille24

Miracles do happen and I have my fxd for you. I hope Friday brings you a bfp!


----------



## BronteForever

Ooh, Hiker. I'll keep my fingers crossed you won't even need IVF. That would be wonderful! Good luck! And we don't mind you journaling at all. I enjoy reading about others journeys. I'm curious to hear what you think of acupuncture. My doctor recommends it before transfer and it's right next door to their offices. So I will likely go if nothing else to help me relax.

My husband and I are still trying naturally, but we aren't going at it full force or anything. We are somewhat older, busy, get tired easily, and have been married for 15 years and TTC for quite awhile. So I will say it's not all spicy very often, which we are both perfectly fine with. So we have been trying about when I ovulate a few times, but I'm not temping or doing OPKs right now or anything like that. And I can tell which side I ovulate from fairly easily, since my right side is in tons of pain during ovulation time if I'm ovulating from that side. Since it was that side this month and I have no tube there, it automatically doesn't really become a priority. We are super boring most of the time  And to be honest, I think we are excited to do IVF because it won't put any pressure on that aspect of our relationship at all anymore and I'm sure will help us relax more!


----------



## Smille24

We're having a girl


----------



## Hiker1

Yayayayayayayayayayay!!!! So happy for you Smille!!!!!!!!


----------



## BronteForever

How exciting Smille!!!!!


----------



## Hiker1

Was hoping we both could celebrate today. BFN this morning. Still no AF. Weird because except for one cycle, out of 17 months ttc, this is my longest luteal phase ever. I wonder if all the meds messed me up? I sent a message to my new clinic to see what I should do if anything.


----------



## Smille24

Hiker1 said:


> Was hoping we both could celebrate today. BFN this morning. Still no AF. Weird because except for one cycle, out of 17 months ttc, this is my longest luteal phase ever. I wonder if all the meds messed me up? I sent a message to my new clinic to see what I should do if anything.

I'm really sorry :hugs:.


----------



## BronteForever

So sorry Hiker. Hopefully it's just early still and you'll get a BFP. If not, you are all set and ready for IVF, so you have a great plan of action already!


----------



## Hiker1

Anxious does not describe me better right now. Still nothing. The doc said if nothing happens by cd35, they will have me do bloodwork to see what's going on. Probably early menopause with my luck.


----------



## Hiker1

AF showed. Well at least I'm not going through early menopause. Haha! well here we come ivf!!


----------



## BronteForever

At least you know. Onto IVF. Good luck!


----------



## Smille24

I'm sorry hiker. You are in good hands with this new dr and I know they'll get you pregnant!


----------



## robinsonmom

Congrats smile


----------



## Hiker1

Well not so fast. I thought I got my period, but since then, I really haven't had any blood. Not enough to even use a pantyliner- seems lIke yesterday was only slight spotting. I don't know what's going on, this has never happened before.


----------



## BronteForever

Hmmm. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you then. It could be implantation bleeding. Try not to get your hopes you too high (though it's so hard during this process). You could just be spotting before your period. I had that happen last year it started and has yet to stop. It was so annoying because I'd get my hopes up especially when it started a week before my period. It could be because of the catheter used during the iui causing a bit of delayed spotting. Especially if it's more brown in color. Hang in there you should know either way soon.


----------



## Hiker1

I thought implantation too but yesterday was 16 days past iui. I can't imagine it would implant that late? Trust me I have zero hope I'm pregnant. More thinking along the lines of my body is shutting down and that was its lame attempt at a period. Bad thing was I went out with girlfriends last night and drank and didn't use my progesterone because I thought my period started. Now I'm not so sure. Should I pop in a progesterone suppository any way? I don't know if it will help or hurt to do so...


----------



## BronteForever

It is unlikely it would implant late. It's also unlikely it's your body shutting down. It's much more likely the meds and everything you have been putting it through are confusing your cycle a bit. But the good thing is you are in good hands with your doctor and I'm confident they will help you get pregnant. 

I'm not sure about the progesterone. I don't think it would hurt to take today as normal but I'm not sure. When are you supposed to start IVF meds? I start on CD 3. I'd contact your doctor tomorrow and see what she says. Just tell her you aren't sure what day you technically are in your cycle and what you should do about progesterone in the meantime.


----------



## Hiker1

Bronte you were right. It was pre-AF spotting. My period is for sure today starting this afternoon. I have just never ever had that where it kinda started then stopped for almost 24 hours before gearing up again. Not to be gross but it's really dark. The nurses said to go in tomorrow if I had full flow before noon, and I didn't, so I think it'll be Tuesday I'll go in. I'm curious what they will say as to why the delay and change in flow and color. I wonder if this is all stemming back to the bcps messing me up?? I'm excited to finally get started!


----------



## Smille24

Hiker- I had that happen to me one cycle. Af started and I scheduled my cd 3 tests and it stopped until the next day. I never had it happen to me, but it could've been stress.


----------



## BronteForever

Yeah I'm not sure. I spot every month now before my period. It's super annoying because no one is sure exactly what's causing it. They think in my case it might be scar tissue but aren't sure. It just randomly started one month. And now it happens every month. Between 2-7 days before my period. Mine is darker and more brownish in color which suggests it's old blood. I have a feeling in your case it might have been the catheter as I mentioned. If it irritates a bit of your uterus or cervix, it could have bled a bit at the time but doesn't come out fully until your period time. Our bodies are weird sometimes. Or it could be hormones changes from BCP or any of your other meds which is also possible. At least you know and can move onto IVF. Hope this is your lucky cycle!!!


----------



## Hiker1

Omg I figured it out. I'm on another board and one of the ladies was like "are you on progesterone? " and I am. She said Duh! it can delay AF and I should have stopped taking it 14 days after the iui if I had a - hpt. Did more googling and this seems really common! Sooo...somewhere between the switch of doctors I must have missed the memo to stop progesterone. Although the nurse today when I asked her, said keep taking them...so...??? Hopefully all will be cleared up tomorrow once I speak to a nurse. All these meds are totally messing with me - first the bcp and now progesterone. I am relieved though now i know menopause isn't here yet lol. Sighhhhhh....


----------



## BronteForever

Glad you figured it out!!


----------



## Regin7

Well, the beginning of the process was rather stressing for us both I should admit as it all was completely new to us. We had our 1st app on 24th March in Biotexcom clinic which is in Ukraine. (Dealing with donor eggs along with IVF this time.) The first thing as for the meds Ive made conclusions on is never read all the scary side effects as most medications have those! The more you get into it the more it seems youll never cope with it if there turn to be these and those ones. Take a deep breath and just do what youre told, trust people youre working with on your aim! A good talk with someone professional about my worries: RE, a nurse, a family doctor, ... whoever really helps.
This is naturally we have a lot of worries, frustration and questions. So I truly believe we need to have someone close by that can help us through every step of this intense journey. Also ladies here are very helpful. Accupuncture to calm mind might be something to look into too (it helped me).


----------



## lemon_tree

Hiker, hope that chat with the nurse today helps. Let us know how it goes. <3


----------



## Hiker1

Hi all,
Chatted with nurse today and today is officially cd1 since I didn't have full flow before noon yesterday. I go in tomorrow for bloodwork and ultrasound, and provided all looks good, we'll move forward with ivf!! Fingers crossed! AF in full force today. She did say the progesterone likely delayed things but not to worry. Tomorrow is also my 35th birthday so with that, officially entering "advanced maternal age" territory. :-( I really hope we get the go ahead to go ahead or that will be a double whammy of birthday suckiness.

Regin7, thanks, there is so much to get used to with all the meds and affecting out natural cycles. I sure hope they know what they are doing. And I currently do acupuncture and I agree it's a good idea to do alongside all this other very medical stuff.

Lemon, tomorrow is your procedure right? ? I'll be thinking of you. Good luck!!


----------



## lemon_tree

It is tomorrow! Eek! 

Happy birthday, Hiker. I think that's a very good sign. :)


----------



## Smille24

Lemon- good luck with your surgery!

Hiker- happy early birthday! Fxd for great news tomorrow!


----------



## BronteForever

Welcome to advanced maternal age tomorrow  I'm also 35. Let's hope it's a lucky age for both of us. Hope things go well tomorrow and it goes so much smoother this time around. Try to celebrate your birthday in there too!!


----------



## Hiker1

Had my first appointment at the new clinic. It was a very pleasant experience overall. I really liked how in the waiting room they had an article framed from the paper about IVF and in it had the stats of the 3 local clinics. The place I'm going hands down has the best success rates so that was encouraging to see that.

Man what a depressing birthday. I mean I should be happy because I got the green light to go ahead with IVF this month from the new clinic, but overall I feel so weird, almost sad about everything. Couldn't let myself be happy. Although we drank some nice wine with dinner, as I figure it will be my last one since I'm starting meds today and not going to drink during the whole ordeal. So, starting meds, then back again Saturday for follow up. Bronte, I hope you're right. I hope 35 is lucky for us both. :) 

Lemon, how did the surgery go? I've been thinking about you. :)


----------



## Smille24

Hiker any update? Do you know when your retrieval will be?


----------



## Hiker1

Hi guys, thanks for thinking of me. I have been going in about every other day for monitoring appointments, which is getting tiring. Today is day 8 of stims. From what i can see, my bloodwork levels are slowly rising and uterine lining is thickening. But I don't know if it's enough to proceed with anything. Every ultrasound, the techs keep saying follicles are there but small. They increased my follistim yesterday. Based on the ultrasound report, it is showing 1- 11 and 4 less than 11 on my left ovary, and 1-12 on my right, with 6 less than 11 on my right.

Just got my instructions which say "the doctor wants to caution you we may not see a large number of follicles. We recommend proceeding with retrieval if we have 3 measurable follicles or more. We will know more after we see results on Saturday but we can talk more about how things are going at that stage."

I don't know guys. This doesn't sound good to me. Seems like they need to be larger than 11 to "count" , so right now, that means I have only 2. I hope to god the 10 little ones catch up!!! I'm trying to prep myself for another cancelled cycle. :(

Oh ya and since this is a Saturday appointment, I have to cancel my trip with my friends for this weekend. I'm so bummed.


----------



## Smille24

Oh Hiker I'm so sorry things aren't looking up just yet. I pray that you receive good news on Saturday. I look forward to your update.


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker - you still have several days for the others to catch up. Really hope they do. I've seen several other people have follicles that grow quickly at the end of stims. So you are definetly not out yet and that's great they will do retrieval for anything over 3. Though it sounds like you could still do the retrieval if there is less, it's just not "recommended." There's quite a few people that do natural IVF and get several embryos in multiple cycles before transferring any back. If you are worried about losing a chance at future cycles since you have a diminished reserve and have decent insurance coverage it might be worth it to talk with your doctor if there are fewer mature ones and if they could still try it. Hopefully they grow and you don't have to do that though. Good luck!!


----------



## tulip11

hi everyone
This is my first post in this thread. My hubby has NOA with FSH 13 and Testosterone on low side with with lil difference. No other issues. Chromosomal tests n other came back normal. on my side everything is normal . I have started first IVF/ICSI injections last Wednesday today is third day. Egg retrieval will be at end of June and so is hubby M TESE as well. Lets hope dr find out some swimmers. 
Best of luck to all of you .


----------



## lemon_tree

Hi, Tulip! Nice to meet you. Thanks for joining the thread. Good luck with your ivf this cycle! How are you feeling? :flower:

Hiker, that is so frustrating, I'm so sorry. :( They do have time to catch up, though, Bronte is right. I'm just so sorry you're going through this. I hate that your clinic put you on BC and shuffled things up. Praying that things will pull through. :hugs:

AFM, my surgery went well. They got the fibroid out and also discovered that I have endometriosis, so they took out as much as they could see. I'm very grateful that I had the surgery because otherwise they may never have caught that. :shock:


----------



## Hiker1

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been MIA. Didn't get notified of any responses and just checked in and saw many of you had responded. 

Today is day 12 of stims. Bronte you are right, things are finally starting to catch up. I am realizing now what a good move it was for me to switch clinics. I figured out that As of Friday, had I been at the old clinic, I would probably have been cancelled again because I wouldn't have had enough by that time. Seems like I had about 10 days there. At the new place, they are not giving me any time constraints. Just so long as things are increasing with my bloodwork and follicles are growing,we are continuing on. So as of yesterday I have 3 mature follicles, with several smaller still. Not sure how much smaller, but that there are several. I go back tomorrow again to see how they are coming along. So I'm responding, just slowly.

And yes we have talked about freezing this batch and doing it again to have a good number in the bank. Just need to see what we end up with this cycle before making that call. So now I am singing the grow grow grow song!

Tulip, welcome to the thread and our group. It's a rough road but the support is so awesome. How are the shots going for you? Seems like a long time between starting meds and retrieval. What protocol are you in?

Lemon, I'm so glad to hear the surgery went well and thankfully they were able to discover your endometriosis. Sometimes things work out for the best. What complications does that present? I'm not very familiar with that condition. 

I want to share a story I read this morning that I can really relate to. Well maybe not the part about th girl with too many kids but otherwise :) enjoy https://nadirahangail.com/2016/05/25/mind-your-own-womb/


----------



## BronteForever

Welcome to the thread Tulip. There's another "tulip" that just joined the IVF May/June board so I'm going to have to try to distinguish you since you have similar user names and are both starting IVF soon or have started. Best wishes for you. I start stims in a few weeks myself and should have egg retrieval in July. 

Hiker - yay I'm so excited they are catching up and that this doctor seems to be a much better fit. You and Bee went to the same clinic, correct? I hope she can switch over as well since this new doctor seems a bit more patient centered and definetly not as time specific on several things. Really hoping your smaller ones catch up and you get a good amount for retrieval. If you want multiple kids then it sounds like freezing might be a great option in your case depending on your numbers. I love that it's even a possibility and that our eggs can stay at a "younger age" and will likely be more successful for us in the future. My husband currently only wants one child and I want at least two. But I have a feeling he's going to change his mind especially if we have left over frosties that at one point we'll need to decide what to do with. So I hope he comes around eventually. Though sometimes I think I know him better than himself and know he'll probably want more in the future if for no other reason then they can help keep each other entertained. 

Lemon - hope you are doing alright. I made another post in your journal but you are definetly in my thoughts right now and hope you heal up and everything is alright. Endo isn't fun to discover at all and does make everything else more time sensitive in the future. I'm curious if I have it as well. Though I feel like it would have been seen in my ectopic surgery. It's most likely either that or scar tissue blocking my tubes and they think it's more likely scar tissue given my symptoms. They respond very similarly though and whatever it is it's not pleasant to deal with at certain times of the month and I really hope it doesn't affect either of our chances for a successful pregnancy very much. I know pregnancy itself can help some endo symptoms. Anyway hope you are doing alright and get some answers on your other potential issues soon!


----------



## tulip11

lemon_tree said:


> Hi, Tulip! Nice to meet you. Thanks for joining the thread. Good luck with your ivf this cycle! How are you feeling? :flower:
> 
> Hiker, that is so frustrating, I'm so sorry. :( They do have time to catch up, though, Bronte is right. I'm just so sorry you're going through this. I hate that your clinic put you on BC and shuffled things up. Praying that things will pull through. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, my surgery went well. They got the fibroid out and also discovered that I have endometriosis, so they took out as much as they could see. I'm very grateful that I had the surgery because otherwise they may never have caught that. :shock:

I am doing well thanks. Thank you very much. :flower:


----------



## tulip11

Hiker1 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I've been MIA. Didn't get notified of any responses and just checked in and saw many of you had responded.
> 
> Today is day 12 of stims. Bronte you are right, things are finally starting to catch up. I am realizing now what a good move it was for me to switch clinics. I figured out that As of Friday, had I been at the old clinic, I would probably have been cancelled again because I wouldn't have had enough by that time. Seems like I had about 10 days there. At the new place, they are not giving me any time constraints. Just so long as things are increasing with my bloodwork and follicles are growing,we are continuing on. So as of yesterday I have 3 mature follicles, with several smaller still. Not sure how much smaller, but that there are several. I go back tomorrow again to see how they are coming along. So I'm responding, just slowly.
> 
> And yes we have talked about freezing this batch and doing it again to have a good number in the bank. Just need to see what we end up with this cycle before making that call. So now I am singing the grow grow grow song!
> 
> Tulip, welcome to the thread and our group. It's a rough road but the support is so awesome. How are the shots going for you? Seems like a long time between starting meds and retrieval. What protocol are you in?
> 
> Lemon, I'm so glad to hear the surgery went well and thankfully they were able to discover your endometriosis. Sometimes things work out for the best. What complications does that present? I'm not very familiar with that condition.
> 
> I want to share a story I read this morning that I can really relate to. Well maybe not the part about th girl with too many kids but otherwise :) enjoy https://nadirahangail.com/2016/05/25/mind-your-own-womb/

Hiker thanks alot. Shots are going well with some side effect like headache , hot flash, mood swings and feeling low. Yes you can say there is a gap of more than a month between med n egg retrieval. I think its a short protocol as its started on my day 5 of cycle. And tbh i didnt know about short or long protocol I read about these terms on internet. I have started nowadays 0.5 ml of bureselin injections.

thanks :flower::flower:


----------



## tulip11

BronteForever said:


> Welcome to the thread Tulip. There's another "tulip" that just joined the IVF May/June board so I'm going to have to try to distinguish you since you have similar user names and are both starting IVF soon or have started. Best wishes for you. I start stims in a few weeks myself and should have egg retrieval in July.
> 
> Hiker - yay I'm so excited they are catching up and that this doctor seems to be a much better fit. You and Bee went to the same clinic, correct? I hope she can switch over as well since this new doctor seems a bit more patient centered and definetly not as time specific on several things. Really hoping your smaller ones catch up and you get a good amount for retrieval. If you want multiple kids then it sounds like freezing might be a great option in your case depending on your numbers. I love that it's even a possibility and that our eggs can stay at a "younger age" and will likely be more successful for us in the future. My husband currently only wants one child and I want at least two. But I have a feeling he's going to change his mind especially if we have left over frosties that at one point we'll need to decide what to do with. So I hope he comes around eventually. Though sometimes I think I know him better than himself and know he'll probably want more in the future if for no other reason then they can help keep each other entertained.
> 
> Lemon - hope you are doing alright. I made another post in your journal but you are definetly in my thoughts right now and hope you heal up and everything is alright. Endo isn't fun to discover at all and does make everything else more time sensitive in the future. I'm curious if I have it as well. Though I feel like it would have been seen in my ectopic surgery. It's most likely either that or scar tissue blocking my tubes and they think it's more likely scar tissue given my symptoms. They respond very similarly though and whatever it is it's not pleasant to deal with at certain times of the month and I really hope it doesn't affect either of our chances for a successful pregnancy very much. I know pregnancy itself can help some endo symptoms. Anyway hope you are doing alright and get some answers on your other potential issues soon!

BronteForever thank you so much. I wish you all the very best for your cycle. Hope we all have a good news at end.:flower::flower::flower: lol remember 11 digit with my name . hope it helps you :p


----------



## Hiker1

Happy to report that my retrieval is scheduled for Wednesday! As of this morning i have 3 follies for sure and 2 that are close. Hoping that the last 2 grew some throughout today as I trigger tonight at 1030. Numbers aren't super great but enough to move ahead, so I'm super excited. Here's hoping surgery goes well and they can get 5 eggs. :) ladies here who've done ivf, any suggestions?


----------



## BronteForever

Ooh Hiker, yay. Congrats. So excited they are proceeding and really hope you get a few extras. There's so many suggestions on what to do after retrieval. The most important I think is to just take it easy and get plenty of fluids. Hopefully someone that's been through it can give you some more tips. I might try acupuncture right before transfer as well. 

Good luck.


----------



## lemon_tree

Bronte - thank you. :hugs:

Hiker - that's tomorrow!!!! How awesome! I hear good things about post-IVF acupuncture. Hope all goes well for you! Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Smille24

Good luck tomorrow hun! I have everything crossed that you'll get 5 nice sized eggs!


----------



## miranda007

Hiker I've got everything crossed for u tmw.. Hope it goes well. Fingers crossed you get 5 good embies and they grow nicely all until day 5. 

It's quality not quantity - some people have heaps of follicles and eggs but they don't end up with the greatest results.. We only got 4 eggs the first time. And all made it. My friend got 19 eggs and only 2 made it by day 5. 

We also did a freeze all for the first cycle (along with genetic screening) and did another cycle


----------



## lemon_tree

Good luck today, Hiker!!! <3 :dust:


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks everyone! Things went really well. They got 4 eggs today. We will know tomorrow how things fertilize and how we may proceed.

I am feeling very well. Just watching TV and drinking Gatorade and have a hot water bottle on my stomach. :)


----------



## miranda007

That's a really good result!! Take it easy today.. U deserve it.. The wait is the worst.. Keep us posted. Look forward to hearing more good news


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks Miranda! Can I ask how many were retrieved each time you had a retrieval? And how many did you implant? How many do you have left? I'm afraid after all the fertilization and waiting we won't have any thay survive. ..
And I feel pregnant already. Well more like I look pregnant. My stomach is really puffing out. I'm going to wear a loose top tomorrow! !


----------



## Hiker1

Docs just called. 2 made it!!

Need to wait until tomorrow to see how they're doing. Then the doc and embryologist will consult and let me know what they recommend. Im leaning towards if they are candidates for freezing, let's freeze then try to get more. If not, transfer both and hope for the best!


----------



## lemon_tree

Eeee this is so exciting, Hiker! Your two sweet little embies. :cloud9:


----------



## Smille24

Wishing you all the best! Whatever you decide, I really think you'll be pregnant by the end of summer.


----------



## miranda007

Hiker1 said:


> Thanks Miranda! Can I ask how many were retrieved each time you had a retrieval? And how many did you implant? How many do you have left? I'm afraid after all the fertilization and waiting we won't have any thay survive. ..
> And I feel pregnant already. Well more like I look pregnant. My stomach is really puffing out. I'm going to wear a loose top tomorrow! !

Sure.. The first time 4 were retrieved, 4 made it until day 5 and we had them genetically tested (we don't have any genetic condition but we wanted to know as implanting an embryo is really expensive here!) So got 3 out of that. 

Oh we did ISCI because husband's sperm is really low - which is why probably why they fertilised. 

Then decided to go again because I was 35 - well 36 by the second cycle.. I might add here that our second round of stims was cancelled because somehow I didn't respond to the drugs so well. So werid!!! Same drug allocation - just only 1 or 2 grew. My dr said that's the way the ovaries work sometimes.. So we didn't do an extraction. She said we can compare u to last time when you did react well. I guess otherwise they would have just assumed I didn't respond so well to the drugs and that's all I get. 

So then did another stim round - 6 retrieved.. 4 to test by day 5.. 3 came back genetically all right. 

I was really worried we wouldn't be left with anything at day 5. Hang in there. The wait is the worst.. I'm sure you'll have two great embies by day 5.. I'd be leaning towards what you are - if u can freeze them and then going again. If u can afford it. Yikes when I think of the $ and everything. But my husband (bless him) said don't worry about the money. It's our family. 

We decided to implant 1.. We didn't really discuss it very much with my Dr. She said right back the year before she thought I was young (even though it doesn't feel like it in the fertility world!!) and she said she believes implanting two great embryos effects each ones ability to implant. I don't know if I'm remembering that correctly. She also said there's more complications with twins. But in saying that there's heaps of people in this forum who have had great twin pregnancies! And then there's the added bonus of having two little bubs so they can be friends together.


----------



## miranda007

And I know it doesn't feel like it.. But you're so close.. You'll be pregnant soon I just know it.


----------



## Hiker1

Aw guys, I sure hope you are right! I could be technically be pregnant tomorrow this time!! What I am leaning toward, if both embies look good for freezing and/or implanting, is to implant one, freeze one. Then if it works, I can rest a little easier knowing we have at least one more waiting for us. If it doesn't then I think I'll want to move ahead with doing another retrieval. The frozen one won't be going anywhere, so it won't hurt to try to get some more. But I do think I want to move ahead with transfer tomorrow, and of course I will go based on what the doc and embryologist recommend as they are going to meet with hubby and I beforehand. 

If they think the best thing is to put in both, then that's what we'll do. Again, if 2 work, well then, we are done! (even though I am terrified about twins) And if 1 works, then fantastic! And if we cant get more after the one, then that was the universe's plan for us, and perhaps we would just adopt for more kiddos. And if neither take, then well, we just try again. So many variables, but this process has taught this planner to relinquish a lot of control. 

I had acupuncture yesterday, and then was lucky to find another acupuncturist who will take me first thing tomorrow morning and then right after (my regular practitioner doesnt work Mondays). I'm going to wear some fuzzy socks, I got my pineapple cut up and ready as well as a big bottle of pomegranate juice. Need to get some Brazil nuts and get some McDonald's fries right after as well (all stuff I've read that is supposed to help - I'll try anything haha!)

I'll update tomorrow with what happens!


----------



## Smille24

Good luck tomorrow!!!!!! Wishing you all the best.


----------



## lemon_tree

Eek good luck, Hiker!!!


----------



## Hiker1

Update as promised. Well of course like this whole journey, we couldn't have a step in the process without some bad news. So both of our embryos slowed growing after 3 days. So they did not get to the blastocyst stage, and therefore the option to freeze is not there. So we transferred both and hope that they are happier inside the uterus. I want to be optimistic, but the vibe I got from the doctor was not great, and saying things like "we tend to know from experience with how embryos behave" ...but she didn't go into more detail ...dunno, I just took that to mean that there isn't much of a chance. But who knows. I did get in acupuncture before and after. Trying to stay positive without getting my hopes too up, like always. I go back next Wednesday for bloodwork to find out if it worked. I'll probably want to do a hpt before. Any of you ladies who've gone through this know about when it would be safe to test? I got a pack of 25 cheapies last month so I am not worried about wasting the more expensive ones. :) anyway that's me. Fingers crossed


----------



## Smille24

Hiker- anything is possible. Yes, the chances off success may not be in your favor but miracles happen. We were told that we wouldn't conceive and it happened. I hope it works out for you this time around. I'll keep you in my prayers :hugs:.


----------



## MMW430

Our first baby was an IVF baby. We transferred one, and I had a pretty strong positive at 6dp5dt, which is the equivalent of 11dpo. I probably would have had a positive earlier. That was the first time I tested. I used a frer, never bought Internet cheapies or anything. Even if they had made it to day 5 and you froze them, there's no guarantee they would have survived the thaw. We only did one cycle, and had 5 frozen blasts. We transferred one in an unsuccessful fet attempt, and then the remaining 4 didn't survive the thaw when we wanted to try again. Don't be too down about not being able to freeze any.


----------



## miranda007

I've seen people on here pregnant with embryos that didn't seem the right stage to freeze. So you're in there with just as good as chance as any! And some people only get pregnant with fresh embryos too!!
Ha ha the socks, the pineapple, the Pom juice, acupuncture.. I did all that lol. Anything to work! 
I tested 5 days after transfer... No result.. Then promised to wait 7 days post 5 day transfer.. Got a line. Didn't believe it until the 3rd day of two lines. With first morning pee too! There's some timeline online of what happens in the days post transfer if u Google. 
I'm really hoping this is your time!


----------



## Hiker1

I'm not so down about not freezing, but moreso about the fact that they nearly stopped growing. I think that's a bad sign. But then again if they had died or something I doubt they would have gone through with the transfer. I'm just really trying to not get my hopes up. I am going to test Sunday I think.


----------



## miranda007

You're in there with a chance Hiker. Still smart to keep your expectations realistic.. But there's people out there who have implanted less than suitable ones and gotten pregnant. Someone told me they only do the grading by the look of the embryos under the microscope. Some do better in the womb. 
Fingers crossed for two lines for u..


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker - I'm really pulling for you and hope the transfer works. I've seen others where putting it back has been successful and it's continued to grow. So there is hope. But I'm sorry it's not as positive of news as you were hoping for. Hugs!

When do you test?


----------



## Hiker1

I go in for my beta on Wednesday, so 5 more days! They said not to do a hpt because it could be a false negative if the hcg is very low. So until then I am trying to think positive and celebrate pregnancy until I'm told otherwise. Thanks for all your positive vibes. I've read that others have had success too with slow growing embryos at day 5 so I'm wondering if maybe the doc just doesn't want to get my hopes up and if it works out then that's a good thing. I feel fine, but I do keep feeling a sensation in my uterus area ever since transfer. Kinda warm, kinda twingy. Not painful but there. I have felt things other months too and it could also be the progesterone, so I'm trying to not read too much into it. But I do notice something. 

Bronte, when do you start your protocol? Must be pretty soon! How's everyone else?


----------



## Hiker1

Quick update - 7dp5dt - caved and tested. BFN.


----------



## lemon_tree

Still holding out hope - like they said, could just be a low beta for some reason and that it's a false negative. All my fingers and toes are crossed for you! <3


----------



## BronteForever

You are definetly not out of it yet, Hiker. Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## miranda007

You're still in there with a chance Hiker.. I looked at this timeline like 100 times at our transfer.. 
Implantation occurs at different times for people. Everything crossed for u that u get some good news soon. 


1 day post transfer - Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2 days post transfer - Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3 days post transfer - Implantation begins, as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4 days post transfer - Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5 days post transfer - Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6 days post transfer - Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9 days post transfer - HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

Read more: https://m.essentialbaby.com.au/foru...ppens-after-an-embryo-transfer/#ixzz4BVgyvVqr 
Follow us: @essentialbaby on Twitter | EssentialBabyAU on Facebook


----------



## lemon_tree

Checking in on you, Hiker. <3


----------



## tulip11

I have a question. I have read on Internet on different forums that on certain day of cycle women are advised to start burselin stims. While I started on the day 5th of my cycle. Is it okay ? Today is my cd 26 and tomorrow will be going for scan.
Silly question but just want to make sure do I supposed to get periods this time while having burselin Injections or these injections will put the period on pause ?


----------



## Hiker1

Well friends, sorry to say my first round of IVF was a flop. I started spotting Tuesday night, then my bloodwork came back yesterday at .8 so very negative. I cried my eyes out, and then felt better. I could sit here and be sad about it, or move on and hope that next time works better. I am supposed to have a phone conference tomorrow with the doc to see what the next steps are. I am terrified she is going to say, well based on X, you are not a good candidate to try again. Regardless, we are moving to my husband's insurance now, so we will have more IVF coverage to help us continue on. We may need to take a month off for the crossover to happen and all that paperwork - plus I'm going on vacation the first week in July, so it might be best to come back and start then. He is very optimistic - said we proved we can make embryos, now it's just a matter of tweaking meds or maybe next time we'd do a 3 day transfer? I don't know. I will feel much better after talking to the doctor though - at least I will know where to go from here...

Tulip, I'm sorry I don't know anything about burselin - never heard of it. Does it have another name?

How's everyone else doing? Bronte, you must be gearing up to start soon, right?? So exciting!


----------



## Smille24

I'm so sorry hiker :hugs:. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BronteForever

I'm so sorry Hiker. This is not the news I wanted to hear. :hugs: :hugs:

Don't lose hope though. Several people take multiple times for IVF to be successful. The first cycle is almost like a test run or so I've heard so your doctors can learn about your body and how you respond and make adjustments as needed. They will have a much better idea how to proceed now. We paid for two cycles upfront for this very reason. However, I know I'd be devastated if the first one didn't work regardless. It's such a hard process. I'm so sorry for you. 

Really hope they get a great game plan set for you for next time and it's a success. Enjoy your vacation as much as you can and hopefully that helps take your mind off of some of this.

And yes, I am starting soon. I should start meds late next week on CD3. I'm preparing myself for it to hurt because normally ovulation hurts me now, post ectopic surgery. I'm hoping it's not horrible, but I'm excited to get started and see what happens.


----------



## lemon_tree

I'm sorry Hiker, that's a blow but I think your attitude towards it is spot on. You will come back stronger and your meds will be a more precise fit and you'll get that sticky bean. <3

Thinking of you.


----------



## tulip11

Update
Today was first scan since I started buserelin on 25th of may. But in scan they found out that womb lining is thick so they canceled the treatment for a while and in August will start again from the scratch. 
Is there anyone who had similar problem ?
Thanks in advance .


----------



## tulip11

Hiker1 said:


> Well friends, sorry to say my first round of IVF was a flop. I started spotting Tuesday night, then my bloodwork came back yesterday at .8 so very negative. I cried my eyes out, and then felt better. I could sit here and be sad about it, or move on and hope that next time works better. I am supposed to have a phone conference tomorrow with the doc to see what the next steps are. I am terrified she is going to say, well based on X, you are not a good candidate to try again. Regardless, we are moving to my husband's insurance now, so we will have more IVF coverage to help us continue on. We may need to take a month off for the crossover to happen and all that paperwork - plus I'm going on vacation the first week in July, so it might be best to come back and start then. He is very optimistic - said we proved we can make embryos, now it's just a matter of tweaking meds or maybe next time we'd do a 3 day transfer? I don't know. I will feel much better after talking to the doctor though - at least I will know where to go from here...
> 
> Tulip, I'm sorry I don't know anything about burselin - never heard of it. Does it have another name?
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Bronte, you must be gearing up to start soon, right?? So exciting!

Hiker I am so sorry. Feel for you aa today my cycle got cancelled as womb lining came out thick in first scan so will start again in August.
buserelin is an injection also known as suprecur. 
Wish u good luck ahead.


----------



## BronteForever

tulip11 said:


> Update
> Today was first scan since I started buserelin on 25th of may. But in scan they found out that womb lining is thick so they canceled the treatment for a while and in August will start again from the scratch.
> Is there anyone who had similar problem ?
> Thanks in advance .

Tulip - can't offer any advice, since I've never had the same problem, but I'm so sorry to hear this. :hugs: :hugs: Hopefully they have an idea of how to correct and you can start fresh in August.


----------



## Hiker1

Tulip, I'm sorry I can't offer you any help with your question either, and I've never had a thickness issue. I'm so sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled and you have to wait. Seems like we have waited already so long, and then to have more roadblocks once we think we are on the surefire path...it just stinks, and I'm so sorry. What can they do for something like that? Hopefully it's not too difficult to rectify, and like Bronte said, the doctors do learn more about you after each cycle.

Afm, today I did talk to the doctor about our next plan. She is recommending we take a break this month - good in general to do, as well as the fact we are doing the insurance switcharoo July 1 - and that... wait for it... I go on birth control again! The clinic shuts its embryology lab down in August for cleaning so no IVF happens then. So I either do BCPs again and time it so I can have my period so I can do July IVF or wait until September, which, sorry, I just don't want to do if I don't have to. 

She also said "well it was your belief that the birth control suppressed your response the last month" and I interrupted her and said, "yes it is my belief but I am not a doctor. At the time, that was my only factor that had changed from the other months when I had excellent response to less meds." She told me that birth control has nothing to do with egg/follicle production and there is no research that has ever indicated that BCPs suppress response to meds. (SO WHY DIDN'T SHE TELL ME THAT BEFORE?) Anyway I politely said "you are the doctor so if you don't think it will be a problem, then let's try it again." As far as any adjustment of meds, she said I was at the max amount, and that after so much, "you essentially end up peeing out the excess meds" so she basically said bumping the meds up won't do anything because they can't make follicles grow that aren't there at the beginning of the cycle anyway. The number varies from cycle to cycle but meds can't change that. So I'll be on the same protocol.

She reiterated about my chances for success using my own eggs is unlikely and my chances for miscarriage are higher, and that the only other thing to help our chances is to use a donor egg, to which I said I realize that but neither my husband nor I are nowhere near the point of giving up on trying to make our own babies with our own eggs. 

I did give the donor egg thing a thought today, just to toy with that idea, and I am starting to become somewhat ok with the idea. I really don't want to but maybe it will turn out to be one of those things that happen in life that you just cant control, and if that winds up to be our only resort, then we will explore it then. I guess it gives me a glimmer of hope that while maybe not ideal, there are still options out there for me to bear children, should I prove to not be able to make good eggs.


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker - that sounds promising all of it. I wasn't sure of the BCP either, since many people doing IVF are given them regardless to try to calm the body before stimming starts. I wonder if it was more of the timing aspect and where you fell with certain pills since your previous doctor was using it to line you up with other patients and sort of bring on a cycle. Maybe with extending it and calming it they will do what they are supposed to. There's all so much unknown and you have to trust your docs based on the knowledge they have. But a short break sounds like it's ideal.

Why does she think you responded well before then when doing IUIs? It seems like they are pushing you towards donor eggs already when you had a decent response at least one time. Or is her thinking that the quality won't be good? It's a tough decision and only you and your husband can make it. I'd definitely try at least two full cycles with the retrieval before you give up hope though. Some people just take longer for success. Especially since you have coverage, which makes it a bit easier to entertain the idea of multiple tries. And it's great that donor eggs are an option then if it doesn't work.

Good luck!


----------



## Hiker1

Hi all, 
Been quiet since there isn't much to say. I'm on BCPs again...reluctantly. I did a bunch of research and even found a support group for those with DOR! I found that many of them have had luck with a protocol with Microdose Lupron. I asked my doctor and she is on board, so we will be trying that next month! Best news is I don't have to ruin another (the only!) trip we have planned to the beach, as I'll be starting stims the week of July 11th. I'm so happy we have another round coming up very soon, and that it's during the summer when i am off work. I have acupuncture lined up, taking all my supplements, trying to be healthy...I really have a good feeling this time we have a good shot. hoping you all are doing well too! Bronte, how are you? Did you start yet??


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker - this is great news. So glad you found that support group and found out about Microdose Lupron. Don't know anything about it, but I really hope it works for you! Yay. And July 11th is coming up quickly.

I'm on CD1 today actually, so I have my baseline ultrasound tomorrow and as long as everything looks good, then I'll start stims on Saturday. I'm excited to finally be starting.


----------



## lemon_tree

Oh hiker that's awesome! I'm so excited for you to start that. I'll have to look it up. 

And Bronte - this is it!!! :happydance: I can't wait to hear all about how it's going. <3 How are you feeling about everything?


----------



## BronteForever

Lemon - I'm super excited, scared, happy, anxious, curious, and nervous. So...pretty much every emotion. I lost hope of it happening naturally many years ago but I wasn't ready to pursue assisted conception. Now that we are finally started it's exciting to actually be TTC again.


----------



## Hiker1

Well hello everyone! Just wanted to pop in for an update. It's been a roller coaster 2 weeks...so my brother called (whose wife is pregnant) to tell me that both she AND he were found to be carriers of a rare genetic disorder. She had an amnio to test the baby and still haven't heard back. Very sad and scary time for them for sure.

What this means for me is because he is a carrier, I could be too. SO I called my doctor to let them know, and she said let's get you checked out with testing as well just to make sure. Fine, I say. Let me add that my husband and I discussed and felt no hesitation at all with proceeding - the likelihood that both of us would also be carriers would be nearly impossible. Add the challenges I've had conceiving in the first place, with the volatility of pregnancy...we just aren't the kind of people that need every single thing perfect to move ahead...but we did want to do the test just so we know.

Next thing I know, the nurse messages me to tell me they are cancelling my cycle until I can get the testing done and back. The lab is closed in August, so this would mean we'd have to wait until September, when I'm back at work and stressed out, to try again. I nearly flipped out - considering, and I feel strongly, that this is OUR decision. Certainly we have the right to not do testing at all, so the fact that they were withholding our treatment as an ultimatum to doing genetic testing just infuriated me. We eventually got a phone appointment with the doc who agreed to proceed if we at least will get an appointment with a genetic counselor prior to this next cycle. 

I was able to get in first thing tomorrow to get the counseling and blood draw, and hopefully that will be enough to appease her for me to move ahead with my next cycle. My baseline is wednesday, and I also start my Microdose Lupron then too. The test should take 2 weeks to get results, so we should know prior/around the time of my retrieval/transfer. I'm feeling hopeful but still afraid there might be a few monkey wrenches that might get thrown in here in the next few days. I will be REALLY mad if I have to wait until September to try again!!

In the meantime we have switched to my hubby's insurance - a bit more $$ per pay for us, but overall way better Infertility coverage. I also read the book "It Starts with the Egg" and have gotten better quality supplements, got rid of lots of plastic and other household toxins in my home. Hoping those things, combined with less stress, and a different protocol might do the trick! 

Hope the rest of you are all well! 

Bronte, I read you have 8 eggs fertilized! Great!! Anyone else have any updates? I miss hearing from you all.


----------



## BronteForever

Wow Hiker - I agree it should be you and your husbands decision and not the doctors. So glad you were able to convince them to proceed. So sorry to hear about your brother and his wife. Really hope the baby is alright. 

And yes we had one more fertilize overnight so we had 9 totally. I'm so curious and hopeful they survive the next few days. Have no idea what to really expect since we have never been to this point. 

Good luck as you start your new cycle.


----------



## miranda007

Bronte - they're good egg numbers! 

Hiker - lots of ladies on te Inconcievable and beyond thread have lots of experience with DOR


----------



## Hiker1

Bronte! 9 is fantastic! Have they continued to progress? How many days are they so far? I think I read you are doing a frozen transfer?

Afm, we had our genetics counseling and blood draw Monday. Will know results in 2-3 weeks. I had my baseline bloods and ultrasound today and started my microdose Lupron. We were officially given the green light to continue so I will start stims Friday and bloodwork again morning. Next week will be the busy week of more stims and lots of frequent checks. 

Oh and side note, my BFF from childhood who is 36, just told me she found out yesterday she's pregnant with her boyfriend of under 2 months. She is a chain smoker and total pothead and she's freaking out because this wasn't planned. I tried to tell her it's a blessing but wow, nothing surprises me anymore with others getting knocked up. :-/


----------



## Hiker1

PS lemon thanks! I will go check that thread. I'm also on a DOR page on FB which is fabulous


----------



## BronteForever

We were day 5 today and only two have survived. I was expecting losing a lot but still took it pretty hard since I was hoping for more. They are pretty confident one will make it to blastocyst stage tomorrow and the other could go either way. We decided that regardless we are going to do another stim round and fresh transfer. We paid for two cycles upfront and will just need to pay for meds which isn't horrible since we imported them and I responded decently before. This will give us the best chance for this child and hopefully future ones down the road. So we should hopefully start that in late August. But we will see. 

That's so wonderful you are starting another round Hiker. Best wishes!!


----------



## Hiker1

Hey guys! Just popping in again to say things seem to be going well with this new protocol. Today I had an ultrasound and bloodwork. I have 2 larger follicles and 3 smaller ones so far. Compared to last cycle at this time, I only had 2 smaller this day. So not sure if I am responding any better, or maybe just at a faster rate? I am to continue the meds and go back in Saturday morning for a recheck. 

No word yet on our genetics results but it's only been a week, and I guess it could take up to 3 weeks to get the results. 

Bronte, when are you going to meet with the doc next?


----------



## BronteForever

I just posted in the other group, but I'm so glad this round seems to be going better for you. I'm going to be following closely with your protocol to see if it's something I want to talk to my clinic about. The fact it's working faster might be exactly what I need, because I think the two extra days they stimmed me for was overkill and if the follicles grew just a tad quicker it might have worked. 

My next appointment is next Wednesday. I don't have an appointment with my doctor to talk about the next cycle until Aug. 10 though. At least I can get some answers on this failed cycle first!


----------



## Hiker1

Hey Bronte, I'm so glad you'll get to talk about what went wrong this cycle. I just can't believe how many you had and that none (none??) made it! You definitely deserve answers and what might be better protocol for next time. 

As for the Microdose Lupron protocol, you can certainly ask, but I'd venture to say it wouldn't be appropriate considering you responded - and very well at that. From what I have learned, it is used for slow or poor responders typically: https://www.advancedfertility.com/ivf-low-response.htm. My doc actually was not the one to recommend it - she was going to use the same as before, as the nurse said, I responded, just not super well (which I'm not sure what the protocol was actually called. it was pretty standard from what I understand: Follistim + Menopur with the addition of Ganirelix toward the end). I had joined a DOR group and several women had success with the Microdose Lupron protocol so I asked about it and the doc was open to it. But had I not suggested it, I would not be doing this. So definitely worth asking about - if not this one, perhaps there's a different protocol they'd recommend for you. 

And especially if quality was an issue, I'd recommend the "It Starts with the Egg" book so you can start now implementing the strategies now so there's time to make a difference. Your doc may or may not be on board with what's in there but know that none of the recommendations will hurt you. My last doc was of the mindset that no supplements, acupuncture, etc. was worth trying at all and they didn't recommend any of it. The new place recommends all that, and recommended many of the supplements in that book. The book just takes it a step further with exactly what you should be looking for when choosing supplement types as not all are created equal. It goes into lots of specifics and research about failed cycles too, which may be of interest to you. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## BronteForever

Thanks Hiker. I'll look into all of it. It might not be a good protocol for me. But I'm really trying to research everything I can right now. 

In regards to supplements, I'm definitely open to trying stuff, but I'm not 100 percent sure if that's my issue. My lead follicle was 26.6 when I triggered and I think more than anything that's what messed it up. But I don't know. So I'm willing to try supplements and already started ubiquinol. But it's so hard to tell, because I don't feel like I got the answers I needed out of this cycle to tell me how my body normally responds. 

I don't know. I hope they can tell me more. I'm just running in circles processing it all and would like more info.


----------



## lemon_tree

Glad things are going well, Hiker! I was thinking about you the other day. You're CD11 so egg retrieval is probably coming along soon, right??


----------



## Hiker1

I'm hoping retrieval will be soon Lemon! I go back tomorrow and will see how things are progressing. Yesterday I had: 16, 15, 11, 11, 11. I really hope those 11's catch up and can be full size. I had acupuncture again this morning and felt a lot of things going on in that area that I never did before - intense! I would assume it will be early next week sometime. 

Bronte, definitely sounds like you had several that were oversized. But from what I understand, sometimes you have to "sacrifice" the bigger ones if say, you have 3 big ones and like 10 medium ones, they'll not use those overly big ones and let the medium ones get to the ideal size and use those instead. So it's likely that may be what they did with you. That's good you are taking ubiquinol. That's one of the examples in the book, where you might be told by a doctor, "take coq10" but not all coq10 is the same, and ubiquinol, specifically Kaneka, is going to work better. There are lots of reasons for failed cycles and the book goes into that in a lot of detail. Let us know how the appointment goes next week. I really hope you can get some answers and come up with a different plan for next round. I try to think of each failure as just more information for the doctors in terms of how to change things for next time. Unfortunately our wallets don't allow us to be so patient. :(


----------



## lemon_tree

That&#8217;s so exciting! What is considered full size for a follicle, at retrieval? 

Acupuncture is amazing, I love that you&#8217;re doing it. Hope it helps you relax and heal and go into the retrieval (and transfer) with calmness and light. <3


----------



## Hiker1

Not 100% sure on what they're looking for, but from this site, looks like they want between 13-20mm: https://www.advancedfertility.com/ivfstim.htm

I've been getting acupuncture since March when I learned there was a connection to fertility. Obviously hasn't worked yet, but I switched to a Chinese doctor, and maybe it's me stereotyping, but I'm hoping because she's the "real deal" she knows exactly what she's doing. The board of baby pictures and gracious handwritten letters from patients in the waiting room is encouraging too ;)


----------



## lemon_tree

Thanks for sharing that link, I'll definitely check it out. <3

I think the thank you letters sound nice and reassuring. :)

How are you feeling about all of this? You've been through so much! It's so exciting to see you approaching retrieval.


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker, I've heard mixed opinions about sacrificing the bigger follicle, but yes I believe that's what they were trying to do. However, my top 9 were all over 21 mm by the time I triggered. I think there were only 6 in the 17-21 mm range and most of those were over 20 mm as well. 

However, I consulted an embryologist to get a second opinion, since they answer questions on facebook and they said it's commonly believed the largest follicle or your lead one is your best chance at success. Because it's the one that likely would have ovulated naturally. There's different opinions on that. That's another one of my questions. I think what they did might have worked if they'd checked me properly in between, but they didn't. But there's really no way of knowing if that caused it. The embryologist also told me to ask specific questions about the look of the embryos because that can tell me if they were too mature. So I have that question too.

Anyway, good luck to you. Sounds like you are getting close. Yay!! I'm so hopeful this round will work for you!


----------



## star_e

Hi ladies,

Some of you might remember me from a while ago. If not, I will recap very concisely.

I have been ttc since January. My infertility issue is ovulation dysfunction due to PCOS. So even though I have been trying since January, I only had my first real chance this past month, when they finally got me to O. It was a several month build up stage to realize that I was clomid resistant (tried one month at 50mg and no O and then at 150mg and nothing, so that same month we added follistim and then i overstimmed with 7 days of dose level 75). I think I overstimmed partially b/c the the clomid at 150mg worked a little and that with the 7 days of follistim put me over the edge.

The iui this past cycle led to a BFN. We managed to get one follie after a 31 day extremely low dose of FSH stimulation. The doctor was ultra conservative b/c she only wanted one follie as she said if we were more aggressive i might overstim again due to my sensitivity to the FSH drugs.

We decided to take the plunge and go for IVF this cycle. I have just begun to start to learn about IVF and woke up at 6am today and read someone's entire journal, went through all the emotional ups and downs of the story and was so deeply touched. I also realized through that process that I have so much homework to do with regards to learning about IVF.

I have heard the term pgs used and will research it soon. but is pgs something that is greatly recommended to do?

We did not get a shared risk package, we just paid upfront for this ivf and i am not even sure what tests it includes. it was an extremely stressful decision to make b/c of the money and i was so overwhelmmed with starting AF, etc. I'm feeling lost.

ive read so much about people doing tests with the embryos, is that something i'm supposed to be doing? i don't even know what the tests are.

is there something i am supposed to be looking out for? i have read that i need to really keep track of my e2 levels and that there is a certain window for transfer that's supposed to be ideal? 

how many eggs should i ideally want? we have decided to freeze any leftover eggs, but then i have read about fresh and frozen transfers, is one better than the other?

i have to start somewhere with learning about all this, but i am overwhelmmed. we just decided to do it and i already started my stims and am realizing i don't know enough about this process.

i read one journal today and am so appreciative that she shared her journey. my heart sunk so many times and got lifted and the story still continues. i am going to read up from where i left off on this thread to learn about the stories posted here and educate myself more.

i have to start somewhere and will appreciate any information you wonderful ladies have to share.


----------



## BronteForever

Star_e - welcome to the world of IVF. I was super stressed out when I started as well because there really is a lot to learn. But you will get through it and it wasn't nearly as bad as I built up in my head. You just have to take it day by day. 

Anyway I'm happy to answer some of your questions from my experiences. But I want to give it a bit of time. I'm on my way to the lake and a day with family but I promise to get to it later today. 

Just wanted to pop in and wish you luck in the meantime. When do you start your stims? And are you in the US or elsewhere?


----------



## Hiker1

Hi star e and welcome back! I was wondering about you and how you have been doing. We've all been through alot, obviously you included, in the past months! It sounds like IVF is the way to go for you. After a while I felt like I was wasting my time with IUI's and it sounds like it was very hard to regulate for you so hopefully IVF will do the trick!! Fingers crossed! 

Like Bronte said, yes there is a lot to learn, but one day at a time is best for sure. To be honest, you could be totally ignorant and trust the doctors and be just fine that way, but sounds like you, like the rest of us want to be informed and know whats going on with the process and your body. Question - did you doctor provide you with informational material about IVF? If not, you may want to ask for that. At both clinics I've gotten treatment for, I've been given lots of info that helped me to understand what I am going through, including pgs testing, etc. But I'll try to answer your questions the best way I understand things...(I'm copying and pasting your questions below...

I have heard the term pgs used and will research it soon. but is pgs something that is greatly recommended to do? 
-From what I understand, unless there is a good reason to genetically test your embryos (ex: both you and your hubby are carriers for something or there is a family link to some disease) they generally don't do it. It is an extra expense for sure and even when they test embryos the results aren't always 100% accurate and I've heard that doing the testing may damage embryos. Then there is the freezing process which is debatable whether embryos could be damaged from that and not survive the thaw process...but other folks just want the assurance that everything is healthy from the get-go, so very personal decision. I believe that in order to do it the embryos need to make it to day 5 blasts, so depending if yours make it to that point, it might not even be feasable. I also think they have to make special catheters for each couple so if you are planning to do pgs, you'd have had to plan for it several months prior to the cycle.

ive read so much about people doing tests with the embryos, is that something i'm supposed to be doing? i don't even know what the tests are...
-as far as I know the only tests they can do on an embryo is PGS but I could be wrong. We aren't doing any embryo testing.

is there something i am supposed to be looking out for? i have read that i need to really keep track of my e2 levels and that there is a certain window for transfer that's supposed to be ideal? 
-the docs will be keeping tabs on all your levels and will tell you when you are ready for retrieval. Since you just started stimming, you'll probably start going in shortly for testing (bloodwork and ultrasounds) every other day or so to see how things are progressing. You should see a rise in E2 as well as multiple follicles starting to develop and grow. I'm not 100% sure on what E2 levels are "good" or indicators of success - I've heard that for every 150 means a mature follicle? As for size, once they are in the 16-20mm range, those are supposed to be the ones that are ideal for retrieval and fertilization. 

how many eggs should i ideally want? we have decided to freeze any leftover eggs, but then i have read about fresh and frozen transfers, is one better than the other? I've read you want 8-15 follicles ideally. Too many (20+) sometimes can have quality issues - same for too few. My round of IVF in May/June I had only 2 fertilize and they did not progress well after day 3. As for fresh vs. frozen, my doc said that fresh is very slightly more successful than frozen. I think the thinking though behind frozen success is that if they make it to day 5 and look good, then can be frozen and thawed and still be good, then they are resilient and strong and of good quality. I would love to be able to freeze some for the future, but due to my low response due to DOR, I am accepting that we may be lucky to ever get one day 5 blastocyst, so if we are able to have 1 child of our own DNA then I would be over the moon about that. The possibility of freezing would be amazing but I'm thinking unlikely in my case.

Hope that helps!! Good luck to you and please keep us in the loop!

As for me, today's scan showed my E2 is now 1477! (Last round on this day it was 613, and at retrieval it was 950 I think). My follicles are: 19, 19, 14, 13, 13, 11 (Last round this day I had 3 14's). I am continuing on my meds and go back Monday for another check - we are hoping those 14's and 13's catch up a bit. They said likely my retrieval will be Wednesday. Off to go meditate!


----------



## BronteForever

Well I had a bit of a break 

** I have heard the term pgs used and will research it soon. but is pgs something that is greatly recommended to do?

It depends. PGD and PGS are the two primary tests they do on the embryos. It is very personal choice. It's about $4,500 extra at my clinic to do PGS on up to 8 embryos. It includes the biopsy fee and then fees at the seperate genetics lab. 

My doctor strongly recommends PGS for women over 35 because about 50 percent of eggs we produce will be chromosomal abnormal. It's also recommended for those with recurrent miscarriages or occasional those with multiple IVF failures. There's no way of knowing if the embryos will be chromosomally abnormal unless you test them. PGD tests for specific genetic disorders like cystic fibrosis so that's only recommended for people with medical history in their families or recurrent miscarriages with known genetic issues. 

I think it is kind of pointless if you get few eggs that survive. Because you might as well just transfer more than one and let nature take its course. But it is a really personal decision of what you can handle. 

We did not get a shared risk package, we just paid upfront for this ivf and i am not even sure what tests it includes. it was an extremely stressful decision to make b/c of the money and i was so overwhelmmed with starting AF, etc. I'm feeling lost.

I was so stressed about this too. We did a shared risk because we got a discount for being "teachers" and new we might do PGS which would require a FET (or frozen transfer) at our clinic. It worked out price wise to be not that much more and provided some reassurance if the first cycle failed which mine ended up doing. It's so tough though and you have to do what you can afford and what's comfortable for you. We got an entire work up of paperwork of what was included with the price. If they haven't given you that definetly ask for it. 

ive read so much about people doing tests with the embryos, is that something i'm supposed to be doing? i don't even know what the tests are.

See above for PGS and PGD. Those are the most common. 

is there something i am supposed to be looking out for? i have read that i need to really keep track of my e2 levels and that there is a certain window for transfer that's supposed to be ideal? 

E2 is a bit confusing to me as well. But it's supposed to show how much your eggs are being stimulated. It needs to be in a certain range. If it's too low you are being stimulated too little and if it's too high you are being stimulated too much. It needs to grow as you go in the process. Mine doubled about every 2 days. They will track it at all your ultrasound appointments to make sure you are in the correct range for the day of stims you are on. I also recently found out if it's higher but your follicles aren't in range it can still indicate you are about to ovulate or your eggs are ready. Don't know much about that. 

how many eggs should i ideally want? we have decided to freeze any leftover eggs, but then i have read about fresh and frozen transfers, is one better than the other?

Totally depends on you. I've read studies says 13 is ideal because its highest rate of success. Some with low reserves will never reach that. It's hard not to focus on numbers. But quality truly is more important than numbers. I had 14 and none made it to ideal blastocyst stage of embryo development. 

i have to start somewhere with learning about all this, but i am overwhelmmed. we just decided to do it and i already started my stims and am realizing i don't know enough about this process.

Don't worry. You learn a ton as you go. And hiker is right if you trust your doctors they should know what they are doing. 

Feel free to ask any other questions. I'm an open book now and was so appreciative of the women that helped answer all my questions before my first cycle. 

Good luck.


----------



## BronteForever

Oh and in terms of fresh vs frozen it's hard to say. Heard so much variety. 

If they do genetic testing like PGS they really have improved the process so much they rarely if ever damage the embryo now. They pull a small amount of cells from the area that will become the placenta I believe so it doesn't even have potential for damaging the cells that form the child. It used to but not anymore. 

Same thing with frozen transfer. They have improved cryofreezing techniques even in the last few years that embryos are preserved much better to survive freezing and being thawed. You can still lose some in that process for sure. But it's so much better. 

Some doctors recommend FETs for certain women now with trouble during fresh cycle. It is true frozen embryos are usually of higher quality to have gotten to that stage. However it's also true that frozen cycles can work better for women who overstimulated during the IVF process. Your body has calmed down more and you might be more receptive to a transfer when you aren't as hyped up on meds. If you paid for a fresh transfer though it would be hard to justify bypassing that and then doing a frozen. Since you are paying by cycle you'd likely need to pay for both. You usually don't get refunded for an unused fresh transfer.


----------



## star_e

Bronte, it was your journal i read this morning! Thank you so much for sharing your story. i could really feel the experience from your writing and will continue to follow the journey. 

i am in the US. I started my stims yesterday. im on dose 75 of the gonal drug. my next appointment is on tuesday and i will continue this dose until then. 

when i read your journal, i formed piles of questions, almost wanted to take notes b/c i did not know what pgs was or some of the other terms you were using and today i was not able to do the research b/c life got in the way and the time i thought i had i didn't. but tomorrow i will have more time to research my questions, which will help me to feel more secure. i feel overwhelmed with all the information.

i think i just paid for the regular ivf, not for endo scratch or pgs or any testing and i want to know if i need to ask for testing of some sort. what are the things i am supposed to be doing? im basically a beginner and just looking for some guidance and tips. any info will help, even directing me to other info that any of you have found useful.


----------



## star_e

oh hiker thank you so much for your response!

i am already starting to feel better from the responses to my questions from all of you! thank you!

your e2 levels seem high! that's good from what i'm learning. i hope you have many juicy follies come wed. i need to catch up on this thread to hear the backstory. i remember rooting for you from when i was last on and i am still rooting for you know. fx. 

question - is it super difficult for the follies to make it through the blast stage? and is that determined on egg quality. how do i know if my eggs are good quality? i have pcos and i think that might affect them. i guess the process of going through IVF will teach me these things?


----------



## star_e

bronte thank you too for your response! 

the pgs sounds like a very useful test from your description, but also very costly. i am 34, so almost 35. does having an abnormal chromosome mean miscarriage likely? or does it mean it will harm the child? 

would you say most people if they can transfer more than one? 

i cannot afford the pgs right now, but, it is something to think about for the future. thank you for explaining all of this to me!!!!


----------



## BronteForever

Glad the journal helped some. That's one of the reasons I started it. Plus this process is super emotional so it's helpful to get it down. All the terms are so confusing. I had a three month wait before knowing I was doing IVF and starting so I had time to do lots of research but I still learned an awful lot going through the process. 

To answer some more of your questions:

Since you have already started stims already it's pretty much too late for an endo scratch. It's supposed to work best to be done the cycle before your IVF stims. It's not even usually done on a first time but it can be. Normally they do it after a failed cycle where a good embryo fails to implant. 

And the testing thing is such a personal choice but if you don't think you can afford it, honestly I wouldn't be worried. 

One of the reasons we decided we were going to do PGS is because we'd suffered an early loss before and I didn't know if I could face it again after going through IVF. Plus we were looking like I was responding really well so they'd estimated I'd have more embryos at day 5. However it was always in our minds that if we had only 1 or 2 embryos make it to that stage we'd just transfer and let nature take its course. PGS was only ideal situation if we needed to weed out unviable embryos to get the good ones early on. We are borderline age so we should hopefully have some good eggs left but I was of course still worried. I also had possible scar tissue that could have been damaging my eggs. If your issue is PCOS you honestly have a good shot with IVF. A lot of the PCOS women on here do really well with IVF. The only thing you have to worry about is that it's easier to get overstimulated with PCOS. Looks like you are on low doses to help with that though. I hope you progress nicely!!

Also, if embryos have chromosome issues it's most likely they won't implant or you could have a early miscarriage. They of course could also have a genetic condition such as Down syndrome but the implantation issue and miscarriage is more likely. My one embryo that made it to day 5 had they transferred and somehow it implanted would have shown up as an empty sac later on ultrasound because it didn't have the cell portions that make up a child. 

But looking back now and even knowing that I think I'd still have preferred to try transferring. Not even doing a transfer sucked. It's so tough either way. 

Oh and it is rare for most of your eggs to make it to blastocyst stage. A lot depends on quality of the eggs. However with PCOS you actually might be in great shape because those ladies always seem to respond really well and have lots of eggs to choose from. 

Also transferring 1 or 2 embryos is also a hard choice. I think two only increases the odds of success slightly. But again it depends on age. They usually recommend transferring more for older women just in case one is bad. You aren't really to that age yet. I'm closer to 36 than 35. So I'm creeping up. But I was still probably only going to transfer 1 embryo unless we only had two that made it I would have tried two. 

Good luck. 

.


----------



## Smille24

Hiker- I just wanted to pop in and say I'm still following you and wishing you the best of luck this cycle. It sounds like you're responding really well this cycle and may have a lovely number of eggs. I'll keep you in my prayers :hugs:.


----------



## star_e

Hi ladies!

I wanted to read up from where I left off last time and so much has happened!

Hiker
-I left off around page 40, and instantly remembered Hikers experience with getting one follie on the bcp cycle b/c of the clinic trying to force everyone to the same schedule. So glad you found another clinic Hiker! 

-how did the new doc (when you switched to the new clinic) know that your eggs did not let sperm in easily? you mentioned she suggested ICSI.

-I also like that you think of every next thing as a milestone, even AF. im going to try to implement that headspace as much as i can into my journey b/c its true, the time seems like endless space otherwise. 

- glad you have some insurance coverage for IVF! that's awesome. i only have it for IUI, but no coverage for IVF. which is why it was so hard to take the leap. 

- its good that your doctor is honest. but, i don't understand why your chances for mc would be higher. how does she know that? 

- if this IVF does not work, i will look into th it starts with the egg book you mentioned.

- is this thread your personal journey thread ? i actually dont know the protocols, can i be posting my own questions on this thread? and good luck this cycle! fx for you!!!! 

tullip - sorry you had a cancelled cycle in june b/c of womb lining. everything is new to me so I had not heard of that. i'm learning as i go along. don't know what i would do without these forums.

lemon - there were not too many follow ups post your surgery. i hope it went alright and that everything is in order for your ttc journey.

smile - congrats on finding out your little bean is a girl! so cute, wonderful news.

Bronte - so sorry O pains hurt you so much. I have never had any O pains, I don't think. I was able to iui just once and i had some pains post O, but they were not that bad. are the O pains still as bad as before? also Bronte, why were the 2 extra days of the stim bad? why would it have been better if it were faster? also didn't know having oversized follies could mess up the cycle? cause when i had my iui, i had a follie at 22 and they still made me do another dose of FSH to try to get it at 25 and then i triggered. due to my temps though i think i actually Oed before my IUI, so the timing was messed up and i remember thinking why am i doing another FSH dose if the follie was so big already. very much hoping this next cycle works for you!


----------



## BronteForever

Star_e - I'm not terribly familiar with IUIs to answer your questions. But one of the biggest differences between IUI and IVF is that during IVF in addition to FSH you are also given meds that essentially prevent you from ovulating. So if you stim too long you are essentially maturing the eggs past the time when they naturally ovulate and make them worse quality. Stimming faster isn't necessarily good either. It's a fine balance. But the normal total days for stimming is 10 and I went 12 days on my first cycle. The biggest problem with mine is I was not checked on day 11 which likely would have revealed they had a huge growth spurt in a super short amount of time. Then going one extra day likely overcooked them so to speak. If my meds would have been slightly adjusted more the thinking would be they would have been in the appropriate range at the appropriate time close to when a natural ovulation would have taken place. All that leads generally to better quality eggs then you'd get without those conditions lining up. It's the doctors job to do the best job they can at predicting how you will respond and keeping track of everything to try to get the timing perfect. 

Frankly I agree that you might have ovulated too early on that IUI cycle but certainly ask the doctor for the reasoning behind it. Don't be afraid to ask questions. That's one of the big things I'm constantly having to relearn.

Oh and I've only had O pains since my ectopic in 2009. It honestly varies greatly by month. It depends which ovary I ovulate from and a whole ton of other things. It's just life now. If I'm no longer TTC I can probably help it greatly with BCP.


----------



## Hiker1

Smille, thanks for checking in on me! I think of you often and I just love your preggo profile pic. You look fantastic! I appreciate your and everyone else's support!!

Star e, Bronte did a great job, much better than I, in answering a lot of your questions! There really is a lot to learn, but try to relax during this stim phase right now!!

Since you did direct a few questions my way, let me try to answer them the best I can:
-how did the new doc (when you switched to the new clinic) know that your eggs did not let sperm in easily? you mentioned she suggested ICSI.
-She said that is typical of DOR eggs. The thinking is they are likely poor quality and thus can use all the help they can get! :) (That was my hunch all along)


-I also like that you think of every next thing as a milestone, even AF. i&#8217;m going to try to implement that headspace as much as i can into my journey b/c its true, the time seems like endless space otherwise. 
-Glad that is helpful for you!! It's the only thing that keeps me sane I think. Even after a failed cycle, to have a plan, next appointment or something else waiting makes me feel like there is all is not lost - there is something else to come and to try next!


- glad you have some insurance coverage for IVF! that's awesome. i only have it for IUI, but no coverage for IVF. which is why it was so hard to take the leap. 
-I can imagine. We really are so lucky. Although even after having insurance the first round, there was nearly $3,000 not covered (the ICSI and assisted hatching I believe). I said to my husband after our failed cycle, "for us right now this is sad and horrible. I can't imagine adding a $15,000 price tag to that sadness." I feel very lucky. With our new insurance I'm keeping my fingers crossed it covers most things but every time I call in for clarification, I get different answers. Seems like you don't know what will be covered until the procedure has happened.

- its good that your doctor is honest. but, i don't understand why your chances for mc would be higher. how does she know that? 
-I think she said that was true of DOR patients. But I question that because I'm assuming that most DOR patients have DOR because they are older., and older patients statistically also miscarry...which may or may not be related to DOR. At 35, I don't think I'm super old in the realm of infertility...so I'm trying to stay positive about the miscarry statistic and tell myself that is more true for older women :) 

- if this IVF does not work, i will look into th it starts with the egg book you mentioned.
-Great! I think you will find it very informative!!


- is this thread your personal journey thread ? i actually don&#8217;t know the protocols, can i be posting my own questions on this thread? and good luck this cycle! fx for you!!!! 
-Haha, no technically not my personal journey thread but it seems to have kind of morphed into that. In retrospect I totally should have started a journal, but I figure I'm too far into my journey, and this thread has logged everything I've gone through since the very beginning, so why start over now? Also I love that there are others on this thread and my intention was/is to share this experience with others, so please do continue to post and join in!! The more the merrier! Thank you so much for your support! xo


----------



## lemon_tree

Hey, Star_e! You're super sweet for checking in on all of us, thanks! :hugs:

Post-surgery, my biopsy results all came back benign, which was a relief. :thumbup: My doctor found a bunch of endometriosis, which I hadn't known I had. It was all over the place, in particular my bladder and left ovary, and ahe excised everything she saw. My AMH numbers were pretty low, so my endo was affecting my egg supply and that would explain it. :cry: :shrug:

I've been told no TTC for 6 months post-surgery, and so I'm on BCP until late September. After that, I start a long IVF cycle! My very first! :happydance: 

I hope my eggs are viable and that a few come out to play. My doctor called me "a little bit DOR" so we'll see what happens. We have 2 IVFs covered, and if they don't work we'll have some big decisions to make about what to do next - paying for more IVF with or without donor eggs, adoption, fostering, or living child free. We'll see. :shrug:

Looks like you're a couple days into an IVF cycle? And you're stimming now? Good luck and keep us posted! I want to hear everything that's been going on. PCOS sucks and I'm sorry you're dealing with it - but I'm new to IVF too and am learning a ton from your questions and the answers you're getting. Thank you for that. :hugs:

Hiker, thanks for sharing your thread with us all. You've got a great group, here. :hugs:


----------



## star_e

Bronte - thank you so much for your response. it makes sense what you say about how the size shouldn't be too mature b/c its past the size it would have naturally ovulated. i really hope for your next cycle that they scan you more frequently and that your follies are at a better size. my fx for you!

I have to learn how to ask questions too. I don't ask nearly enough. But, I always feel like the nurses and staff at my clinic are annoyed anytime I ask questions. During this IVF process, id really like to know things, like the exact e2 level, etc. i'm thinking i'll start taking a notebook in with me and ask for the info so i can write it down. im sure they will be annoyed with me, but its my right to know.

HIker - im 34 and i agree with you, i don't think 35 is old. i am so hopeful everyone here gets a BFP soon. ttc can be a long long process. i mean, it took me 6 cycles just to figure out how to ovulate. i'm trying to keep a positive mind. and have hope for the future. thank you so much for sharing the thread!

lemon - so glad everything came out benign. and september is not too far away. gives you enough time to enjoy the summer and get in the right space for the IVF. will be rooting for you! glad you are leaning too from the questions. and PCOS is so frustrating. hopefully IVF works. my fx. i'm on cd 4 and started stims on cd 2. my next appointment is tuesday. i'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Hiker1

Hi guys! Just a quick update - I'm triggering tonight for Wednesday morning retrieval! Looks like I'll have 6 follicles! My E2 is 1951, follicles are: 22,19,18,16,14 and 14. 

Bronte do you think that 22 will be "overcooked" as you said? Now comes the stress and waiting after all the buildup. I'm cautiously optimistic...


----------



## BronteForever

No I don't, that's in great range and your E2 isn't too high. So you should be good girl. Mine was 26.6 on the day I triggered. That's 4 extra mm and all my others ones were much higher. Plus, my e2 was almost double yours, which suggests they were going to grow more in a short time. Yours sound like perfect range!

You got this girl. I have a really good feeling about this cycle for you! Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## lemon_tree

Yessssss that all sounds great!!!! Good luck, Hiker!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Smille24

Hiker that sounds amazing :yipee:!!! I know you still have to wait and see if they make it, but it sounds like things are looking up. I said a prayer for you today and will continue to do so.


----------



## star_e

Hiked what promising news! 6 follies! So excited for you. My fx! Keep us updated on tomorrow. Sending you warm wishes and positive energy for tomorrow!


----------



## Hiker1

Thank you all! I'm feeling hopeful and positive.


----------



## star_e

i had my appointment today and nothing has grown yet. this happened on the cycle when i overstimmed too. it was nothing, nothing and then boom too many. i asked her if this was normal and she said "yes it will probably be a long stim, not as long as last time". last time my stim was 31 days! most people stim for 9 to 11 days i've read. im already on cd6 (meaning i've taken the stims for 5 days already) and am worried that my cycle is going to be very long. sometimes i think she forgets that when i did overstim i had also taken clomid 150mg on the same cycle and b/c i was not responding she decided to add to the protocol the injections. she deemed me clomid resistant, but when this other doctor there had to scan me when she was out he told me it probably did have an effect and that contributed to the overstimming. i think clomid did have an effect so if she is thinking of doing 75 until we get something it could be a very long time of nothing. im just worried. 

are long stims less effective?

my next appointment is friday. i guess i should just ask her how long do people typically stim and mention that last time when i overstimmed i had also taken clomid.


----------



## BronteForever

You are using clomid for IVF? I've never heard of that. Is it a Mini IVF? What country are you in?

Why are they using clomid, instead of an injection medication?

Sorry I don't know anything about that in relation to IVF.

EDITED: never mind I think I read that wrong. So you used Clomid at the same time last time for IVF to stimulate you as well? What meds are you on? And what doses. 31 days seems super long.


----------



## star_e

sorry i was unclear.

when i overstimmed, i was trying to do an iui. they started me with clomid 150mg and i was deemed clomid resistant. in order to try to save the cycle, doc added FSH injections at 75 for 6 days. it was nothing nothing and them boom i had like 20 follies. so cycle was cancelled b/c it was an iui cycle and at that time i was not considering IVF.

now i am going to do IVF for the first time. and she started me at 75 gonal-f, but if people typically stim for 9 to 11 days and i have taken FSH for four days already (i put five days earlier, but technically i have not taken my dose today yet so when she scanned me she saw me with only four doses) and there is no growth thus far, i am afraid that she thinks i will overstim b/c she is not remembering that on the iui cycle i overstimmed i also took clomid. she thought clomid had no effect, but this other doctor told me he thought it did have an effect.

when she said it might be a long stim, i was totally confused. i should have asked more questions. i don't think we should do a long stim. 

aren't long stims less effective?


----------



## star_e

they are also not giving menopur or whatever that drug is called. is that unusual? im only doing the gonal-f.


----------



## BronteForever

Oh okay, so you had already been on clomid for that cycle. I'd imagine that's partially why it took so long to take affect. I'm not sure the rational for stimming you that long either then. I'd ask. I was on two injections a day (150 Menopur in the morning and 150 Gonal-F in the evening - then I added in Ganirelix on day 6 I think to prevent ovulation). 75 of just Gonal-F seems like it might take awhile. 

I've seen plenty of people only on Gonal-F or Follistim and I think by itself is fine. I think the reason for doing two seperate ones is just if they are worried one won't work you have a "back-up" if you will. If they know you respond to Gonal-F, I'm sure you are fine. 

But if you are only taking once a day that's kind of low. Or are you twice a day with that dose? But there might be a reason for it. Maybe they are trying to replicate the IUI cycle somewhat when you had 20 follicles. Or they are worried about OHSS with you since you have PCOS so they are going slooowww. Seems odd though. Another lady on here with PCOS also said stimming faster and with higher doses helped on her second cycle. When I had to stim for 12 days instead of 10 which is the average, I was a bit worried. And I did end up overstimming. Though I think I would have been fine had I just gone even 1 day less.

I wouldn't worry you haven't responded much yet though. This is likely your first real scan and you should start to see growth alot in the next few days. If you are going too slow though, I'd ask the rational behind that. I'd be surprised if they didn't up your meds a bit after the next scan if you haven't grown much.

Good luck!


----------



## star_e

yea i need to ask for sure next scan. i wish i didn't find it so hard to ask questions. im going to try to work on that more.

i am on the 75 dose only once a day. and it does seem low to me, but maybe she's just afraid i'll get too many too quickly. i dont know. i know that i have responded to gonal-f well before. when i did my iui cycle she said i am very sensitive to it. it at least reassures me that you have heard of others using just gonal-f before. i guess i'll know more on friday.

going to ask her how many days she thinks i'll stim for and if she says anything more than 11 days, i'll follow up by asking her whether she thinks, for me, a longer stim is better than a shorter stim. 

how many scans a week do any of you get when stimming?

for me this week, i'll have done 2, which makes sense b/c i had not growth so far, but hoping that when it gets closer to crunch time that its more than 2.


----------



## BronteForever

I went every other day for ultrasound and blood work. It worked fine until the end and if nothing else we learned I have to go daily then. 

Don't be afraid to ask!


----------



## lemon_tree

Good luck, star!! I hope you don't have to stim for too long. :hugs:

Hiker, I need an update! How are you?


----------



## Hiker1

Hi friends, 
Sigh. Well the retrieval went ok, we got 4 eggs. They called this morning to tell us sadly only 1 fertilized. I know it only takes one, blah blah blah, but I'm trying to be realistic and I'm sure the odds aren't good. At first I was like oh well. No surprise, but now it's hitting me and I'm very sad. I asked if we might consider a day 3 or, if not and it does make it to 5, should we consider freezing it and going again? There is a noon meeting the nurses and docs have today and the nurse said she'd ask and get back to me. Any other questions I should ask? I wonder why thus happened? I seem to respond well on this protocol. Hubby and I took all the supplements, I meditated, did acupuncture, I'm off work so I'm not stressed, I cut out toxins, hubby and I both stopped drinking...I don't know what else I could have done?? Sigh again.


----------



## lemon_tree

I don't know what questions I'd ask. But I do know that it only takes one. :hugs:

Big hugs to you. I bet you are so anxious about that meeting today. I hope they call you back quickly.


----------



## BronteForever

Oh, I'm so sorry Hiker. This stuff sucks, so much. I'm so sorry only one of them fertilized. You did seem to be responding really well. I'm keeping my fingers crossed so much for you that this embryo is perfect and makes it to transfer and does well.

I don't know what to tell you on Day 3 vs day 5, but I know it's a huge choice and really hard to decide. You have better chances at day 5, but if you do nothing and it doesn't make it you are left wondering "what if." None of this stuff is easy, so you just have to do what you think is best and that will be the decision for you!

This is my fear with trying all this stuff and it not working, because none of that has been proven to really have results, but at the same time, you want to try "something" rather than nothing. I honestly think alot of it is the stimming protocol. And unfortunately you don't know what one will work until you try it. That is so hard.

Any reason why they think there were only 4 there?


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks everyone - Bronte, not sure what you mean? I had 6 follicles but they only got 4. I know not every follicle has an egg inside, nor is it always possible for every egg to be retrieved. I was ok with 4. We'll see how this little one does, but if it doesn't take I'll definitely be asking what the next protocol will be, what went wrong with this one, etc. Unfortunately every time this happens, the docs just chalk it up to egg quality. But I'm left wondering, "how do they know for sure?" Could there be a sperm issue?


----------



## BronteForever

Yes that's what I meant, if they just chalked it up to not having an egg in there. I thought you had more overall follicles this time but you got the same amount of eggs, correct? Just curious if they gave you any other answers. When I had my retrieval the doctor pointed out that some of the "dark" spots could have been endo and not actual follicles for me. I found that odd, but interesting. Anyway, I was just hoping for more for you!

And I'm dealing with the same thing in regards to egg quality and frankly I've found out that I don't think they honestly do know. Egg quality is sort of the black sheep of the family it seems like and there's no way to really "know" exactly if an egg is good until you check to see how it responds or if it develops. One of the embryologists on Facebook told me there are certain characteristics that can help define it if an egg looks too mature, but it doesn't seem like most report that. Should be a standard thing to look at in depth, given that seems to be most of what causes failed cycles. 

Anyway, keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Smille24

Oh hiker, I'm so sorry this happened. I hope the dr can determine why this keeps happening bc not only are these failed cycles devastating, but you're putting a lot into them. I really hope it happens for you soon :hug:.


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks Smille, I think, sadly, this is just the nature of DOR. Eggs are crap, things are failing in my ovaries...just have to accept this is going to take a lot of tries, and a lot of failures, and accepting that there's no guarantee any of it will work. But I feel we have to give it all we have, every chance we can, until we have no options left. Still not anywhere close to moving toward the donor egg route. And trying not to lose hope on this one little one we have going so far...


----------



## BronteForever

DOR does sound like it sucks. If you haven't seen this fertility clinics page, I love there page on egg quality, because it has drawings that make sense to me!

https://www.advancedfertility.com/eggquantityquality.htm

And sadly it does seem just about repetition. Why does it have to be so expensive to repeat all these?

Really hope this embryo came from a Green Dot for you!


----------



## star_e

hiker - don't really know of what questions to ask and honestly don't know about the day 3 vs day 5 decision. maybe ask your doc about the pros and cons. how long were you stimming for? i really hope that if you decide to transfer instead of freeze that this little bean sticks. you deserve it and im holding out much hope for you!

this entire ttc is so confusing to me. its too expensive to just be trying things and not really know. but of course they have to try a protocol to see if it works. i thought i was going to avoid the exploration part b/c ive done iui before and we are using the same exact drugs for ivf, but i can tell already that this protocol might not go my way. there is too much unknown, too much that has not been communicated to me. the endless worry....


----------



## Neener

Hi Ladies -
Would it be ok for me to join?
I've gone back and read the whole thread. You ladies have been through so much. Congrats to those of you that got your bpfs.

Hiker - I've been following your journey and am rooting for your eggie. Hoping this is all you need. 

Bronte - sorry to hear about your last cycle and I hope the next one is more fruitful. At least you know what to expect now. 

Lemon - glad your surgery went well. Wishing you a speedy recovery so you can move forward.

AFM - DH and I were married in Nov. 2014 but didn't start TTCing until Feb 2015. In June 2015 my periods started becoming irregular and I was spotting and bleeding all the time. Went to OBGYN who told me my cycles probably got out of sync due to stress or random unknown reason. By January 2016 I decided enough was enough and scheduled appointment with RE, but unfortunately there was a 3 month wait for new patients. In March found out I had low AMH but everything else was ok - I have some PCOS symptoms, but not enough for a diagnosis. Dr. decided to do hysteroscopy to find out about irregular periods. That was done in June and in July had IUI round #1 with BFN. 

We just got a new insurance policy with my husband's new job so I went to my Dr.'s office to officially give blood for the beta for failed IUI. While I'm there I give them insurance information and ask them to verify IVF benefits. Good news is the policy does indeed cover some infertility - $18,000 medical and $12,000 drugs. Bad news is that although my Dr. is in network for nonfertility services, the clinic isn't considered one of the plan's Center of Excellence so they won't cover ANY infertility treatments. I really like my Dr. and the facility even though it's a 45 minute drive from my house and I was feeling like we were finally moving forward with a plan. There's a Center of Excellence two minutes from my work that I can go to (in fact, I almost went with them initially, but found out they had a 3 month wait for new patients). So I've called and left them a message to see if I can get an appointment and have my medical records transferred over. However, I'm just nervous that 1) I'll have a long wait to be seen 2) I won't like the Drs. as much 3) the Drs wont be as willing to treat me as I'm overweight and have low AMH numbers. These are all "what if" situations that may not even be realistic, but it's all I can think about right now. I knew we were going to wait out this cycle due to the insurance situation and that was already making me anxious but the thought of sitting out 2-3 more cycles to be seen by a new practice has me feeling a little defeated. What would you ladies do in this situation - should I try a couple more IUIs with my current Dr. and pay out of pocket or even an expensive self-pay round of IVF and hope the drugs are still covered so I can keep the ball rolling? Or just be patient to see when the new clinic can schedule me in? (Pretty sure that's the route that DH wants to go but he's not as panicked about my AMH numbers as I am). I don't have the luxury to not do anything bc my hormones are out of balance and I don't O on my own, so us trying naturally is futile and if I don't O there's a good chance I could start having irregular periods and thickened lining again and i don't want to go through hysteroscopy again. So if I take a couple cycles off I'll need to at least be on BCP so my hormones don't go wonky. 

Thanks in advance! I really appreciate the support these forums provide!


----------



## lemon_tree

Hi, Neener! Nice to meet you. :friends:

I've got low AMH, too (endo on my ovaries), so I understand that fear. What is your AMH #?

That's a tough decision. My insurance requires that I go through a COE, too. If I were you, I'd probably have another IUI or two at your current facility to avoid losing too much time, and save the $18k benefits to put towards going straight into an IVF cycle at the new place when you get seen. You may end up loving the doctors there, you never know!

Wishing you lots of luck and :dust: 

Let us know what you decide. I'm curious about what the other women here may recommend, too. <3


----------



## star_e

Hi neneer! 

I do not O on my own either and totally understand how frustrating it can be. I agree with lemon. If it were me I'd do an iui while waiting to be seen by the other clinic just in case. It could work. Let us know what you decide. Good luck!


----------



## BronteForever

Neener - welcome to the group. I think Lemon's suggestion sounds perfect. You don't lose much time and you might not have to use your med benefits for IVF then if the IUI works. I can imagine it would be hard to switch clinics since you have a good rapport with them and they seem to be doing a great job for you. But it's awful hard to turn down benefits like that. Even if you weren't successful for the IVFs, at least you wouldn't be out nearly as much money and could invest that into other options.

Though I just got told my BMI was the likely culprit of my failed IVF cycle. I don't disagree to some extent. So I actually don't think it would be bad to just wait the three months and focus solely on losing weight and improving egg quality. My eggs were horrible. I focused heavily on what I ate and really tried to make it an IVF friendly diet of higher protein, low carbs, and hardly no sugars. None of that helped, but I did lose weight, which was beneficial in general. And if you want to add in supplements like Ubiquinol (CoQ10, which I was an idiot for not at least adding it in during my 3 months wait for treatment), then those take 90 days to take effect since that's how long it generally takes for an egg to grow. 

Whatever you decide to do, it sounds like you have options. So I really hope you have success.


----------



## Hiker1

Bronte,
Thank you for that link. I've gotten lots of other helpful information from that site before - they are great! It really helped me to understand the egg quality thing - that it's just like rolling the dice. Although if I were the one in charge of how women's bodies work, I would say logically that the "good" eggs would be released first and then in order from best to worst. :) But I guess this explains how my friend, who gave birth yesterday at 42 to a healthy baby boy, had 3 miscarriages when she was 39. I'm hoping my one is a "green dot" too! I'm holding my breath until tomorrow and hope the little one is still going when they check it tomorrow on day 3.

Nurse yesterday said the docs would like to push for a day 5 fresh transfer and to not freeze because it's just the one. They said there is no better success rates with day 3, and if they make it to day 5 and are looking good, then the odds are much more in our favor. If they arrest after day 3, they would have likely done so in the body too (she said). So just trying to stay optimistic for our one that we have and go from there!

Also, some good news today - my husband and I got genetic bloodwork results in, as we were tested for 281 different diseases. While we are both carriers for various things, there were none that we were both carriers for, which essentially makes the likelihood that any child of ours would have any genetic conditions very, very unlikely. A big relief!

Star e, I stimmed for 10days. Last protocol I believe it was 12 days. This time my follicles developed faster and my E2 went way higher, but in the end, for both retrievals on the 2 protocols, they got 4 eggs. Last retrieval (on antagonist protocol, natural start) 2 fertilized, and then this one (microdose lupron, BCP's), 1 fertilized. So based on that I guess we have learned that there isn't one protocol that has proved to be drastically better than the other for us. I'm looking online and found another protocol, Estrogen Primed Antagonist, that looks promising. If this round doesn't work, I want to ask about that. Like you have both said, unfortunately due to the high cost, it's not like we have the luxury of trying all these different things and tweaking things month after month to see how changing one thing or another might affect results. Some folks only get one or 2 tries with IVF and then that's it. It's so frustrating to be hindered by finances when trying to make a baby....how's your stimming going? sounds like you are a special case with having to go on for an extended number of days. Hope you are feeling a little more comfortable with what's going on with this process since you've done some research.


----------



## Hiker1

Neener, Hi! and Welcome! 
Sorry I didn't see this page of posts when I just responded a few mins ago. You sound a bit like me with around when you got married, started TTC, got in for treatment and got new insurance that included IVF. If I were you, I'd call the new place ASAP and explain the situation. When I switched docs in May (yes I liked my old docs but I had to switch because there facilities were too limiting) and called my new place, they initially told me 3 month wait as well. But after keeping them on the phone a while and explaining the situation, they changed their tune and got me in like a week later! I think because I was already in the process of getting treated somewhere, then I wasn't considered a "new" patient exactly. You may want to try that.

As for the IUI thing...I don't know. I guess it depends on how much they charge and if you can afford paying out of pocket. It may not work, but you'll feel better knowing you gave IUI's your fair shot. And then again, it may very well work!! 

Regardless if it does take 3 months to get it, I agree with Bronte, do what you can to prep for that cycle: lose some weight, exercise, eat well, cut way back on drinking, start Ubiquinol and high quality DHEA (both have shown to improve egg quality). You may want to read "It Starts With the Egg" to read about the research behind a lot of supplements and lifestyle changes that are said to help improve your eggs. Like Bronte said, you want to start doing those things 2-3 months before your IVF cycle. (...come to think of it, I only just switched from plain old CoQ10 to Ubiquinol a few weeks ago and to better DHEA about a month ago, so if this cycle is a bust, maybe in September those supplements will have caught up and the eggs from that cycle will be better because of the better quality supplements I'm taking now...)

Nice meeting you and let us know what you decide!


----------



## BronteForever

Oh to follow up with what Hiker said, my clinic also had about a three month wait for the first appointment, but I got put on a "waiting list" if they had cancellations. They got me in within about 2 weeks then.


----------



## star_e

Hiker congrats on the genetic blood tests results. that's great news. i am sending you tons of wishes and positive energy that you are able to transfer the one. so today is the day they check it? will they call you? if its still going strong today then you have to wait two more days to see if it makes it to day 5? oh hiker, im rooting for you! please keep us updated! fx!

afm - had my appointment yesterday and still no growth. i didn't ask her how long we would stim for. how i forgot to ask that i do not know.

i did inquire about the effectiveness of uping the dose to get more eggs; i also told her that i was hoping to freeze the leftover eggs if we are lucky enough to have any leftovers. or even any eggs at all. 

in response to upping the dose she said something that i didn't really understand. she said that the number of eggs i have is predetermined by the cycle and that uping the dose would not give us more eggs. 

then she went on to say that if we wanted to up the dose more we would have had to do that at the beginning of the cycle. did not really understand that either, especially given that we are uping the dose from 75 to 100 now given that i still have had no growth. i was in a rush to leave b/c they were running way behind schedule so i couldnt stick around much to ask further questions. 

i also asked her how many eggs she thought we'd get and she said ideally we would want 8 to 10. but she said pcos is tricky and that we could get like 20. she also told me that a higher number does not necessarily mean good. she said if i got like many eggs like 30, its possible only 2 would be good eggs. she sort of made it sound like if there are too many that is not good b/c they are prob bad quality. 

i've learned a bit about good quality vs bad from this thread and things that can be done to improve egg quality, but it seems like those things (i.e. supplements) take time to take effect. if i started taking some this cycle it prob would not help much.


----------



## BronteForever

That is correct that usually too many eggs means bad quality for a lot of them. That's why studies have shown that 13 is apparently the sweet spot between having enough and still having decent quality eggs. 

Glad she's upping your dose just a bit. My question to her would not be upping the dose to get more eggs but to get them to the growth they need to be at within a reasonable amount of time. 

I've not heard of really long stimming protocols. Doesn't mean they don't exist and your doctor might have very good reasons for doing it. But if it's close to the 30 days you mentioned before that just seems so long and I'd be curious what her thought process is for doing such a long time. Whatever it is, I really hope it works for you. I'm following because I'm curious to see as well.

Hiker - fabulous news about the genetic tests. So glad to hear that!!!!!


----------



## star_e

thank you bronte for suggesting a question for me to ask. i will try to make the connection between length of stimulation/protocl and size of follicles at the next appointment, which is monday. 

the problem with my clinic is that i get the sense that they get frustrated with too many questions and that makes me feel pause to ask more. i need to work through that though b/c this is very costly and i just want to make sure that i do everything i can this cycle to make it effective.

i have this feeling it's going to be a long stimulation. i mean no growth at all with 7 days of stimulation. maybe by monday i'll have some signs of growth with the slightly higher dose.


----------



## Hiker1

Well guys I got the update that amazingly it's still progressing normally! Transfer is scheduled for Monday! Last time my 2 slowed growing after day 3, so I'm trying to prepare for that possibility. But still trying to be hopeful.
Star e, I hear you about the clinic getting annoyed with questions. I feel the same way. Actually the doctors are worse and seem more impatient than the nurses, but I try to tell myself that I have every right to ask as many questions as I want. It's my body and definitely my money, so if they want to get annoyed and impatient, that's their issue, not mine. Who knows, they may be overworked, overstressed, ot just hate their job! Try to ignore them and keep asking away for your sake. You may ask to schedule an appointment with a nurse simply because you want to be better informed. They may just do that for you and be more patient with you if the time is carved out for that purpose alone.

I keep having this issue with one nurse. We have an online portal where they send your test results and instructions. A good idea, but not helpful if you are like me and have further questions. I've spent many days and too much time trying to email back and forth when a simple 2 minute phone call would have sufficed. The last straw was when my beta results showed a negative result my last ivf cycle and they sent me a freaking portal message. How impersonal! I requested to be called from now on, for if nothing else, a human connection through all this. And all nurse but this one will call me. No matter how many times I ask or they put in my notes, she still sends me messages. Case in point, the news today about my Embryo was from her in a portal message. Really? You can't call me? I has questions about the embryo and it's development I would have liked to ask. I want to call and complain but my husband says let it go.I still may here in a second...


----------



## star_e

Hiker! OMG, this is fantastic news! i know you still have to wait, but this is looking good. i am going to say a prayer for you and hope that monday is your day! fx as tightly as can be!!!!!! i wish the nurse would listen to you and give you a call!

with regards to asking questions. i mean i would be seriously proud of myself if i could become a bit of a stronger advocate for myself. i feel bad when i let their frustrations prevent me from getting information. and my clinic does not even have a portal. i never know any of my numbers. i never know anything. i asked them once for my medical records and they looked shocked and said they would give them to me and never did. i really should try to get this information as well. i have no idea what my hormones are like or amh, or anything. cause they tell me nothing.

and in terms with difficulty with nurses. it took me a very long time to advocate for myself after a nurse had treated me poorly and after observing extreme negligence by the nurses.

it started with the nurses complete failure to be able to draw my blood. they always had difficulty, but it got worse and worse. every time they drew my blood, two nurses would have to try. i would be stuck several times with each time resulting in them digging around inside to find the vein. i started to bruise horribly. 

i grew to hate the blood draws and i found my frustration with ttc morph into a distinct sickness. i had been frustrated before, but never had i been sick of ttc. and to think what tipped me over the edge was the blood draws! not the fact that i had been trying for months to ovulate. i felt hurt, bruised and just sick of it all.

one of the times i was stuck over 10 times, including on my forearm! i've been stuck on my hand as well. she kept going in and out and digging around once inside and i was crying as she tried to mop up my blood with gauze. my veins had already been bruised from her countless failures earlier in the week, which compounded the pain. when she finally did find the vein and started drawing the blood, the relief of knowing i would soon leave came to a sudden halt when she dropped the blood tube on the floor, forcing the needle to be yanked out of my arm. she had to go in again! it was awful. i was crying and could hardly move my arms. add to this the fact that when i first sat down on those seats, that are lined with paper, that they do the scans in, i didnt look at the seat when i sat down, and when i got up i saw there was blood on the seat. they had not changed the room! so i sat on someone elses blood. it was so gross. and completely unprofessional. 

and i told no one at the clinic about any of this.

then when i came back a few days later with my arms black and bruised from her failures, i told her i was very hurt and sensitive and she said
oh come on how painful can it be? i was in SHOCK when she said that. didn't she know how painful it was from seeing me cry and hearing about my fears of it and from all of the bruises. she was the one who had to recommend a special cream for me to use to minimize the bruising. up until that point i had taken all the negligence, her insensitivity, the complete lack of professionalism with not cleaning out the room that one time and said nothing about it. this was the last straw for me. I decided to tell the doctor everything that had been going on, including that the nurse once told me in response to me saying that the blood draws were difficult for me that i don't know anything about her or what problems she has or what she has to go through. 

i now get my bloods drawn at a different lab, which makes ttc even more time consuming during the work week b/c i have to go to a different lab and then go to the clinic for the scans. its been very stressful. but the nurses at the new lab are fantastic. they are amazing and get my vein on first try. i could not be more thankful to be in the hands of truly skillful nurses.


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker - I'm so excited your embryo is going strong. Such positive news. I'm keeping my fingers crossed so much for you. 

It's hilarious to me to here you complain about the portal because all I've been complaining about is the phone calls. I never seem to get them at a good time and you have to drop everything to answer or else you get a message and have to call back and play phone tag. I'd prefer some stuff via a portal because I'm very visual and would rather get it in writing to look at. But I totally could see the frustration of having more questions. Hopefully they are fine with phone follow ups or messaging back. 

I just think no matter what it's probably a hard thing to communicate so there's definetly not an easy way to do it. Hope you can get some answers though. 

Star - you can do it. Just make yourself. They can deal with it. I've had to learn the hard way to stick up for myself and it's taken along time to be able to do it and sometimes I still don't. But you are paying them a lot of money the least they can do is sit down and answer your questions. I actually ask the nurses most everything as well. Because the only time I saw my doctors were via appointment. So maybe setting an appointment up to get more info with either the nurse or doctor is a good idea like Hiker mentioned. If they are too rushed during your appointments that means they are scheduling too close together so don't feel bad about asking then either because maybe it will get them to understand they need to spread it out a bit more to give proper time to each patient.

Your nurses sound completely insensative. Incredibly frustrating. I'm harder to draw blood from as well because of my veins and I bruise easily. It does hurt when they have to take so many attempts. Especially when you are getting them done so frequently. They should be more sensitive. It's already an incredibly emotional process. 

Luckily I've had amazing nurses and ultrasound techs. My doctors I could live without a few of them. But hopefully when my doctor returns my next cycle will be a completely different experience. It does make it harder without good care.


----------



## star_e

Bronte - yea the nurse was super insensitive. i'm that i spoke up. i'll try to continue to speak up and if its not working than it might be a good idea to set up an appointment dedicated specifically for that as hiker and you suggested.


----------



## lemon_tree

Hiker, I'm so excited and optimistic for you. <3

My RE's office is super hard to reach by phone. I leave messages and they take forever to call back. It's so frustrating. 

Hoping this transfer moves forward and goes well so you get your sticky bean and you can be done with this crazy process and all the stress that comes with it. <3

Star, that nurse and whole experience sounds awful, I'm so sorry. I think Bronte's suggestion of dedicated appointments is a good one. They owe you answers and patience. 

Bronte, you totally inspire me with your fierce drive and determination. I'm glad I met you on here. :hugs:


----------



## BronteForever

Lemon - that's so sweet of you to say. I'm so glad I met you as well and I'm getting super excited to cheer you on with your first IVF cycle soon. 

I am pretty determined now but it's taken me quite awhile to get to this point and merely because I know I don't have a lot of time left, especially if I would like more than one biological kid. Hopefully it didn't take me too long to reach this point and we can make it happen. We'll see.


----------



## star_e

Hiker, any news?

afm - went in for an appointment. still no growth. but estrogen level did go up a little bit. she said there are about 20 follicles that look nice (not sure what nice means though), but they are all <10mm. we are upping the dose to 125iu. as of today, i have been stimulated for 10 days (7 of those days i was on 75iu and 3 of those days were 100iu). my next appointment is wednesday and she says she really thinks we will start to see some in the 10-12mm range by then. its hard to tell when retrieval will be, but i guess if she had to guess, she thinks it would be by the end of next week. im worried though...long time to go without any growth. the stimulation has been long and im just hoping i have chance.


----------



## lemon_tree

Hiker - been thinking of you. I hope you had a your transfer today. <3

Star - 20 is a nice number! I'd love it if they grew a little faster for you, but don't lose hope. Everyone and every cycle is different. :friends:


----------



## BronteForever

Star - she's obviously worried about overstimming you because of your PCOS and 20 follicles, so I'm sure that's why they are going slow. I wouldn't worry about it. They are the experts and there's probably a good reason they are doing it slow in your case. Glad she upped it a bit again, and it sounds like she's keeping an eye on everything closely, so hopefully you will be good! 

Hiker - I'm thinking about you as well and curious for an update. Keeping my fingers crossed you got to transfer today!


----------



## star_e

Fx for you hiker!!


----------



## Hiker1

Yes we transferred but sadly it only grew to a 10 cell. After the doc told me that I clammed up and didn't sat a word throughout the whole procedure. Just wanted to get out of there and go home to bed to get this day over with. I just don't understand what I did to deserve this.


----------



## star_e

Thanks for the support lemon tree and bronte! Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## lemon_tree

Aw, Hiker, I'm sorry to hear that, but hopefully it's growth will pick back up now that transfer is complete. I'm not losing hope yet. <3


----------



## BronteForever

Oh Hiker, I'm so sorry. Sending you hugs. This stuff sucks so much. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you the embryo picks up and grows quicker in your body. And it's a success but I do know it's not anywhere near where you'd like for better success. So I'm so sorry about that. 

I also seem to be dealing with low quality eggs and it's not fun at all because you don't know what to focus on the most to improve. 

Most of the recommendations for supplements, acupuncture, etc. honestly don't have very good stats behind it because they haven't been tested very well yet. I honestly don't understand why they haven't devoted a lot of time to researching this since egg quality seems to be one of the biggest reasons for failure. 

If this one doesn't take were you wanting to do another cycle? If so I'd keep at everything you are doing and make sure it's a minimum of 3 months. 

I'm really pulling for you!!


----------



## Hiker1

Yes definitely will do another cycle. We aren't giving up any time soon!!


----------



## Smille24

Oh Hiker, I am so sorry it didn't grow the way you wanted it to &#128577;. Maybe the outcome will be a positive one, you never know. Miracles happen when we least suspect it. When will you have a definite answer of whether it worked or not?


----------



## star_e

Hiker - I did some reading and have seen there are success stories with embies that had some slowed growth. so i am very much hoping you will be one of those stories. if not, on to the next cycle. i'm rooting for you as are so many others. fingers very tightly crossed for you!


----------



## Hiker1

Thank you all. Your support means more than I can express. I feel so alone sometimes! I had a dream last night that I poas and it was a BFP!! Like instantly two bright pink lines! I'm trying to not get my hopes up...seriously to protect my sanity...but my body and mind must really want this if I'm dreaming that way. I've read a couple success stories of 5 day multi-cell embryos too, but I do think that's the exception. I go for my beta one week from today, 8/10. Last time I started spotting the night before so I'll be on the lookout for that. Bronte, I hear you about the supplements. You hear so many different stories about their effectiveness, and my goodness I've been taking them a few months now - I would have hoped this round would have been at least slightly better than the one 2 months ago if they had done any good. Same with the acupuncture. Been going (and spending lots of money I might add) for regular treatments since March and I haven't seen any improvement, so I am going to stop that going forward. The one acupuncturist I went to on my transfer day, before and after the transfer, was a different one since mine was on vacation, and this lady was older and checked a lot more things on me, including my pulse and tsk tsked, saying I had "weak blood" and that I would never get pregnant without improving my blood with herbs. I'm willing to try anything at this point- maybe I will try some herbs next time.


----------



## BronteForever

The exception has to be someone though, correct. So why not you? You are do for some good news. Really hope the dream was a good omen. 

There is just no way to know what will affect quality, I think. That's why it's so frustrating! They really need to study this stuff more. I made my husband pull several research articles about egg quality and I'm going to study up soon to see what out there actual exists and has been looked at somewhat. Even with that, ever body responds differently though. Wish it would be a simple fix.

There's so many things they suggest, but you can't do all of them. It's impossible. 

And what the heck does "weak blood" mean?


----------



## star_e

i have not been taking any supplements b/c i'm just not sure if they will work and i don't want to spend so much. i was thinking of trying acupuncture, and maybe i will. does it calm you? i've never done it before. i too would like to know what weak blood is?

so here is my updated from today:

apparently still no significant growth. there was one at 12mm, but all the others were under 10. my estrogen level is crawling up. its at 81 now. so still very low. nurse said she only sees five that look like they might grow. she said all the others are too small. all of them are on the right ovary, nothing seems to be taking off on the left at all. so i went from one appointment thinking i had 20 (granted thats the total, they were very small at that time too) to thinking i have five. hopefully we get something this cycle. i hope i make it to transfer stage. i was also told that i have brittle pcos and that they did not want to give me a very high dose to start off with b/c they were afriad my estrogen level would get too high too quickly and that that would impact the quality of the eggs. nurse also said that if too many grow at once it does not give the other eggs the space to continue to grow and that impacts the cycle as well. i'm not sure what to think though. when we were trying for iui and they overstimmed me, i had like 20. then when they did long and slow for another iui, i had 1. so it seems like they know how to control it a bit more than they think. they upped my dose to 150 and my next appointment is friday. 

i never know what to think after the appointments. i'm a bit tired of worrying. going to give myself tonight off and just eat some chocolate. 

hiker - i'm rooting for you. my fx for 8/10. good luck!


----------



## MMW430

Hiker, you really have had such a good attitude through all this. I haven't been on so much, but I was really hoping to see that everything had worked out in your favor. I know it might not look good, but maybe it will still work out okay this cycle. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Smille24

I just read your post on another journal and want to say I'm so sorry. I hope the dr can give you some advice on what to do next and not push donor eggs. Keeping you in my thoughts :hugs:.


----------



## lemon_tree

Awww boo. :( Hugs, Hiker.


----------



## lemon_tree

And more hugs. Hope you're ok. <3


----------



## Hiker1

Hi guys, sorry I thought I updated this page with my BFN result. I'm totally over it and just trying to have a break before I go back to school next week (I'm a teacher). We meet with my doctor on Tuesday for what someone called our "wtf" appointment (love that!). I want to talk about the cycle, what went wrong and why, and then come up with a plan for next time. I assume they won't be giving me any meds this month and just do a natural cycle, so we will definitely dtd and try naturally...which when I think of it, we haven't had a chance to do so since last December. Literally every month has been an IUI or IVF attempt. I know it won't work, but we can still try. Also I'm going to the Chinese acupuncturist on Monday to get some herbs. I really don't think it can hurt, and obviously the Western approach isn't going so well so far, so I'm going to give this a go to try to hopefully even out some imbalances that might be going on. So that's me in a nutshell...how are you all? I've been out of the loop since going on a little vacation with my husband since we are free from the grasps of fertility treatments for a little while. A few days in wine country was pure bliss...


----------



## BronteForever

Stranger things have happened. Good luck trying natural this cycle and hope you get a good plan going forward. So glad you got to enjoy a wine vacation!!


----------



## FPD

Hi there everyone, 

Sorry for jumping on here but I was wondering if someone could advise
me on NHS protocol for IVF, specifically regarding when treatment begins prior to stims. I just want to see if I get another shot at a cycle before it all starts. 

I have an appointment to get bloods in early September, then an appointment to plan treatment two weeks later. Do they start giving you medication straight away to quiet my cycle or does this all happen in the main appointment? 

I would appreciate any advice. I have been on this ttc journey for nearly five years, 1 early miscarriage and 1 chemical. I have very low amh so the dr was a bit reluctant to let me try IVF on the NHS. I have been with Napro for a while prior to this too.


----------



## BronteForever

Hey FPD, as far as I know, I think most of us on this thread are in the U.S. so can't advise you on NHS stuff, especially because they tend to do stuff quite a bit differently.

However, it honestly depends on what protocol you are put on to determine when you start treatment in relation to stims. Long protocols usually do downrigging as they call it where you are put on BCPs or other meds for up to a month to help "quiet the ovaries" before stims. While short protocols usually go straight to stims on around CD3 (your egg retrieval is often around 8-12 days after you start stimming), but there are so many variables in there.

Your best bet is to ask on the main Assisted Conception board about NHS stuff specifically. But like I said, even that seems to vary a bit by clinic, so you might not know what your clinic does specifically until your meeting.

I'd wager it's going to take a bit of time from bloods to actual treatment time though. The appointment 2 weeks after your bloods are drawn is like to only start talking about what you are going to be doing, so it could take a bit of time before they actually start you on anything.

Good luck!


----------



## FPD

Hi Bronte Forever,

Thanks so much for getting back to me and for the
Advice. I'm such a novice when it come to IVF. 

I have since noticed there is a a recently added
Thread for the uk so I'll check that out.

Thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## Hiker1

Hi all! Had our wtf appointment with the doc yesterday. I must say she is very doom and gloom. Said after our 2 IVF attempts that showed that we've done all we can do and that any more attempts are likely to have the same, negative, results. Of course the donor egg talk again. But since doing my research, I know that DOR is not a death sentence. I wish she was more encouraging like, well let's try something else, but she isn't. 

That said she said if I want to keep trying we can - just don't get my hopes up. SO, I asked about Estrogen priming, and she said we can try that. Although I'm technically not a low responder (or am I? They got 4 eggs at both my retrievals) But I find it strange that it's me suggesting the protocols. She doesn't seem very gung-ho about trying to work with my DOR - just keeps saying the likelihood is low, and that anything I do/take/eat/change in protocols isn't going to help anything. :( 

That said, we are finishing off this month as a natural cycle, then next month's cycle starting estrogen priming after I ovulate. (I secretly so want to get pregnant naturally this month just to show her! But I know it won't happen.) I've also started taking Chinese herbs, and by delaying things a bit, I am giving my body a month break from all the meds, while giving me more time to have been on good quality DHEA and CoQ10. 

Anyone know anything about estrogen priming?


----------



## BronteForever

I don't know anything about estrogen priming, but I can relate to the RE not being the most helpful with suggesting protocols. It is so frustrating and everything I've asked about regarding mine has been be promoting the discussion, but I think a lot of times they don't know and don't want to suggest stuff to get our hopes up too much. Because anything else would just be an "attempt." Yes it very well could work, but it also couldn't so they have to be realistic about letting you know that.

I'd rather have them suggest something though. It's so frustrating. My RE told me this last visit that he used to suggest people do a lot more attempts like transferring day 3 if things are looking bad just to try "something" but that over time he's learned that it does a disservice to his patients and now he's more cautious and realistic in what he recommends. I can get it because they don't want to get hopes up too much, but I agree sometimes it does feel like they are giving us a death sentence and it's not fun to get at all. 

Good luck on your next attempt.


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks Bronte, and I think that is probably where mine is coming from. She has been doing this for 37 years and maybe the truth just hurts when she keeps telling us the likelihood of success is so low. Having said that, I think she needs to listen when we say we aren't ready to give up, and try to be optimistic by telling us some options that we can try based on other DOR common protocols. Goodness, a simple Google search of DOR IVF protocols shows that there are several that are recommended. Why she is discounting them all as not likely to help is discouraging. But at least she's not refusing treatment, so if I can continue to bring up protocols and she's willing to do them, then I guess we are ok. Just feel like this is her job, not mine. Right??


----------



## lemon_tree

Hiker, I totally agree that she should be the one suggesting new protocols. :dohh: It's awesome that she has so much experience, but maybe she's gotten lax about learning some of the newer ones? Or jaded? There has to be a good balance between being realistic and being hopeful. I'm glad she's up to try the one you suggested, at least. 

I'm doing estrogen priming in my upcoming fall cycle. I didn't know it was helpful for DOR, though, which is good to hear. All I know so far is that they want me to go in on CD14 and at that point theyll do some scans and determine when to time starting the estrogen. I'll take estrogen through the rest of that cycle until AF and then after that, stimming begins. When I know more, I'll share it with you, but it sounds like our cycles might be around the same time as each other. If you learn anything new, I want to hear it, too!! <3


----------



## BronteForever

I totally agree. I feel like it's their job too. We are paying them a lot of money and I do feel like they should be making more suggestions, especially in your case since you have expressed interest to keep proceeding, she should have more suggestions of potential stuff. 

I got the impression from one of my doctors they didn't want to change anything with my protocol which I didn't understand at all since we got bad results. I agree there's things I can change but can't they suggest changes on their end too that might help? I was frustrated after that visit as well. 

Mine finally said he'd brainstorm protocol ideas with his fellow doctors at clinic meetings which I appreciated but he didn't give me much to go on in the meantime. 

Have you asked Mdc on the other thread more about human growth hormone during the cycle? I don't know a ton about it or if it's recommended for DOR but maybe another thing to talk to your doctor about. I think it's mostly for poor responders which I don't fit exactly but you might and it's more money but if it works it would be worth it.


----------



## hellodarling

Hi all! New here too. I'm 38, had about 4 chemical pregnancies last year, my egg quality is poo! I just went to my 3rd eval with an RE and i had one follie...just one lonely follie on day 2...boo. LH and FSH are both 28+, and in combination to lack of ovarian reserve, my chances of conception are less than 1%, or better than really good birth control.
She mentioned that my only chance of getting pregnant is with a donor egg or donated embie. I'd go the embie route, donated eggs are so expensive :(.

I'd love to hear your personal stories. Anyone else go the donated embie route? How was the process (physically, emotionally). I'd love to hear successes or failed attempts.

Thank you all :)


----------



## Hiker1

Hellodarling,
I'm so sorry to hear of your bleak numbers. I have not gotten to the point of a donor egg or embryo, and won't do so until I've exhausted all my options. I know others don't have much of an issue with it, but I feel that as long as I'm producing eggs, I have to try. It doesn't sound like your body is responding much at all, so it might be realistic for you to consider it. 

As for me, I'm continuing on my Chinese herbs and trying to stay healthy and positive for my estrogen priming cycle starting next month. The more I've thought about my doctor's response, the more I am coming to the conclusion I am going to look elsewhere if this cycle doesn't work. I continue to find doctors and facilities around the country where the doctors have detailed, published treatment plans for women with DOR, so I think I am going to take the plunge to go elsewhere. I'm trying to find the best options of facilities, and do my research ahead of time, so if things fail the next time, I have a plan. I will have to take a leave of absence and obviously it will be expensive, but so is buying a car, and this is a heck of a lot more important. I'm done messing around with clinics who aren't looking out for my best interest.


----------



## BronteForever

Hello darling - I don't have any experience with donor eggs or embies either but I wish you luck and so sorry you have gotten low odds but really hope donor eggs or embies will do the trick for you. 

Hiker - glad to hear you are starting back up again and I think it's wise to move on after three attempts with no success. Going to a clinic with more experience treating patients with DOR seems like a smart choice. I still think you should talk with your doctor about using human growth hormone in your next cycle. After reading about it while deciding for myself I've read a few success stories with it for women with DOR and really increasing quality on the remaining eggs for that cycle. As with anything and IVF there's not a ton of research on it and my doctor advised against it but I think the reason there's not a ton of info is because it was more expensive for a while and rarely used. Now it's gone down in price and used a bit more. Whatever you choose, best wishes!!


----------



## Hiker1

Thanks! I did ask about it actually. And they gave a very logical response. 1) They are SUPER expensive and not covered and 2) there is limited data on the effectiveness. They will not recommend or endorse anything to their patients that does not have sound research behind it. That was enough for me. Maybe at another clinic, if I have to go that route, will be more progressive and recommend it, but I am realizing that you are limited by your clinic's practices. If they aren't endorsing or open to trying it, you either have to accept it or go elsewhere. Which is probably why I'll end up at clinic #3 in Timbuktu next :)


----------



## BronteForever

Goodness - I think you are right. You are limited a bit. If they'd only do anything with strong research there wouldn't be much to try with IVF. And as far as I've been told the cost is only around $1,000 now for most places in the U.S. That's a drop in the bucket in my opinion to everything else we are paying for. 

Sorry you might have to switch clinics again and they aren't more open to trying things. 

Really hope the estrogen priming works for you and that does the trick. At least they are switching it up a bit at your request.


----------



## hellodarling

it sounds like you have a great plan going forward! All my best <3


----------



## BronteForever

Hellodarling - forgot to mention that I think most of the ladies on the "Inconceivable and beyond" thread that's pretty active on here have done donor eggs or embryos. They might be a great resource for you. 

I've thought about it if our next cycle fails but think I'm leaning towards adoption since I don't have a super strong urge to carry my own child. It's such a personal decision. 

Would you want to try with your own eggs at all first, despite the low odds? Again it's a personal choice and would be hard especially given all the financial involvement. But a lot of people need to start there before moving on.


----------



## hellodarling

BronteForever said:


> Hellodarling - forgot to mention that I think most of the ladies on the "Inconceivable and beyond" thread that's pretty active on here have done donor eggs or embryos. They might be a great resource for you.
> 
> I've thought about it if our next cycle fails but think I'm leaning towards adoption since I don't have a super strong urge to carry my own child. It's such a personal decision.
> 
> Would you want to try with your own eggs at all first, despite the low odds? Again it's a personal choice and would be hard especially given all the financial involvement. But a lot of people need to start there before moving on.

I absolutely would have tried IUI on my own if I had eggs. I don't have any left though, my ovary had one follie last scan, so my reproducing days are over. I'll check on inconceivable and beyond!!! Thank you so much for the direction!


----------



## BronteForever

You're welcome. Good luck to you. Keep us updated if you decide to move forward. Would love to follow your progress.


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker - 

Just checking in to see how you are doing. When do you start your next cycle with the estrogen priming? Really hope that does the trick for you.


----------



## Hiker1

Hi Bronte and everyone else! Thanks for thinking of me. I haven't been on here for a while as there hasn't been much to report, and I'm back to school so I've been a total nut job, stress ball. I'm glad I am not doing IVF right now because it would be too much. Things feel like they are coming together finally with school so hopefully I will be better equipped to start my next round! 

I got my confirmed ovulation surge Monday with my opk and bloods/US, so I start taking Estrace on 10/4. As I understand it, I will take that until my period (7 days after that), then I will begin antagonist and stims? Sorry don't have the paperwork in front of me right now for the exact timing.

Trying to just live my life, while still taking all my loads of vitamins and Chinese herbs. Every so often the pang of childlessness takes over, especially when I hear baby and pregnancy announcements. My sister-in-law's showers are coming up and I cannot bring myself to care in the slightest. I'm not helping my mom, and thinking of looking at her registry makes me want to vomit. My best friend had her baby yesterday - planned for a home birth and turned out the baby was breached and her foot started coming out before the ambulance could get there. Makes me so mad that she could be so careless to assume all would go fine at home, seems like such an unneccessary risk to take in today's day and age. Luckily baby are fine and emergency c-section, but shoot, had she gone straight to the hospital, it might not have been such an emergency. But again, probably more to do with me and my anger at not being able to be blessed with such a gift...and then to think some people take it so much for granted. I digress. hope everyone is well. Tell me how you are all doing. I hope someone out there has some good news?


----------



## BronteForever

That's coming up soon. Great news! And hopefully the semester calms down enough so it's not as overwhelming. Do you teach or are you in school?

So sorry you are having a hard time with being childless and then having everyone around you pregnant it seems. It can definetly get challenging especially when you are at a low point. And it is really hard to watch people take unnecessary risks or some people fall pregnant so easily, when it's been taking forever for you. Hang in there and hopefully now that everyone has almost had kids it might get a bit easier in some ways not hearing about the pregnancy stage. 

I seem to go in spurts with my emotions but usually seeing kids don't bother me much and lately I've been wondering more what it would be like without them. No idea if it's a defense mechanism for me or what. But today my friend asked me if I wanted to go to Greece with her next year and she knows we are doing IVF in January but forgot that would mean I probably couldn't. Anyway just thinking about traveling lots got me thinking life without kids would not be the worst for me. It's so weird how much our minds go in circles during this process (at least mine does). Sometimes I think it's just the waiting in general that makes our minds spin, makes us think crazier things, get more upset and bitter, and just feel everything more intensely. 

Anyway, hope it starts improving for you and the emotions calm down. 

AFM - not much going on. Just still trying to improve egg quality for my next IVF cycle in January.


----------



## Regin7

Hi, ladies! Wanted to share my experience while facing infertility issues. Our path had been quite long before we achieved success abroad - in Ukraine. I'm 40 yo, suffering from endo and pcos. We tried 1 round clomid which ended with BFN. Then 1 fresh cycle with 5-day 2 embryos using own eggs. Unfortunately it turned out to be a disaster for us as I miscarried 12.2 weeks. Yet another fresh OE cycle - and another failure. Our doc suggested moving to egg donation as the only option. So the greatest helping hand for us became *eviternity.org* where we found the possibility to have 1st app for free and get more answers. Thankfully our patient coordinator Josephine was extremely helpful and supportive. She's through the world of infertility herself, that's why she understood our anxiety about DE and did her best to explain the treatment plan in Biotexcom. Just in a couple of days after this consultation we signed the papers and headed off. From that very moment time flew, donor matching program was completed in 2 weeks. I wish we could find this palce much earlier! 
Thanks for reading and baby dust to all!


----------



## Hiker1

Hi all, just popping in. Finished my estrogen, got my period, took 7 days of Ganirelix, now tonight starting stims. Had an acupuncture appointment tonight to kickstart things and continuing on Chinese herbs. Staying busy and living life, as well as stepping away from the computer during these 2 months of no treatment, have all been a relief for me. I'm feeling renewed and ready to roll this cycle. Spent lots of time thinking of the next steps should this one not pan out. But not thinking too much on it since there's no sense in worrying before I know what we're dealing with. How are all of you?


----------



## lemon_tree

Hiker, that's brilliant!!! How have the mess been treating you so far? And what's your estimated retrieval date?

Not much here, on a Clomid cycle now and gearing up for an IUI next cycle. Insurance will approve my IVF meds after 3 Clomid cycles, so hoping to jump on the IVF train early next year. 

How are you feeling about the IVF experience so far?

It's good to see you on here again!


----------



## Hiker1

Hi Lemon,
I feel fine. Honestly trying to train my brain and use this time to think about what I will do when this cycle doesn't work. Adoption? Donor egg? Go to another doc somewhere else? That will be a huge decision, so as I go about my day, I try to think about how I feel about these things. I will still have insurance left for probably 2 more IVF rounds after this one, so I think it's worth continuing to try...but probably not with my doc due to their limited opinions and lack of desire to take risks with people with DOR. After that...if it pans out we just can't conceive...well today at least I am leaning toward adoption. Something about the donor egg thing I just can't come to terms with at this time. But I guess that's something we can decide later. That's just how I'm leaning today. :)

In other, freaking unbelievable, news. I found a lump on my breast last night. Like What. THE. hell. So my mind races to...it's going to be cancer...or at the very least they will have to do some crazy removal surgery and it will be my luck that we conceive and then we lose the baby. Based on how the docs freaked this summer when my brother was a carrier for a rare genetic disease, I am afraid to say anything in fear they will cancel this cycle. I want to get it checked, but also feel it's probably fine, but don't want the docs to freak again and risk cancelling me when we are SO close right now. My husband says to make an appt with the obgyn but there's no reason why the obgyn would need to share anything with the fertility doc...I dont know. But really. what the HELL!!! WHY???


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker - so glad to hear you are starting stims. Keeping all my fingers crossed for you. 

It's not fun to think about what to do after this process but it's great you'll still have insurance coverage after this that you can use. Hope you don't need it though and this is your round. 

That sucks about the lump you found. Really hope it's nothing and you can get checked out soon. Horrible timing though, yes. 

AFM - my next cycle will likely be the last since not sure we can afford much more after that. We'll see. It depends a lot on if I improve any and think it would be worth keep spending so much money on attempts. So I'm ready to get started with the next cycle!!


----------



## Hiker1

Hi all! Well I triggered last night and tomorrow is my retrieval. I am discouraged that I only have 3 follicles this round. I was under the impression that Estrogen Priming would give us the best result, but 3 is it. I have been doing so much to help egg quality in terms of supplements, avoiding BPA and toxins. I have heard that E2 priming can help with quality, so hopefully these 3 can all be retrieved and they are all good! Should this not pan out, there is a new doc at my clinic, so before when I thought I had to go elsewhere due to lack of options, I may have more options depending on this new doc's attitude and approach. She is the one doing my retrieval so I hope to talk to her about meeting with her should this round not work out. I just want lots of second opinions so I can make a good decision about what to do next. Maybe all the docs will look at my situation and say "donor eggs." But who knows. Gotta give the rest of this round a fair shake, but I have zero hope. 

After the retreival I have my boob check at 2:30 and a boob ultrasound at 5 at the hospital. Tomorrow is going to be a sucky day of appointments. :( 

Keep on the good path to helping your eggs, Bronte!!


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker I wish you luck at all your appointments today. Really hope the retrieval yields great quality eggs. Quality is so much more important than quantity. And I really hope you find the lump is no issue.


----------



## lemon_tree

Hiker, good luck today! I hope all your appointments go well, that your eggs are quality-riffic, and that your lump is totally benign. 

Big hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Hiker1

Hi guys, and thanks for the words of encouragement! After 2 years of roadblocks, got some promising results today. Had my ER this morning and went into it with 3 follicles. I thought 3 eggs would be wishful thinking. The new doc at my clinic was so wonderful and compassionate. Prior to the procedure she met with me and said "I know you've been through so much" which made me start balling. I asked if she'd be willing to give me a second opinion and/or be my doctor, but she said she would agree with my doc that the next step is donor eggs. I told her I wasn't ready and she actually encouraged me to go elsewhere in the country for second opinion/further treatment. 

THEN miracle of all miracles, we got SIX eggs! I still have no idea how that is possible. 3 follicles and 6 eggs? I've never gotten the same number of eggs as follicles, let alone MORE? I didn't know that could happen. She said there were 2 eggs in one of the follicles. WHAT?? Anyway, anxiously awaiting our fertilization results tomorrow, and the plan is to do a day 3 transfer. 

Then had my nurse's appointment and breast scan at the hospital - turns out it was a cyst, and actually I have quite a few in that breast. Nothing to be concerned about at this time, and I was thankful they didn't make me do a mammogram (I was punctured, prodded and scanned enough today to last me for a while!) 

Feeling positive - if just for today. :)


----------



## lemon_tree

Yessssss Hiker that's brilliant on all accounts!!!

Thank God they were just cysts! What a relief. I'm so glad for you. 

And 6 eggs with 3 follies?? You're my new hero, girl.

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## star_e

Wow hiker! That's such awesome news! Six eggs! Sending you the warmest wishes for a great fert report. And thank goodness it was a cyst. Sounds like a fantastic day for you. Fx!


----------



## BronteForever

Yay for good news on both accounts. So happy your cysts aren't concerning and they retrieved multiple eggs per follicle. Love to see it when that happens! Good luck!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi guys I was wondering if you dont mind me joining this thread a brief bit about me

Been with DH 7 yrs married nearly 4 been TTC since Nov 2013 one MC at 5 1/2 wks in Sep 2015, had all tests done got diagnosed with unexplained infertility there is no reason why we shouldnt be able to have children. Started Clomid in Jan 2016 for 6 months BFNS every month due to this and the fact I O every month like clockwork have been referred for IVF and have just been approved to have 3 rnds on NHS as both me and DH have no children.

I begin the tests at the fertility hospital on 03/11 have to give blood and DH has to give another sperm sample then just waiting to see what is next our consultation and further tests before the IVF starts xx

Im feeling a whole array of emotions about it all if Im honest nervous and anxious as this is like last chance saloon my last hope of having my own baby, worried that it wont work and also excited that this could be it and I could get the family I long for.

Sorry if this is long and thank you for taking the time to read on, I havnt had time to look back through the thread yet to read up on all your stories to get up to speed but I will xx


----------



## lemon_tree

Welcome, Angela. I'm so sorry for your loss. <3 Glad that you've got that referral in and hopefully the time flies by. I wish you luck and a speedy path to your sticky bean. :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Hiker- that is terrific news!!! I hope the transfer goes well and you get your bfp this cycle. I know it's been a hard journey for you, but there is hope. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Hiker1

Hi and thank you for all the continued positive wishes! We transferred 2 today on day 3. 1 was a 6 cell, grade C, the other was a 3 cell, grade B. I'm not an embryologist, but I do know that by day 3 there should be 4-8 cells. So the 3 cell might be out because it's not dividing enough, even though there is less fragmentation. The 6 cell I was hopeful until I saw the picture - tons of fragmentation - looks like the examples on the internet of embryos that have no hope. So again I'm not feeling so optimistic. I do not think this clinic will treat me again unless I do donor eggs, which maybe I'm crazy not to consider yet, but I'm still not ready. Next step is to travel elsewhere to see doctors who have more experience and openmindedness when it comes to DOR patients. It would be nice if it worked this round, but I'm not counting on anything.

Angela, welcome! I know where you are coming from, having starting this January also with a series of IUI's. This was my 4th attempt at IVF and 3rd successful transfer. Still no positives yet. That's wonderful you have 3 rounds paid for and I hope within those, you will have success. Welcome to post and share here as much as you;d like! Keep us posted on the testing.

Smille! Hello stranger! Is that a baby in your profile pic??


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker - I'm so sorry there's not a ton of hope. Do they know what causes the fragmentation by day 3? Is that egg quality itself? 

I will try to stay positive for you but I know it's not looking great. 

Angela - welcome and hope the testing goes well. This can be a long road but really hope you find success at the end.


----------



## Smille24

Hiker- I know nothing about fragmentation, but I am really pulling for you this cycle. If nothing comes of it, seeking a 2nd opinion is a great idea especially when you're not ready for that giant step. That's such a huge decision to make. 

Yep she's a little over 3 weeks now.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hiker I hope you get positive news got everything crossed for you and thank you for the kind words I know your journey down the IVF route has been a long one but Im hoping you get good news this time x

And thank you Bronte as well for the welcome xx

I know I am fortunate to have three rounds paid for by NHS and Im really hoping that atleast one of them works Im worried with being 33 they may give me bad news about my egg reserves and quality but I cant fret too much till they do the test xx Me and DH have already had the what if conversation if it doesnt work and said that 3 yrs of trying with 6 months on fertility drugs and 3 rnds of IVF hasnt worked then we wont be paying for any further treatment and will be looking at adoption instead then x


----------



## lemon_tree

Hiker, I'm still rooting for you. They chose to transfer those embryos rather than cancel the cycle which sounds optimistic to me. <3

Keeping hopeful and sending good vibes your way. :hugs:


----------



## star_e

Hiker my fx for you. I understand your concerns; still very hopeful! And I think it's great that should this not work that you are going to see someone else w more experience. You never know. Maybe a different protocol would help. Fx for this cycle!

Angela - hello and welcome to this thread! I know you from our other thread and as you know I'm always wishing you the best of luck :) Super hopeful for your IVF cycle!


----------



## AngelaALA

Cheers Star e I didnt know you was on this thread how you feeling any more symptoms yet not long npw till your next scan xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM been for first round of tests at hospital took bloods checking Im immune against Rubella and also check a hormone that can tell them about my egg reserves and DH gave his sperm sample so just wait for results to come back then we go for our first consultation how is everyone else xx


----------



## lemon_tree

Good luck, Angela, hope you get great results (and that you don't have to wait too long for them)! 

Not much here, currently on Clomid and awaiting an IUI this cycle. :coffee:

Hope you're doing well, Hiker!


----------



## AngelaALA

Goodluck Lemon FX this is uour month and you get your BFP xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I received a call today from the clinic we go for our first consultation next Friday at 8:30 we have to fill out some consent forms there sending out, take photographic ID and also a passport photo for them to keep on file the consultation can take up to an hour and we have to do blood tests for viruses which they make you take every three months the shocking thing is she said we make couples take the blood tests on consultation if theyre starting IVF right away which shocked me as its sounds like theyre not going to make me take all the tests again and we could be starting by the end of this month or next month. I will also find out our results next week to but I guess they must be okay if we're going to be starting ASAP xx

How is everyone else doing xx


----------



## lemon_tree

That&#8217;s exciting, Angela! I hope things move along quickly for you! <3


----------



## Hiker1

Well IVF #3 is a bust. Got my negative beta today. Sorry I don't post as much as before, but really I can't fixate on this anymore as I will drive myself crazy. And posting on message boards too much can make me crazy. I haven't cried - I am honestly so numb and used to disappointment it's like totally normal now. The only thing keeping me going is just to keep moving forward. Like "ok, now what." So I have contacted several out-of-state facilities- going for the big guns. Places that are known in the country for handling difficult cases. For doctors who aren't afraid of a challenge and won't push donor eggs for a quick fix. Now, if I get second opinions and the doctors say that's my best option, then I'll reconsider. But I'm not going down without giving it my all. I have a consult scheduled with Dr. Wang at SIRM in Manhattan on the 28th. He's supposed to be fantastic. I've also reached out to CRM (Cornell) and CCRM in Denver. I have no idea how I'll do this with my job (I'm a teacher) but I guess there's FMLA and unpaid leave and all that. We are switching Jan 1 to a new insurance that will give us fresh IVF coverage - thank GOD - so hopefully next year will bring a great doctor and positive news. 2016 can go to hell.


----------



## MMW430

Hiker1 said:


> Well IVF #3 is a bust. Got my negative beta today. Sorry I don't post as much as before, but really I can't fixate on this anymore as I will drive myself crazy. And posting on message boards too much can make me crazy. I haven't cried - I am honestly so numb and used to disappointment it's like totally normal now. The only thing keeping me going is just to keep moving forward. Like "ok, now what." So I have contacted several out-of-state facilities- going for the big guns. Places that are known in the country for handling difficult cases. For doctors who aren't afraid of a challenge and won't push donor eggs for a quick fix. Now, if I get second opinions and the doctors say that's my best option, then I'll reconsider. But I'm not going down without giving it my all. I have a consult scheduled with Dr. Wang at SIRM in Manhattan on the 28th. He's supposed to be fantastic. I've also reached out to CRM (Cornell) and CCRM in Denver. I have no idea how I'll do this with my job (I'm a teacher) but I guess there's FMLA and unpaid leave and all that. We are switching Jan 1 to a new insurance that will give us fresh IVF coverage - thank GOD - so hopefully next year will bring a great doctor and positive news. 2016 can go to hell.

There is a girl on this site, her name is "ashknowsbest". She traveled to CCRM, and now has twins. She went through a TON, but they were able to help her. Good luck. It'll work out eventually.


----------



## lemon_tree

Hiker, we're all rooting for you so hard. I totally get needing to stay away to stay sane, but I hope we'll still hear from you now and then. <3

Big hugs. You're giving it your all, and that's awesome.


----------



## Smille24

I'm still rooting for you and thinking of you. I totally get staying away. It has been a rough year for you, but I believe 2017 will bring you great things. I hope you find a dr who is committed to your case and doesn't give up so easily. Praying for good news for you.


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker. I'm so sorry. I also know CCRM is supposed to be fantastic. Don't know anything about SIRM but only because I haven't researched clinics much. I think it's great you are going to bring in more progressive doctors that have worked with challenging cases. It's also fantastic your new insurance will give you more IVF converage. I love seeing that since all the insurance around me sucks!!


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry to hear that Hiker here's hoping a second opinion and new Dr will do the trick xx


----------



## Hiker1

Thank you guys for all your encouragement. It really does mean alot. Any more I feel like I am so used to this black cloud that I don't even remember who I was anymore. I feel forever changed and I just don't know how long I can keep fighting. I know eventually we will have our family some way but this constant feeling of letdown is just weighing so much on me. It's like the feeling, not right after someone close to you dies, but maybe a week or 2 later when you are able to go back to work but you still feel the ache of the loss...and that feeling just hasn't left me and has slowly crept in and has stayed for going on 2 straight years. All I can do is try to move ahead but I don't know for how much longer.

In the meantime I have found this: https://www.augmenttreatment.com/ which I am getting super excited about since my doc says the issue is the mitochondria in my eggs have something wrong which is why the embryos aren't progressing as they should. It's not FDA approved, but if it's being done in Canada, it can't be that "out there". It is extremely pricey ($25K from what I've found) but if it might give us a chance, it might be the best $ ever spent. Will ask the docs in our second opinion appointments what their take is on it, but I am definitely intrigued... anyone know anything about it?


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker - so interesting. I haven't heard of the augment treatment but it's similar to one my doctor told me about they are working on to try to take a small portion from a donor egg (maybe it's the mitochondria - can't remember) and insert it in your egg. So the egg would keep your DNA but the transplanted part would assist in the growing and division of the embryo. Fascinating stuff. He said they can't do that in a clinical setting at all yet but the one you mentioned looks even more interesting. Would you need to travel to Canada then to have the procedure done? Or hopefully the doctors have another plan they can perform that will fall under your coverage. 

I totally get you on the cloud thing. I just expect nothing to work now so I think since the expectations have somewhat changed it does make it easier. You want to have a bit of hope but every time that happens I just get more bad news and then it's harder. Not sure I've found the correct balance yet either.


----------



## Regin7

Hardly have I ever thought we will face this one day. But no one seems to be ready emotionally for the treatments. Furthermore when you're told your eggs won't do. So you need another woman for the ivf procedure.
I remember that was heartbreak for all my family. :cry:
So dropped in to share our story. Me - 40 yo, a teacher working with kids every single day of my life. Watching others growing and developing but not ours.. Started TTC in June 2012 with no luck. After 8 months of trying started doing investigation and got to know about my endo and PCOS. That very year tried 1 round clomid - BFN. 1 fresh ivf with 5-day 2 blasts the following year ended in early miscarriage. 
Then devastated we all had to take a long break for emotional recovering. Though continued trying naturally. 2015 - another fresh ivf with OE - failure. DH's results came in healthy. Year 2016 started with the waiting for the miracle with Ukrainian Biotexcom clinic where we applied for ivf with donor egg. Previously had our free consultation with the patient coordinator in London through eviternity.org. This lovely lady shared her own family story, she was passing the treatment herself. And we were so thankful we could share things and absolutely understand each other. 
Our 1st app was conducted on 24th March. Since that date time flew. The process went quite fast and smooth. Donor matching program completed less than in 3 weeks. Synchronization -- finally ET. Our doc didn't reject so we put back 2 nice 5-day blasts. :cloud9: (3 blasts is the max with them and no age issue, only the health one). 
Well every start is a rollercoaster as we don't know what to expect. All these attempts and waiting and trying again.. But one thing is for sure - it's definitely worth doing! And I'm so thankful we could take egg donation route which brought me to life.. 
Good luck to all of you, lovely people, on this path X


----------



## AngelaALA

Thats a lovely story Regin I hope you have luck and it gives you your beautiful baby FX for you xx

Me and DH have already discussed the poor egg quality scenario Im fortunate enough to have a twin who has two beautiful children so we said if it turns out that that is our problem then we'll ask her to be a donor which I know she will be in a heartbeat I mean due to us being twins she's the closest match DNA wise to me xx


----------



## star_e

That sounds like a very good plan should you need donor eggs Angela. Fx that everything goes well for you. Is your appointment this Friday?

Hiked - I had never heard of augmented treatment. I read up about it and it sounds very interesting/promising. Hopefully when you speak with your new docs they have some suggestions on a protocol that works for you fx. Nice to know the augmented plan is there should you need it. Fx.


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM AF has arrived 5 days early since coming off Clomid my body clock has been off normally I have a clockwork LP every 15 days after O but since coming off Clomid Ive had a 13 day LP a 15 day LP but my post O temps were all rocky which is strange and now a 10 day LP I will bring this up in my consultation on Fri. I started spotting yesterday and today woke up in the morning and I was heavy sorry for the TMI but my temps are still high so they should plummit come tomorrow but it's still really odd, I also took a hpt today just to make sure and it was stark white BFN so Im definitely not preggo just hope its not a sign of any underlying problem got me a little worried xx

My appt is this Fri Star e and I am worried about it now as they may send me off for more tests now xx

How are you hun xx


----------



## Hiker1

Hi Regin,
Thanks for sharing. I am a teacher as well, and surrounded by and love all the little ones I work with. So I get it and how much I long to be able to do the same for my own child someday (hopefully) soon. You said you transferred your donor blasts - when do you find out the results? I hope you finally will get your child(or children) from this transfer. I am not opposed to DE but only after we have tried everything before that. We are lucky to live in a day and age with so many options - it's just how much do we want to fight for what we want and for how long? 

Angela, how wonderful you have a twin. It would make the donor egg process so much easier! Your consult is Friday? Let us know how it goes. Will this be to start IVF process?

As for me, I'm feeling really good actually. We had our consult with CCRM last night. It's unlikely we'll go there simply due to distance at this point, as we have some great options within driving distance (NYC). But the consult was eye opening in several ways because it confirmed a few things about my clinic and situation that I had been wondering about. First, the doc was very concerned as to why if our embryos arrested after day 3, did the clinic still push to have the embryos go to day 5? She said they absolutely should have transferred them early. (I asked the same at the time and it was like not an option). So that pisses me off that basically those 2 were a waste and who knows, may have turned out differently had they been transferred sooner. And second, she said the fact the embryos slow after day 3 actually might be the sperm and NOT the egg quality! Not that that's great news, but anything to not make me feel like I am to blame for this does give me some small consolation. She said (and I had found this on the internet after the first failure) that the sperm DNA drives the development past day 3. I asked my doctor this and she said "no, no, it's all the egg." So she is WRONG! So perhaps there is something we can do in terms of testing my hubby's sperm further and that will help? 

Also, it's been a stressful few days but I was able to lock down 2 in-person appointments at Cornell and SIRM - NY. We are going on my day off, Nov. 28, and meeting with some of the top docs there. I feel really excited and encouraged and hopefully the better facilities will know what to do with us. And it's not too far away so this is all good. I can't wait!


----------



## AngelaALA

Hiker thats interesting so if there is an issue with the sperm is there something they can do about it xx

AFM had my consultation today and did mention about myearly cycle he said its more than likely caused by the clomid and no to worry as they will be regulating/manipulating my cycle with drugs and putting me on progesterone after the insertion of the egg but I think its still wierd since that one day of heavy bleeding all Ive had is slight spotting and thats it but Ill not stress too much as Dr seemed fine about it xx

Well my egg reserves are fantastic a score over 5.5 is considered good and I got 12.4 so Im happy with that, they have found an issue with DHS sperm though he has low mobility so that looks like our issue which is odd as his first test 3 yrs ago didnt pick up on that but these guys now are the specialists and due to that we have to have the more intrusive IVF called ICJS where they physically inject his sperm into the egg. Due to me already having AF we cant start till next cycle so theyre sending all the drugs out then I go back on 16th Dec to go through all the drugs and a test as due to me having an op 12 yrs ago to remove pre cancerous cells they need to make sure that there is no scar tissue causing a blockage. At the appt they will tell me when to start the drugs and hopefully if all goes well by beginning of Jan I should be all pupped up xx


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker - I've also heard that about the sperm being a reason after Day 3. Most of mine were bad prior to that, but I did question my doctor about it about the two that survived past day 3 if it could be sperm related. He said it's possible, but frankly there isn't a good way to tell. 

I'm kind of with you though, that I just want to feel like something in this process is not all my fault. It's not a fun feeling and I want to share some of this with my husband. So possible is all I needed on that front. 

I'm curious to see what they tell you specifically though and what they recommend for it. Excited to hear about your next steps. Good luck!

Angela - great news about your egg reserves. It's always nice to get some positive news during this process. And sperm motility can vary some on the tests, but I'm glad they found it so your DH can work on improving the issue. And I"m assuming ICJS is similar to ICSI as we call it here. It's pretty common and does seem to help bypass lots of sperm issues! Good luck. I'm starting next round in January as well, so we might be cycle buddies.


----------



## AngelaALA

Bronte that would be lovely to have someone to go through the process with FX the Jan cycle is the one for you hun xx


----------



## Hiker1

Just popping in to say hello! 

Hardly seems worth updating much anymore. In summary, did a cycle of Mini IVF at New Hope in NYC. They got 4 eggs and 2 fertilized. Sadly neither progressed past 2 cells. So that confirms to me that either: Mini IVF is terrible for me, or, my egg quality has rapidly declined.

Either way we are starting this new year with fresh insurance, fresh lifetime IVF coverage, and a new doctor at SIRM-NY. He is so far so supportive and fantastic and I think is our best shot before resorting to donor eggs.

How are the rest of you? Here's hoping that 2017 is better in so many ways!


----------



## lemon_tree

Hey Hiker, it's so good to hear from you! I'm so glad you are starting fresh and feel particularly excited about the new insurance coverage. 

I hope you find good luck with this new doctor! What will your protocol be? When do you start?

AFM - in the midst of stimming for IVF, but not seeing much response so far. Taking it one day at a time. 

Big hugs to you. :hugs:


----------



## BronteForever

Hiker good to hear from you. That's amazing and wonderful you have such great IVF coverage. Very jealous and wish is was standard!

So sorry about the mini cycle but it sounds like you are now with a doctor that is your best chance and will hopefully be able to provide you with a child. 

Lemon - really hoping you see more growth when you go for your appointment tomorrow. 

AFM - I'm getting ready to start my next IVF cycle finally. We are doing a Lupron protocol this time. So starting Lupron next week on CD 21. Excited to finally be moving forward again.


----------



## Smille24

Hiker- I am glad you found a place that is very supportive and better for you in the long run. That's amazing regarding your insurance. Ours covers nothing for infertility. I hope this coming cycle is your last. I think of you often and hope 2017 blesses you with a baby.


----------



## Smille24

Hiker- just wanted to pop in and see how you're doing. Have you started a new cycle yet? I think of you often and hope you're doing well.


----------



## Hiker1

HI smille, how nice of you to think of me :) I have started estrogen priming and am waiting for AF to start, then we will begin ivf number 5. Can't belive it. 5 times of this crap. It's been several weeks of getting all my meds ordered, paperwork completed, an on Thursday had an EFT test, which involves an endometrial biopsy (ouch) to test if I have any receptivity issues. Unlikely, but I'd rather know now so if we do get good embryos I want to make sure there is absolutely no good reason they wouldn't implant. Should find out before we'd have to transfer hopefully. 

How is your baby? I love the steelers outfits!

Lemon how did your cycle go?

Bronte, what's the status on your cycle?

Anyone else out there still reading? What's going on with you all?


----------



## MMW430

Hiker I'm glad to see you're doing ok, and proceeding with everything. I had been wondering about you!


----------



## lemon_tree

Hey, Hiker! :wave: It's so good to hear an update from you!

5 times around. Wow. I hope this one brings you your success story. <3

My first cycle was cancelled. We got three eggs and none fertilized. It sucked. :nope: I actually start estrogen priming myself again on Tuesday and then stims shortly after AF starts! Looks like we'll be cycle buddies. :hugs:

Wishing you so much luck. Keep us posted!


----------



## Smille24

I'm sorry this will be the 5th time, but I hope this is the final cycle for you :hugs:. Just the words 'endometrial biopsy' sound awful, but you have a point it's best to know if there could possibly be any issues that could complicate things. I hope you get some good embryos this time around. Fxd for you!

Lemon- I'm sorry to see that none of your eggs fertilized. I hope this cycle is kinder to you.

Maybe next year the Steelers will make it to the superbowl &#129300;. Baby is doing really good...growing like a weed.


----------



## Smille24

Thinking of you Hiker :hugs:


----------



## Hiker1

Hi Smille, thanks for checking on me. Not sure if anyone else is still reading, but I figure it might be time for an update. So my last cycle, #5, was also a bust. I was feeling so hopeful with my new, wonderful doctor. They got more eggs than ever (10) and more than ever mature and fertilize (4) but again they all were highly fragmented and stopped growing at about 4 cells.

In the meantime, I got the results of that EFT test. It showed, of course, that I also have receptivity issues with my lining. So in other words, no embryo would ever be able to implant in my uterus at its current state. Kinda makes the past 2+ years feel like a waste. But at least we know now, and I am thankful to have a doctor who is looking to diligently to find a reason for our lack of success. So what that means is, and a likely cause among several reasons, was that I could have endometriosis. Yes, on top of all of this, I could have had endometriosis that was never diagnosed. 

So after my failed IVF, the doctor said I should get a laparoscopy to get a better look inside. Well I had it Tuesday, and wouldn't you know, the found some! My doctor was right again! They removed everything they could - it was minor, only stage 1, but still was there. So now I am at home recovering. 

As far as next steps, my doctor said it is actually a good thing that I have endo as it 1) explains some things (could be contributing to my poor egg quality all along!) and 2) we have some direction now. Had they found nothing, he said we likely would have been "stuck" (aka in my mind, time for donor eggs). So the plan is to supress me with BCP and Letrozole for 2 months, which should shrink any residual endo as I understand it, then stim again for likely our last round of IVF as our insurance will run out. If we still have the same results, well I'll feel like we gave it our all and I think will be at peace with donor eggs.

Which, on the DE note, I was losing my mind looking through profiles and trying to wrap my mind around having my child be genetically related to a stranger. Well life moves in mysterious ways sometimes...we broached the subject with my brother, whose wife may be willing to donate. And then today out of the blue, my friend came to visit me with her 3 month old. I finally opened up to her about our struggles and the surgery, etc., and she flat out said she would love to give me her eggs. I couldn't believe it. I can't believe someone could be so generous and kind. She seemed very excited about doing it and being able to help us. So I don't know how this whole story will end, but I am thankful to feel like we have some options ahead of us - that we don't seem to be at a dead end...yet.


----------



## Smille24

I am so happy to hear from you. I think of you often and peek in from time to time to see if you've given an update. 

I am so happy you're working with a dr who is thorough and trying to see why all of th these cycles have been a bust. Your drs back home should've caught the endometriosis or at least look for it. It's a shame some drs are too quick to give up. 

Although it sucks you have endometriosis, you found the issue and from the way it sounds your dr is hopeful that it could take.

You have a plan B when all else fails and it's such a blessing that people in your life are willing to assist in any way possible. It's lovely to see you have amazing support. I didn't have that in real life when we were struggling. I am so excited for you and I hope you keep updating. I don't know you personally, but you are a strong woman who has fought through this tough battle and I'd love to see you come out on top.


----------



## Erin6714

Hello All! I am new to these particular threads. I was on the TTC #1 threads for a while but DH and I spent the last few months getting some tests done and well...here we are!

Backstory...DH was born without the vas deferens (the tube that connects the testes to the penis). So, he has the little swimmers :spermy: they just cant go anywhere. 

So we have our first consult appointment with Boston IVF on 5/8/17. I know that we'll get a lot of answers on that day but I'm driving myself crazy wondering what we're getting into. Can anyone help me prepare for what will happen first? What can I expect?:shrug:

I'm 27 years old, so is DH. I have normal regular AF cycles and I've never taken birth control in my life. As far as we know I am perfectly healthy. Will this change how they treat me? I'm most anxious about the injections I've been reading about and the preparation part that I will have to do. That's where I would really like to get some feed back and hear about other's experiences.


----------



## TinyLynne

Will you have to do IVF or is IUI an option? If you could do IUI then you wouldn't need to do anything as far as meds.


----------



## Erin6714

We were told that we could only do IUI if DH could naturally release his sperm. Since the only way to get to his sperm is through aspiration and cryofreezing, it wont have enough motility. So we HAVE to do IVF.


----------



## MMW430

My first pregnancy was via IVF, I was 25. It really wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. It worked on the first try - we transferred one embryo and got one baby, so that helped some. Just take it as it comes. Good luck!


----------



## lemon_tree

Hi Erin! 

During your consult, you will discuss your plans and go over your medical histories that you filled out with your doctor. She'll recommend specific blood tests, etc., based on your discussion, genetic background, etc., and then when your tests are done will depend on where you are in your cycle. Most initial bloodwork is done on cycle day 3. HSGs to see if your tubes are open need to be done by cycle day 12. I haven't had a sono so I can't speak to that, but the testing goes pretty quickly. I'm not sure how this will differ for you with your DH's condition, but after all tests are done you'll go back in for another appointment and then make plans for your first cycle depending on the test results. 

The injections seem scary but they will become second nature after a day or two. I promise. You can watch Freedom Pharmacy injection training videos to get a better idea, and your clinic will have a nurse on hand to answer specific questions as well. 

You'll have monitoring every few days to check on egg follicle size and then when the lead follicle size is right, you'll take a trigger shot and have your egg retrieval (under anesthesia) 36 hours later. Transfer and additional meds will depend on your embryos and if you're doing a fresh or frozen transfer. 

Wish I could give you more insight into what your DH's experience may be like. Will they have to do a sperm retrieval procedure on him?

I wish you luck! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Erin6714

Oh Lemontree thank you for the extra insight! 

Yes they will have to do a sperm retrieval procedure on DH. We actually have that scheduled for 7/11/17. In fact he will only have to do his part once. Ha! I felt bad about him having to get poked in the ball until I started reading everything I'm going to have to do! But, I'm really hoping that we can be doing all of my testing and prep work in the mean time. Does that seem likely?

And like I said, I've never shown any signs of having irregularities in my cycle. I even have pretty clear ovulation symptoms. So, I don't know what of the testing is standard procedure for all women or if there might be some that are only done if you've ever had problems. 

So, it sounds like I will be doing quite a bit of going back and forth during these tests and monitoring. I live about an hour away from the clinic we are using (there's not much to choose from where I'm at though). Should I just plan on taking a full week off during the expected time of my egg retrieval? It almost seems, like I might need to be prepared to do this procedure at the last minute. Is that how it was for you? Or were you able to give your employer notice on these things?

MMW- So glad to hear that, it gives me hope! Obviously I'm really hoping it goes the same way for us. Did you all do the eSET technique that I've been reading about? 





lemon_tree said:


> Hi Erin!
> 
> During your consult, you will discuss your plans and go over your medical histories that you filled out with your doctor. She'll recommend specific blood tests, etc., based on your discussion, genetic background, etc., and then when your tests are done will depend on where you are in your cycle. Most initial bloodwork is done on cycle day 3. HSGs to see if your tubes are open need to be done by cycle day 12. I haven't had a sono so I can't speak to that, but the testing goes pretty quickly. I'm not sure how this will differ for you with your DH's condition, but after all tests are done you'll go back in for another appointment and then make plans for your first cycle depending on the test results.
> 
> The injections seem scary but they will become second nature after a day or two. I promise. You can watch Freedom Pharmacy injection training videos to get a better idea, and your clinic will have a nurse on hand to answer specific questions as well.
> 
> You'll have monitoring every few days to check on egg follicle size and then when the lead follicle size is right, you'll take a trigger shot and have your egg retrieval (under anesthesia) 36 hours later. Transfer and additional meds will depend on your embryos and if you're doing a fresh or frozen transfer.
> 
> Wish I could give you more insight into what your DH's experience may be like. Will they have to do a sperm retrieval procedure on him?
> 
> I wish you luck! Please keep us posted!


----------



## lemon_tree

Anytime! Do you have a specific doctor you&#8217;ll be working with?

I know Boston IVF can do monitoring appointments as early as 6:30 in the morning in some of their clinics. Depending on the day, you may be able to get an early appointment in and not have to worry about missing work or burning through your time off. (It also may help to have to go in to work to keep your mind off things!) They&#8217;ll probably have you go in for monitoring every 2-3 days, but as often as every day towards the end. 

I&#8217;ve heard that in general, women stim an average of 10-12 days during an IVF cycle. If you&#8217;re ok with some ambiguity/flexibility, you can anticipate having your egg retrieval around that time. The day of retrieval won&#8217;t be a surprise, though, because after your lead follicle reaches a certain size, your nurse will call you that morning and tell exactly you when to take your trigger shot. That will be at a very specific date/time. (One of mine was at 1:30 am and the other one was at 7:30 pm!) Your egg retrieval will be exactly 36 hours later, so you&#8217;ll have a 36+ hour gap when you know it&#8217;ll be coming and can plan to be off work at that point.

I confided in my manager and told him we were doing IVF and that I'd need to have some flexibility in the weeks leading up to my retrieval, as well as a day or two off at a yet-to-be-determined date. He was super understanding and supportive, but it's a really personal decision to tell someone that and to share that at work. You could also just say you're going to have some testing done and may need to miss a little bit of work, if you think it'll be an issue. 

Whatever you decide, you&#8217;ll definitely need to take the day of retrieval off as you&#8217;ll be going under anesthesia and will probably be exhausted and uncomfortable after you wake up, plus not allowed to drive, etc.


----------



## Erin6714

I have actually confided in my managers so they are aware and have so far been really understanding.

Boston IVF is actually where I am going! I'll be going to the one in Newburgh, IN. and working with Dr. Griffin. 

Wow, I had no idea it would get that specific. So, when you say "stiming" are you referring to the at home injections?


----------



## lemon_tree

That's awesome! 

And whoa I didn't realize they had offices that far outside of New England. 

Yeah, stimming is the ovarian stimulation phase, when you are doing your at home injections. :thumbup:

You'll be great! They'll walk you through everything. It'll go by so fast once you really get started!


----------



## MMW430

Erin6714 said:


> Oh Lemontree thank you for the extra insight!
> 
> Yes they will have to do a sperm retrieval procedure on DH. We actually have that scheduled for 7/11/17. In fact he will only have to do his part once. Ha! I felt bad about him having to get poked in the ball until I started reading everything I'm going to have to do! But, I'm really hoping that we can be doing all of my testing and prep work in the mean time. Does that seem likely?
> 
> And like I said, I've never shown any signs of having irregularities in my cycle. I even have pretty clear ovulation symptoms. So, I don't know what of the testing is standard procedure for all women or if there might be some that are only done if you've ever had problems.
> 
> So, it sounds like I will be doing quite a bit of going back and forth during these tests and monitoring. I live about an hour away from the clinic we are using (there's not much to choose from where I'm at though). Should I just plan on taking a full week off during the expected time of my egg retrieval? It almost seems, like I might need to be prepared to do this procedure at the last minute. Is that how it was for you? Or were you able to give your employer notice on these things?
> 
> MMW- So glad to hear that, it gives me hope! Obviously I'm really hoping it goes the same way for us. Did you all do the eSET technique that I've been reading about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lemon_tree said:
> 
> 
> Hi Erin!
> 
> During your consult, you will discuss your plans and go over your medical histories that you filled out with your doctor. She'll recommend specific blood tests, etc., based on your discussion, genetic background, etc., and then when your tests are done will depend on where you are in your cycle. Most initial bloodwork is done on cycle day 3. HSGs to see if your tubes are open need to be done by cycle day 12. I haven't had a sono so I can't speak to that, but the testing goes pretty quickly. I'm not sure how this will differ for you with your DH's condition, but after all tests are done you'll go back in for another appointment and then make plans for your first cycle depending on the test results.
> 
> The injections seem scary but they will become second nature after a day or two. I promise. You can watch Freedom Pharmacy injection training videos to get a better idea, and your clinic will have a nurse on hand to answer specific questions as well.
> 
> You'll have monitoring every few days to check on egg follicle size and then when the lead follicle size is right, you'll take a trigger shot and have your egg retrieval (under anesthesia) 36 hours later. Transfer and additional meds will depend on your embryos and if you're doing a fresh or frozen transfer.
> 
> Wish I could give you more insight into what your DH's experience may be like. Will they have to do a sperm retrieval procedure on him?
> 
> I wish you luck! Please keep us posted!Click to expand...

I'm not sure if it was eSET or not. Honestly, it could've been. We didn't really discuss it that much. They told me that they felt we should only transfer one (we had all 5-day blasts) because of the risk of multiples. I really didn't want to have multiples. Had it happened, we would've welcomed it of course, but it just seems so overwhelming. I only took off the day of egg retrieval and the day after. I think an entire week would probably be too much, but everyone is different. My transfer was on a Sunday, do I didn't need to miss any work for that.


----------



## Smille24

Hello Hiker! :wave: Thinking of you :hugs:

Just wanted to pop in and see how you are! Are you getting ready to start a cycle or are you still on hold due to the laparoscopy?


----------

